#ubuntu-unity 2012-01-23
 * thumper hunts for fud
<bschaefer> thumper, hey another update on the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/711199
<bschaefer> thumper, mhr3 finished the work in the lenses and I have the code set up for unity. Whats left is the HomeView which is getting reworked atm
<[reed]> where does the unity launcher save the things that are stored on it? documentation seems to say ~/.local/share/applications/, but that's not true in my case
<Saviq> morning
<tsdgeos> Saviq: answered your question about if we need C++ for https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_no_dbus_to_ourselves/+merge/89247 Basically with the current status of the rest of the code, yes
<nerochiaro> Saviq: do you know what's supposed to set the DASH_MIN_SCREEN_WIDTH and DASH_MIN_SCREEN_HEIGHT env variabled that the dash uses in trunk to choose if to go always fullscreen ?
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: dyams: ^
<Saviq> guys, I don't have power, trying to cope on 3G, but I might not do well
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: no idea
<nerochiaro> greyback: do you know ? ^
<greyback> can you repeat? I just joined
<nerochiaro> greyback: do you know what's supposed to set the DASH_MIN_SCREEN_WIDTH and DASH_MIN_SCREEN_HEIGHT env variabled that the dash uses in trunk to choose if to go always fullscreen ?
<greyback> nerochiaro: no I don't. I didn't even think they were env vars, I thought they were constants
<nerochiaro> greyback:     static int minHeight = getenvInt("DASH_MIN_SCREEN_HEIGHT",
<nerochiaro>                                      DASH_MIN_SCREEN_HEIGHT);
<nerochiaro> greyback: i'll try to look who did the commit then
<greyback> nerochiaro: yes just grepped :) No idea
<nerochiaro> greyback: wow it's from agateau at the end of february last year. it's the commit that introduces the non-fullscreen dash :)
<nerochiaro> let's check what unity3d does...
<greyback> nerochiaro: interesting. Might make testing the maximize stuff easier??
<nerochiaro> greyback: i was actually thinking if it's possible to remove the conditional on that env var ;)
<greyback> nerochiaro: :)
<nerochiaro> greyback: i just grepped in unity and they don't seem to read that env anywhere
<nerochiaro> smells like dead code to me
<greyback> nerochiaro: then I don't really see why we need it.
<greyback> nerochiaro: OEM never used it?
<nerochiaro> greyback: no idea
<greyback> nerochiaro: either way, I doubt removing the code would set them back
<nerochiaro> greyback: yeah, i'll zap it
<greyback> nerochiaro: great, thanks. Another nice all-red qdiff to look at :)
<nerochiaro> greyback: nah, just less stuff i am bringing back from trunk to shell
<nerochiaro> but same effect
<greyback> ak oh
<dyams> nerochiaro: lemme check
<dyams> nerochiaro: Didi you check this ?  DASH_MIN_SCREEN_WIDTH = 1280;
<dyams>  DASH_MIN_SCREEN_HEIGHT = 1084;
<nerochiaro> dyams: where ?
<nerochiaro> dyams: oh, seen it
<dyams> DashSettings::
<dyams> nerochiaro : DashSettings::
<nerochiaro> dyams: i still don't see that used anywhere in unity-3d though
<dyams> nerochiaro: then how they find out if the screen is wide enough to display dash in desktopMode? Just asking
<nerochiaro> njpatel: do you know if the dash in unity has a feature where if the screen resolution is below a certain threshold it will always display fullscreen ?
<nerochiaro> dyams: better to ask ;)
<dyams> nerochiaro: As I remember class DashSettings itself was an import from 3D though :)
<nerochiaro> dyams: it might be that i'm not good enough at grepping, then
<njpatel> nerochiaro, yes, it should, I believe it checks height < 800px
<nerochiaro> njpatel: any idea where that check is in the code ?
<njpatel> nerochiaro, DashController.cpp or DashView.cpp would have that code
<nerochiaro> njpatel: looking. thanks
<mhr3> kamstrup, btw there's an issue - when i was doing the music-lens branch i noticed that unity doesn't care about position of an item in the model - so whenever you add something to the model unity just appends it to the result list (and it's understandable, the splitting to categories doesn't make this easy), this makes MergeStrategy a bit useless, you can't really sort the results with it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you think you'll be able to have a look at the MR i put you in with your power issue or you prefer me to bug someone else to have a look at them?
<dyams> nerochiaro: :)
<kamstrup> mhr3: :-(
<kamstrup> mhr3: we can look into it when we've landed the home-lenses branch
<kamstrup> mhr3: I had the same issue with categories, but I fixed it in unity
<mhr3> kamstrup, right, it's doable, but not exactly trivial
<Saviq> tsdgeos, might be better if you bug someone else, I can't be sure I'll make it
<kamstrup> mhr3: hehe, wait till you see the home-lens, you'll redefine trivial ;-)
<Saviq> 3G doesn't work, either, I'm on EDGE now, and not going to be here long
<mhr3> kamstrup, i'm worried already :P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: okidoki
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: added you to the 3 MR that were on Saviq in case you have time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I might be able to do the BFB one
<Saviq> was already on it before
<tsdgeos> cool
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: i'll get one after i'm finished with the tests for this task i'm doing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, approved
<tsdgeos> Saviq: cheers
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you have an idea about testing the root qml selection?
<tsdgeos> actually did not think about that
<tsdgeos> should not be that difficult to do, just put a dummy .qml in the testing repo, point it there and then check via testability that the contents of the qml file is there
<tsdgeos> i'll give it a go
<Saviq> yup, I was thinking similiar
<nerochiaro> greyback: is there any special way to set env vars with testability ?
<greyback> nerochiaro: set them in the @app.run method
<greyback> nerochiaro: like :environment => 'LC_ALL=en SPECIAL_VAR=value'
<nerochiaro> greyback: awesome
<Saviq> sorry all, I'm going offline, not sure I'm gonna make it for the standup, hope you boys will be good
<nerochiaro> Saviq: good luck
<greyback> Saviq: ok so
<tsdgeos> greyback: there?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep
<tsdgeos> greyback: i'm very confused, i am putting a printf inside the "if (arrayContains(argv, argv + argc, "-testability")) {" and it never gets there
<greyback> tsdgeos: I know the qt libs look for -testability switch before we do, but I hope they don't remove it from argv
<tsdgeos> well that is the "standard" QAppplication behaviour
<tsdgeos> they eat the args they know
<tsdgeos> that's why the check for style is done in earlySetup
<greyback> ah in which case, there's your answer:(
<greyback> I see
<tsdgeos> instead of on the constructor
<tsdgeos> then it means we don't really need that code?
<greyback> tsdgeos: where is it? Did I put it there by accident?
<tsdgeos> greyback: Unity2dApplication::Unity2dApplication
<greyback> tsdgeos: oh feck, I thought I removed that.
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes all that is not necessary, as is testabilityinterface.h
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> ok :D
 * tsdgeos was getting increasingly confused by that
<greyback> qt since 4.6.4 (I think) does all that already
<tsdgeos> can we kill it?
<greyback> yep
<greyback> When I started playing with Testability, I didn't realise it was built into Qt
<greyback> docs didn't make it clear
<kamstrup> did nux or compiz break abi or something recently?
 * kamstrup getting weird segfaults
<nerochiaro> dyams: i'm looking at your review on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell-dash-panel-buttons. regarding this comment: "2) In future, Dash mode needs to be persistent. It should remember fullscreen/desktop mode across login/logout.
<nerochiaro> In your current change is it possible to restore the previous dash mode?" i think that if it's something "for the future" it's better to worry about it later when we actually need to implement that feature
<dyams> nerochiaro: no prob, I was just asking
<nerochiaro> dyams: ok, i'll leave it out for now. fixing the rest of the comments. thanks for the review btw
<dyams> nerochiaro: no prob
<tsdgeos> greyback: want me to make the MR to kill it?
<kamstrup> mhr3: did you have a branch for u-l-m with the collated categories in global?
<kamstrup> mhr3: if so, can you attach it to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/885738 please?
<mhr3> kamstrup, k
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah please do
<kamstrup> mhr3: works well, one thing though - the music lens should not show anything when we don't have a search in global
<mhr3> oh, it shouldn't?
<mhr3> easy fix
<nerochiaro> dyams: updated the MR to match your review: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell-dash-panel-buttons/+merge/89436
<davidcalle> kamstrup, does all these music lens tweaks impact the way the rbox scope should behave?
<dyams> nerochiaro: thx, i'll check
<kamstrup> davidcalle: yes
<kamstrup> davidcalle: when I mp the homelens branch I'll attach some screenies for design review. When we have that up we can talk it through?
<mhr3> kamstrup, pushed
<mhr3> davidcalle, are you doing the rb scope as a separate remote scope?
<davidcalle> kamstrup, no problem. I'm on the data fetching part, the global search part can wait. Are there changes for the lens view? Still tracks/albums ?
<mhr3> in python?
<kamstrup> davidcalle: afaik the lens view is the same
<davidcalle> mhr3, yes for both. Do you hate me?
<davidcalle> :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, as a default scope, i think we'll want a native one
<davidcalle> mhr3, won't this be an issue for people upgrading from Oneiric? A default scope recommending rhythmbox will install it. I don't think that's ideal.
<mhr3> davidcalle, it doesn't need to recommend anything, it can be a local scope in the lens that will fail gracefully if rb isn't installed
<mhr3> that's the case with the banshee scope afaik
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok. There is still an issue, afaik I'm the only person working on the Rhythmbox scope and Vala is still an issue for me. I can give it a try, but it won't be nice before feature freeze.
<mhr3> davidcalle, no worries i can help
<mhr3> although you'll find out that processing strings and xml is so much nicer in python :/
<davidcalle> Well, internal vala scope it is, then.
<dyams> nerochiaro: currently the dashmode is already saved in dconf.
<tsdgeos> greyback: we don't have unity-2d "staging" builds for oneiric anymore?
<dyams> nerochiaro: the same parameter("com.canonical.Unity.farmFactor) used by unity3D is used in 2D too
<greyback> tsdgeos: hmmm, looks like that got turned off.
<greyback> tsdgeos: asking about it
<tsdgeos> nice
<nerochiaro> dyams: yes, but it's the form factor, it's not the dash mode
<nerochiaro> dyams: they are two differnt things, no ?
<nerochiaro> dyams: form factor is for saying desktop, tv, phone, tablet, and so on
<nerochiaro> dyams: while dash mode is only for saying if dash should be fullscreen or not fullscreen
<dyams> nerochiaro: dash.qml is using the farmfactor to set fullscreen/desktop
<dyams> nerochiaro: you may be right that its for saying desktop, tv, phone, tablet...and so on.
<nerochiaro> dyams: that is because only in desktop mode the dash can be non-fullscreen
<dyams> nerochiaro: May be they misused it?
<nerochiaro> dyams: no, it's right to have it there. but let me check again
<greyback> tsdgeos: staging PPA is precise only now. unity-2d is building right now
<tsdgeos> greyback: ok, sad for us still on oneiric
<greyback> tsdgeos: I know. See dx channel for why
<dyams> nerochiaro: currently, toggling the dash mode is also chaning the farmFactor in gconf.
<nerochiaro> dyams: is it ? where is the write happening?
<dyams> DashSettings itself
<dyams> nerochiaro: It is in DashSettings::setFormFactor
<nerochiaro> dyams: yes, but does anyone actually call that function ?
<dyams> nerochiaro: currently? yes
<nerochiaro> dyams: where ?
<dyams> nerochiaro: from WindowHelper.cpp I believe, lemme check..one sec
<nerochiaro> dyams: i think windowhelper just change isFullScreen
<dyams> nerochiaro: Yes,  WindowHelper::unmaximize()
<dyams> nerochiaro: Currently == from unity-2d/trunk
<nerochiaro> dyams: ah, ok, i already removed that
<nerochiaro> dyams: and i think we need to remove DashClient::formFactor completely
<dyams> nerochiaro: You mean, DashSettings::formFactor?
<nerochiaro> dyams: yes. because it doesn't make sense in DashClient. if someone wants to read the unity form factor it needs to read it from unityConfiguration
<nerochiaro> but it's not the dash form factor. it's the form factor for the entire unity
<dyams> nerochiaro: agreed
<nerochiaro> dyams: i'm gonna change it as part of that branch you are reviewing then
<dyams> nerochiaro: Don't we need a explicit parameter for DashMode?
<dyams> nerochiaro: in Dconf i mean
<nerochiaro> dyams: we need it later, when we want it to be permanent across sessions, i guess
<dyams> nerochiaro: ok. I'll wait
<[reed]> where does the unity launcher save the things that are stored on it? documentation seems to say ~/.local/share/applications/, but that's not true in my case
<nerochiaro> dyams: and when it needs to be added, please let's set it from the dash itself, not in dashclient
<nerochiaro> [reed]: in dconf i think
<[reed]> nerochiaro: ok, thanks
<dyams> nerochiaro: Ok, sure
<nerochiaro> [reed]: /desktop/unity/launcher/favorites
<[reed]> thx
<dyams> nerochiaro: lemme check if 3D is also doing same thing... using the dconf->'formFactor' for desktop/fullscreen mode
<nerochiaro> dyams: unity-3d doesn't have all the form factors that 2d has, IIRC
<dyams> nerochiaro: ok.. if they are using that setting then we need to be consistent, no?
<nerochiaro> dyams: if there's a specific formFactor for the dash that means only fullscreen or non-fullscreen then yes, otherwise it seems like a bug to me
<nerochiaro> dyams: because what we call formFactor is global to the entire unity-2d
<dyams> nerochiaro: agreed
<dyams> nerochiaro: In 3D they are using it(gconf->formFactor) as a setting to store fullscreen/desktop mode
<nerochiaro> dyams: gconf or dconf ?
<dyams> nerochiaro: d :)
<nerochiaro> dyams: :) and what's the full path of the key ?
<dyams> nerochiaro: They are chaning it everytime toggle maximize is called. check here : PanelMenuView::OnRestoreClicked()
<dyams> nerochiaro: one sec
<dyams> nerochiaro: com.canonical.unity.formFactor. no?
<nerochiaro> dyams: i don't know, but if it's that key, then it's definitely wrong to use it the way they are using it
<nerochiaro> because that's the global unity form factor, not hte dash form factor
<nerochiaro> dyams: and we're doing something wrong too, because we're reading the global form factor from com.canonical.unity-2d
<dyams> nerochiaro: Changing that setting to something else might is technically correct, but that might confuse the current users
<dyams> nerochiaro: It was for consistency purpose I believe.
<nerochiaro> dyams: the real issue is: do we want to share that setting with unity3d ? if we don't it's fine as it is, if we do then we should come to an agreement, or just use the wrongly named setting from com.canonical.unity with comments to explain what it should be in reality
<dyams> nerochiaro: but sure, that could lead to confusion too
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: any input on the above ,please ? ^
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: let me read
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: 2d's semantic of the key is correct I believe
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: so we're fine with that we have and we don't want to share this setting with 3d (to have fullscreen persist between sessions)
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: yes, it's a tradeoff
<nerochiaro> awesome
<nerochiaro> thanks for the input
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: we should have a good name for that feature (dashFullScreen or something)
<kamstrup> mhr3: there was a conflict on https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-lens-music/home-lenses/+merge/89667... not sure where that came from. I also added a small nitpick
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: it's already called isFullScreen over DBUS, so i guess we'll use dashFullSCreen or dashIsFullScreen in dconf
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: makes sense to me
<dyams> nerochiaro: kaleo: a boolean?
<nerochiaro> dyams: yes
<nerochiaro> it's either fullscreen or not ;)
<dyams> nerochiaro:  no need to worry what is Netbook or Desktop mode either. Easy and Simple :)
<nerochiaro> dyams: yep
<nerochiaro> :)
<kamstrup> mhr3: I still get the g_variant_unref: assertion `value->ref_count > 0' error on libunity trunk when using dee trunk... I thought we fixed that with the tweak to the DeeSerializable?
<mhr3> kamstrup, yep, it should work
<mhr3> kamstrup, fwiw it's ok here
<kamstrup> I think my system is hosed
<kamstrup> unity is also crashing with no end
<kamstrup> mhr3: argh! the i18n snuck in... :-/ *grumble*
<kamstrup> I tried SO hard to not get it in
 * Saviq is back
 * greyback rejoices
<davidcalle> mhr3, rbox xml parsed and tracks thumbs too with gio... So, the amount of help needed should be minimal.
<om26er> greyback, hey bug 917458 , thoughts?
<mhr3> davidcalle, oh wow, awesome!
<greyback> om26er: looking...
<greyback> om26er: could have accidentally put one Firefox on one workspace, and Terminator on the other. It would explain the behaviour.
<greyback> om26er: I'll comment on it now
<om26er> greyback, ah, thanks :)
<kamstrup> greyback: I guess https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-music/+bug/841902 implies some work on unity-2d as well?
<Saviq> kamstrup, ours does that already
<kamstrup> there was a new filter type added "filter-checkoption-compact" that assumes unity will render 3 columns
<kamstrup> Saviq: you guys are just to hawt ;-)
<Saviq> oh ok, so ours hacks that up
<Saviq> i.e. "if lens == 'music': 3 columns"
<greyback> Saviq: yep it's a hack, tiagosh has done a little work getting ready to support it
<kamstrup> ah, I don't expect many customers for the "filter-checkoption-compact" filter type though, so not big prio
<Saviq> still, shouldn't be a big issue
 * kamstrup adds a u2d task then
<kamstrup> great
<greyback> kamstrup: yep, it's in progress already I believe
<dyams> kamstrup: filter-checkoption-compact is not in staging either..still waiting...lemme check again now
<kamstrup> it's been in libunity and unity-lens-music trunks for a few days I believe
<greyback> dyams: if you're on Oneiric, you may not be seeing any updates from the staging PPA. It's Precise only now
<kamstrup> since Wednesday
<dyams> greyback: sure, am on precise
<dyams> kamstrup: there are 4-5 branches which one is final revision
<greyback> dyams: good. last libunity build on staging was 2 minutes ago, so that filter-compact hint should be there now
<dyams> greyback : lemme refresh
<greyback> dyams: now don't ping me for 2 minutes, it's mucking up my tests :)
<dyams> kamstrup: greyback: yay! filter-checkoption-compact is coming to unity2d-shell
<dyams> saviq: ^^
<Saviq> cool
<dyams> saviq: greyback: lemme do it for unity2d-shell.
<greyback> dyams: it was you I gave to do it, not tiagosh. My bad. Yes please do
<dyams> greyback: no prob
<kamstrup> woot
<dyams> kamstrup: all renders will have two columns except "filter-checkoption-compact", no?
<dyams> kamstrup: only "filter-checkoption-compact" have 3 columns
<kamstrup> dyams: in short, yes
<kamstrup> dyams: the reason we choose the "compact" moniker was to leave that a bit up to the unities rendering this. The lens can say "Like normal filters, but I have more options".
<kamstrup> it just so happens that our Unity2/3d implementations use a 3 column layout for this :-)
<dyams> kamstrup: Ok, thank you for the description
<dyams> kamstrup: :)
<mhr3> kamstrup, there's something odd with your branch - hiding the dash using super seems to reset the search string for the lenses, but it stays in the entry
<mhall119> JohnLea: ping
<tsdgeos> greyback: you were planning having tests for modes != intellihide, right? how far is that?
<mhr3> kamstrup, ie "gedit" -> see gedit in results -> hide with super -> summon again -> see "gedit" in the entry, but lenses show results for ""
<greyback> tsdgeos: not got ot it yet, sorry
<greyback> *to
<kamstrup> mhr3: let me check
<tsdgeos> greyback: oh, i'm working on something "show-all-the-time" mode only, what's your suggestion for the test? change it forth and back manually?
<kamstrup> mhr3: hold on, I need to fix my system. Got hit by a double whammy with nux abi break and libglew1.5->1.6 abi break as well... b000000orked
<mhall119> thumper: ping
<greyback> tsdgeos: launcher in the fixed state? (you're doing the strut stuff). Manual is only thing I can suggest just now.
<tsdgeos> greyback: yes, the strut stuff
<tsdgeos> greyback: ok, i'll go manual then
<kamstrup> mhr3: I get it now... trunk also has this in reverse I think. It clears the text entry but not the lenses. You just don't see it because it's hidden
<kamstrup> (behind the home screen tiles)
<mhr3> kamstrup, no trunk doesn't clear the search string
<mhr3> that's the statefulness design wanted, no?
<kamstrup> mhr3: odd... it does here
<mhr3> kamstrup, are you hiding using super or esc?
<kamstrup> mhr3: I know, looking at the code it looks like it doesn't, but in reality it does; somewhere
<kamstrup> mhr3: super
<kamstrup> please don't say those are different
<mhr3> afaik, yes :P
<kamstrup> ah, so Esc is "back"
<kamstrup> makes sense
<kamstrup> mhr3: what do you see if you hit <super>, type "ged", <super>, and then <super> to re-show dash?
<kamstrup> I get a cleared home screen with the tiles
<mhr3> kamstrup, trunk or your branch?
<kamstrup> trunk
<mhr3> a sec
<mhr3> i suppose "a crash" doesn't count? :)
<kamstrup> mhr3: oh, I can add that in my branch as well if we need to mimic trunk?
<kamstrup> ;-)
<kamstrup> mhr3: you might be hit by the abi changes as well
<mhr3> it's the music lens and compact filter
<kamstrup> ah yeah
<kamstrup> unity thinks it better crash if it doesn't know a filter
<mhr3> ok, so i get the search cleared
<kamstrup> saw that
<mhr3> and i see the huge icons again
<kamstrup> right
<kamstrup> then it's the same as me
<mhr3> nevermind then, i assumed it'd behave like lens views now
<kamstrup> how about I just clear the entry in my branch then, and we should be equiv. to trunk
<mhr3> better check with john what's desired now?
<mhr3> JohnLea, ping
<kamstrup> then we can chat to John about what we should *actually* be doing ;-)
<mhr3> seems like he doesn't have time
<kamstrup> you killed him!
<kamstrup> better now JohnLea? ;-)
<mhr3> someone resurrected him
<JohnLea> kamstrup; hyia, out of meeting now
<kamstrup> JohnLea: I am just discussing with mhr3 what state we carry around in the dash
<kamstrup> JohnLea: currently trunk clears the text entry when you hide the dash
<mhr3> which makes sense since we want to show the huge icons
<kamstrup> (and places you back on the home screen next time dash comes up)
<kamstrup> right
<kamstrup> My gut instinct says we should still reset
<JohnLea> kamstrup; the state of almost everything should be retained.  text entered into search field, filters, filters open or closed, category headers expanded or collapsed, etc...
<kamstrup> the new home screen contains lots of useful stuff
<kamstrup> k
<JohnLea> one sec, let me dig out a bug...
<JohnLea> found it.  have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/914759
<JohnLea> this fixes the inconsistency we have had with Dash Home and Lens behaviour
<JohnLea> kamstrup, mhr3: ^
<kamstrup> ah
<mhr3> ok, i think that clears the it, thx JohnLea
<kamstrup> yep
<JohnLea> kamstrup, mhr3; thx!
<kamstrup> mhr3: if I can easily implement it then I'll do so. Otherwise I'll just clear the entry for now and then we can add it as a later task to implement the statefulness
<mhall119> JohnLea: I'd like to talk to you about coming up with some kind of guideline for the creation of new lenses
<mhr3> kamstrup, ok
<JohnLea> mhall119; e.g. what a Lens should and shouldn't do?
<mhall119> JohnLea: yeah, since we're starting to see people make per-source lenses, not per-content-type lenses
<mhall119> I'd like to have a wiki page or something to point them to that gives "official" recommendations about when you should and should not make a new lense
<JohnLea> mhall119; yes, that would be very useful.  Did you see my post on the ayatana mailing list about part of this subject a little while ago?
<mhall119> nope (not sure i'm on that ML, let me check)
<mhall119> is it an LP list, or lists.u.c?
<JohnLea> mhall119; that would be a really good, ping me when you have a first draft ready.  One sec, I'll dig out the post
<mhall119> I like how you turned that back around into work for me :)
<kamstrup> mhr3: hrm... I've started getting segfaults from unity in my branch http://paste.ubuntu.com/814339/ . The odd thing is that I don't get it when using the standalone dash...
<mhr3> kamstrup, fun, works here though :)
<kamstrup> mhr3: yeah, my gut instinct says it's somehow because I broke libunity-core abi...
 * kamstrup will never break any abis again
<mhr3> i was just going to say that
<kamstrup> EVER!
<kamstrup> (today. at least)
<mhr3> kamstrup, it's almost like you didn't use jhbuild or something :P
<kamstrup> mhr3: I use nothing else :-)
<davidcalle> mhall119, would you mind if we draft it together in a Google doc?
<kamstrup> mhr3: btw, I looked at the lens-icon-shifting-issue you pointed out. It's present in trunk as well. So not my bad! :-)
<mhall119> davidcalle: 50% less work for me, definitely
<mhall119> JohnLea: what was the title of your email onthe ML?
<mhr3> kamstrup, no it's not, sorry there's really something wrong with your unity :P
<kamstrup> JohnLea, mhall119, mhr3, davidcalle: the per source lenses thing is probably a relic of the old libunity API where the concept of "sources" wasn't really wired up. mhr3 fixed this in trunk where it should work great
<kamstrup> mhr3: fuuuuu!
<mhall119> kamstrup: what do you mean?
<JohnLea> mhall119; just pinged it to you in irc, let me know when you have a first draft available.  This is a piece of documentation that we are really missing, thanks for spotting it and offering to help
<mhall119> JohnLea: thanks
<mhr3> mhall119, we now have api that the scopes can use to show in the lens a "Source" that can be enabled/disabled
<kamstrup> mhall119: I was talking in relation to the lenses-per-source vs lenses-per-content-type you mentioned
<mhall119> ok, I understand now, thanks
<kamstrup> mhr3: I am *quite* sure that it is in trunk. Have you tried an up-to-date lp:unity and then running standalone-clients/dash (compile it with 'make dash')
<mhr3> kamstrup, i'm running trunk unity right now, there's no offset issue
<mhr3> oh wait
<mhr3> no i'm not
<mhr3> it's the one from precise
<kamstrup> aha!
<mhr3> kamstrup, ok you win
<mhall119> davidcalle: JohnLea: invite to google doc sent
<davidcalle> mhall119, thanks.
<mhall119> JohnLea: do we have any document about when to create vs. reuse an indicator?  I think there might be some overlap in intention between indicators and lenses
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: what does "Put back in support for 4-finger slide gesture (in a way that's not tied to the panel)" mean in the MergePlan wiki?
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: let me point you at the relevant code. hold on
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: in short, on touch-enabled devices when you slide on the screen with 4 fingers you should "drag out" the launcher, which will then stay out if you slide past a certain "distance
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> seems difficult to test :D
 * tsdgeos looks for something else to do
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: :) that's the problem everyone will have with it :)
<nerochiaro> i think it's something only Kaleo himself can do, i don't know anyone else with touch devices
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: I can indeed
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: anybody with a macbook can
 * tsdgeos looks around
<tsdgeos> no macbook
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: none here
<Kaleo> :)
<Kaleo> nobody in the team has anything but me? :)
<nerochiaro> tough beans
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: i've a red tshirt!
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: you doing "When screen/desktop is resized adjust shell size accordingly and update input mask" ?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: serves you right for buying shiny white hardware
 * greyback is playing it quiet :)
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: that one is easy. try killing the panel when the shell is up
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: fix the wrongness you see
<tsdgeos> ok, though you were doing it somehow
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: i was "in the area", but didn't get to fix that specific one
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: feel free to take it
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: should be really simple
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: ok
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: with "shell up" you mean "visible" or simply "running" ?
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: visible to notice the issue, but the fix should be the same regardless
<Kaleo> greyback: you have it
<Kaleo> greyback: good luck :)
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, greyback: ok, I take on the task of making the gestures work
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: thanks
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: greyback: tsdgeos: Saviq: does anyone know how to connect to QConf signals from c++ ?
<tsdgeos> nope
<nerochiaro> mardy: ^
<greyback> sorry, no idea
<mgedmin> very annoying unity bug: press <Super> + g, which is my custom keymap for launching a terminal -- terminal appears, but dash also shows up
<mhall119> JohnLea: we're going to need some official recommendations from the dx team about when a new lens should be created and when an existing one should be reused
<mhall119> this will also be used by the ARB when evaluating new packages to be included in the software center
<mhall119> can you or someone else on the team provide that either as text or an outline we can use to write the text
<davidcalle> mhall119, let's say there is a Canonical private project for a specific lens and during the dev, someone submits a lens for the same data type. How would you handle it?
<mhall119> davidcalle: I guess it would be case-specific, but I'd want the canonical-private developers to see if they could use the contriuted lens, and if not can they send a patch for whatever changes they'll need to it before it gets approved
<mhall119> davidcalle: but the policy I'm looking for is more along the lines of "Don't make a Netflix lens, make a Netflix scope for a generic Video lens"
<davidcalle> mhall119, I completely agree, nevertheless I think it would be hard to convince a dev not to produce a Netflix lens, with a very specific set of filters and features dedicated to the source, instead of a scope that will be forced to use non Netflix oriented filters/categories.
<mhall119> davidcalle: I agree, but I still think we should minimize the number of unnecessary source-specific lenses
<mhall119> otherwise we lose the benefit of having lenses
<jono> balloons, invite sent
<thumper> morning
<mhall119> thumper: morning, I need to talk to you for a bit if you'll have time in about an hour
<thumper> mhall119: I'll see if I can make some time :)
<mhall119> thumper: thanks
<thumper> mhall119: do you skype?
<mhall119> thumper: I do, yes
<mhall119> give me another 30 minutes or so to finish up another meeting
<thumper> I'm on a call too :)
<thumper> hi bschaefer
<bschaefer> thumper, it was more concerning my contract
<bschaefer> thumper, not as much unity stuff right now
<thumper> ok, it is the top of my todo list after calls :)
<bschaefer> thumper, alright no worries, just wanted to check. Was going to campus to bug my professor later.
<bschaefer> thumper, have fun on your calls :). Ill be around if you have any questions about the contract
<thumper> mhall119: skype id?
<mhall119> <--
<mhall119> thumper: I'm ready when you are
<mhall119> thumper: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/unity-stats/#mp_stats
<mhall119> davidcalle: hey, I was wondering if you've started a blog for ohscopes yet
<davidcalle> mhall119, it's ready, I just need to write stuff on it.
<htorque> hi all! is indicator-loader3 supposed to work with the appmenu right now? when i try to start it (running metacity), i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/814857/ and an empty loader window.
<davidcalle> mhall119, I have some material for it actually. But it's pretty low on my priority list to be honest, I have not even sent my UDS sponsoring request yet.
<mhall119> davidcalle: I don't think it's open for applications yet
<davidcalle> mhall119, oh, you are right.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-01-24
<snadge> where is smspillaz ;)
<thumper> sleeping probably
<thumper> Ideas for testing welcome: https://code.launchpad.net/~thumper/unity/fix-865840/+merge/89812
<bschaefer> thumper, hey. So I have a question about what I should be working on next.
<thumper> how's your valgrind?
<bschaefer> thumper, need to practice using it!
<thumper> bschaefer: ok...
<thumper> alias valgrind-unity='G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly valgrind --tool=memcheck --num-callers=50 --leak-check=full --track-origins=yes --log-file=unity-valgrind.`date +%Y%m%dT%H%M%S`.txt compiz --replace 2>&1 | tee /home/tim/unity-valgrind.`date +%Y%m%dT%H%M%S`.log'
<thumper> bschaefer: there is my alias
<thumper> bschaefer: you'd need to change the path
<thumper> bschaefer: what I do is switch to vt1 and make sure that the appropriate bits are exported
<thumper> function use-local-compiz
<thumper> {
<thumper>   export DISPLAY=:0
<thumper>   export COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE=ubuntu
<thumper> }
<thumper> from my .bashrc
<thumper> running under valgrind makes it very slow
<thumper> but it is gathering nice data
<thumper> try it a few times
<thumper> and perhaps we could have a talk to go through some output
<bschaefer> thumper, cool, I dont think I have ever used alias before but it makes sense
<thumper> bschaefer: put that in your .bashrc file too
<bschaefer> thumper, alright, doing that right now
<bschaefer> thumper, ok, done with that. Now using that which will put the logs files in ~/unity-valgrind.* and looking thought those for mem leaks?
<bschaefer> looking through those*
<thumper> one of those will be the output from the console
<thumper> the other will be the valgrind output
<thumper> the .txt file I think is the valgrind one
<thumper> with the .log being the console log output from unity
<thumper> there are interesting things with uninitialised reads/writes/jumps to
<thumper> they often relate to uninitialised variables
<thumper> along with the potential / definite leaks
<bschaefer> thumper, you are right about it being slower, but it's all working
<bschaefer> and cool this should be fun to dig through
<bschaefer> thumper, so I just found 3 in LauncherModel.cpp. Should I just make a branch and request a merge?
<thumper> bschaefer: sure
<dyams> good morning
<thumper> hi dyams
<dyams> thumper: hi :)
<bschaefer> thumper, alright done. https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/uninitialized-launcher-model/+merge/89819
<thumper> bschaefer: hang on
<thumper> bschaefer: those variables have default constructors
<thumper> bschaefer: they are std::lists
<thumper> bschaefer: they don't need to be explicitly initialized
<bschaefer> thumper, hmm well valgrind doesn't seem to complain anymore about though
<thumper> bschaefer: can you pastebin me the valgrind log?
<bschaefer> thumper, it's not showing up anymore and I removed that one...which I shouldn't have but I was testing if valgrind would complain again
<bschaefer> thumper, Ill delete the init and then restart valgrind one sec
<bschaefer> it was a un inited stack error though; and it pointed to LauncherModel::Populate().
<thumper> bschaefer: it and it2 :)
<bschaefer> thumper, dang, I just saw it point to that file then saw the 3 Base vars were not inited and I couldn't find the class
<bschaefer> then you said it was a list, then I found the typedef...
<bschaefer> that explains that :)
<bschaefer> thumper, It looks like just it2 needs to be removed; and it looks like it gets inited in the for loops
<thumper> bschaefer: ok, so change your branch to revert your other commit (you could just uncommit it (then revert)), and change it to delete it2
<thumper> bschaefer: bonus points for changing the for loops to range based for loops
<bschaefer> thumper, alright; and will try to change to use a range. (Looking it up!)
<bschaefer> thumper, so I would use for_each and then make a new private function which does those 2 lines of code
<bschaefer> thumper, opps never mind...
<bschaefer> thumper, found out what I needed, I need to start reading the new c++ standard...
<bschaefer> thumper, alright pushed, getting bzr to push took a little
<Saviq> hey greyback, one question about testability-verify-...
<greyback> Saviq: shoot
<Saviq> `raise if PASSTHROUGH_EXCEPTIONS.include?...` sounds like it shouldn't raise if PASSTHROUGH_EXCEPTIONS contains that Exception class? do I get that right?
<greyback> Saviq: yeah, that's correct. And I'm missing the definition of PASSTHROUGH_EXCEPTIONS in my MR!
<Saviq> greyback, but also, if I understand ruby correctly (and I might not), the line:
<greyback> It's so that the test runner won't catch errors like NoMemoryError, SignalException, Interrupt, SystemExit
<Saviq> raise if PASSTHROUGH_EXCEPTIONS.include? $!.class
<Saviq> will _only_ raise if the condition is true?
<Saviq> greyback, I removed the Approved status from the MR so that tarmac doesn't merge
<greyback> Sorry, let me start again
<greyback> "raise if PASSTHROUGH_EXCEPTIONS.include?" *will* raise if the exception thrown is one of the PASSTHROUGH exceptions, i.e. if NoMemoryError occurs, it is caught by run(), but then raised again
<Saviq> ah so those aren't treated as failures
<greyback> exactly
<Saviq> or errors
<Saviq> they basically stop the test
<greyback> indeed
<Saviq> makes sense, only maybe we should call that list something else?
<Saviq> like CRITICAL_EXCEPTIONS or something?
<greyback> Can do. I just copied what Test::Unit was using. But that's a better name IMO
<Saviq> cool
<Saviq> dyams, hey, re remove-unused-code-shell-launcher-animation - do you think we could have a test to ensure no regressions there?
<Saviq> greyback, that's actually a question for you, too ^ - do we yet have a plan of how to test transitions? are we targeting that at all?
<greyback> Saviq: define "transitions" for me please, animations between states?
<Saviq> greyback, yes
<Saviq> greyback, the above is about animating the launcher position
<Saviq> maybe we could have visual verification with 3-4 steps along the way
<Saviq> that might not be fast enough, though
<greyback> Saviq: right, I'd be concerned how reliable that would be
<Saviq> yup, exactly
<Saviq> we could test the value of x along the way, though
<Saviq> again - in 3, 4 steps
<Saviq> just to verify it reaches the in-between states and doesn't go full-on at once
<dyams> saviq: one sec
<greyback> That's something that needs more research, how to do timing-measurements with testabililty. How to check a quantity changes smoothly from x to y in time t.
<Saviq> yeah and also the issue I can think of now is that there's always a resolution, and qml uses reals for animations
<dyams> saviq: it was a dead code.. hence removed
<Saviq> dyams, that's fine, but removing dead code calls for ensuring it was dead by a test ;)
<greyback> Saviq: Checking the value a few times might do then
<Saviq> but you would have to use ranges
<Saviq> 'cause the actual value would be something like 23.2131412321
<Saviq> and again, it might miss 23 completely if the animation is fast enough that with every frame it skips some values
<Saviq> that calls for video verification...
<Saviq> anyway
<Saviq> some time later
<dyams> saviq: :) sure...
<Saviq> dyams, nevermind, looks like there's no way yet to test that yet
<Saviq> and the current tests already ensure the launcher works good enough
<dyams> saviq: true
<tsdgeos> greyback: some questions about testability-target-host-split, ready for them? or busy?
<greyback> tsdgeos: in meeting, 5-10 mins
<JohnLea> mhall119; hyia, to answer your earlier question:  each Lens should be for a specific data type, e.g. Music, Books, Sheet Music, News, Photos, Comics, etc...  If a Lens for a content type already exists, it is hoped other developers will contribute scopes to interface new sources of data with the Lens.  So if a 'Comics' Lens already exists, we would hope that a Indian comic fan would write a scope to pull content from say http://onlin
<JohnLea> eindiancomics.blogspot.com/ into the comics Lens.  We would want to discourage them from writing another Lens, because it is more useful to users to have less Lenses interfacing with more sources of content.  Part of the value the Dash gives to users is content aggregation, and while a proliferation of Lenses would make life more difficult, a proliferation of scopes is very useful and desirable.  Basically the rule is "If a Lens alre
<JohnLea> ady exists for the data type, focus on writing scopes for that Lens.  No not create a new Lens, if you need to modify the Lens contact the Lens author and contribute a patch"
<Saviq> dyams, one thing you could test close to that code is manualSliding
<Saviq> we don't yet have it in -shell
<dyams> saviq: ok, but this branch if for shell itself
<Saviq> dyams, yes I know
<Saviq> will test and review properly soon
<dyams> saviq: thank you :)
<Saviq> ok dyams do your stuff, Kaleo will be doing the gesture stuff anyway, he'll do the tests for that
<dyams> saviq: ok
<dyams> nerochiaro: ping
<nerochiaro> dyams: yes ?
<dyams> nerochiaro: Bfb activate is using DBus to display Dash. no?
<tsdgeos> dyams: no if you merge my branch
<dyams> nerochiaro: ah..ok
<nerochiaro> dyams: it was, but i'm removing this
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: you are?
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: yep, we had a discussion with Kaleo yesterday and there will be some restructuring in that part
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: what are you working on ?
<dyams> nerochiaro: sure. that was my concern.
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: i did that already
<tsdgeos> that = do not use dbus
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: what do you use instead ?
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_no_dbus_to_ourselves/+merge/89247
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: dyams: nevermind, the stuff i'm working on is not related
<nerochiaro> was my mistake
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: ok :D
 * nerochiaro needs another cup of tea
<nerochiaro> sorry guys
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you saw my comment on that? can you please go through all the changes and ensure they are tested?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i did
<Saviq> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's two changes, 1 to bfb, that is tested already elsewhere, 2 to alt+f2 to open the dash, i'm trying to test that now but failing
<tsdgeos> somehow i can get testability to introspect unity-2d-places (in unity-2d)
<tsdgeos> any idea why that might be happening?
<dyams> nerochiaro: ok
<dyams> tsdgeos: I hope removed that DBus call in your new branch already
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you _can_?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can't :D
<tsdgeos> well, i can but there's only one child shown in tdriver_visualizer
<tsdgeos> which means it's not very useful
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you'll have to take that with greyback
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> waiting for him
<dyams> tsdgeos: one child of what?
<tsdgeos> was in a 5 min meeting 30 min ago
<tsdgeos> dyams: in the tdriver_visualizer tree, there's the "sut" root and then there is just one child "unity-2d-places"
<tsdgeos> but i can't see the rest of stuff inside it
<dyams> tsdgeos: ask tdriver to refresh in 5 secs, in the mean time open the dash and the lense you want
<tsdgeos> ahh
<tsdgeos> that worked
<tsdgeos> cool
<dyams> tsdgeos: yes
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok, I'm free now. What did I miss :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: nothing important, just some comments about your merge for the split thing
<greyback> tsdgeos: they're very important :)
<Saviq> greyback, your fail-not-error branch got merged (even though I changed its status to Needs Review...)
<tsdgeos> greyback: there's a "sleep 1" in a test that seems like it might be better to do in a separate MR?
<greyback> tsdgeos: Hmm, possibly. I noticed that the delay was needed when I made that split. It caused the test to fail, so I added it.
<tsdgeos> greyback: also i was wondering about the tests you have commented with "#Disabling this failing test due to poor window Xid detection by xdotool - fix on the way"
<greyback> My thinking was to keep the tests passing.
<tsdgeos> greyback: not that i care much about that sleep 1, i understand it's a "fix the test because of this feature uncovers a bug in the test", so it's ok
<tsdgeos> greyback: when is the "fix" for those arriving?
<tsdgeos> greyback: i'd say it's better if we keep them failing so we realize there's some things that don't yet work?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah, xdotool's search gives you every XId an application has. Often an app has more than one. xdotool gives you them all, but only one is the actual visible window, and it's not obvious which
<tsdgeos> not sure if we use those features though
<greyback> tsdgeos: I've a branch with a in-progress fix in my machine
<greyback> If we are testing if an application is started by the dash, or want to move application window around, we need a reliable search
<tsdgeos> ok
<greyback> tsdgeos: I've no objection to having tests failing in trunk right now. In which case I'll remove these comments & stuff
<tsdgeos> so i'd prefer if we keep the failing tests
<tsdgeos> as something we know has to be fixed
<greyback> fair enough
<tsdgeos> greyback: also are we getting an "official" qttasserver in precise? Would be cool not to depend on your ppa
<greyback> tsdgeos: Yeah, that's something I mean to do :(
<greyback> it's on my todo list
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, greyback what about disabling them with xtest?
<Saviq> so that they don't contaminate the test results? I know that might reduce the apparent need to fix them
<greyback> Saviq: I also have on my todo list a way of counting all disabled tests, so they're not forgotten about
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm not sure a real fail is a contamination of the test results, but i'm ok with wathever the bigger team decides i was just exposing my opinions :-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, remember that once the auto- stuff is implemented a failed test means no merge
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, then yes, we need to hide fails
<tsdgeos> greyback: i'll approve the MR then
<greyback> tsdgeos: I'll remove those little comments & bits.
<tsdgeos> greyback: read up, Saviq has a good reason to leave that commented
<greyback> tsdgeos: ah yes. You had another comment about me missing something from the README
<tsdgeos> greyback: it is in the README, but not in the wiki, the stuff about adding the ppa
<greyback> tsdgeos: ohhh, that had me confused
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re root file tests - only the last test actually fails
<Saviq> looks like verify_not() works kind of weird
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what you mean with "only the last test actually fails" ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the first two tests pass
<Saviq> the first one is ok to pass
<Saviq> but the second should fail, no?
<tsdgeos> all of them should pass
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not when I only merged the tests on stock unity-2d-shell
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm testing the tests themselves
<tsdgeos> well, you can't tests the tests on stock unity-2d-shell
<Saviq> I can
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> but does not make sense
<Saviq> does
<tsdgeos> the feature is not there
<Saviq> exactly
<Saviq> so the tests should fail
<Saviq> that's exactly what tests should do
<Saviq> if the feature isn't there
<tsdgeos> that if the previous code was good enough
<Saviq> sure
<tsdgeos> i can't help that when previously you gave
<tsdgeos> -thisissomeshit
<tsdgeos> it did not fail
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, of course
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but the second test should fail
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> so let's start again because i'm confused then :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "Verify app does not start without a rootqml parameter" does not fail
<Saviq> on stock shell
<Saviq> unity-2d-shell launches fine
<Saviq> and that should be a fail, shouldn't it?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> it should
<Saviq> exactly
<Saviq> it doesn't
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> let me have a look
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_choose_root_file/+merge/89290/comments/193480
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just `bzr merge lp:~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_choose_root_file -c922` into unity-2d-shell
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> I'm not sure the first test makes sense, though
<Saviq> not as part of root qml file test, at least
<Saviq> whether shell launches or not should probably be a separate test somewehre
<tsdgeos> i can remove it if you want
<Saviq> I think it's just cruft in there
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> gone
<Saviq> dyams, please do not commit tests in one commit with the fix, makes it difficult to check whether the tests fail without the fix
<dyams> saviq: ok
<dyams> saviq: will have separate branch for tests from now on.
<Saviq> dyams, not necessarily separate branches
<Saviq> dyams, just separate commits at least
<dyams> saviq: ok, sure
<Saviq> dyams, we'll probably have some guidelines on that soon
<Saviq> already discussed that with Gerry and Ugo
<dyams> saviq: ok
<greyback> Saviq: dyams: tsdgeos stand-up?
<Saviq> greyback, I've a meeting, IIRC, let me verify
<greyback> Saviq: np
<Saviq> ah no, it got moved
<Saviq> coming
<Saviq> nerochiaro, standup?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: sure, hold on
<Saviq> holding
<Saviq> dyams, ?
<Saviq> dyams, standup
<Saviq> ?
<dyams> saviq: oops
<Saviq> dyams, come on in, we already started
<dyams> saviq: yes...coming
<didrocks> hey greyback
<greyback> didrocks: yo
<didrocks> greyback: small question, I'm implementing the unity settings for https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ILTJDiDCd25Npt2AmgzF8aOnZZECxTfM0hvsbWT2BxA/edit?hl=en_US#heading=h.jztfy8l5q9v5
<didrocks> so, the question is: do you have similar settings for 2d?
<didrocks> if not, it will be good that you point the same value :)
<greyback> Indeed. So, we have our own dconf value for autohide on/off
<greyback> We used to have the left-corner option, I can't remember if it was removed or not.
<snadge> fix the god damn focus problem
<snadge> beforei put my fist through several pcs
<snadge> i cant believe that doesnt shit anybody else to tears ;)
<greyback> snadge: unity or unity2d?
<snadge> unity
<snadge> same problem manifests as 2 symptoms in particular.. right click menu, sometimes disappears when you move the mouse over it
<snadge> also the autocomplete feature when typing into firefox location bar.. doesnt work.. even though you are clearly typing text into it.. both problems happen when you switch from another workspace to the workspace in question
<snadge> and its not easily reproduceable.. some kind of race condition
<snadge> smspillaz knows about it at least
<didrocks> greyback: hum, so I'll need to listen to unity-2d and 3d keys it's a pain :/
<didrocks> greyback: especially that one is in gsetting and the other in gconf
<snadge> it happens on every pc i use unity on though
<didrocks> greyback: anyway, let's do it this way for now, I'll look at the settings, you need to have the icon size though
<greyback> didrocks: we need it? Really?
<didrocks> greyback: well, the option will be there
<htorque> hi all! is indicator-loader3 supposed to work with the appmenu right now?
<htorque> when i try to start it (running metacity), i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/814857/ and an empty loader window.
<didrocks> and you will get bugs I guess about "why does it work in 3D"
<greyback> didrocks: sure.
<greyback> didrocks: ok, we had preliminary work done on that, will revisit
<greyback> didrocks: I'll send you a email with where we save settings.
<didrocks> greyback: thanks :)
<Saviq> Kaleo, we'd like you to come in to discuss approaches to multimonitor support in unity-2d-shell
<Saviq> Kaleo, dyams is only here for another hour, otherwise we can do it tomorrow morning
<Saviq> (yes, I know you only have half an hour now)
<dyams> saviq: Will have the same QML FilterCheckOption.qml for new renderer filter-check-option-compact too.
<Saviq> dyams, yup
<dyams> saviq: Or shall we have a separate one already? Just for future purpose?
<Saviq> dyams, the file will have to be named FilterCheckOptionCompact.qml, 'cause that's how we're loading the filter renederers
<Saviq> getting rid of hyphens and word/camelCasing
<Saviq> dyams, it's probably best to either have an abstract one
<Saviq> and two inheriting from them
<Saviq> or just the compact one inheriting from the standard one
<Saviq> for such a small difference the latter is probably better
<dyams>  saviq: sure, lets have separate qml already
<dyams> saviq: yes, very small difference indeed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed a change to the tests of the rootqml thing, should behave correctly now (i.e fail without the feature and work with it)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<Saviq> greyback, did you see that your fail-not-error branch got merged? you didn't manage to get the tweaks in
<greyback> Saviq: yep:( Revert or do follow-up?
<Saviq> greyback, follow-up
<greyback> Saviq: *nod*
<tsdgeos> greyback: you say merge error fixed in https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-2d/testability-target-host-split/+merge/89743 but last commit is from 18 hours ago?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the qml file in root-qml-arg is +x?
<greyback> tsdgeos: hmm, didn't I push?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: should not be, let me check
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not here, do yo see it there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I wonder why
<Saviq> oh no
<Saviq> it's not now
<Saviq> I think it's VBox's shared folder issue
<Saviq> ignore
<tsdgeos> ok :D
<tsdgeos> greyback: seems not?
<greyback> tsdgeos: did you do an actual pull? I did push
<tsdgeos> greyback: no, i'm just looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-2d/testability-target-host-split/+merge/89743
 * tsdgeos pulls
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah me too. But just in case LP is confused
<tsdgeos> no, nothing got here when pulling
<tsdgeos> r877 is the last one
<greyback> tsdgeos: hmmm
<greyback> tsdgeos: wrong fecking branch.
<greyback> tsdgeos: sorry, my bad
<Saviq> Kaleo, added you to https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_choose_root_file/+merge/89290 - please have a quick look and comment whether that's what you had in mind
<Saviq> dyams, are you working in a RTL env?
<Saviq> dyams, if so, it would be great if you could tackle the RTL issues as it's difficult to test for us
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok, should be there now. Sorry about that
<tsdgeos> greyback: approved that for you
<dyams> saviq: no, but i needed to check it, hence tried once
<greyback> tsdgeos: thank you
<dyams> saviq: I'm LTR only :)
<Saviq> dyams, oh ok
<Saviq> that's actually what I thought, but just noticed all the RTL related things you put on the wiki
<Saviq> dyams, also, the [] is supposed to show who's working on the issue
<dyams> saviq: yeah
<Saviq> are you working on the RTL issues you encountered?
<Saviq> or plan to
<dyams> saviq: who is working... oh ok..
<Saviq> ;
<Saviq> ;)
<dyams> saviq: :) it is the name of the reporter yet
<dyams> saviq: no, thats what I felt :)
<Saviq> dyams, please get rid of those you've assigned yourself to that you don't plan on working on
<dyams> saviq: i remove my name there
<dyams> saviq: yes, done
<greyback> Saviq: note this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~haggai-eran/unity-2d/rtl-rebased/+merge/82151
<greyback> Saviq: he's done a lot of work on RTL support for unity-2d
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, I know
<greyback> Saviq: ok good
<dyams> greyback: I think it should have been split into pieces.
<dyams> greyback: I mean Haggai's branch
<greyback> dyams: me too
<Saviq> do you? the diff isn't that big, really
<greyback> Saviq: it wouldbe easier to test in smaller chunks
<Saviq> trye
<Saviq> *true
<Saviq> I don't like the "switch keys" approach
<Saviq> ah nvm
<greyback> PL/EN?
<Saviq> it's just used in one place anyhow
<Saviq> greyback, no, left/right
<greyback> Saviq: oh right
<Saviq> he has a function there that switches left for right and the other way around if RTL
<Saviq> anyway
<greyback> true, I thought it was wordaround for panel-service not being rtl friendly
<greyback> anyhoo
<greyback> Saviq: the resizable-tiles stuff is needed for unity-2d.
<Saviq> greyback, hrm?
<greyback> Saviq: you removed it from shell, no?
<Saviq> greyback, you mean resizable launcher?
<greyback> Saviq: yes that's it, sorry
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: did you discover how to invoke slots from testability?
<Saviq> greyback, yeah I reverted it for it needed revisiting
<Saviq> greyback, there was a whole bunch of 0.21321434312 * some value
<greyback> Saviq: yeah, I didn't like that either
<dyams> tsdgoes: call_method() might work
<Saviq> greyback, we should probably discuss that with design - what're the designed proportions between all the parts
<Saviq> whether it's a preset margin
<Saviq> stuff like that
<Saviq> greyback, so that's going to be supported in unity in 12.04
<greyback> Saviq: must talk to Kaloe about it. I assume he showed that work to the Designers
<Saviq> ?
<Saviq> and we need to have that in -2d, too?
<greyback> Saviq: there'll be a setting for it, so yes
<Saviq> ok, then maybe that calls for a design bug to describe the layout like that
<greyback> Saviq: there's a setting for it in gnome-control-centre, and unit supports it, so I guess we should too
<Saviq> if they say tile.width == 0.23242341 * launcher.width then that's what we'll do
<Saviq> but I don't think we should reverse-engineer it
<Saviq> applying those values to the commit I reverted should be easy enough
<greyback> Saviq: sure
<greyback> Why do I expect a "do what Unity does" reply :)
<greyback|lunch> bbiab
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: sorry, didn't see the message. no, i didn't because all i needed was to click something so i just used the tap() method that all objects returned from testability have
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: ok, i found call_method, that is supposed to work according to docu, but doesn't either :-/
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: :(
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: why do you need to call methods anyway ? clicking on things will be too complex ?
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: well it's a method that happens when you alt+f2, wanted to go the method way instead of alt+f2, but i'll just "type" the shortcut
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: seems a better test to me to actually simulate the shortcut
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: so you test that it works too
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> thogh that is not what i specifically wanted to test :D
<tsdgeos> i just want to test that stuff still works after not using dbus anymore
<tsdgeos> but yeah
<tsdgeos> it doesn't hurt using Altf2
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: the only time when one shouldn't do this kind of stuff is when the position of what i need to click is too complex to find out, IMHO. and yeah, you want to test something else, but if alt+f2 doesn't work it doesn't really matter if what comes after works or not, after all ;)
<kamstrup> JohnLea: as soon as you have time, can you do a design review of https://code.launchpad.net/~kamstrup/unity/home-lenses/+merge/89669 please? I attached two screenies
<kamstrup> ping me if you need more
<JohnLea> kamstrup; thanks, give me 10 min and I'll get back to you
<kamstrup> awesome
<mhall119> kamstrup: the code samples in https://code.launchpad.net/unity-lens-sample look to be based on Unity 3
<mhall119> can we either get those updated or removed?  They seem to be causing some confusion with new Lens developers
<kamstrup> mhall119: I can only agree... What do you think? Is it worth the effort to update them, or are there enough examples out there in the wild?
<kamstrup> I guess the biggest deal about them is that we have some "canonical examples" of lenses
<kamstrup> (not meaning "canonical" as the company, but as the word :-))
<tsdgeos> greyback|lunch: i guess i have to rewrite all my unmerged tests now that you merged your split stuff, right?
 * dyams launchpad is slow today...or is it my connection?
<JohnLea> kamstrup; sorry for the delay in doing the review, still on my to do list.  will get back to you soon
<JohnLea> kamstrup; looks good to me, other than the missing divider line (ignoring the layout positioning issues that affect the Dash as a whole).
<kamstrup> JohnLea: yeah, that's another bug. I already pinged MacSlow about it
<mhall119> kamstrup: I think we have enough python examples, but the developers I heard from is using vala, are there any good vala examples?
<mhall119> kamstrup: I also think we should provide more comprehensive examples in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<mhall119> for instance, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses#Using_the_Lens_Object never shows the proper constructor for the Lens daemon
<mhall119> so the developer was using the constructor from the unity-lens-sample branches, which still use the Unity 3 Unity.Activation parent
<arand> Which resolutions for icons does Unity use by default? Is there any benefit to installing x64 and x128 versions if they are just resized versions of a x256 image?
<Saviq|mtg> tsdgeos, hey, reviewing your struts branch now - any reason why you did create an onChanged signal for enabled but not for edge?
<Saviq|mtg> tsdgeos, also, looks to me like we can drop the useStrut property altogether?
<kamstrup> mhall119: right. The default unity lenses are a tad complex as introductory examples, so it might be worth doing. Shouldn't be a big job anyway
<Saviq|mtg> tsdgeos, adding as comments on the MR
<greyback> tsdgeos: sorry yeah, they'll need changes. Since it's my fault, I can fix them up for you
<mhall119> kamstrup: I shared a google doc with you
<mhall119> JohnLea, davidcalle and I are working on a set of recommendations for lens and scope authors
<mhall119> and I would appreciate your input as well
<kamstrup> cool, i'll have a look tonight, right now I am crazy busy :-)
<mhall119> no problem
<tsdgeos> greyback: no, it's ok, i'll do them
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok. apologies again
<dandrader> hi. "super + w" shows all windows from all workspaces. Is there a shortcut for showing only the windows from the current workspace?
<JohnLea> mhall119; did you get my message in IRC from earlier today?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Launcher is also valid, but i changed it for consistency sake
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i mean, otherwise the verify would complain
<tsdgeos> if you put some random text there it does
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know
<Saviq> but I was just surprised to see Launcher there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah, c&p from the wrong place
<jo-erlend> there's no session menu in the 12.04 lightdm greeter. How do I switch to another session? I'd like to test Unity 2D.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: don't merge any of the _test_ branches yet, they need changes due to greyback's changes today
<mhall119> JohnLea: yeah, I've added that to the doc, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm not, they're assigned to Gerry, I'll let him do it, I'm just commenting where I find things while testing stuff for shell
<greyback> tsdgeos: Saviq I plan to write a mail with guidelines today. Do:/Don't: etc
<Saviq> cool
<mhall119> JohnLea: I think we just need something explicitly description the purpose of scopes, and then just some polish and it's good to go
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want to discuss https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_readd_struts_support/+merge/89690 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: by droping the useStrut propertly you mean from unity2dpanel ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I didn't see any uses for it anymore?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: unity-2d-panel uses it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok then I didn't find that
<tsdgeos> well, not the property itself, but the methods, i can remove the property declaration if that's what you meant
<mhall119> can anybody help jo-erlend with switching sessions in the new lightdm?
<tsdgeos> the property itself is not really needed per se
<jo-erlend> I tried editing .dmrc, but that seems to get overwritten so that session=ubuntu-2d becomes session=ubuntu.
<tsdgeos> Saviq:
<tsdgeos> wops :D
<jo-erlend> I've also tried to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf, but that didn't change anything either.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did you read what i said about "i can remove the property but not the methods", i think it still makes sense to have the property if we have the methods and the property was there already after all
<Saviq> tsdgeos, of course, I didn't see it used anywhere at all
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> next
<tsdgeos> Saviq: about the changed signal, i did only add the one for enabled since it was the one that i really needed to propagate to unity-2d-panel siince it had that signal, i can add the one for edge if you want, do it?
<Saviq> no, that's fine
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> I simply missed its use there, must've not looked at the code carefully enough
<jo-erlend> ok. I take the hint.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: about the StrutManager "location", yeah i am unsure about it myself
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the "other managers" fit in the shell itself, I'd rather have it there
<tsdgeos> ok, let's put it there and see if it still works
<Saviq> remember to have its width and height be that of launcherLoader
<tsdgeos> not sure i understand what you mean there
<tsdgeos> you mean
<tsdgeos> height: launcherLoader.item.height
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no item in thee
<Saviq> there
<Saviq> launcherLoader.height / launcherLoader.width
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> that's what the shape uses, too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oki, pushed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, seen that
<Saviq> going to test again and approve
<tsdgeos> awesome
<Saviq> there's going to be a huge code-dump into shell soon ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, any pointers as to how to adapt the tests for super / alt+f2 to -shell?
<Saviq> I tried adding an objectName to the Dash and using @app.Dash() but failed, what am I missing?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no sure, actually i haven't done it, i can do that after fixing the other tests that need tweaking after greyback changes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if I don't manage within 5 mins I'll leave you to it
<tsdgeos> oki
 * AlanBell likes the look of the HUD stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, think I got it
<tsdgeos> nice
<Saviq> tsdgeos, here's a diff from your test branch http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/815405/
<Saviq> will be useful when merging
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<Saviq> I only wonder why we're getting strings instead of bools, any idea?
<tsdgeos> everything is returned as string
<tsdgeos> if you see in lots of places we to
<tsdgeos> .to_i
<Saviq> ah
<greyback> yep, everything
<tsdgeos> to get the integer
<Saviq> so .to_b will get me bools
<Saviq> ?
<greyback> and there's no to_b :(
<Saviq> ok
<tsdgeos> not sure if there's a .to_bool :D
<greyback> nope, checked
<greyback> It can be added, but pfft
<Saviq> stoopids
<tsdgeos> or .to_i "works" for bools too
<greyback> does it? ruby complains about mixing types usually
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+activereviews
<Saviq> tarmac is going to crap on me in a sec, I just know it
<tsdgeos> greyback: updated my 3 _test_ MR to use the new split target/host commands
<greyback> tsdgeos: thank you, will look at them in about an hour
<greyback> have lightning talk to prep
<tsdgeos> no worries
<greyback> Saviq: ah, PASSTHROUGH_EXCEPTIONS is ok, since I inherit from a class which defines it
<Saviq> greyback, oh ok
<Saviq> no point in renaming, too, then
<greyback> not really
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hey we got a conflict in struts
<Saviq> can you merge please?
<tsdgeos> ohhh
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not your fault, I was merging 5 MRs one after the other
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<Andy80> hi
<Andy80> Kaleo: ping
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you creating all the kanban cards?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> anything i have to do with them?
<tsdgeos> move them to coded/done ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not yet
<tsdgeos> ok
 * tsdgeos does nothing
<Saviq> I'll let you know when it's ready for you guys to move them around
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you updated the wiki I see with all the merges I did?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, only for those marked with [ALBERT]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, of course
<mhall119> kamstrup: can you tell me what happened to the UnityActivation interface from Unity 3?
<mhall119> was it replaced by something new in Unity 4, or just not needed at all anymore?
<kamstrup> mhall119: from 3 to 4 we went from overriding an async method in a ginterface (utterly unlikely to ever work in pygi in our lifetimes) to using a signal based approach where you subscribe to a bog standard gobject signal
<kamstrup> and from 4 to 5 it was unchanged
<mhall119> kamstrup: so it's not needed anymore?
<kamstrup> mhall119: is UnityActivation still in libunity? That would be weird...
<kamstrup> phew, it's not :-)
<kamstrup> just Unity.ActivationResponse... that is an enum used as return val for the signal
<mhall119> kamstrup: right, but it's still in the old sample code we were talking about earlier
<mhall119> I'm writing a response to someone who's still trying to use it
<kamstrup> mhall119: ah, that way
<mhall119> so the answer is to use scope.activate_uri.connect(on_uri_activated); instead, right?
<mhall119> (in vala)
<tsdgeos> greyback: Saviq: "Move the mouse away from the launcher area, press alt+f1, move the mouse to the launcher, press esc" this behaviour is different between unity-2d and -shell, i think the unity-2d behaviour is the correct one, can you verify so i add it to the merge plan?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think it's already added as "Toggling the Dash by hitting Super key twice, taking focus away from the previous application."
<Saviq> yup, looks related
<Saviq> might just need a comment about the other way to trigger that issue
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes, unity-2d behaviour is correct (I remember this from a few months ago)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure they are related, i'll add it just to make sure we don't miss it
<Saviq> Kaleo, "ruby run-tests.rb -n test_`cat | sed s/\\\\W/_/g`"
<Saviq> after you run that paste the name of the test into the terminal
<Saviq> and go ctrl+d twice
<mhall119> davidcalle: hey, would you have some time today to talk about your experience with the ARB process for your utility lense?
<jono> tedg, hey
<jono> is the HUD code available now?
<tedg> jono, To everyone but you, I don't want to see your crazy patches :-)
<jono> tedg, LOL
<tedg> GPLv3 + the standard jono clause
<jono> haha
<jono> is there a place to file bugs yet?
<tedg> Heh, NO!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you run the test suite on current unity-2d-shell and see whether you get a weird behavior from the launcher (I do)
<tedg> http://launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+filebug
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in a sec
<jono> tedg, cool - and which PPA will it be in now?
<tedg> jono, It's in Unity Team, HUD
<tedg> jono, ppa:unity-team/hud
<jono> thanks tedg
<jono> I will move to that PPA
<jono> and file bugs in indicator-appmenu
 * tedg needs to too
<jono> do I need to tag the bugs in any way?
<tedg> jono, Uhm, haven't thought about it.  I guess we'll solve that problem if we get a bunch...
<tedg> I guess I should write up what is the most useful.
<jono> if I do ubuntu-bug indicator-appmenu, will it work on a package from a PPA though?
<tedg> jono, Err, I don't know if I've got the apport hook in that package...
<tedg> jono, Yeah, looks like it.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i get some unexpected errors yes
<Saviq> nerochiaro, tsdgeos: all the cards are in leankit now, please update them as your progress goes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/192038/ Errors 1, 2 and 4 are expected because of the "Dash Home" thing, the others, no idea why they fail
<nerochiaro> Saviq: ok. thanks for putting them there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually for me the suite passed
<gord> tedg, think we need to turn off ignoring terminals now?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: lol :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but the launcher showed at x = LAUNCHER_WIDTH at some point
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, didn't get that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as for the others
<Saviq> you didn't built getshape did you
<tedg> gord, Heh, yeah, probably.
<tedg> gord, Probably not the standard use-case anymore ;-)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm, i did make, do i need something extra?
<gord> tedg, apart from hud-cli people of course :) actually seen a lot of interest in that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cmake first?
<tsdgeos> sure :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, verify that you have a tests/getshape/getshape binary
<Saviq> and that it runs
<tsdgeos> ah, maybe it doesn't support out of dir builds
<Saviq> maybe make clean first
<Saviq> eh?
<tsdgeos> must be that
<Saviq> unity-2d doesn't support shadow builds at all :D
<davidcalle> mhall119, I don't have the time right now, but tomorrow?
<tsdgeos> i've been building in a separate dir since the beginning with no problem at all
<mhall119> davidcalle: tomorrow would be great, just let me know when you're available
<Saviq> tsdgeos, very interesting, where do you get your qml files from, then?
<davidcalle> mhall119, sure
<tedg> gord, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+bug/921056
<Saviq> as they are not (well, were not) copied when building in a shadow dir
<tsdgeos> Saviq: from where the source code is
<tsdgeos> just works
<Saviq> must've gotten fixed at some point
<Saviq> when I wasn't paying attention
<gord> AlanBell, ^^ :)
<AlanBell> hi
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but no i did not see stuff move around weirdly, maybe you had a unity-2d-launcher around while testing unity-2d-shell and that caused the weirdness ?
<tsdgeos> i had that situation before
<tsdgeos> and it's confusing :D
<Saviq> might have
<Saviq> let me try again
 * AlanBell tries HUD with Orca
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's the always visible test
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm thinking available_area takes struts into account
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm, ah, right, merged struts + resizing
<tsdgeos> and it moves itself
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> exactly
<tsdgeos> sad
<Saviq> we need a test for that
<Saviq> adding a card in the kanban
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we have kanban cards for stuff like "    Move the mouse away from the launcher area, press alt+f1, move the mouse to the launcher, press esc, launcher should not close"
<tsdgeos> ?
<AlanBell> hmm, can't see any of unity with orca right now :(
<brendand> i've just installed the HUD and it's pretty neat, but not behaving at all like i'd expect it to
<brendand> e.g.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nerochiaro is taking care of that
<tsdgeos> hmm, my name is in the wiki :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's in "Next" in Bug Fixes lane
<Saviq> tsdgeos, must've missed the change somewhere
<brendand> if i have Firefox open and type 'Sou' then it shows Tools > Web Developer > Page Source as the first option
<Saviq> if you're already on it, assign the card to yourself
<brendand> if I continue to type 'Sour' that option disappears
<brendand> if i type 'Source' then there is nothing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, none of the one in nerochiaro are that bug, it turns out the bug is in intellihide, nothing to do with what is written in those cards
<brendand> This happens in pretty much every app with any menu item you can think of
<brendand> Also, I don't think it's necessarily a good idea to show options from the menus of other open applications
<seb128> brendand, like which other applications?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I thought 'Ensure dash toggle returns focus' would take care of that, looks very similar
<seb128> brendand, the example you describe seems like a bug, ping ted when he's around I guess or file a bug
<Saviq> unless I misunderstood your issue, let me try again
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not about focus, it's about the launcher clsoing when it should not
<AlanBell> gord: ok, I restarted and orca reads unity now
<brendand> seb128 - mainly from g-c-c
<seb128> brendand, g-c-c = gnome-control-center? that has no menus
<AlanBell> I get "HUD frame" and it can read the content of the field you type in
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok I see
<AlanBell> gord: but it does not read the items in the list below the field you can navigate to and flat review mode doesn't work there either
<Saviq> tsdgeos, your description didn't have a "have a window overlapping the launcher"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, feel free to add the card and assign yourself to it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: bug in the bug description :D
<jackyalcine> Just got an update about the HUD interface for Ubuntu and how it dealt with speech control
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I've to EOD
<jackyalcine> *speech recognition I meant.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, will do
<brendand> seb128 - ok. with Thunderbird in focus, searching for 'Settings' starts to bring up e.g. Sound Settings
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: there are no automated tests yet for either the panel or the dash, interesting
<AlanBell> jackyalcine: yeah it needs to generate jsgi files for the grammar of the menu structure I think
<gord> AlanBell, yeah I need to do some work there
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: there are some indirectly for the dash in the shell directory
<brendand> seb128 - file bugs against unity? or something else?
<seb128> brendand, indicators are always listed
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: that's not in trunk
<seb128> brendand, unity tagged "hud"
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: it's in shell, yes
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: not very helpful for me
<AlanBell> jackyalcine: then use sphinx or pocketsphinx to get words
<seb128> brendand, the idea is that you can do stuff like mute the sound or reply to a contact which has a pending message in the messaging menu from it
<jackyalcine> The programmatic approach for recognition is quite simple, it's a matter of accuracy.
<seb128> brendand, that behing anywhere, so it's not really a bug
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: i was planning to add some as part of this task for the panel/dash interaction (i have them already in a shell branch but i might as well add them in with this stuff we're looking at in trunk)
<brendand> seb128 - ok. but perhaps the focused app should be higher priority?
<seb128> brendand, that's likely yes
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: only add tests that test what you changed please
<jackyalcine> AlanBell: tbh, if I could find someone that's presently working on it, I'd collab with them.
<jackyalcine> Do you know of any?
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: (for these MRs)
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: fair enough
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: i'll add the others as part of the MR to add back panel buttons for the dash in shell
<Saviq> Kaleo, there are some tests awaiting merge
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: I foresee 2 tests for the first MR
<Saviq> at least one merge is for the dash, none for panel, though
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: 1st test: depending on the dconf key making sure the maximisation state is respected
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: 2nd test: clicking on the maximise button in the panel; making sure the dash reacts properly
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: what do you reckon?
<AlanBell> jackyalcine: I am interested in doing some proof of concept stuff around that
<Kaleo> Saviq: are any of the tests you are thinking about testing these kind of things?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: also bring out the dash, change dconf key, check dash has changed state properly
<Saviq> Kaleo, there are tests for the dash showing on <super> and <alt+f2>, so definitely a good place to start
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: fair enough
<mhall119> who can I ask questions to about the new HUD?
<Kaleo> Saviq: we can maybe borrow test code from there indeeed
<Kaleo> Ã-e
<Kaleo> mhall119: I thing tedg wherever he is
<Kaleo> mhall119: gord too I believe
<Saviq> nerochiaro, btw, your input-shape tests will be broken by your dash-buttons-in-panel change, no?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: no, they don't change the shape
<Saviq> nerochiaro, but there's no button
<Saviq> ah wait
<Saviq> ok
<Saviq> nvm
<nerochiaro> Saviq: :)
<Saviq> the button is for collapsing
<nerochiaro> yes
<Saviq> oh, btw, maybe that's what we should use the minimize button for
<Saviq> instead of the weirdly placed X
<Saviq> it's not going to be minimize per-se but still
<nerochiaro> Saviq: might be a good idea, but let's respect the design for now
<Saviq> aaanyway, EOD, see you all tomorrow
<Saviq> of course
<nerochiaro> Saviq: see you
<Saviq> babay
<mhall119> oh ew, HUD messed up my alt+tab scale plugin
<mhall119> super+tab that is
<mhall119> so, maybe not HUD, but something in that last dist-upgrade
<mhall119> it was the launcher switcher initiation that did it, fixed now
<greyback> Kaleo: I've some dash tests that were reviewed, need fixing. One of which tested Dash maximize by clicking panel maximize. Then nerochiaro started something similar, so I've laid off it a little and then got diverted. Will get back to it 2moro
<greyback> nerochiaro: that wierdly placed X is not in the design any more. It probably will go, replaced by new home screen
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/921077
<jackyalcine> Where do I find code to pick at on the HUD? C++ dev here.
<Kaleo> greyback: please give that test to nerochiaro so that it can finish it :)
<gord> jackyalcine, depends on your interestest, the backend service that provides the data is at https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-appmenu/hud whereas the client side code lives at http://code.launchpad.net/~gordallott/unity/hud
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: i have already tests that do the same thing, as greyback said
<greyback> Kaleo: I pointed him to it some time ago
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: they are in the branch to bring back the dash buttons to the panel in the shell
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: greyback: so, no worries, there will be tests for the dash buttons in the panel
<nerochiaro> but right now i have this annoying headache so i'm gonna lay down for today with a nice painkiller. i may get back to this stuff later tonight
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: greyback: ^
<greyback> nerochiaro: go rest
<greyback> I'm hoping it's not testability's fault :)
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: take care!
<Kaleo> greyback: it's your fault :)
<Kaleo> isn't it always? :)
<nerochiaro> nah, it's just me not sleeping enough yesterday for totally unrelated reasons
<greyback> Kaleo: harsh :(
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: rest well friend
<greyback> nerochiaro: take it easy
<greyback> Kaleo: no good-manager cookies for you :P
<Kaleo> greyback: I just had 2 cookies
<Kaleo> greyback: but whatever :)
<balloons> a little feedback on HUD guys -- the blog postings don't seem to mention you need to hit 'alt' to have HUD show up (I was able to find it buried on Oli's page I believe tho). Just an FYI, overall everyone I've spoken to has been really excited by it
<jackyalcine> balloons: this is a fact.
<jackyalcine> you know who's planning to begin the speech work?
<balloons> jackyalcine, ?
<jackyalcine> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/hud-new-unity-feature/ mentions that Hub would include speech recognition.
<balloons> ahh.. voice recognition you mean
<balloons> yes, I am not sure who/when will be doing that work, but it's certainly another compelling piece of using this
<jackyalcine> balloons: well, I'm hoping to work on it with those involved.
<mhall119> gord: where should we file bugs against HUD?
<gord> mhall119, ui side, http://bugs.launchpad.net/unity - matching, tracking and all the other stuff. http://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu
<mhall119> gord: thanks
<mhall119> is there a wiki page for HUD yet, that has links to those and the description of which to use for what kinds of bugs?
<mhall119> and for /unity bugs, should we use a certain tab for HUD bugs?
<gord> no wiki page yet, if you want to tag the unity bugs with "hud" that would help
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/921112
<utlemming> question about the HUD pre-release....how do I invoke the HUD?
<utlemming> oh, nevermind
<jackyalcine> utlemming: gotta press alt right?
<utlemming> jackyalcine: right, it seems a bit flaky for me though
<jackyalcine> Hmm.
<mhall119> just tap alt, if you hold it it focuses on the global menu
<mhall119> gord: can you give me any details about how an app developer would give initial "hints" to the HUD?
<gord> mhall119, ask tedg :) he's in #ayatana and #ubuntu-devel
<balloons> gord, mhall119 I'm writing a blog post containing a howto for filing bugs on HUD.. if you have anything additional to add, speak now :-)
<Daekdroom> Aww. I was about to file one.
<mhall119> balloons: I'm going to get a wiki going for it, if you can fill in the bug filing part
<balloons> sure thing
<mhall119> balloons: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/HUD if you could fill in details
<thumper> balloons: make them add a tag for hud :)
<balloons> thumper, yes, in my post I mention tagging hud bugs in unity with hud
<balloons> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/01/testing-hud-heads-up-display.html
<balloons> check it out and see if I missed anything
<balloons> thanks ;-)
<balloons> mhall119, is there a pre command of some sort for the wiki? or how would you format commands meant to be entered in the terminal?
<mhall119> {{{ }}} I think
<mhall119> {{{\n command\n }}}
<balloons> i'll try.. thanks
<mhall119> aren't wikis fun?
<balloons> used to mediawiki syntax...
<balloons> but yes, I <3 wiki's -- apparently I'm one of the few
<mhall119> that's okay, we'll break you of that
<mhall119> uh oh, I think the wiki is dead
<tedg> mhall119, Is this useful for your wiki page?  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-appmenu/hud/download/head:/hudarchitecture.svg-20111019043745-t9zh424t1ldhnz7k-2/HUD%20Architecture.svg
<tedg> mhall119, It was done originally to explain the concepts, not sure if it's useful generally.
<balloons> might work as part of the arch section
<balloons> mhall119, {{{ }}} worked, thanks
<mhall119> tedg: sure would be
<mhall119> tedg: I took the text in the overview section from mark's blog, can you you check over it and maybe add a bit of an introduction?
<mhall119> thumper: when will be a good time to chat again today?
<tedg> mhall119, Hmm, let me revise that diagram.
<thumper> mhall119: in a few hours
<mhall119> thumper: 2200 or 2300?
<mhall119> actually, I can't do 2300 today
<mhall119> if you can't do 2200, how about tommorrow?
<tedg> mhall119, Can you repull that diagram?  I simplified it a bunch.  I think that makes it clearer.
<mhall119> tedg: done
<tedg> mhall119, Great!  Thanks!
<balloons> unity --reset seriously rules..
<thumper> mhall119: it'll have to be tomorrow
<mhall119> thumper: ok
<I4NI> Hello
<I4NI> I have a question for those who would be willing to answer it.
<I4NI> In my attempt to update the repositorys after getting the ppa for unity-hud it has failed to fetch the packages stating a 404.
<I4NI> How do I fix this?
<I4NI> Hello
<popey> I4NI: hello
<popey> I4NI: can you install pastebinit and then issue "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit"
<I4NI> Okay, did that
<popey> did it give you a link?
<popey> I4NI: are you running 12.04?
<I4NI> no, 11.10
<I4NI> does it require 12.04
<I4NI> ?
<popey> yes
<I4NI> oic ty
 * popey wonders why the hud doesnt find the 'download' menu in firefox
<varun06> can we try HUD in Oniric?
<popey> I think it's only available for precise right now
<balloons> yes, no ppa for oneiric
<balloons> the changes are large, requiring new versions of unity, etc
<varun06> can I use precise as daily driver
<varun06> I mean is it stable enough to try
<balloons> varun06, depending on your comfort level, yes.. The goal this cycle is to have daily quality with no breaking updates
<bschaefer> thumper, thank you for signing that. I also just push more to this merge.  https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/uninitialized-launcher-model/+merge/89819
<varun06> update-manager-d should update my 11.10
<bschaefer> thumper, which cleans it up a bit
<balloons> Usage: update-manager [options]
<balloons> Options:
<balloons>   -c, --check-dist-upgrades
<balloons>                         Check if a new Ubuntu release is available
<balloons>   -d, --devel-release   Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is
<balloons>                         possible
<varun06> thanks
<balloons> yw.. just make sure your comfortable with the idea that things could break, and there will be bugs :-)
<varun06> I am a tester, so not a new thing :)
<balloons> great! feedback and bug reports would be wonderful
<varun06> don't know why, but update-manager-c/d not working on my machine
<varun06> I am entering command and pressing enter
<varun06> nothing is happening
<balloons> you need to use sudo varun06
<balloons> sudo update-manager -c -d
<bernie> would it be possible to make the workspace switcher icon go away if the expo plugin is not enabled in compiz? it took me a long time to figure out why in my desktop it's a dead icon and it took me a long time to figure out why i had this dead icon on my dock...
<thumper> hi bernie
<thumper> bernie: do you only have one workspace?
<Daekdroom> The icon does something even when you have only one workspace.
<Daekdroom> (or atleast it used to)
<thumper> what does it do?
<bernie> thumper: no, I have 4 workspaces arranged horizontally
<thumper> bernie: and you don't like the expo?
<Daekdroom> It's possible it doesn't work for 4 workspaces arranged horizontally.
<bernie> Daekdroom: in my case, it doesn't do anything when i click on it. If I enable the Expo plugin in compiz, then it comes back to life.
<thumper> Daekdroom: it does, I used to have the arranged that way
<thumper> bernie: it seems reasonable, can you file a bug on unity?
<bernie> thumper: sure, thanks
<mhall119> gord: tedg: why would HUD find inkscape's "File > Export Bitmap" when I type "Exp" but not "Export"?
<mhall119> infact, it seems to be better and finding a near match than an exact match
<Daekdroom> mhall119, that might explain why I never find what I want to
<mhall119> it also doesn't seem to work on gnome-terminal when that has focus, instead showing me options for chromium still
<mhall119> it seems that whenever one of my gnome-terminal windows has focus, it uses the menu of the previously-focused app
<tedg> mhall119, Yes, we've blacklisted the terminal for debugging.
<tedg> mhall119, The search is basically untunned.  We got it in a good state, but it needs to be much better.
<mhall119> ah, so I probably didn't need to file https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/921269
<mhall119> tedg: can you comment on that bug about blacklisting gnome-terminal for now, in case others stumble upon it too
<mhall119> I assume it'll be unblacklisted eventually
<bernie> thumper: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/921271
<thumper> bernie: ta
<bernie> thumper: btw, in enabling and disabling Expo i managed to make compiz hang. Then, when I killed compiz, the whole X session died!
<bernie> thumper: do you know who could take a look at my Xorg.0.log?
<tedg> mhall119, Can't right now, but I will.  Need to get dinner ready.
<tedg> 'night folks.
<bernie> it's a long-standing bug, I've seen it at least twice: http://codewiz.org/pub/Xorg-crashed-on-compiz-close.0.log
<bosyi> hi people
<bosyi> when trying to instal HUD on 12.04 with ppa of unity 5.0 also it propose to me to delete ubuntu-desktop and unity
<bosyi> someone have that issue?
<mhall119> who knows whom I could talk to about uTouch from an application developer's perspective?
<thumper> mhall119: try cnd
<cnd> mhall119, if you don't mind, hop into #ubuntu-touch :)
<cnd> that's where the utouch devs hang out
<AlanBell> anyone know what hud-dump-application   hud-list-applications  hud-verify-app-info actually do?
<Saviq> AlanBell, they're debugging tools that deal with the HUD database
<AlanBell> Saviq: yeah, I can't get them to do a lot
<AlanBell> I kind of want all the strings of an application's menus
#ubuntu-unity 2012-01-25
<hamax> hi, anyone still here?
<thumper> yes
<hamax> I'm trying to change the behaviour of 'ShowCurrentWorkspace' but I can't find the code :)
<hamax> I greped the whole unity 2D project and I still can't find it
<thumper> what triggers ShowCurrentWorkspace?
<hamax> libunity-2d-private/src/launcherapplication.cpp
<hamax> calls
<hamax> spread.asyncCall("ShowAllWorkspaces", m_application->desktop_file());
<hamax> hm, I copied the wrong line, but it's the same call
<popey> isnt that a qt thing?
<popey> i.e. not a unity thing
<hamax> spread is: QDBusInterface spread("com.canonical.Unity2d.Spread", "/Spread", "com.canonical.Unity2d.Spread");
<hamax> I don't know
<hamax> I played with qt once before, so...
<hamax> I'm lost
<hamax> spreadcontroll.cpp calls: Q_EMIT showCurrentWorkspace(applicationDesktopFile);
<hamax> the result seems to be very specific
<hamax> but it's possible that it's qt thing
 * thumper doesn't know Qt
<hamax> i don't even know what the q_emit thing is :)
<FloatingGoat> mhall119: hey can you help me out
<mhall119> FloatingGoat: maybe, what's your trouble?
<FloatingGoat> you're michael hall right?
<mhall119> yes sir
<FloatingGoat> well i'm on your blog here and it says you made a unity dictionary lens. And ive been tinkering around for like 30 mins here trying to install it.
<FloatingGoat> Is there something more to installing it than what is in the readme?
<FloatingGoat> it's okay if you cant help
<mhall119> FloatingGoat: well for starters, are you on oneiric or precise?
<FloatingGoat> im on oneric
<FloatingGoat> :o
<FloatingGoat> oneiric*
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> so my Dictionary lens uses my experimental Singlet library, so it's a little more difficult to install currently
<mhall119> since singlet isn't packaged
<mhall119> are you familiar with Python?
<FloatingGoat> hmm interesting. did you make it yourself?
<FloatingGoat> somewhat, I wrote a simple script once.
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> ok, since I don't have singlet properly packaged, you'd have to do some ugly stuff to manually install it
<mhall119> I would generally recommend not doing it
<FloatingGoat> hmmm what kind of ugly stuff?
<mhall119> sudo copying files into python system directories
<FloatingGoat> is it risky or just difficult?
<mhall119> a little bit of both
<mhall119> FloatingGoat: hang on a minute and let me see if I can get a quick and dirty package made for you
<FloatingGoat> because I am somewhat familiar with command line
<FloatingGoat> file management
<FloatingGoat> alright
<FloatingGoat> I have 32 bit architexture
<FloatingGoat> if you needed to know
<mhall119> nope, it's all python, so it's architecture independent
<FloatingGoat> hey and I have an idea for another lens/scope
<mhall119> FloatingGoat: try installing the .deb here http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/singlet/
<FloatingGoat> not that you should make it but its an idea
<mhall119> well if this package works for you, you can make it :)
<FloatingGoat> alright
<FloatingGoat> here goes nuthin
<FloatingGoat> okay it installed
<FloatingGoat> mhall119: now how do I see if it worked?
<mhall119> FloatingGoat: ok, no in the directory with the dictionary-lens file
<mhall119> run: python ./dictionary-lens make
<mhall119> then: python ./dictionary-lens install
<mhall119> after that you will need to restart Unity for it to find the new lens
<FloatingGoat> oh should I put all the files in one folder, does it matter which?
<mhall119> all which files?
<FloatingGoat> the ones i got from your launchpad
<mhall119> the install command will put them where they need to be
<FloatingGoat> alright cool
<FloatingGoat> that's what I had thought
<mhall119> the make command generates the necessary files
<mhall119> theinstall command puts them in the right system directories
<mhall119> the install command needs to be run in sudo, I didn't mention that
<FloatingGoat> permission denied.
<FloatingGoat> so I
<FloatingGoat> used sudo
<mhall119> ^^
<FloatingGoat> alright I restarted unity but it doesnt seem to be there
<FloatingGoat> is there something that needs to be ran?
<FloatingGoat> I have enchant and dictlient
<FloatingGoat> when I run it in terminal, it says that it is searching for scopes.
<mhall119> the install command ran okay
<mhall119> ?
<FloatingGoat> lemme check
<FloatingGoat> well when I ran it, no errors were displayed. nothing was it jumped to a new line.
<mhall119> hmmm....
<FloatingGoat> "(process:20774): libunity-DEBUG: unity-scope-factory.vala:57: Searching for Scopes in /usr/share/unity/lenses/dictionary"
<FloatingGoat> if that helps
<mhall119> I think that's standard, it checks for 3rd party scopes that extend the lens
<mhall119> is the icon showing in the dash?
<FloatingGoat> no
<mhall119> alright, then it's not finding the lens file
<mhall119> ls -lha /usr/share/unity/lenses/dictionary/
<mhall119> FloatingGoat: unfortunately I just upgraded to Precise yesterday....
<FloatingGoat> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K 2012-01-24 19:54 .
<FloatingGoat> drwxr-xr-x 9 root root 4.0K 2012-01-24 19:39 ..
<FloatingGoat> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root root  291 2012-01-24 19:54 dictionary.lens
<FloatingGoat> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root root  291 2012-01-24 19:53 dictionary.lens~
<FloatingGoat> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root root  11K 2012-01-24 19:39 dictionary-lens.svg
<mhall119> well, it's there
<FloatingGoat> oh no, should I do it too? maybe I will try it on my experiment partition.
<mhall119> try running 'setsid unity' (that'll restart unity)
<FloatingGoat> hmm I tried that before and just now but still it is not there.
<mhall119> :/
<mhall119> I'm worry dude, I'm not sure where to go from here
<mhall119> all I can tell you is that I'll be getting Singlet finished up and easily installable for Precise, and I'll try and make the dictionary lens installable from the software center
<mhall119> s/worry/sorry/
<FloatingGoat> hmm okay it is cool. I'll try to tinker some more I guess and maybe ill get somewhere.
<mhall119> let me know if you make any progress
<FloatingGoat> okay.
<FloatingGoat> also I have a cool idea for a scope or lense.
<FloatingGoat> you wouldnt see it though.
<FloatingGoat> its for when you get a chat notification. When the notification pops up you press super and you can type a reply and send it from the dash.
<FloatingGoat> would that be difficult?
<thumper> I think that is confusing the dash search for a generic entry field
<thumper> which it isn't
<bschaefer> thumper, hey, I have some more questions about valgrind. So I there are a lot of these but im not sure how to read them
<bschaefer> ==2253== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)
<bschaefer> ==2253==    at 0x508E79B: ??? (in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpixman-1.so.0.24.2)
<thumper> bschaefer: hi
<bschaefer> ==2253==    by 0x7CC686B: ???
<thumper> bschaefer: don't post heaps in here
<bschaefer> ==2253==  Uninitialised value was created by a stack allocation
<bschaefer> ==2253==    at 0x50798D4: ??? (in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpixman-1.so.0.24.2)
<thumper> bschaefer: use a pastebin
<bschaefer> its small
<bschaefer> that is all
<thumper> bschaefer: that looks like a bug in libpixman :)
<bschaefer> so I installed that libpixman from source but it still seemed to not get the debugging info
<bschaefer> i know :), but there seems to be a lot of ?????? everywhere through the logs
 * thumper looks at something
<bschaefer> thumper, I figured that installing from source would install it with the correct debugging info which should get rid of the ??? for that spot
<bschaefer> but some look just like this
<bschaefer> ==2253==    by 0xBE8CC3FB: ???
<bschaefer> and just a mem address isn't very helpful
<FloatingGoat> mhall119: i GOT IT TO WORK
<FloatingGoat> oops caps
<FloatingGoat> ..
<thumper> bschaefer: obviously it isn't running your version from shource
<thumper> bschaefer: or you didn't compile with debug info
<bschaefer> thumper, yeah, but that is the cause of the question marks?
<thumper> bschaefer: valgrind can't find the debug info
<bschaefer> thumper, alright, just want to make sure there wasn't a different cause. There is a lot of info that it puts out :)
<thumper> bschaefer: yes there is :)
<FloatingGoat> mhall119: is there any way to make the definitions open externally?
<bschaefer> thumper, also have you taken a look at the update from the branch yesterday? I fixed a few loops in that file to use range based for loops
<bschaefer> thumper, it really isn't a priority but curious if I was doing the range base for loops correctly; and that is such a better way to iterate through STL containers then the previous way!
<thumper> bschaefer: for (auto it : _inner_main)
<thumper> bschaefer: it isn't really an iterator any more
<thumper> bschaefer: it is a reference to the item in the iterator
<bschaefer> yeah...I should use a different name
<thumper> bschaefer: so... for (auto icon : _inter_main)
<thumper> bschaefer: a bit more of an issue when there is a param called icon
<thumper> bschaefer: so you need a meaningful name
<bschaefer> thumper, can you turn an arbitrary reference back into an iterator? One function was return an iterator so I didn't change that
<thumper> bschaefer: no you can't
<thumper> bschaefer: which one?
<mhall119> FloatingGoat: \o/
<mhall119> FloatingGoat: what do yu mean open externally?
<mhall119> in something other than gnome-dictionary?
<bschaefer> thumper, LauncherModel::at
<FloatingGoat> mhall119: hmm
<FloatingGoat> I dont think I have gnome-dictionaary
<thumper> bschaefer: sure, leave that one alone
<bschaefer> thumper, alright. Ill make those changes
<mhall119> FloatingGoat: really?  It should be part of the base install
<FloatingGoat> idk why it wasnt there
<FloatingGoat> I just installed it
<FloatingGoat> now this is aweeessommee
<mhall119> huh, maybe it wasn't part of the default in 11.10...
<bschaefer> thumper, hopefully icon_it sounds good. Though it isn't an actually iterator it is still iterating through all the icons.
<FloatingGoat> mhall119: thanks for this, should I show other people?
<bschaefer> thumper, and if I really wanted to return an iterator from the list I could keep an int i around and return (_inner.begin() + i); I believe. If it support bi directional it. (wont do it but just a thought)
<mhall119> FloatingGoat: sure, just make sure they all know it's still pretty early stage
<FloatingGoat> hmm okay
<mhall119> as indicated by the 0.1 version number on that .deb
<FloatingGoat> lol
<FloatingGoat> btw why do you have the shortcut disabled by default?
<mhall119> I couldn't think of a good one
<mhall119> super+d is "show desktop" already
<FloatingGoat> hmm i think c is fine.
<FloatingGoat> btw im pretty sure all I had to do was mark the dictionary.lens file as an executable.
<FloatingGoat> and it worked out
<mhall119> hmmm, that could be, I'mnot sure what the permissions on .lens files shoudl be
<FloatingGoat> mhall119: judging by what that one guy said, my idea wouldnt be that easy, would it?
<FloatingGoat> because a lot of people find that feature in gnome shell useful, and while it is useful I find it too intrusive.
<mhall119> FloatingGoat: what was your idea?
<FloatingGoat> being able to press super and type a response in the event of a chat notification.
<mhall119> ah, no, that's not what the dash/lenses are form
<FloatingGoat> are for?
<mhall119> having a lense that searches empathy and pidgen chat logs, now that would be very useful
<mhall119> lenses are a way to let a user find something and access it
<mhall119> not a way for them to respond to messages
<FloatingGoat> I wish there was though, I find myself switchiing windows too often to get to mah chats.
<mhall119> FloatingGoat: the message indicator lets you know when you have some
<mhall119> I have empathy on my launcher in position #6, so I can get to it any time by pressing super+6
<FloatingGoat> oh wow you are right I should have thought about that
<FloatingGoat> but I half dont want empathy to be permanent but I guess ill try it.
<FloatingGoat> hmm i've never really tried controlling unity from the keyboard til now
<FloatingGoat> this is real nice
<mhall119> FloatingGoat: if you make a generic lens (not using singlet) for searching chat history, people can add independend scopes to feed it with results from empathy, pidgin, whatever else
<FloatingGoat> hmm I could try.
<FloatingGoat> What about a graphing calculator lense?
<mhall119> to return graphs?
<mhall119> again, not really what they're for
<FloatingGoat> hmm well I got a regular calculator goin here
<mhall119> FloatingGoat: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses#Responsibilities_of_a_Lens
<mhall119> we're working on a better document about what lenses are/should be
<mhall119> but that should give you a basic idea
<mhall119> so really, they're a content-specific search interface
<FloatingGoat> hmm so you dont like it when they are anything else?
<mhall119> it breaks the user experience that we're trying to create
<mhall119> the dash is a place to find things, not do things
<FloatingGoat> when it lets me do things it makes my life easier.
<mhall119> but it makes the dash more complex and slower to try and allow that
<FloatingGoat> hmm. Well if you look at it technically. If an equation is graphable then its graph does exist in the real world. So you would technically be trying to find something.
<mhall119> we don't have a letter of the law here, so if you break the intent you've pretty much broken the all there is
<mhall119> nobody is going to say you can't
<mhall119> just that it's not the kind of thing we wanted the Dash to do
<FloatingGoat> alright
<FloatingGoat> does unity have a function for doing?
<mhall119> it has hooks for searcing and handling an item that's been  clicked on
<mhall119> any "doing" should happen in one of those
<mhall119> if you want to generate results based on a search, it will be in the search handler
<mhall119> if you want to do something with just one of the results of the search, it would be in the activation handler
<FloatingGoat> alright
<FloatingGoat> do you know anything about that HIG that canonical was talking about?
<FloatingGoat> nvm
<FloatingGoat> im pretty sure that this dictionary lens is the best thing ever
<Saviq> morning
<dyams> saviq: morning
<Saviq> hey tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> hi
<FloatingGoat> mhall119: I made a vid on how to install your lens
<FloatingGoat> mhall119: im going to post it on le youtube
<dyams> saviq: one issue with launcher and alt-f1
<Saviq> dyams, wassup?
<dyams> saviq: toggle the dash with super (show and hide)
<dyams> saviq: now press alt-f1 fails to reveal launcher..
<dyams> saviq: but second time pressing aft-f1 will work
<Saviq> dyams, indeed, it seems to be thinking the launcher has focus, /methinks
<dyams> saviq: ok
<mhr3> Saviq, how fast does 2d dispatch search to lenses after you type something to the search entry?
<mhr3> Saviq, and btw good morning :)
<Saviq> mhr3, hey
<Saviq> mhr3, trying to find out
<Saviq> mhr3, no timeout that I can see
<mhr3> oh... interesting
<Saviq> mhr3, every change in the search entry results in a search being performed
<mhr3> somehow my 2d is crashing all the time :/
<dyams> mhr3: unity-2d-places?
<mhr3> dyams, no, panel
<mhr3> dyams, oh, nevermind it is places actually
<dyams> mhr3: ah..
<dyams> mhr3: update from daily ppa.
<tsdgeos> dyams: answered your comments at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_test_alt_f2_pops_dash/+merge/89873 not sure if they make you happy
<elvisd> Hello
<elvisd> I'm testing HUD in eclipse in my daily work and recorded some strange behaviors
<elvisd> where can i save the video and report them
<elvisd> ?
<dyams> tsdgeos: I see...one sec...in meeeting
<tsdgeos> dyams: sure, no hurries
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "./launcher/autohide_show_tests.rb:33: warning: already initialized constant WIDTH" - ideas?
<tsdgeos> nope
 * tsdgeos checks
<tsdgeos> ah yes
<tsdgeos> i think gerry moved that to run_tests.rb ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is that on -shell ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, merging into -shell
<tsdgeos> ok, no he did not move anything :D
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> does that happen in non-shell too?
<tsdgeos> maybe ./always_visible_tests.rb:33 "overlaps" with ./autohide_show_tests.rb:33 ?
<Saviq> yeah might be
<tsdgeos> find it weird though
<Saviq> yeah that would make sense
<Saviq> we need LAUNCHER_WIDTH abstracted anyway
<Saviq> hey greyback
<greyback> Saviq: morning.
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: ping
<Saviq> greyback, I'm merging trunk into shell, getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/816242/ - doesn't look like a "proper" failure?
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: yes ?
<htorque> hi all! what's the expected behavior when i press the super key with an application menu opened?
<htorque> right now it does nothing, maybe it's supposed to close the menu and open the dash?
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: you have "When dash is active, pressing 'Super+S' to invoke spread is getting 's' character being entered in Dash search box" assigned to you in the kanban, want me to have a look? Or you started already?
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: didn't start, if you're not busy with anything else feel free to have a look
<nerochiaro> Saviq: why the nested verifys ?
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: you verify that something will not happen in 2 seconds
<tsdgeos> Saviq: object expected? that test works in non-shell afair
<greyback> Saviq: yep, looks like a proper fail. launcher must hide after clicking bfb twice
<Saviq> greyback, the failure message is cryptic, though?
<tsdgeos> wait
<tsdgeos> no launcher should not hide when clicking the bfb twice
<tsdgeos> the mouse is still over the launcher
<tsdgeos> why should it hide?
<greyback> Saviq: agreed. Which is why it took me 4 minutes, in my semi-woken & head-ached state :)
<Saviq> greyback, :)
<greyback> tsdgeos: it shouldn't
<tsdgeos> greyback: you said " launcher must hide after clicking bfb twice"
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep, that is what I suspect is happening (badly phrased, sorry)
<tsdgeos> ah
<Saviq> and now the test passed
<dyams> nerochiaro: tsdgoes: toggle the dash with super (show and hide)
<dyams> <dyams> saviq: now press alt-f1 fails to reveal launcher..
<dyams> <dyams> saviq: but second time pressing aft-f1 will work
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and indeed the WIDTH must be conflicting from always_visible
<tsdgeos> Saviq: weird
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what happened for it to pass, nothing?
<Saviq> and now it failed again
<dyams> saviq: nerochiaro: greyback: tsdgoes: Gentle Reminder - we should discuss about multi monitor - shell today.
<greyback> Saviq: you're watching it, is the UI acting the same?
<Saviq> dyams, yeah, we need Kaleo for that, too
<Saviq> greyback, trying a manual test
<dyams> kaleo: pls let us know when you are available
<dyams> saviq: true
<nerochiaro> dyams: include Kaleo too. can you please organize a time that's good for everyone involved ?
<dyams> nerochiaro: yes, lets do it immediately after the shell stand up.
<nerochiaro> dyams: works for me. hope it's not too late
<dyams> kaleo: saviq: nerochiaro: greyback: tsdgoes: Is that good for you all
<greyback> good for me
<tsdgeos> me too
<Saviq> dyams, yup, fine for me
<dyams> kaleo: (?) ping
<Kaleo> yes
<Kaleo> good for me
<dyams> kaleo: saviq: nerochiaro: greyback: tsdgoes: Ok, we will extend the today's 'shell - start up' little bit more then.
<Saviq> dyams, re tests file naming - we can always move them around later
<Saviq> as we only have two tests now, they might just as well sit in places-tests
<dyams> saviq: no prob
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you note that in the MR so it shows we "solved" all the issues dyams? Or want me to do it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just do it
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> done
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any progress with that random failing test?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, still failing randomly
<Saviq> depends what you call progress
<Saviq> it didn't fail when I only run this one
<tsdgeos> :-/
<Saviq> in, like, 20 tries
<tsdgeos> aha
<Saviq> but if I run the autohide_show suite
<Saviq> then one out of 2-3 times it will fail
<Saviq> the behavior when trying manually is correct, though
<tsdgeos> seems we carry on some weird state?
<Saviq> yeah trying some more things, too
<dyams> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/filter-option-compact-shell/+merge/89874
<dyams> saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/update-launcher-pips-shell/+merge/89679
<Saviq> dyams, thanks
<dyams> saviq: greyback: i have updated them again. check it once pls
<Kaleo> dyams: can you do a write up of what the status and questions are around the multi monitor work?
<dyams> Kaleo: I just started it yesterday, do segregate the shell stuff
<greyback> dyams: will do
<dyams> kaleo: Earlier when launcher and shell were separate applications
<dyams> kaleo: i worked on multi monitor stuff already
<Kaleo> dyams: I meant, not an IRC write up
<Kaleo> dyams: :)
<dyams> kaleo: :) Ok
<tsdgeos> greyback: can I get https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_test_alt_f2_pops_dash/+merge/89873 merged? I'd like to do more places tests and put them in that very same file
<Saviq> dyams, please also describe the target for 12.04
<dyams> saviq: lemme check
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok
<Saviq> target as in: what needs to be done
<dyams> saviq: ah..I'll
<dyams> saviq: did you check this gdoc already?
<Saviq> nope, no gdoc I saw
<dyams> saviq: UX spec i mean
<dyams> saviq: http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/unity-multi-monitor-interactions/
<tsdgeos> greyback: nice, thanks
<greyback> tsdgeos: np
<nerochiaro> greyback: to change dconf settings from a test do you have any special way or do i just use the cmd line tool ?
<Saviq> dyams, I _think_ I saw it, not that I analyzed it enough to know what needs to be done
<greyback> dyams:
<greyback> oops, ignore that ^^
<Saviq> nerochiaro, `gsettings get/set` is what's used now
<greyback> nerochiaro: no special way
<Saviq> dyams, I assume you read that already, so you can distill for us what we need to support?
<greyback> dyams: please make up a GDoc with a bullet point summary of the tasks that need to be done, based on the UX spec. That way we'll have an item-by-item discussion on what do to
<greyback> dyams: and also save us digesting that whole spec
<dyams> greyback: OK
<dyams> greyback: lets take it piece by piece...
<greyback> dyams: share it so we can all edit it. We'll be adding notes as the discussion progresses
<greyback> dyams: and when we're done, it'll be a guide to follow to completion of the task
<dyams> greyback: ok
<dyams> greyback: agreed
<nerochiaro> greyback: so the final work on tests that require changing something like the screen resolution is that we run them only with the current resolution and check we do the right thing for that resolution, right ?
<nerochiaro> s/work/word
<greyback> nerochiaro: yes
<greyback> nerochiaro: I see no easy elegant solution to that problem right now
<nerochiaro> greyback: ok
<ideaguy> hi, I'm looking for someone from unity development team. thanks
<Saviq> ideaguy, see the channel name? I'd say you're in the right place :)
<ideaguy> but probably not every1 is actually involved in unity, e.g. I'm just a user and want to ask a question
<ideaguy> there's one feature that I extremely lack in unity (and lots of my collegues) and I was worndering if such feature shall be developed
<ideaguy> more precisely - switching between windows of the same application using alt-"~" is very unconfortable. It's very hard to get to the right window. While other UI's have simple switching option with moving mouse on the icon of the application and then it shows a (small or medium) list of open instances (windows) of that application. My question: shall such feature appear in unityt, 12.04 maybe ?
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: ping
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: yes ?
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: are you aware -shell kills dragging?
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: dragging of what to where ? but yes, now that you mention it i wouldn't be surprised
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: at least inside kmail, might be a kmail "bug", can't repro it in any other program
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: can you drag icons from desktop to launcher ?
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: and stuff from dash to launcher
<tsdgeos> i don't have "a desktop"
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: you don't ?
<tsdgeos> i mean, i have but it's empty
<tsdgeos> i can drag from dash to launcher yes
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: try putting a .desktop file on the desktop and dragging that too
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: if it shows the + icon over the launcher then all the dragging functionality that i know was available in trunk is still there
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: what do you expect to happen when you drag something from kmail ?
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: well, i can drag mails in kontact in trunk and i can't in shell
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: dragging from kontact to itself is what fails
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: oh, i see
<tsdgeos> which is weird
<tsdgeos> and can't repro in any other program
<tsdgeos> be it Qt or kde or gtk
<tsdgeos> probably they are doing something weird that gets triggered by the shell being "over everything"
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: most likely, but i'm not sure how to verify
<tsdgeos> yeah :/
<tsdgeos> way to verify its not our bug would be proving its their bug :D
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: yeah, always the smart way ;)
<greyback> nerochiaro: you're removing DashSettings in shell, yes?
<nerochiaro> greyback: in trunk
<greyback> nerochiaro: ah good, ok
<Saviq> ideaguy, such a question would probably fit better in #ubuntu-design
<Saviq> ideaguy, did you try to click on the icon when you have multiple windows?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do i do with the "Intellihide Alt+F1+Esc fix" kanban card, put it on "Ready to test" or on "Tested" ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, didn't I merge it already?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes you did, so "Tested" ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, packaging, as all the rest
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well on the "bugs" part there is no packaging
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hrmpf
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Tested, then
<tsdgeos> ok
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: what was the way to get multiple objects out of a testability query ? like @app.AppNameApplet().AbstractButton => 3 of them ?
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: children
<ideaguy> Saviq: thanks, I'll try at ubuntu-design. And I know for sure that such feature does not exist atm.
<Saviq> ideaguy, no, but something similar does
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: @app.AppNameApplet().children( filter )
<Saviq> ideaguy, if you click on an item in the launcher that has multiple windows
<Saviq> it will invoke the spread with just that application
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: ok thanks
<ideaguy> Saviq: it does not display any ifnromation about multiple windos
<Saviq> ideaguy, if you click on it, yes it does
<Saviq> it will show the spread with the windows filtered
<Saviq> ideaguy, it will only spread one workspace if all windows of this application are on current workspace
<Saviq> otherwise it will just spread all of them
<ideaguy> Saviq: well yes, If I click on it again I get all the windows in the workspace
<ideaguy> but in such way I cant distinguish wich is which - e.g. they all look the same
<Saviq> ideaguy, how else would you distinguish them?
<Saviq> ideaguy, you can also go dblclick to go straight to the spread without first switching to the app's last window
<ideaguy> Saviq: e.g. clicking on icon would give me small menu with the names of each window
<greyback> Saviq: he's asking for a list of window titles
<greyback> ideaguy: I agree, when I've many terminals open, I cannot easily distinguish them in the Spread
<Saviq> greyback, that's why you should only have one terminal with byobu in it ;)
<Saviq> tbh I rarely have many windows of just one app open
<ideaguy> Saviq: I mainly work with text and the window name usually includes filename - then the list of winow names would help me to switch between the windows I want, e.g. I would want to see a small window with:  editor: file1.txt,  editor file2.txt,  editor: file3.txt (in a column)
<Saviq> ideaguy, I get what you're saying, was just trying to show you the feature that's closest to what you're asking for
<ideaguy> greyback: indeed! I believe you understand me very well
<greyback> Saviq: on come on, this is the 21st century! 'screen' can't the pinnacle of terminal management
<Saviq> ideaguy, either way, it's best to pick that up in #ubuntu-design or file a feature request bug with your ideas
<Saviq> greyback, screen - no, byobu - yes
<ideaguy> Saviq: thanks, but I find that feature (tilting windows) very unuseful
<greyback> ideaguy: yep, what Saviq said. Designers do read them
<ideaguy> because now I always have dockbarx running on top of unity
<Saviq> ideaguy, also, make sure you try out <super>+number shortcuts
<Saviq> that doesn't solve your issue, that I get, but might help nevertheless
<ideaguy> Saviq: thanks, but again - give one number for *all* instances of the same application
<Saviq> ideaguy, yes, that's why I said it doesn't solve your issue
<ideaguy> many thanks guys, I'll try at ubuntu-design
<ideaguy> I really don't want to drop using ubuntu
<Saviq> nerochiaro, Kaleo you there
<Saviq> ?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: i am
<nerochiaro> in the mumble chat i mean
<tsdgeos> Saviq: going to create a new card for the "always visible launcher pushes itself to the right" bug
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nerochiaro, dyams I just merged trunk into shell - make sure to pull / merge
<tsdgeos> nice
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: Saviq: just realized "Fix shell struts / resize going awry" card is the same as my "Always visible launcher pushes itself" card, right?
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: checking
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah yeah I think so
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry
<Saviq> I forgot I added that yesterday
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i kill the one assigned to nerochiaro then?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you're working on it - yea
<nerochiaro> as Saviq said
<tsdgeos> i'm not working on it anymore as i've finished already
 * tsdgeos runs :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cool, you'll be able to start tackling one of the bigger issues then ;P
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos: sure, which one you want me to start next?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, talkin' to yourself already, eh?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> craaaaaaaaaaazy
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you have a second screen handy?
<tsdgeos> almost lunch time thinking with my stomach
<Saviq> actually, since you touched that already
<Saviq> take on the Alt+F1 / Super thing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i do have one, last time i tried my display port did not give me the correct resolution, i had to patch the kernel to fix it, not sure if the patch i was given made it to proper ubuntu already
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, that'd be easier :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there're two broken usecases in there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is there a card for that
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they are there in the description
<Saviq> the card is the last one in backlog
<Saviq> last red one
<Saviq> "Fix Alt+F1 / Super..."
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> moved to coding and assigned to me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, your super+s test needs fixin'
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just commented on the MR
<Saviq> I wasn't able to fail it, but it might be related
<Saviq> tsdgeos, with unity-2d-spread from -shell I can see the "s" appearing in the search entry
<Saviq> but the test doesn't fail, but I might have adapted the test wrong
<Saviq> I put the adapted diff in LP
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: Saviq: good and bad news at the same time. there's a way to reparent a QDeclarativeItem by calling setParentItem on it. However when i do that with items from different views the application crashes
<Saviq> nerochiaro, did you do some simple test app or did you try to do it with the shell?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: test app (based on a gutted out unity-2d-places just to make things quicker)
<Saviq> mhm, so where's the good news? ;)
<nerochiaro> Saviq: that there's a way to do it. I didn't even think that there was an API allowing it
<Saviq> nerochiaro, it's probably there to use within one viewport :/
<Saviq> we're actually abusing it somewhere
<nerochiaro> Saviq: yeah, i'm checking but that's how it looks like
<nerochiaro> the thing is
<nerochiaro> a declarative _view_ is just a view, one should be able to have two views on the same scene
<nerochiaro> Saviq: ^
<nerochiaro> but i guess when declarativeview loads a qml file it creates a new scene
<nerochiaro> implicitly
<Saviq> mhm
<nerochiaro> Saviq: QDeclarativeItem objects can be placed on a standard QGraphicsScene and displayed with QGraphicsView. QDeclarativeView is a QGraphicsView subclass provided as a convenience for displaying QML files, and connecting between QML and C++ Qt objects.
<nerochiaro> and
<nerochiaro> The QGraphicsView class provides a widget for displaying the contents of a QGraphicsScene.
<nerochiaro> so if we could just have one graphics scene and multiple views...
<Saviq> nerochiaro, but the scene would have to span all the displays
<Saviq> and hence we could have a single view
<Saviq> or am I mixing things up?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: no, the scene is an abstract concept. it's an infinite plane where all your objects live. a view is like a viewport, a window, on a part of the scene (or the entire scene if you want, which is the default)
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> that would be awesome
<nerochiaro> but probably a lot of work
<Saviq> we could move the dash within the scene
<Saviq> and the viewports would just show part of the scene
<nerochiaro> something like that, yes
<Saviq> that would be the best of both worlds, if you ask me
<Saviq> Kaleo, &
<Saviq> Kaleo, ^
<nerochiaro> Saviq: my guess is: it's possible, but you have to manually provide all the connective stuff that QDeclarativeView provides on top of QGraphicsView manually
<Saviq> I wonder how many there are
<nerochiaro> Saviq: all the stuff to handle declarative engines and contexts
<Saviq> the QGraphicsView doc explicitly says: "Several views can observe a single scene"
<nerochiaro> Saviq: yes, that what i'm saying. the problem is how declarativeview sets things up. i bet when you call setSource it will create a new scene
<nerochiaro> Saviq: and i'm sure it can be done manually, but it's probably quite a lot of work if Qt provides you a convenience class for it
<nerochiaro> that said, sounds lots of fun to try :)
<nerochiaro> Saviq: however it might also be worth a shot to check why QT crashes when we "abuse" the setParentItem. maybe it's actually meant to be possible to but it crash for some bug
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> hey greyback, any idea why the recent tests would launch unity-2d-launcher when finished?
<Saviq> has something like that been added?
<greyback> Saviq: not that I'm aware of. Checking
<Saviq> greyback, don't, it's probably related to the spread being run from installed
<greyback> hmmm, nevertheless we need better way to ensure apps are restarted cleanly & killed properly in tests. kills are inelegant & not reliable
<Saviq> nerochiaro, http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/blobs/4.8/src/declarative/util/qdeclarativeview.cpp
<Saviq> nerochiaro, QDeclarativeScene is simple enough
<nerochiaro> Saviq: but the problem is QDeclarativeView, not scene
<Saviq> nerochiaro, I know it is
 * Saviq is reading further down
<nerochiaro> :)
<Saviq> nerochiaro, http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/blobs/4.8/src/declarative/util/qdeclarativeview.cpp#line282
<Saviq> so yeah, each QDeclarativeView is handling its own Scene
<nerochiaro> Saviq: which is not accessible from the outside either
<Saviq> yup, it's private
<Saviq> I wonder if that's per design or just something they omitted for now
<Saviq> damn, that would be exactly what we need
<nerochiaro> Saviq: i think it's by design, the same way all QDeclarativeItem subclasses aren't even exposed in the public API.
<nerochiaro> the declarative API is high level, if you want to use the graphics view you have to do so explicitly
<nerochiaro> (my opinion only, of course)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: test doesn't fail for you in -shell?
<tsdgeos> weird
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nope
<tsdgeos> i tried and it failed, let me check again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, be sure to run the spread from -shell
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why would that make a difference ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, it launched unity-2d-launcher here, for example
<Saviq> it's done that over dbus probably
<tsdgeos> the spread you mean?
<tsdgeos> i see
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's why I said in the test that you should kill / run the current spread, too
<tsdgeos> yep read that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fails here
 * tsdgeos scratches head
<tsdgeos> hmm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, with the diff I posted in the commenT?
<Saviq> maybe I failed to port the test to -shell?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you try commenting the rest of the tests in the file?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, sec
<tsdgeos> Saviq: seems we have again the case in which that test alone works but together with the others not
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, with your diff + killing/starting spread
<tsdgeos> but worked withoug killing/starting spread too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nope, doesn't fail regardless
<tsdgeos> really?
 * tsdgeos sad
<nerochiaro> Saviq: https://pastebin.canonical.com/58746/ << it seems we were not abusing anything, it's meant to be possible to move items between scenes it seems
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, leave it with me, i'll try to make the full test pass here at least and then come back to you
<Saviq> nerochiaro, at least for qgraphicsitem
<nerochiaro> Saviq: all QDeclarativeItems are QGraphicsItems
<nerochiaro> Saviq: and the crash happens in that function from what i can see
<Saviq> oh ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, isn't there a verify_notequal?
<Saviq> the verify_true() { x != y } looks convoluted
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nope
<Saviq> :/
<Saviq> bbiab
<burli> hi
<burli> I have add a Bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/921577
<burli> but I can't add a tag for HUD. Can someone add this tag, if possible?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: https://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-23070 and https://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-6932 looks like we're not the only ones with this issue. even though they get asserts which i can't find in the code
<nerochiaro> Saviq|afk: oh, actually i can, but my crash is different
<burli> Oh, there are some duplicates. Oops
<nerochiaro> Saviq|afk: in any case, we're supposed to be able to do that, but it's broken in QT. Let's mumble with Kaleo when he comes back to figure out what to do now that we know what our options are
<tsdgeos> Saviq|afk: this works for me (i.e. last test gives a failure in unity-2d-shell) http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/192638/
<tsdgeos> back in a sec
<didrocks> greyback: hey hey :)
<greyback> didrocks: hello
<didrocks> greyback: so, I implemented the options in control-center for 3D, I think there is only one that can be applied to 2D (which is the autohide mode, isn't it?
<greyback> didrocks: oh yes, I was to mail you about that
<greyback> didrocks: so right now, auto-hide is only one, yeah
<greyback> didrocks: we need to re-introduce the corner-reveal-launcher thing
<didrocks> do you think it will hard for you to implement the other 2 that are in 3D right now?
<didrocks> yeah, corner-reveal
<didrocks> (which is just "reveal if x=y=0)
<greyback> didrocks: corner reveal is just digging up old code, should not be much work
<didrocks> not the proximity effect
<didrocks> and launcher size
<greyback> didrocks: the resizable launcher is more work. Kaleo did work on it, but we're hesitating over it
<didrocks> greyback: hum, I need to know that quite early so that I hide or not the option depending on the session :)
<greyback> didrocks: ok, let me call ppl together and we'll chat about it. Then I'll let you know
<greyback> Kaleo: Saviq|afk ping
<didrocks> greyback: excellent, thanks!
<greyback> didrocks: I'll get back to you asap
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<greyback> well I'd like this decided quickly too :)
<jml> how can I reorder icons on the launcher?
<seb128> jml, click on them and stay clicked for a second
<seb128> or dnd to the right
<jml> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> jml, yw
<seb128> jml, still not obvious enough it seems ;-)
<balloons> is HUD unity2d compatible? Any consideration for unity2d in the design?
<greyback> didrocks: disable the resizable launcher in 2d please
<greyback> balloons: it's being worked on for Unity2D right now
<balloons> awesome, so unity2d will be supported in the final release?
<didrocks> greyback: ok then
<greyback> balloons: yes, it's on the roadmap
<mhall119> what's the long-term goal for unity/unity2d, do we want to eventually use just one, or continue to develope them separate?
<Saviq> greyback, wassup?
<Saviq> greyback, ok, so "proximity" I don't know, resizable launcher we can do, but it will be like 1-2 days work, corner reveal - no digging up old code, but very simple to do with current qml-based behaviors
<jml> is there a way to discover the default unity keybindings in the unity that's in precise?
<jml> I thought it was long-press super
<jml> but that doesn't do much for me.
<mhall119> jml: that's it, it was working for me this morning
<jml> mhall119, that shows me the shortcuts on the launcher but not things like Super+w
<mhall119> jml: I geet an overlay in the middle of the screen, check ccsm to see if it's disabled for you
<jml> mhall119, it's a clean install, I don't have CCSM installed
<jml> (although I'll install & check
<jml> )
<mhall119> I know you can disable it, but I thought it was on b y default
<greyback> Saviq: got a few minutes, would like your opinion/advice?
<Saviq> greyback, sure
<Saviq> mumble?
<greyback> Saviq: lemme share a quick doc with you first
<greyback> Saviq: yep, mumble 1-1 roo, when you're ready
<Saviq> greyback, just one thing - what's supposed to happen when the launcher is on screen? the HUD shows up next to it?
<greyback> Saviq: I believe launcher hides & HUD appears
<Saviq> greyback, oof
<Saviq> greyback, either way
<Saviq> you'll be fine
<mhall119> tedg: gord: We still have a few sections of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/HUD that need to be filled in
<greyback> Saviq: yeah, I'm not too worried
<greyback> just need to get the little things right
<gord> greyback, do you have the hud showing on alt yet?
<greyback> gord: I've bindings made up, now working on UI
<gord> greyback, put a video in totem and watch your bindings activate like crazy ;) they send alt every 30 seconds to inhibit the screensaver
<gord> i'm going to distropatch that out, but its funny so i'm telling everyone
<greyback> gord: that's hilarious
<greyback> lol
<mhall119> gord: isn't there an actually API for disabling the screensaver?
<gord> mhall119, not sure what i can fill out there
<gord> mhall119, yeah there is, they do that too, but yeah. i don't know what on earth they are thinking
<mhall119> gord: something to help people get setup for hackong on the code
<gord> mhall119, hrm okay, i'll see if i can do something there tomorrow
<mhall119> gord: anything under "Developing for the HUD" too, for app authors to create hint files, etc
<mhall119> and how they can check their apps's menus against the HUD's matching algorithm
<tsdgeos> greyback: don't merge the test about Meta_s yet, might be not correct
<jml> mhall119: have just checked in ccsm... where exactly is the option for showing the keyboard shortcut display on long-press Super?
<tsdgeos> Saviq:         onActiveChanged: if (!dash.active) search_input.text = ""
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the other option is clearing the text on show instead of on hide...
<mhall119> jml: I don't recall exactly
<mhall119> and I'm currently on my netbook, which is still 11.10
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but that'd be modifying the code to help the test, which is cheating :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we will actually have to defer that clearing, too, when we enable fade in / out
<jml> mhall119: oh well.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, I've no good idea on how to solve that at this point
<tsdgeos> greyback: have a sec?
<Saviq> jml, Unity plugin / Experimental / Enable shortcut hints overlay
<Saviq> tsdgeos, he's HUDing now ;)
<tsdgeos> :D
<jml> Saviq: thanks. that doesn't seem to be in ccsm for me on precise.
<Saviq> jml, I'm on precise + HUD
<Saviq> jml, so I might have a newer Unity
<jml> Saviq: ah.
<jml> there's only so much adventure I can take in one day
<Saviq> jml, I'd say it should be there in latest unity in precise, though :/
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep
<tsdgeos> greyback: so in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_test_super_s_does_not_type_s/+merge/90068 Saviq is facing the problem that his spread triggers too fast and this clears the line and thus when we want to read the search_line there is no "s" there anymore, we can't think of anything  to fix it in testabiltiy, would an entry in "manual" tests be enough?
<greyback> tsdgeos: Super+S MR not merged yet :)
<greyback> tsdgeos: Could you try tpying in an application other than dash?
<greyback> *typing
<tsdgeos> greyback: no, has to be the dash, since it's about a bugfix in the dash
<greyback> tsdgeos: hmm, ok. I see the problem. Yeah I can't think of an automatic way to test it, manual will do
<tsdgeos> Saviq: agree going with manual test?
<greyback> Causing problems with that SSD of his
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe disable the test (say xtest instead of test)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and we'll revisit once we have to postpone clearing the entry
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and add a FIXME... or a FIXTHEM, rather
<Saviq> greyback, you know that with input shaping we can now get the dash extensions easily?
<Saviq> I mean the horizontal / vertical thin lines that go out from the dash
<Saviq> and to the edge of the screen
<greyback> Saviq: yes I'm aware of that
<Saviq> oh and btw you know that our lower right corner of the dash differs a lot from unity's one?
<greyback> Saviq: yep. Ours looks bad
<Saviq> EOD for me, peeps
<Saviq> see you tomorrow
<tsdgeos> same here
<tsdgeos> tomorrow more
<jono> tedg, hey
<jono> which package displays the indicators on my panel?
<jono> I am seeing no indicators in Precise, apart from the app menus
<seb128> jono, did you update unity?
<jono> seb128, I did a dist-upgrade today
<seb128> jono, dpkg -l | grep unity
<jono> and I am running the HUD PPA
<seb128> jono, the hud ppa rebuilds might be behind
<seb128> the ppas tend to have extra delay in their build queues compared to the archive
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<jono> gotcha
<seb128> yeah, the ppa is waiting to build
<jono> sorry
<jono> my wireless keeps dropping
<jono> a bug in the kernel
<jono> seb128, not sure if you responded, but can I remove the PPA and delete a package and dist-upgrade to fix this?
<seb128> jono, infinity is bumping the scores of the builds cf #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> update from the ppa when it will have built
<seb128> like in half an hour
<seb128> will be easier than downgrading
<jono> seb128, ok sounds good
<jono> I will just wait
<jono> thanks, seb128
<seb128> yw
<mhall119> tedg: ping
<tedg> mhall119, Howdy
<kenvandine> seb128, thx!
<mhall119> tedg: hey,  I have a couple of bugs I'd like you to update for me
<mhall119> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+bug/721491
<tedg> mhall119, heh, I just sent those to jcastro, he's a traitor!
<mhall119> that one is almost a year old now
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> then I guess you know about https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+bug/887843 too
<mhall119> tedg: can we get those patches either accepted/rejected, or ask for an update
<mhall119> sometime today if possible
<tedg> mhall119, done
<mhall119> thanks tedg
<mhall119> _thumper_: would you be available at 21:00 utc today?
<thumper> mhall119: that is the time of the US standup
<thumper> after that I should be
<mhall119> ok, I'll be around until about 22:30, so ping me when you are free
<micahg> hi, I had unity-2d lose its panel, I tried restarting it and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/816878/, I have no panel at present
<micahg> I'm running 11.10 with proposed enabled on this machine
<micahg> are there certain hours that are better for this channel?
<micahg> ooh, even better, my panel is there, but invisible
<asdfoiu3> Hello world!
<asdfoiu3>  Hello, i have a question, i was messing around with touchegg drivers on ubuntu unity and i had to configure some x11 files.. and from that day on i havent been able to use my unity desktop, i have been looking online for solutions but nobody else seems to have this problem.. it is like i have no "explorer.exe".... Sorry for my english
<FloatingGoat> mhall119: btw
<FloatingGoat> mhall119: if unity dash isnt for doing stuff then why is there a lens for running commands?
<mhall119> FloatingGoat: where?
<FloatingGoat> alt F2 I thought
<FloatingGoat> im just asking because
<mhall119> oh, that's not technically the dash
<mhall119> it's a part of Unity, but not the dash
<FloatingGoat> oh
<mhall119> like the new HUD
<FloatingGoat> I can access my other lense from it though
<FloatingGoat> that new hud looks cool
<mhall119> oh, so you can, that's changed
<mhall119> it wasn't like that in 11.10
<FloatingGoat> mhall119: I made a video on how to install the dictionary, should I put it on youtube or do you not want me to?
<mhall119> I'd love that
<mhall119> I'll even link to it from my blog once it's up
<FloatingGoat> okay I am going to make a revised version though
<FloatingGoat> err of the video, because I didn't do the first one very well. So tonight I'll make it again.
<mhall119> ok
<FloatingGoat> But yeah i'll do that. Thanks. :D
<FloatingGoat> I'm just curious, what do you do exactly? do you work on unity?
<mhall119> thumper: can we maybe do a call this afternoon (your time)?
<mhall119> FloatingGoat: my job is to promote Unity and Unity technology among community developers
<FloatingGoat> oh wow cool
<mhall119> well, any Ubuntu technology really, not just Unity
<FloatingGoat> I love unity
<mhall119> \o/
<FloatingGoat> lol is that a celebrating guy?
<mhall119> they don't hear that enough, so it's always good to see
<mhall119> yea
<FloatingGoat> hmm well I realize it has its downfalls but I stuck with it and i've always generally liked it from the start.
<FloatingGoat> and I know it will get better
<mhall119> kam/layout save
<thumper> mhall119: sorry, been on a call talking with DBO
#ubuntu-unity 2012-01-26
<mhall119> thumper: you still around?
<thumper> hi mhall119
<thumper> I am... kinda
<mhall119> heh, me too
<mhall119> can we chat on IRC for a bit?
<thumper> sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you there?
<tsdgeos> JohnLea: question, unity-2d and unity-3d, behave different if you press the windows key and then alt+f1 (unity-2d closes the dash while unity-3d no) can you confirm that unity-3d behaviour is the wanted one? If not any idea who to ask?
<thumper> I think there is a bug for that
<thumper> I think alt+f1 should close the dash
 * thumper waits for JohnLea :)
<JohnLea> thumper; have you got the bug #?  I updated the bug for this a week or so ago
<thumper> JohnLea: not in front of me
<JohnLea> thumper; me neither, but there is one ;-)  if you hold on a sec I'll dig it out
<tsdgeos> thumper: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/919209 right?
<tsdgeos> greyback: so want me to do the MR to unify the WIDTH declaration somewhere?
<greyback> tsdgeos: sure. What do you think is good, a file in tests/misc?
<tsdgeos> definitions.rb ?
<greyback> sound good to me
 * tsdgeos goes for it
<tsdgeos> greyback: add all the definitions or only the ones we have at the moment?
<greyback> tsdgeos: hmm, what can we be certain of. launcher width, pane height. Dash dimensions should be correct.
<dyams> saviq: ping
<dyams> tsdgeos: do you how to verify that the application menu, say Menu->File is displayed or not?
<tsdgeos> dyams: haven't tried it, but i'd hope the menu to be introspectable too?
<greyback> tsdgeos: unfortunately not. panel-service draws the menus, we've no access to that via testability
<tsdgeos> well, it draws them
<tsdgeos> but the QActions are still on our side
<tsdgeos> no?
<greyback> yeah, we reveice them & tell the panel-service to open the menu
<tsdgeos> otoh maybe we can actually query the panel-service ?
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_test_common_definitions/+merge/90251 i only added LAUNCHER_WIDTH and PANEL_HEIGHT since it's the only ones we use, could not find the dash values either
<greyback> tsdgeos: that's fine
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes I'd like to be able to ask the panel-service if a menu is open, what is highlighted, etc. I'm unsure if it exports such info, but if it does, a little code in the panel to give testability access to that info would be nice
<greyback> tsdgeos: it's the biggest weakness in the testability stuff IMO
<Saviq> dyams, hey, what's up?
<Saviq> sorry guys, in a cafe again, no power at home >:[
<tsdgeos> doh :-/
<dyams> saviq: about multi monitor shell stuff
<greyback> Saviq: you need to stop relying on solar power ;)
<dyams> saviq: nerochiaro: you were discussing about the QDeclarativeItem re-parenting crash issue
<Saviq> greyback, smarty pants :P
<greyback> Saviq: how did you know my high-school nickname? :)
<Saviq> greyback, guess what I was called :P
<greyback> Saviq: I doubt I'd be able to pronounce it
<nerochiaro> dyams: it looks like we managed to find a way to work around the crash. we're checking with Kaleo the performance
<dyams> nerochiaro: ok
<dyams> nerochiaro: is it by bypassing the QDeclarativeView and using the QGraphicsView directly?
<nerochiaro> dyams: yes
<dyams> nerochiaro: ah
<Saviq> nerochiaro, oh, so sounds like we might use a single QGraphicsScene in the end?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: it looked like that would require much more work, so the most promising direction for now is one view per screen and only one with a dash, then move the dash around between them as needed
<Saviq> nerochiaro, ok, cool
<Saviq> greyback, I have to miss the standup again today, I'm in no environment to do it now, can you take over?
<Saviq> my input would be: I'm reviewing, testing, ensuring test coverage, still not doing anything useful ;P
<greyback> Saviq: No prob
<Saviq> and being an a$$ to people around
<Saviq> greyback, thanks
<greyback> any tips?
<Saviq> greyback, one thing I talked about with Kaleo the other day
<Saviq> what we discussed with Ugo earlier
<Saviq> i.e. ensuring tests do test
<Saviq> a simple `bzr revert <code-dir>` might be enough to do that in most cases
<greyback> Saviq: *nod*
<dyams> saviq: is that for me you are saying ^^
<Saviq> dyams, no, greyback
<dyams> saviq: ok
<Saviq> greyback, so it might not be worth it to devise no evil plans
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: there?
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: all my tasks are in review stage, so i'm idling until they get reviewed and potential issues are found, want me to take "Fix spread behavior" from you in the kanban?
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: please do, i'm still tied up with multimonitor tests and a few other tasks in review i need to fix
<tsdgeos> oki
<nerochiaro> thanks
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> better than do nothing and be bored ;-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you know we still have some other tasks to take there in the backlog? ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, you can grab them from Ugo until you run out of them
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i do, but though that the ones that were "inside" the board had more priority than the ones outside
<nerochiaro> Saviq: it's fine, better he takes stuff off my plate, since i'm won't be able to work on them after this week
<Saviq> nerochiaro, yeah I know
<nerochiaro> just making sure
<Saviq> nerochiaro, me too, just making sure tsdgeos knows we have more :)
<nerochiaro> :)
<greyback> tsdgeos: I've something else for you to do if you're bored :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: sorry, too late :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: Still like me to dig into what's breaking in unity-2d_test_dash_launcher_interactions? Or was that the test you fixed?
<greyback> tsdgeos: and why do you object to using the TIMEOUT variable. It was partly your idea :)
<greyback> s/variable/variable almost everywhere/
<jml> is there a supported way to change the layout of virtual desktops? (e.g. move from the default 2x2 to 1x6)
<seb128> jml, ccsm
<jml> seb128: I was under the impression using ccsm was strongly discouraged.
<seb128> jml, it is, I can reply "don't do that" to your question if you prefer ;-)
<seb128> jml, it's ccsm or don't do it basically
<jml> seb128: heh, ok :)
<jml> seb128: do you know if it's something that we would like to allow users to configure?
<jml> but just haven't got around to it yet because ccsm is good enough for the daring few
<seb128> jml, dunno, it's not in the options design looked at for the system settings at least
<seb128> jml, didrocks did an upload today to precise which adds things like the launcher autohiden and icon sizes to the system settings ui
<jml> seb128: that's pretty cool :)
<seb128> jml, but the number of workspace is not part of the things which went into that spec
<seb128> jml, see https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1ILTJDiDCd25Npt2AmgzF8aOnZZECxTfM0hvsbWT2BxA/edit?ndplr=1 section 2.2
<jml> seb128: that's a good spec, thanks.
<jml> JohnLea: any plans to allow users to configure the number of workspaces or their layout?
<jml> JohnLea: I'm more interested in whether you think it's acceptable in principle than if there's a schedule for including such an option.
<jml> huh
<jml> and the system fonts are *not* configurable and are not Ubuntu Mono for the monospace font?
<tsdgeos> greyback|lunch: because if i use the TIMEOUT in the verify_not, the tests are looooooooooooooong
<greyback> tsdgeos: true :) Ok I'm happy with 2 seconds then
<tsdgeos> :-)
<greyback> tsdgeos: You'll need to update ~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_test_dash_launcher_interactions to reflect the definitions.rb stuff
<tsdgeos> greyback: yes
<tsdgeos> dyams: ping
<tsdgeos> greyback: updated
<greyback> tsdgeos: thanks
<tsdgeos> greyback: do you know who created the task that syas "Open Dash and Invoke Spread. Toggle spread with Super+S. After 3-4 attempts Dash will stay open and stop responding to Super Or Escape etc."
<tsdgeos> ?
<greyback> tsdgeos: nope
<tsdgeos> i thnk it was dyams, wonder if it's late in the day for him already
<greyback> tsdgeos: he's 4 or 5 hours ahead of us
<tsdgeos> yeah it is
<greyback> and it's a national holiday for him too
<tsdgeos> doh :-/
<greyback> tsdgeos: looking for something to do?
<greyback> :)
<tsdgeos> i'm not sure i understand what is the sequence he makes to find the problems
<tsdgeos> greyback: i do now since i don't know what to make of that task
<greyback> tsdgeos: nor am I. Did he link a bug?
<tsdgeos> no, because it's -shell only
<greyback> Invoking spread makes dash hide, I don't see how dash will re-appear
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> well, let's ignore it until tomorrow
<tsdgeos> greyback: what did you want me to do? (i have a few test more in mind though)
<tsdgeos> greyback: damnit, i repushed a merge to https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_test_super_s_does_not_type_s/+merge/90068 you'll have to reapprove it :-/
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok
<elvisd> Hi all.
<elvisd> The global app menu bar was messed up in a new update to precise
<elvisd> where can i report it?
<greyback> elvisd: you using unity2d by any chance?
<elvisd> no unity,
<elvisd> the menu bar appears and works until i switch application
<elvisd> example: 1. open nautilus --> menu works; create a file, change folder, ... --> menu works. 2. Focus Xchat window 3. Re-turn to nautilus --> Menu doesn't work
<greyback> elvisd: hmm, sounds like dbus-menu problem
<elvisd> ok. wher can i report it. only here to you, mailing or launchpad?
<greyback> elvisd: report it on launchpad please
<greyback> elvisd: http://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/
<elvisd> Thank you for the link ;)
<greyback> I'm not 100% certain where the error lies, so report it there, and the bug triager will figure it out
<kenvandine> elvisd, that should be fixed now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_fix_dash_launcher_interactions/+merge/90156 i think we can merge it and after try to find out while the whole test fails, since i don't see anything wrong there
<kenvandine> that was a bug introduced in the libindicator upload yesterday
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok then
<elvisd> Ah ok.When should be available the fix?
<kenvandine> should already be available
<elvisd> kenvandine,  I stop filing the bug then.
<kenvandine> maybe it hasn't hit your mirror... what versions of libindicator3-7 and indicator-appmenu do you have?
<elvisd> kenvandine, how to check please?
<hamax> greyback: unity 2d legacytray filters out skype. I think it should be white listed
<kenvandine> apt-cache policy indicator-appmenu
<elvisd> kenvandine, Installed: 0.3.2+hud5-0ubuntu1~ppa2
<elvisd> kenvandine, apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't propose any update
<elvisd> ah, i have hud installed...
<kenvandine> elvisd, oh!
<kenvandine> that is why
<greyback> hamax: please log a bug about it. I whitelisted it myself manually
<kenvandine> i'll upload the fix to the hud ppa too  :)
<elvisd> kenvandine, ah ok :)
<elvisd> so i can continue testing hud
<davmor2> tedg: FF history isn't opening from the hud, ie hud displays history>url clicking on it doesn't open the url in FF
<tedg> davmor2, bug 921231
<davmor2> tedg: cool as long as it's known :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> mhall119, unknown host.
<davidcalle> mhall119, what's up :)
<mhall119> I know where you're hosted
<mhall119> have you had a chance to look over the lens guidelines ?
<davidcalle> No time for it, but I will tonight.
<mhall119> ok, thanks, I'd like to get that posted somewhere soon, as I've seen a couple of people asking questions that it could answer
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok
<mhall119> kamstrup: ping
<kenvandine> seb128, who do we bug about getting ppa builds re-scored?
<seb128> kenvandine, usually ask #ubuntu-devel, at this time infinity or stgraber can be good bets
<mhr3> kenvandine, hey, did you ever notice that clicking the close button on gwibber takes ages to close the window?
<mhr3> kenvandine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/817868/
<kenvandine> mhr3, no..
<mhr3> kenvandine, then i'm either very demanding, or you have very fast computer :)
<mhr3> anyway, ^^ makes it instant(tm)
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> i am not sure what it can be doing though
<mhr3> kenvandine, it's vala, it's unreffing all the other objects
<kenvandine> mhr3, did you see my response about the lens filters?
<mhr3> and destroying them just takes a while
<kenvandine> thanks for the patch :)
<mhr3> kenvandine, oh yea, it'll be some hickup in unity, i need to digg into it
<kenvandine> the good news is if i get it from the lens the changed signal is emitted :)
<swfiua> hi all.. tried the HUD ppa this am -- love the ideas behind HUD... but ...
<mhall119> kenvandine: when will gwibber get a multi-feed view again?
<mhall119> I've had to switch to the tweetdeck chromium app
<kenvandine> mhall119, i dunno... i really wanted to do that for precise
<mhall119> ok, so maybe *had* is a bit strong
<kenvandine> but haven't had time to hack on gwibber
<mhall119> I'd help, but you switched it to vala :(
<swfiua> i found dbusservice was taking 70% of the cpu
<mhr3> kenvandine, when i was testing it was mostly working (changes visible in unity), but if i restarted the lens without restarting unity, it no longer cared about changes in the filter model
<swfiua> is that a known issue?
<kenvandine> mhall119, i think when we get more renderers available in unity the lens might be a better fit
<kenvandine> tedg, see swfiua question
<kenvandine> i think tedg might have just uploaded a fix for that to the PPA
<swfiua> oh excellent..
<kenvandine> tedg, it's building now btw
<tedg> dbusservice ?
<tedg> No, I dont' think anyone got the package with the infinite loop.
<mhr3> kenvandine, oh and btw any ideas why i dont see the gwibber lens if i run latest unity?
<kamstrup> swfiua: i saw something similar... where it was really crunching and results took several seconds to update
<swfiua> btw any chance of an option to configure the hot-key that fires up HUD?   eg the menu key would make sense for me --- ALT is used a lot by emacs
<swfiua> tedg: sorry, think it was dbus-daemon
<swfiua> wondering if it was a first run issue..
<kenvandine> mhr3, define latest?
<mhr3> kenvandine, trunk
<kenvandine> i see it in the hud build and the precise version
<tedg> swfiua, Hmm, shouldn't be really... I mean it gets the menu cache at first, but that shouldn't peg the daemon.
<tedg> swfiua, But it would make HUD slow
<mhr3> kenvandine, yea, precise version works fine
<kenvandine> damn!
<swfiua> tedg: oh it made it slow alright ;)
<tedg> swfiua, Key is configurable in CCSM
<mhr3> i wonder if we screwed something
<kenvandine> mhr3, so i would say unity is broken :)
<swfiua> of course, might be something else i'm running that is causing grief
<swfiua> tedg: tks for the ccsm tip
<kenvandine> ccsm needs to die
<kenvandine> tedg, alt doesn't really work though because it shows the menus
<swfiua> kenvandine: not before the useful options in there are available elsewhere
<kenvandine> not sure why that works to raise the hud for anyone
<mhr3> kenvandine, oh btw did you latest dee addition for text processing? it's magic
<kenvandine> swfiua, i know... that is why it isn't dead
<kenvandine> mhr3, no...
<kenvandine> will it speed up my text searches?
<mhr3> probably slow them down...
<mhr3> but magic :)
<kenvandine> i hate having to iterate over the model and do string comparisons
<mhr3> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kamstrup/dee/icu-transliterators/view/head:/tests/test-icu.c#L45
<mhr3> kenvandine, why do you have to do that?
<kenvandine> is there a better way? :)
<kenvandine> oh... i could add a column filter
<kenvandine> that doesn't help
<mhr3> and what are you trying to do?
<kenvandine> when you search in the lens, i do substring matches on a few columns
<kenvandine> to add the results to the results model
<mhr3> kenvandine, oh, just use one of the Index classes
<kenvandine> which when i first did that, i was told the only way was to iterate over the model
<mhr3> TreeIndex probably
<kenvandine> cool
<mhr3> if you want it fast
<kenvandine> would be nice to speed it up :)
<mhr3> it should work in O(log n) so... ;)
<kenvandine> any of the other lenses using that?
<mhr3> dont think so, it was added fairly recently
<kenvandine> mhr3, the icu stuff is cool
<kenvandine> Dee is just awesome :)
<mhr3> kenvandine, congratulate kamstrup on that ;)
 * kenvandine high fives kamstrup
<kenvandine> kamstrup, now go fix ModelIter in GI
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> it's keeping me from adding more gwibber tests :)
<mhr3> kenvandine, it works fine in vala :)
<kenvandine> yeah, but i have a rule to keep the vala and python tests ==
<kenvandine> and rick wants to use it too
<mhr3> yea... i'll need to look at it at some point
<kenvandine> mhall119, what do you think about the unity lens filling for folks that want multi-column
<kenvandine> mhr3, bug 917761
<mhr3> now i to fix it then
<mhr3> i need*
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> mhr3, it has basically never worked
<kenvandine> and it makes models pretty much useless in python...
<kenvandine> sure you can iterate over them and stuff
<mhr3> give me a sec :P
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> mhr3, merged your patch, thanks!
<mhall119> kenvandine: I don't think that'd work out
<mhall119> browsing a chronological list of messages in the dash would be awkward at best
<kenvandine> i want vertical columns in unity
<kenvandine> and activating a message would show more info on it on the right side
<kenvandine> similar to the Ubuntu TV demo shows movie info
 * kenvandine has no buy in on this from design though :)
<gord> kenvandine, you should talk to john about that :)
<kenvandine> i think it would be cool
<gord> i'll get sent to the naughty step if i just make more custom renderers without their input ;)
<kenvandine> gord, has there been any discussions on columns?
<kenvandine> and the renderer would need to be done twice, for both unity and unity-2d
<gord> kenvandine, i've talked to them about it a few times, but not seen anything come out of it - seriously, just ask John lee
<kenvandine> i will
<kenvandine> he knows i want to focus more on richer unity integration
<gord> i can say it would be nice to have this and that, but what we need is lens people saying "we need this and that to get good results from this lens"
<kenvandine> mhall119, as a user that likes multi-column, do you think something like that would fit your need?
<kenvandine> personally i would like to spend less time focusing on the gwibber client and more time working on making the unity integration awesome :)
<mhall119> gord: has anyone from the TV team talked to you about making a renderer for their TV guide?
<kenvandine> mhall119, that is kind of a problem... the TV team is using unity-2d which doesn't share renderers with unity
<kenvandine> afaik at least
<mhall119> kenvandine: well right now the EPG isn't a lense at all
<mhall119> partly because they didn't have something to do the layout right
<mhall119> and also because they need more metadata passed to the guide than just an icon and URI
<kenvandine> right
<mhall119> when is another question, is there a way to pass arbitrary metadata between a scope and a lense other than URI encoding?
<davidcalle> gord, I could use a coverflow renderer.
<kenvandine> gord, renderers between 2d and 3d don't share any code right?
<mhall119> the video lense looked to have something like coverflow
<gord> mhall119, nope
<davidcalle> mhall119, there still is the second text field.
<gord> kenvandine, nope
<gord> davidcalle, would be nice, not for this cycle
 * gord looks at  feature freeze date
<mhall119> gord: can I send one of the TV guys your way to see if an EPG renderer is possible?
<gord> mhall119, i'm in contact with them enough :) its possible, we control our stack, we can do anything really
<mhall119> ok, by possible I really meant "Not so much effort that it wouldn't be worth it"
<mhr3> kenvandine, so, how does this look http://paste.ubuntu.com/817933/ ?
<kenvandine> mhr3, no way... are you trying to show up kamstrup?
<kenvandine> :)
<mhr3> kenvandine, yea, he did too much cool stuff for today, i need to catch up
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> mhr3, awesome... thanks!
<kenvandine> mhr3, test it in javascript too :)
<kenvandine> or push a branch somewhere and i can
<mhr3> yea, i'll prepare a mp
<kenvandine> cool
<mhr3> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/dee/gi-modeliter/+merge/90306
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> thx
<kamstrup> mhr3, kenvandine: as I noted on the Dee.ModelIter in GI bug, I am afraid it'll require a huge chunk of work in pygi
<mhr3> kamstrup, ahem ^^^
<kamstrup> mhr3: ?
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/dee/gi-modeliter/+merge/90306
<mhr3> that's the huge chunk of work :P
<kamstrup> wtf now way :-)
<kamstrup> you know I have to reject the branch now don't you
<kamstrup> to preserve my pride
<mhr3> ok, i'll resubmit it tomorrow
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> kamstrup, and it works :)
<kenvandine> mhr3, kamstrup: i can use the iter in javascript too :)
<kenvandine> woot
<mhr3> i love easy bugs :P
<kenvandine> i haven't figured out how to connect to signals in javascript yet
<kenvandine> mhr3, now you are just trying to hurt kamstrup
<kenvandine> :)
<mhr3> kenvandine, oh come on, you can't say that out loud :P
<kamstrup> mhr3, kenvandine: sorry, to save face I had to mark it needs-fixing
<kamstrup> ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<mhr3> kamstrup, damn you :)
<mhall119> kamstrup: ping
<kamstrup> mhall119: hey there
<mhall119> kamstrup: hey, you linked me to a blog about changes tothe lens api a while back, but I lost the url, mind giving it again?
<kamstrup> mhall119: grillbar.org
<mhall119> kamstrup: thanks
<mhall119> and real quick question, can a lens be written in python or vala that will work in both Unity 4 and 5?
<kamstrup> mhall119: in theory yes, but it'll require a bit of fiddling
<kamstrup> mhr3: I added the benchmarks. There is no significant change
<mhall119> ok, so it's not that one API is a superset of the other
<mhr3> kamstrup, i knew that, that's why i didn't add them :)
<mhr3> kamstrup, i'm not sure what you mean by the second point though
<kamstrup> mhr3: call copy() and free() on a Dee.ModelIter and verify that copy returns a pointer == the orig, and maybe that free is a no-op... call it N times and check you don't crash ;-)
<mhr3> kamstrup, but those are hidden
<kamstrup> mhr3: g_assert (g_boxed_copy(DEE_TYPE_MODEL_ITER, iter) == iter);
<mhr3> i never knew if you're supposed to pass the raw struct there, or some gtypeinstance or something
<tedg> kenvandine, So how much do you love me?
<kamstrup> int i; for (i= 0; i < 100; i++, g_boxed_free(DEE_MODEL_ITER, iter);
<tedg> kenvandine, I want to apply this, but it'll make everything using dbusmenu-gtk FTBFS.... how should we version that?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ballogy/dbusmenu/diff-dir-for-gtk3/+merge/82839
<kamstrup> mhr3: just the pointer, that's why you need to pass in a gtype as first arg
<mhr3> makes sense
<kamstrup> mhr3: got you! you just said "makes sense" to my for-loop that uses an embedded ,-operator to do the assertion! ;-)
<kamstrup> wow I am a geek
<kamstrup> or maybe mhr3 has really read enough vala-generated C code to start liking te ,-operator... like /me
<mhr3> kamstrup, oh you're sooo evil, i'm gonna tell njpatel
<kamstrup> noooooo
<kamstrup> he'll spank me good
<mhr3> kamstrup, like your checkDirty... eeek
<kamstrup> mhr3: exactly! did you see the attention it gathered on g+? :-)
<mhr3> kamstrup, but i liked it, cause vala generated code like that in the early versions
<mhr3> kamstrup, so congrats you work like a codegen now ;)
<kamstrup> mhr3: what? it doesn't anymore?
<kenvandine> tedg, UGH!
<kamstrup> it was my favorite thing!
<mhr3> kamstrup, right?! but no, they dropped it
<kamstrup> now I hate vala
<mhr3> kamstrup, just file a bug, "i want commas in the generated code"
<kamstrup> totally gonna do
<mhr3> otherwise i'll rewrite everything in mono
<tedg> kenvandine, See this is good to do *after* the libindicator change because things don't need to build right away.  See how generous I am?
<kenvandine> tedg, that'll make all the indicators FTBFS then
<tedg> kenvandine, It'll break: $ apt-cache rdepends libdbusmenu-gtk3-4
<tedg> kenvandine, Which is basically the indicators and appmenu-gtk
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> who is going to fix them all ?
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> might as well fix all the deprecations too
<tedg> kenvandine, I will
<tedg> kenvandine, No, I'm still waiting for distro to back out that version of GTK
<tedg> :-)
<tedg> kenvandine, Do you think we need to change the API version, or can we just do this with a release?
 * kenvandine ignores ted
 * tedg doesn't want to change the pkgconfig files
<kenvandine> it is just the indicators...
<kenvandine> but... what about folks building it outside of ubuntu?
<tedg> Eh, yeah, but I feel like we did it wrong before and we're fixing it.
<seb128> tedg, you guys are crazy, you should better spend time to fix bugs rather than doing transitions for the sake of doing transitions ;-)
<tedg> seb128, Code quality and consistency is a bug :-)
<seb128> tedg, ok, let's hope that you will keep going on bug fixing then ;-)
<thumper> morning
<kenvandine> good morning thumper
<trijntje> Hi all, I wanted to test the new HUD menu's on precise. I've added the PPA and installed the update, and pressing alt opens the HUD interface.
<trijntje> However, it looks like it does not properly connect to the currently focussed program, as it keeps showing entry's like "new message" and "date/time settings"
<gord> trijntje, those are your indicators
<gord> it gives you results for them no matter what is focused
<mhall119> trijntje: out of curiosity, is the currently focused program gnome-terminal?
<trijntje> mhall119: yes, gnome-terminal isn't working at all as far as I can tell
<mhall119> trijntje: they've black-listed it so they can test it
<mhall119> only gnome-terminal
<mhall119> that bit me too
<mhall119> I should put that on the wiki, one minute
<trijntje> ah I see
<trijntje> gord: it the HUD supposed to show suggestions from every running program?
<mhall119> trijntje: no, only what's in the top panel
<mhall119> so, focused window + indicators
<mhall119> there we go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/HUD#Testing
<trijntje> HUD is a cool feature, but its pretty slow on my netbook
<bernie> what happened to #ayatana?
<bernie> takeover?
<mhall119> bernie: we switch to a more discoverable name
<thumper> hi gord
<thumper> gord: are you around for a few questions?
<thumper> gord: or just flying through?
<gord> thumper, if your quick, i'm just about to log off for the night
<thumper> gord: are you aware of the visual bugs coming in for the hud?
<gord> thumper, yeah, was before monday but last minute design changes pushed them off, already fixed today and attached branches to the bugs and such
<thumper> gord: so dash opening closes hud?
<gord> thumper, yup
<thumper> awesome
<gord> and visa-versa
<thumper> gord: you rock!
<bernie> mhall119: ah cool
<gord> still have the annoying totem thing though
<thumper> oh?
<gord> totem, in an effort to stop the screensaver from activating, taps the alt-key every 30 seconds...
<mhall119> what a horrible idea
<gord> i'm patching it out of totem, its just annoying
<thumper> OMG
<thumper> haha
<seb128> gord, should be a trivial patch...
<thumper> hi seb128
<seb128> hey thumper
<seb128> gord, just drop the line of code sending the key event?
<gord> seb128, it is, but my testing today showed that patching it out stopped totem from disabling the screensaver. so what i think is that their real screensaver disabling code is broken, but no one noticed because of the alt tapping code
<gord> just need to dig in to it tomorrow a bit with a clear head
<seb128> ok
<seb128> the screensaver inhibit stuff are a bit annoying
<seb128> there are bits in gnome-session and g-s-d
<seb128> like totem is supposed to dbus inhibit the screensaver and the state tracking is in gnome-session
<seb128> you can try asking chrisccoulson or vuntz on #ubuntu-desktop if you have questions
<gord> yeah will do, for now though, logging off, see you people tomorrow :)
<thumper> night gord
#ubuntu-unity 2012-01-27
<grayghost> Can the window menu be attached to the window ... instead of to the top screen bar ?
<grayghost> Unity sure is buggy .... is there a way to upgrade backwards to 11.40 ???
<grayghost> 11.04
<snadge> no
<snadge> you're probably better off going forwards, and submitting bugs/feature requests
<snadge> or using gnome 3 .. or using gnome 3 in fallback mode, with compiz
<snadge> or metacity
<grayghost> thanks for the suggestions
<snadge> ive been using unity for a while now.. because thats the direction ubuntu is taking
<snadge> and i'll be honest.. at first.. i didnt like it
<snadge> so i can understand the enormous whinge people are having about it
<snadge> it really does suck that classic gnome 2 with compiz had to be deprecated
<snadge> because a lot of people were happy with that
<snadge> and react unfavourably to either of the two new interface paradigms.. that being unity and gnome shell
<snadge> that being said.. im used to using unity now, i understand its shortcuts.. and i know how to use it as efficiently as I was using gnome 2.. prior to that
<snadge> i just wish the focus problems would get fixed already
<grayghost> snadge: I have installed Gnome 3 ....... so do I have to reboot and select Gnome at login ????
<snadge> yes
<snadge> and if you want to use the "classic" gnome interface.. instead of gnome-shell
<snadge> you might need to google on how to do that, because i forget
<snadge> its not selectable from the login screen.. but gnome 3 is
<snadge> it autodetects if you have the capability to run gnome-shell.. and uses it
<snadge> but theres a way to force it into "2d" fallback mode.. or "classic" desktop
<snadge> just be warned that .. gnome 3 fallback mode.. != gnome 2
<dyams> saviq: drag n drop is better if we use manual tests?
<Saviq> dyams, we should reduce manual tests to a minimum
<Saviq> and unless you can confirm it's not feasible to test with testability, I'd like to see that tested automagically
<dyams> saviq: as we discussed in the morning, the initiating drag is one big challenge here..(finding co-ordinates)
<Saviq> dyams, should be fine with a visual
<Saviq> unless Testability only looks in Qt apps?
<dyams> saviq: ah, you mean finding the coordinates of a files through testability?
<dyams> -s
<Saviq> dyams,
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> but I'm unsure whether you can look in the whole desktop or just Qt apps
<dyams> saviq: yeah, same here
<Saviq> dyams, if you have other stuff to do, lets wait for greyback
<dyams> saviq: ok
<Saviq> greyback, hey, what's "Appoved by: "? ;)
<Saviq> nerochiaro, hey, I've a huge conflict when merging r875 from trunk into shell
<nerochiaro>  Saviq: let me look at what it is
<Saviq> nerochiaro, "Refactor testing..."
<Saviq> nerochiaro, could you maybe take care of that?
<Saviq> OTOH...
<Saviq> looking at the diff
<nerochiaro> Saviq: let me try to do that
<Saviq> should be just a matter of "replaying" your changes on top of current shell
<nerochiaro> yes
<Kaleo> Saviq: having fun heh
<greyback> Saviq: mornin'
<greyback> Saviq: what did I break now :)
<Saviq> Kaleo, ?
<Saviq> greyback, nuffin, just asking who made sure we have the beautiful typo in all commit messages into trunk ;)
<greyback> Saviq: hmm, blame didrocks :)
<didrocks> what what ? ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, "Appoved by:"
<didrocks> oh :)
<didrocks> interesting!
 * didrocks fixes one sec
<greyback> I'd guess it's when MR set to approved without a comment or actual nominated reviewer (team chosen instead)
<Saviq> greyback, no, it seems to be added to every tarmac-merged commit
<didrocks> fixed :)
<Saviq> and that's all fine, except for the missing r ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, cool, now fix our history ;P
<Kaleo> Saviq: do you have a crappy machine with 2 monitors?
<Saviq> Kaleo, meaning an Atom?
<Kaleo> Saviq: (I meant "having fun with the merge of trunk")
<Kaleo> Saviq: well, that's a good start
<Saviq> Kaleo, yeah, almost done
<didrocks> Saviq: fix your code first! :p
<Saviq> Kaleo, then yes, I can have one
<Saviq> didrocks, I haven't written any code in the last week... reviewing, being an a$$ about missing / broken tests and stuff
<Saviq> quite time-consuming, as it occurs
<Kaleo> didrocks: does it mean free beer for the team? yes. thank you!
<didrocks> Saviq: heh ;)
<didrocks> Kaleo: come on, you did worse thing to me than a typo
<Kaleo> didrocks: let me think
<didrocks> like… upload qt 6 times on a week and half? :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: that was _years_ ago :)
<didrocks> I was remembering promissed bear!
<didrocks> yeah, like 4 months ;)
 * Kaleo is hiding
<Kaleo> didrocks: did you see all these beautiful automated tests we made for you?
<Kaleo> didrocks: it's like Christmas!
<Kaleo> didrocks: and by 'we' I mean 'they'
<didrocks> Kaleo: heh, you are taking credit! shameful of you :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: I wrote part of the broken code they are writing tests for; hence the credit
<didrocks> ahah
<dyams|lunch> greyback: drag n drop files on launcher tile...
<dyams|lunch> greyback: ping
<Saviq> dyams|lunch, swallow first
<dyams|lunch> saviq: ok
<greyback> dyams|lunch: yep
<Saviq> ;)
<dyams> greyback: testing part, about initiating a file drag through testability
<dyams> greyback: i suggested manual test for this branch.. and waiting for your opinion
<greyback> dyams: I've never done it before, I don't know how hard it would be. I suppose you could mess around with mouse, but I doubt that would be reliable. Better would be to try to emulate the Drop event somehow.
<nerochiaro> Saviq: merged, running tests now
<dyams> greyback: dropping is ok, initiating the  a drag
<Saviq> nerochiaro, great
<dyams> greyback: and finding the coordinates of a file
<greyback> dyams: then I don't know.
<Saviq> greyback, my idea was to create a tmp dir with a file in it
<Saviq> open the dir, and visually grab its coordinates
<Saviq> but I've no idea whether we can do visual stuff outside of Qt?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: well, not so great. one of the tests closed most of my windows
<Saviq> nerochiaro, closed? I think Florian had that issue, too, any idea which one?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: no, but i'm gonna find out
<greyback> Saviq: not really. Sure we can get coordinates of a  Nuatilus window reasonably reliably, and try to guess coordinates of file icon inside. Not rock-solid but should work
<Saviq> greyback, nah, I was thinking the coordinates of a visual asset found on screen
<Saviq> but it only works for Qt, does it?
<greyback> Saviq: Only for Qt
<Saviq> dyams, go for a manual test, then
<dyams> saviq: ok, i'll
<Saviq> tsdgeos, your launcher dash tests conflicted
<tsdgeos> Saviq:do they?
<tsdgeos> in -shell you mean?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the merge got rejected
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, the tests
<Saviq> into -trunk
<Saviq> --
<Saviq> +!
<tsdgeos> unity-2d_test_dash_launcher_interactions ?
<Saviq> yes
 * tsdgeos checks
<tsdgeos> probably added stuff at the end in some other test too
<tsdgeos> yeah added stuff at the end
<tsdgeos> and bazzar just went nuts
<nerochiaro> Saviq: the issue seems to come from launcher/autohide_show_tests.rb . problems include: qttasserver dies, SUPER gets stuck, and lots of windows get closed when they shouldn't
<Saviq> nerochiaro, oh
<tsdgeos> tries to merge line by line instead of the whole block :D
<nerochiaro> Saviq: i can't see what would cause that though
<Saviq> nerochiaro, my qttasserver never died
<Saviq> (btw... qttas... sounds like cock in Polish)
<Saviq> doesn't help me thinking about it
<nerochiaro> Saviq: lol
<Saviq> a cockserver
<nerochiaro> Saviq: it could be because it's started by one of the terminals that get closed
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> that's why it never happened to me
<Saviq> I'm testing in a VM
<nerochiaro> likely
<Saviq> and Florian complained about his terminals getting closed, too
<Saviq> let me open some before starting the test
<tsdgeos> Saviq: merge pushed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, I'll reapprove
<Saviq> nerochiaro, I just went through the whole suite twice :/, my terminals are still there
<Saviq> let me try on my work desktop, though
<nerochiaro> Saviq: i don't doubt it. it's certainly something specific to a certain machine setup
<Saviq> nerochiaro, my guess would be that TmpWindow screws something up
<Saviq> and kills the wrong terminal
 * tsdgeos has the launcher showing in -shell -rtl :-)
<tsdgeos> now let's write some tests
<nerochiaro> Saviq: very likely
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesome
<nerochiaro> Saviq: and it kills the cockserver and when it dies it stops the test mid way and leaves the SUPER key stuck
<Saviq> nerochiaro, exactly
<Saviq> rotfl
<tsdgeos> well, first lets make sure the non -rtl tests still pass :D
<Saviq> nerochiaro, tsdgeos - here's an initial plan for merging shell back into trunk http://sketchpad.cc/9yHXNLSxuI
<Saviq> feel free to improve
<nerochiaro> Saviq: points 6 seems the trickiest
<Saviq> nerochiaro, yeah, but for that we have more time
 * Saviq still needs to look at unity's approach
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you see? we dubbed qttasserver "cockserver" since that's ~what the pronounciation would mean in Polish
<tsdgeos> you sick people...
<davidcalle> TV folks, does anyone know when unity-lens-video will be in the archive?
<davidcalle> Saviq ^
<Saviq> davidcalle, the one we did for ubuntu-tv?
<davidcalle> Saviq, yep
<nerochiaro> Saviq: apart of the errors, some of the tests that from the merged branches obviously fail (for various reasons, mostly because they expect dash and launcher and not the shell). should i fix them as part of the merge from trunk or do you want another commit, MR and all
<nerochiaro> ?
<Saviq> davidcalle, then never
<Saviq> nerochiaro, did you pull from shell first?
<davidcalle> Saviq, do you know why?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: yes. the tests i mention are new, i wrote them in that branch of trunk that i just merged
<nerochiaro> davidcalle: because it's not a real lens, it just pulls in some fake data
<Saviq> nerochiaro, ah ok, I've been fixing the tests as part of merging
<nerochiaro> Saviq: i'll do that then
<Saviq> davidcalle, it was never meant to be used / supported, at least not in the state it's in now
<nerochiaro> Saviq: but there's also one feature that is in trunk but it's not in shell yet and so some of the tests will fail even when adjusted for shell. (in this case, trunk has the panel buttons, shell not yet). what about that one ?
<Saviq> it needs to be designed from the ground up
<davidcalle> nerochiaro, Saviq, ok. I'm asking because I'm working on the 'real' one at least on two scopes.
<Saviq> nerochiaro, make that an "xtest" instead of "text"
<Saviq> and add a FIXME there
<Saviq> davidcalle, yes we know that
<Saviq> well, I do
<davidcalle> And they need a lens. :) So I guess I'm doing it too.
<nerochiaro> Saviq: ok, sounds good. the buttons thing is in my todo for today anyway
 * tsdgeos needs to know the desktop width from testabilty
<tsdgeos> any idea?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, look at Ugo's tests for shaping
<tsdgeos> Saviq: now that i see those tests need to be ported to the new testabilty host/target divide, they still use system and such
<Saviq> tsdgeos, true, can you add a card in the kanban?
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> greyback needs to fix his wifis
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: just seen that instead of invoking xdotool like you do we can use XDo::XWindow.display_geometry
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: it does exactly the same thing inside, but it's probably nicer
<Saviq> greyback, you sir need to fix your wifis :P
<Saviq> greyback nerochiaro tsdgeos dyams: standup?
<greyback> Saviq: I'm wired now
<Saviq> greyback, http://sketchpad.cc/9yHXNLSxuI
<nerochiaro> Saviq: give me a sec, i'll be right there when i'm done with a test i'm about to run
<nerochiaro> Saviq: ok, i think i'm done with the merge from trunk into shell. i fixed all the tests that were added and disabled one. i didn't do anything about the tests that close terminals by mistake. i'm gonna push. can you please double check it's all right afterwards ?
<Saviq> nerochiaro, sure, I wil
<Saviq> l
<nerochiaro> Saviq: ok, pushed
<Saviq> nerochiaro, so "Move updateDashMode ... into QML" is done, right?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> nerochiaro, do you want to take "Port input_shaping tests to target/host divide" later?
<Saviq> or should one of us handle that?
<Saviq> nerochiaro, the merge looks good
<nerochiaro> Saviq: i don't think i'll have time for that
<Saviq> ok
<nerochiaro> Saviq: and i don't know much about host/target divide anywa
<Saviq> nerochiaro, that's exactly the reason why you should do that ;)
<Saviq> nerochiaro, anyway
<Saviq> the changes to focuspath got lost from your merge?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: if i has more weeks to work on this, i would, but i have only the rest of today
<Saviq> nerochiaro, I know, I know, just joking
<nerochiaro> Saviq: i merged two commits, didn't I ?
<Saviq> let me look at qdiff instead of qlog
<nerochiaro> Saviq: qlog shows two, one from me one from renato
<Saviq> nerochiaro, yes, but the diff on the merge commit doesn't list the focuspath files
<Saviq> but that might be qlog's weirdness
<nerochiaro> Saviq: no, i think i fucked up
<nerochiaro> Saviq: let me fix that
<Saviq> I think you merged but didn't actually carry the diffs over
<Saviq> nerochiaro, feel free to overwrite
<nerochiaro> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> bbiab
<nerochiaro> Saviq|afk: fixed and overwritten
<Saviq|afk> nerochiaro, thanks
<tsdgeos> greyback: there?
<tsdgeos> greyback: not needed anymore :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: that's exactly what I want to hear :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: well, actually now that you're here
<greyback> d'oh
<greyback> :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: the background of the launcher is not simmetric, i.e. the last pixel in the right is transparent-ish
<tsdgeos> greyback: i guess i just reverse and create a new png, right?
<greyback> tsdgeos: exactly
<greyback> tsdgeos: you could rotate the existing PNG
<tsdgeos> but in code or do it once and load the rotated png?
<greyback> my thinking is if there's only one asset, and designers change the background, we just need to change the asset
<greyback> .. if we do it in code
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> rtl question
<greyback> shoot
<tsdgeos> if i type a, l, b, e, r, t
<tsdgeos> in a text field
<tsdgeos> should i see
<tsdgeos> albert
<tsdgeos> or
<tsdgeos> trebla
<tsdgeos> i guess albert
<tsdgeos> but i'm not really sure :D
<greyback> the first one, but only based on what I've seen so far
<greyback> i.e. I'm not 100% certain
<greyback> but using other programs in RTL mode, that's the way they work
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> typing rtl is weird
<tsdgeos> as far as i understand
<tsdgeos> if you type "normal" letters it's not rtl
<tsdgeos> then you start typing hebrew and it starts growing in the other way
<tsdgeos> which gets ultra confusing if you mix both
<greyback> interesting
<greyback> and yeah, that must take getting used to
<tsdgeos> i don't know how people cope with that
<tsdgeos> suddenly the "right" arrow stops going right and starts going left, because you entered a piece of text wrriten in rtl or not
<greyback> you could get in a loop, if you write LTR text beside RTL, pressing arrow key will just have cursor just bounce between text
<greyback> nah, that can't be right
<tsdgeos> i've seen it happen :D
<greyback> whoa
<dyams> tsdgeos: you should see albert
<dyams> tsdgeos: in non-shell rtl, you see albert if you type albert
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, even numbers are ltr
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that's ultra confusing
<Saviq> as you said
<mhall119> gord: can you take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/98692/how-to-add-support-for-the-global-menu-to-a-python-non-gtk-non-qt-app?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback|lunch: dyams: more rtl stuff, on the dash home, we want the firefox icon to be on the left or in the right side of the grid?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good question, how is it in non-shell?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is there anything related in the MR from Haggai?
<Saviq> -g?
<tsdgeos> on the left it seems, but the dash pops not closer to the launcher, so i would not take that as an authoritative answer :D
<nerochiaro> Saviq: when you have a moment, can you please branch a repo and do a quick test for me ? i suspect there's something weird happening but i'm not sure if it's my env or the code itself
<Saviq> nerochiaro, that's most of what I'm doing these days - branching and testing :)
<Saviq> so yeah, throw it at me
<nerochiaro> Saviq: lp:~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/panel-freeze << run panel, run shell, bring out the dash with super, then click on the maximize button in the panel twice. the panel should freeze and stop responding to any input
<tsdgeos> Saviq: on the MR is on the right, so i'll take that as correct
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cool
<dyams> tsdgeos: Haggai branch is more helpful to verify the shell
<greyback> tsdgeos: I wouldn't worry much about it, those home screen icons are disappearing soon
<dyams> tsdgeos: he has fixed the dash too
<tsdgeos> greyback: are they?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep, instead we'll have a "home lens"
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> ok, i won't care about the brokenness in there
<greyback> or possible nothing but a search box. Design isn't concrete
<mhall119> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> mhall119: hey! :)
<mhall119> hey
<dyams> tsdgeos: did you get shell launcher RTL working>
<mhall119> will you have a bit of time today to talk with me about quickly and singlet?
<tsdgeos> dyams: yes
<dyams> tsdgeos: branch already in launchpad?
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, in 15 minutes?
<dyams> tsdgeos: so how to test RTL now?
<tsdgeos> dyams: not yet, i can put it there if you want but there's things that are missing (i.e. keyboard navigation)
<dyams> tsdgeos: so how do you test RTL now?
<tsdgeos> dyams: you start shell with -reverse
<mhall119> didrocks: works for me
<dyams> tsdgeos: ah..ok..
<dyams> tsdgeos: keyboard nav is ok. does edge hit detection works already?
<tsdgeos> dyams: yes
<dyams> tsdgeos: in RTL, i mean
<dyams> tsdgeos: ok
<dyams> tsdgeos: ok..lemme kno when you have a branch
<tsdgeos> sure
<davmor2> MacSlow: Hey dude with notifyosd is there a plan for it to list the application that triggered the notification?   currently in orca it just says notification notifyosd for everything
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you check out these tests on your side http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/818851/ ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is this the ones with the xtest?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, that's just the merge from trunk
<tsdgeos> ahh
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> actaully they are very very similar to the ones with the xtest :D
<tsdgeos> i did not know the ones with the xtest were there and coded new ones
<tsdgeos> Saviq: on -shell, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> this is merge + port from trunk to shell
<mhall119> didrocks: ready when you are
<didrocks> mhall119: sorry, trying to wrap up a discussion and then discuss with you :)
<mhall119> didrocks: sure, just ping me when you're ready
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's a bug in the original test
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the last test should have a
<tsdgeos> XDo::Mouse.move(0, 200, 0, true)
<tsdgeos> at the beginning
<Saviq> actually it's the first two ones that break here
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> actually
<tsdgeos>     XDo::Mouse.move(200, 200, 0, true)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, would you then fix it for trunk and I'll merge again
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> Saviq: with http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/193988/ they all pass in my shell
<Saviq> tsdgeos, have you seen "MobyBase::BehaviourError: Run failed. Failed to launch application. Exception: The application with Id 21845 is no longer available." before?
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> yes
<greyback> Saviq: means it fails to launch the app
<tsdgeos> happens sometimes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: check you don't have a unity-2d-places around
<Saviq> good idea
<greyback> Saviq: or app shuts down itself
<Saviq> so qttasserver should show whassup
<Saviq> I mean cockserver
<tsdgeos> yep
<nerochiaro> Saviq: official name now ? ;)
<greyback> Usually if I've old Dash running, the Shell will quit
<greyback> Saviq: this is a family IRC channel, we'll have none of that here
<Saviq> rotfl
<nerochiaro> greyback: no male avians in this channel !
<greyback> I pronounce it "cute ass server" actually ;)
<Saviq> greyback, you owe me a napkin for cleaning my screen, and don't get any ideas
<nerochiaro> rofl
 * greyback has many ideas, most of which fail to pass his filth filter
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ssoo, can you go and merge trunk into shell then?
<Saviq> there's only your dash-launcher-interaction tests commit there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, yes, tests from that paste pass fine
<didrocks> mhall119: ready! :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what you mean with if i can merge trunk into shell?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this is the fix for trunk https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_test_mouse_fixlet/+merge/90441
<mhall119> didrocks: hangout, irc, what?
<didrocks> mhall119: irc sounds fine
<didrocks> mhall119: so, singlet and quickly, I think we need to go through singlet together so that I can see how I can integrate that
<didrocks> should I take trunk?
<mhall119> didrocks: yeah
<mhall119> right now all Singlet does code-wise is hide the GObjects for Unity.Lens and Unity.Scope behind a python metaclass
<Saviq> tsdgeos, `bzr switch shell; bzr merge trunk; bzr resolve; bzr push`
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's what I mean by merging trunk into shell
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but let me review the above first
<mhall119> and it handles all the signal connections automatically
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<mhall119> but it also has an inner Meta class, like Django models, which lets you give descriptive data about your lens
<mhall119> then it has a utility script that will convert that meta data into a .lens and .service files for the lens
<didrocks> interesting :)
<mhall119> so quickly would let us have templates for those .lens and .service files, and replace strings with project names, correct?
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, I'm pondering if we need to use this MetaClass with quickly
<mhall119> didrocks: some of it would still be useful, because it lets you specify how the lens should behave too
<mhall119> but the parts that are only used for generating those files we wouldn't need
<didrocks> mhall119: ah, do you have any examples?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> test/singlescope is the simplest lens you can create, right?
<mhall119> didrocks: search_on_blank specifies whether the search function should be called when there isn't a search string
<mhall119> yeah, singlescope is pretty basic
<mhall119> there's also _order variables for category and filter
<mhall119> and I think search_hint is used in code as well as for the .lens
<mhall119> likely more will be added as things develop
<mhall119> so we'll want the Meta class in some form to remain in singlet
<didrocks> search_hint is used in the code?
<didrocks> (not sure about what you mean by the _order variable)
<didrocks> it's to override the default order you have setting in IconViewCategory, for instance?
<mhall119> didrocks: it's to specify an order for the categories to be displayed in
<mhall119> since the meta-class doesn't necessarily give them to singlet in the order they are defined in the code
<mhall119> it passed them as an unordered dict
<didrocks> hum? sorry, we probably don't speak about the same thing or I'm not seeing that right:
<didrocks> cat1 = IconViewCategory("Cat One", "stock_yet")
<didrocks> it's part of class TestLens(SingleScopeLens):
<didrocks> (not from the Meta class)
<mhall119> yes
<didrocks> or is there something obvious I'm missing? :)
<mhall119> sorry, conflicting terms
<mhall119> Meta is just a normal inner class that holds data about the Lens we're making
<mhall119> in this case, TestLens.Meta describes TestLens
<didrocks> ok for that :)
<mhall119> TestLens inherits from SingleScopeLens
<mhall119> SingleScopeLens has a __metaclass__, which is LensBuilder
<didrocks> ah, makes more sense :)
<mhall119> LensBuilder is given a list of attributes in the class, this includes Meta, cat1, cat2, and search(), from this list of attribute it builds a python class at runtime
<mhall119> the reason for category_order is because sometimes LensBuilder gets cat2 first, then cat1
<didrocks> what's the second parameter for every category?
<didrocks> icon
<didrocks> ok :)
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> icon
<didrocks> this starts to make sense to me :)
<didrocks> oh, I think you don't need to freeze_notify() or thaw_notify() with latest dee
<didrocks> (well, the one coming in 5.2
<didrocks> also there are some changes for "empty" search
<mhall119> didrocks: yeah, I need to update it all to Unity5 API
<didrocks> ok :)
<mhall119> will 5.2 make it into Precise?
<didrocks> yeah, next Thursday
<mhall119> cool
<didrocks> (freeze on Monday)
<didrocks> did you have a look at a quickly boiler plate template ?
<davmor2> gord: Hud + orca it doesn't read out the options as you go down them
<gord> davmor2, i know
<davmor2> gord: want a bug?
<gord> AlanBell, pointed it out about five seconds after we went public
<gord> nah
<davmor2> gord: no probs
<mhall119> didrocks: yeah, but I wasn't sure about how much of the .lens and .service files I could make with it
<didrocks> mhall119: my suggestion would be that we try to remove the .lens and .service generation and put that on the boiler plate
<didrocks> (which is named when you quickly "create")
<didrocks> then, what we do generally is having a starting binary in bin/
<mhall119> ok, so we'll need to fill in things like description, search hint, icon, etc
<didrocks> and a module with project_name
<mhall119> can we do that with quickly create?
<didrocks> containing the other files
<didrocks> mhall119: each commands are tied to a template
<didrocks> so we just need to write a differente create.py :)
<Saviq> note to self: "find -name *moved -o exec rm -R {} +" == "rm -R ."; crap.
<didrocks> (also, not everything is mandatory)
<mterry> njpatel, heyo.  I'm working on the unity-greeter and animating the scrolling user list.  I'm having a hard time making it smooth (fast is easy, and I have easing, but smooth as in not laggy or whatever).  Are there low-hanging gtk optimizations or common animating pitfalls I might be falling to?
<didrocks> mhall119: so we can imagine creating a quickly "describe" command
<didrocks> or our template
<mhall119> ah, ok
<didrocks> for*
<mhall119> didrocks: would it make sense to have the custom quickly commands just generate the files like the singlet commands currently do?
<didrocks> mhall119: the obvious question is about the src/singlet directory, do you want that being shared and commiting to some API then?
<mhall119> or have the quickly command just call the singlet command for that matter
<mhall119> singlet will have to become an independent package
<mhall119> which users and developers would install
<didrocks> mhall119: TBH, I think we shouldn't really on src/singlet/utils.py
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: guys, what's AppNameApplet used for?
<njpatel> mterry, I guess you're scrolling gtk widgets/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's the whole thing left of indicators
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, so we remove the "generation" part from it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, title bar / menubar
<didrocks> and just turn it into a python module
<mterry> njpatel, yeah, well, scrolling with custom draw code yeah
<mhall119> didrocks: we can do away with utils.py by putting that stuff into the quickly template code
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah :D
<didrocks> mhall119: exactly
<Saviq> or in your case right now it might be: "right of indicators"
<mhall119> that works for me, then singlet is just a runtime library
<tsdgeos> oh right, it's on the panel
<njpatel> mterry, the main thing is to make sure you're not causing too many expose events, which will  be slow. another thing is to just snapshot a widget and paint it's snapshot on expose, instead of making it go through it's entire paint cycle (in which it could be doing other things), again and again
<didrocks> mhall119: excellent! and so, we need to create a boiler plate :)
<didrocks> mhall119: I think we can keep it into one file, meaning, not having a real module
<mhall119> didrocks: yes
 * Saviq loves BackupPC
<didrocks> mhall119: so, I would suggest bin/<project_name>
<mhall119> keep what into one file, the lens code template?
<didrocks> yeah
<njpatel> mterry, I hope that makes sense, it's difficult to get right, through :/
<didrocks> and this import from singlet
<mhall119> ok
<didrocks> then in data/ the .lens and .service
<njpatel> mterry, the other thing is to make sure you're not accidently setting off expose/draw events outside of the widget (like accidently causing the entire window to redraw)
<mterry> njpatel, snapshotting will be tough, as we apply a fade-out alpha as things scroll away.  Any common reasons for exposing too much?
<didrocks> mterry: so, you told that some metadata are needed to be duplicated?
<didrocks> oupss mhall119 ^^
<njpatel> mterry, timers that are too fast (so you're drawing multiple times between a vsync for no reason), widgets automatically calling expose on their parents or ancestors (gtk-window), which cause the entire app to repaint
<mterry> njpatel, my timers are 16ms.  too fast?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think there's a bad merge, Dash.qml uses DashDeclarativeView.FullScreenMode, and there's no DashDeclarativeView anymore
<didrocks> mhall119: basically, even the dbus name seems to be based on the project name (which is good :))
<Saviq> nerochiaro, ^^
<njpatel> mterry, one sec, let me dig up some old code to see what i did :)
<didrocks> mhall119: maybe for the search_hint (if you need it in the code too, it can load from the .lens file? (we have to take into account the "trunk" and "installed" case)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lineno?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: 68
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, not bad merge per se, just that needs to be fixed because of -shell is different
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in Dash.qml?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks good to me
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes
<njpatel> mterry, used the same in unity, but now checking an actual gtk app
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure you're on current shell?
<Saviq> not on trunk?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there is no more DashDeclarativeView in shell
<Saviq> rno?
<tsdgeos> no
<Saviq> revno?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, and there is no DashDeclarativeView in what I'm looking at
<njpatel> mterry, same in gwibber
<Saviq> only ShellDeclarativeView
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhall119> didrocks: search_hints is set to self._lens.props.search_hint
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds like you have your branches mixed up
<tsdgeos> maybe i'm old and need to remerge
<njpatel> mterry, i'd override some draw calls to just paint a flat colour and see if it makes a difference
<mhall119> not sure if that's necessary or not, but it was in the example code I based my lenses off of
<njpatel> (and then work on from there)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you might need to overwrite shell
<mterry> njpatel, ok, will try
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'cause Ugo had an issue earlier
<Saviq> but you'd have to be very unlucky to have gotten that
<tsdgeos> all is fine
<tsdgeos> i was missing a merge
<Saviq> ok
<Saviq> brb
<njpatel> mterry, also, make sure no calculations/external calls are happening in any of the draw() overrides as much as possible, as that'll slow things down
<didrocks> mhall119: I think maybe it's when you want to override the search_hint in the .lens file, mhr3 ? ^
<mhall119> didrocks: maybe
<mhall119> I just cargo-culted stuff from davidcalle
<mterry> njpatel, I do do some calculations for easing...  Is there a trick to calculate those up front or something?
<mhr3> didrocks, mhall119 what's the issue?
<didrocks> mhall119: let's see if it's useful, if it's not, I think we can avoid putting a value by default to not override the .lens file (but still let it so that people who wants to override can)
<mhall119> mhr3: is setting self._lens.props.search_hint in lens code necessary if we have a search_hin in the .lens file?
<njpatel> mterry, they should be okay, normally you'd calculate the overall factor or progress when the timeout callback is called, before queue_draw() is called, though, as I said, it's just mathes, I don't think it'll be that bad
<mhr3> mhall119, i think so, the string from the lens file is used only before the lens loads... although it might ignore an empty string coming from a lens... not sure
<didrocks> mhall119: if you can test with an empty text, that would be interesting
<nerochiaro> Saviq: tsdgeos: i think i fixed that
<mhall119> mhr3: the string in the .lens is only used before it loads?
<didrocks> in that case, no need to read from the .lens file
<davidcalle> mhr3, is set_reply_hint supposed to work now?
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: yes, sorry, my bad, it's all ok
<mhall119> didrocks: I'll need to update singlet to unity5 before I can test
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: ok, great
<mhr3> davidcalle, sending over dbus? yes; displaying it? no
<davidcalle> mhall119, let me check.
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok :)
<mhall119> didrocks: so the next concern is making sure that the packaging we generate is appropriate for submitting lenses to the ARB
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, I think this is 1. ;) 2. is to put the lens boiler plate, using a packaged singlet module in one file (not very different to your test/ file)
<mhall119> stuff like putting things in /opt/
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, that's one of the issue
<didrocks> mhall119: the .lens detected by unity are only in /usr
<didrocks> mhall119: and some for the .service file
<mhall119> right
<mhr3> mhall119, that's how i understood it
<didrocks> same*
<didrocks> mhall119: the unity one can be easy, the dbus service…
<mhall119> should still be easy, shouldn't it?
<didrocks> I'm trying to warn the ARB for that since it's created
<didrocks> mhall119: politically, it's difficult :
<didrocks> :)
<mhall119> but not difficult to put stuff in /usr/share/unity?
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> no :)
<didrocks> but I guess the ARB didn't want that?
<mhall119> davidcalle: for your lenses/scopes, where did you put the .lens and .service files?
<davidcalle> mhall119, didrocks : about the search_hint : if the .lens file is empty string, it picks up from the daemon. If the daemon is empty string, nothing is ever displayed.
<mhall119> ok, so didrocks I think we can just have that in the code template and not in the .lens
<didrocks> mhall119: or singlet can read it from the .lens file?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: please ignore the branch i asked you to test earlier. I instead pushed a workaround for that issue I mentioned and put everything for review at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell-panel-dash-buttons/+merge/90450  (this supercedes the old panel buttons for dash MR you already reviewed)
<didrocks> davidcalle: thanks for the info ;)
<nerochiaro> Saviq: there's a fixme in the code where the workaround is
<mhall119> it doesn't seem the search_hint in the .lens does much
<davidcalle> mhall119,  both in /usr/ with every file name prefixed by "extras-"
<mhall119> davidcalle: ah, was that the ARB's approved solution?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: also i'm gonna submit the new buttons assets as a separate MR, since it's not strictly related to just bringing back the buttons functionality
<didrocks> mhall119: oh, you want completely removed from the .lens file?
<didrocks> mhall119: that would make sens as it's shouldn't be displayed before the lens daemon is started
<mhall119> yeah
<didrocks> ok, let's do that for now (so not in the .lens file)
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, so I think unfortunately for you that the 2 first steps are for you :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, yes. If you are still on Oneiric, you can install unity-lens-utilities for usc and check what it looks like in /usr/share/unity/lenses . It ain't pretty :)
<didrocks> 1. bump to 5.0 api
<davidcalle> s/for/from
<didrocks> 2. have singlet as a python module and a boilerplate in bin/ using it (and no more generation of a .lens file)
<mhall119> didrocks: /w 41
<mhall119> bah
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> we don't handle the case if someone wants to change the dbus name?
<didrocks> (that's where reading from the .lens file can help)
<mhall119> didrocks: aah, that was another one that was in both code and .lens
<didrocks> or we have a defined name based on lens name from the start?
<didrocks> yeah, we can either:
<didrocks> - force it or fix it
<didrocks> s/or/and
<didrocks> - or we can put in the .lens file and read from there
<mhall119> I think we make a sane default in both, based on the project name, and if they want to change it they'll have to change it in both
<didrocks> agreed
<didrocks> do you agree with the 2 first steps? Then, I'll try to turn your bin/ file to a quickly template, creating the .lens, .service and generating the code, packaging…
<mhall119> didrocks: yeah, should I package singlet for universe or extras?
<didrocks> mhall119: I would say it can be in universe
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> didrocks: sounds good to me then
<didrocks> mhall119: ping me if you need review/sponsoring :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: ping to you too
<mhall119> didrocks: s/if/when/
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> mhall119: thanks a lot, I think we have a good plan :)
<mhall119> cool, thanks for the help
<mhall119> hopefully I'll have time to start hacking on singlet again today
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, here
<greyback> tsdgeos: here
<tsdgeos> greyback: Saviq: so i think i'm on a point in which the rtl that is missing in -shell is the same that is missing in non shell, i.e. i'm starting to merge stuff from the MR of hagggai
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please have a separate MR for that
<tsdgeos> greyback: Saviq: so i'm wondering what you guys prefer me to do, add his stuff in my code or just push the code i have now?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, push what you have now
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<tsdgeos> i was in "fix all rtl mode" :D
<Saviq> yeah :)
<greyback> woo RTL people will love you
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so that merge you wanted me to do, still want me to do it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I was waiting for tarmac to pick up the latest MR
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah, ok
<Saviq> it doesn't seem to have done that yet
<Saviq> or did it...
<tsdgeos> i got the mail
<tsdgeos> so it probably did
<Saviq> I didn't
<Saviq> ok then let me try again and I'll let you know if I fail
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you grab something from kanban afterwards
<tsdgeos> i found another bug regargind focus handling
<tsdgeos> going to tackle that now
<Saviq> yep saw that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_rtl/+merge/90455
<didrocks> mhall119: good luck with the hacking :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re input shaping, you don't seem to have done anything with the mask
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i haven't but i can click on the dash, i.e. "it works"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I mean just the corner
<Saviq> it has the rounded mask applied
<Saviq> if you haven't touched it
<Saviq> it will be... cutting off the right hand part of the dash
<tsdgeos> looks fine i think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it looks fine, yes
<Saviq> but try putting a gedit window behind the dash
<Saviq> and move your mouse close to the lower corners of the dash
<Saviq> or use tests/getshape to get a PNG of the window's shape
<Saviq> you'll see what I mean
<tsdgeos> ah, i see what you mean
<tsdgeos> ok, put it to needs fixing :D
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> huh, you got linked to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/920894 ...
<tsdgeos> so the getshape thing tests that?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 920894 in unity-2d "wrong use-struts key in gsettings schema causes gsettings-data-convert crash" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> i did?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, think that's some LP's weirdness
<Saviq> tsdgeos, getshape gets a window's shape from X and puts it into a png
<tsdgeos> Saviq: probably due to revision 936
<tsdgeos> the LP thing i mean
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, why is that there btw?
<Saviq> nerochiaro's tests generate the "expected" input shape with imagemagick
<Saviq> and then compare the two images
<tsdgeos> because it did not let me do a message log on commit
<tsdgeos> i did merge
<tsdgeos> commit
<Saviq> oh
<tsdgeos> and did "autocommit" without a message log
<Saviq> interesting
<Saviq> nvm
<tsdgeos> don't know why
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, did you do anything to get -reverse working properly or did it just happen for you?
<nerochiaro> Saviq: sometimes the shape is generated with IM, sometimes it's a fixed image, sometimes a combination of both
<tsdgeos> Saviq: just works
<Saviq> nerochiaro, yeah yeah, I was oversimplifying
<nerochiaro> Saviq: oh, ok, thought there was a problem with it (wasn't reading all the scrollback)
<Saviq> nerochiaro, nah, I was just describing how the tests work and what getshape is for
<Saviq> tsdgeos, all in all, you just need some RTL tests in input_shaping.rb, too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> should be easy to adapt them
<greyback> tsdgeos: how do you set RTL mode in the tests?
<tsdgeos> greyback: -reverse
<nerochiaro> Saviq: MR for new panel button assets submitted separately as https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell-panel-newbuttons/+merge/90458
<Saviq> nerochiaro, thanks
<greyback> tsdgeos: ahh, I didn't know about that
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, that was a pro tip from a proper Qt coder, not like us, only doing fun QML stuff ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the home screen in RTL is moved to the right, did you just ignore that due to home screen being replaced soon or?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's a comment in there ;)
<greyback> Saviq: :P
<Saviq> ooh fun stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, I was only going functional on it
<Saviq> you can go left from the lens bar into the launcher
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, from that point on, nothing works
<tsdgeos> left is right and right is left
<tsdgeos> and your world is sad
<tsdgeos> that's what haggais MR fixes
<cyphermox> how do I enable debug mode for Unity, to display the debug messages from LOG_DEBUG .... ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I know, but I mean that you _can_ go from lens bar to launcher
<Saviq> which shouldn't happen, left or right
<Saviq> kanban card added
<tsdgeos> shouldn't happen?
<tsdgeos> oh :D
 * tsdgeos actually likes it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, design doesn't
<tsdgeos> just don't tell them ;-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I would like to be able to navigate between launcher and dash, sure
<Saviq> not sure there's a huge usecase, though
<tsdgeos> not really
<Saviq> and definitely not when you can only go from the lens bar
<Saviq> and not the rest of the dash
<Saviq> it's a leftover from tv, really
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re getshape bindir, you had to have that for out-of-source builds?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nerochiaro: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_get_shape_builddir/+merge/90462 for weirdos like me? pretty please
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep
<greyback> tsdgeos: your autohide test file is broken, the comments are missing from line 176 on
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no weirdos at all, I'm going to build out of source very soon, too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, esp. moving between shell and non-shell
<Saviq> is a pain
<tsdgeos> greyback: hmmm, which file?
<greyback> tsdgeos: ./launcher/autohide_show_tests_rtl.rb
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: sorry, i'm not sure what you need there
<tsdgeos> greyback: wops
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: it's just so that i can build in a different dir
<tsdgeos> it's the same way we get the paths in run-tests.rb
<tsdgeos> i did not invent anything, just copied from greyback
<Saviq> hey all, EOW for me, have a great weekend and see you next week
<greyback> Saviq: have a good one
<greyback> tsdgeos: in MM, the launcher tooltips are showing on the wrong monitor
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: didn't test it, but makes sense to me
<tsdgeos> greyback: err? me?
<greyback> tsdgeos: is there any other tsdgeos here :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: no, but what does MM have to do with me?
<tsdgeos> greyback: or you mean rtl + MM ?
<greyback> tsdgeos:  yep
<greyback> I'm reviewing your RTL stuff now
<tsdgeos> greyback: and it works with current unity-2d ?
<greyback> tsdgeos: I believe so, lemme check
<tsdgeos> greyback: take into account i only made it work the same as unity-2d, which is almost "not working at all"
<greyback> tsdgeos: actually I'm wrong, it's broken there too. My bad
<tsdgeos> greyback: ok
<tsdgeos> greyback: added you to https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_get_shape_builddir/+merge/90462 too
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: fancy a small discussion about getshape tests?
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: i'm in a meeting now
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: morning then
<tsdgeos> happy WE to all
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: next week i mean :D
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: ok, monday morning. happy weekend
<nerochiaro> hope it doesn't rain
<nerochiaro> i've got a calcotada going ;)
<bil21al> how to install indicator time and date in unity ?
<Daekdroom> indicator-datetime package, s9iper1
<s9iper1> daekdroom:can you tell me the exact commend?
<Daekdroom> s9iper1, sudo apt-get install indicator-datetime
<s9iper1> daekdroom:thanks
<s9iper1> om26er: is the unity hud is for precise with unity 5.0  or also support 11.10
<s9iper1> ?
<om26er> no its for precise only
<s9iper1> ok thanks
<AlanBell> I am doing a bit of messing about with ccsm to make it more robust, smooth off any rough edges and sharp corners etc
<AlanBell> what I am finding is that changing a plugin activation status unloads and loads the whole stack, which often segfaults like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/819346/
<mhall119> that seems excessive
<AlanBell> it looks to me like unity is not cleanly unloading itself and leaves hanging pointers to things and causes it all to fail in a most undignified way
<AlanBell> mhall119: I am not 100% sure it is intentionally unloading and reloading the stack, but I think it is. Plugin loading order is kind of important for some of them
<mhall119> ah, is this a lazy way of avoiding calculating dependency resolution?
<mhall119> AlanBell: if those are nux bugs, please let me know when you file them so I can keep track of it
<AlanBell> I have no idea if they are nux bugs. They look like they are happening in C++ code, therefore are not CCSM's fault
<mhall119> right, but we still need bug reports to fix them
<mhall119> maybe if we fix those, ccsm won't segfault anymore
<AlanBell> might be unity failing to release some nux based assets
<AlanBell> I will try and reproduce it on a cleaner machine
<AlanBell> as far as I can make out when a plugin is turned on or off it itterates through the list of all plugins which are supposed to be active, and calls plugin.Read()
<AlanBell> which I suspect tells the plugin to read and apply it's changed config settings, and enables it if it wasn't previously enabled. At this point everything vanishes from the screen, the segfault happens and after a while it all comes back (sometimes with a bit of prompting from a tty session)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-01-28
<jzhill> Hello. I am hoping that someone can help me with information about three finger touch support in unity. I've read and subscribed to 754000 and understand that disabling this was a design decision. I am looking for the best way to get involved with this  particular decision, with the goal of finding some way around it. Ideally, this would be to add a checkbox in the touchpad settings menu allowing users to enable three finger touch
<jzhill> with the knowledge that this will disable certain other features. If I am asking this question in the wrong place, or in the wrong way, I would just appreciate any advice on what would be the right place/way. Cheers.
<mhall119> jzhill: have you joined #ubuntu-touch?
<bernie> who is working on compiz these days?
<bernie> i see very little activity in the upstream git repositories, and the latest packages in ubuntu are also quite outdated
<bernie> there also are plenty of open bugs sitting in launchpad
<roignac> Guys, any ideas why indicator-loader can't display an indicator?
<roignac> /usr/lib/libindicator/indicator-loader /usr/lib/indicators/6/libdatetime.so -> empty GTK window
<mhall119> how can I get a list of categories from a lens from a separate scope?
<davidcalle> mhall119, I'm pretty sure there is a way. mhr3 ^ ?
<mhr3> mhall119, you can't actually
<Andy80> hi guys
<Andy80> why the https://launchpad.net/~ayatana-dev doesn't exist anymore?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-01-29
<eli_> How do I keep the unity toolbar from poping out every time I go to use the back button on maximized browser?
<AlanBell> eli_: in unity3d you can configure itso the launcher says out
<JanC> you can configure Compiz to wait a little bit before screen side/corner activation, which IME helps to avoid accidental activation
<JanC> the tricky bit is finding how long to wait though; if you set it too high, it gets annoying too, of course  ;)
<mhall119> mhr3: can I request a DBus method for querying the list of categories?
<mhall119> a list of filters would be nice to, but right now I just need the category
<mhr3> mhall119, what would be the use case?
<mhr3> scopes are tied to lenses, the category list is considered given
<mhr3> similar to filters
<mhall119> mhr3: but scope code can exist outside of the lens
<mhall119> but it needs to know what categories there are when building the results
<mhr3> mhall119, what would it really do with the localized strings identifying categories?
<mhr3> as i said they should be considered constants for a particular lens
<davidcalle> mhr3, do you know what are Mikkel plans for the new home dash?  Right now, it separates categories from single lenses, without any reference to the parent lens (for example, I have categories named "Messages", "Replies", "Images", from the Gwibber lens, without any visual reference to the Gwibber lens)
<mhall119> ok, so singlet does things a little differently, I'm looking at just building in a meta-data service to singlet lenses
<mhr3> davidcalle, unfortunately design wanted to do "magic" with categories in the global search, so right now lenses register extra categories (with a title that suggest something aggregated) and scopes use this special category during global search
<mhr3> like files lens has special "Files and Folders" category
<davidcalle> Ok, i didn't noticed the new cat. So things need to be changed in lenses/scopes. I think it's pretty nice actually to pass several cats to the Home Dash, the cat name + icon just need to be adapted.
<mhall119> mhr3: is there some documentation about how to define these "magic" categories?
<mhr3> mhall119, there's nothing magic about them, it's just that you use them based on the search type
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> mhr3: are Lenses and scopes exported to the SessionBus, or something different?
<mhall119> I'm trying to expose a dbus service object from singlet, and have it reachable by a scope from a different process
<mhr3> mhall119, yea, they are
<mhall119> ok, I'm doing something wrong then.... :(
<mhall119> mhr3: know of any good tutorials for python-dbus?
<mhr3> mhall119, that's what the export() method does :)
<mhall119> .export is from the gobject thought, right?
<mhall119> from Unity.Lens and Unity.Scope
<mhall119> I'm making a python class that I want to expose via dbus
<mhr3> i saw a comment somewhere suggesting that mixing python-dbus and gdbus is a very bad idea
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> All I want is a way to reference a lens's category without having to know the index number for it
<mhall119> which is easy when they're in the same code
<mhall119> or when I can lookup the python code for the lens from the scope code
<mhr3> mhall119, wouldn't that make singlet unusable with non-singlet lenses?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> well, you still could use a singlet scope with non-singlet lens, you'd just have to know the category index numbers for the lens
<mhall119> rather than having a developer friendly name
<mhall119> and you'd have to update your scope if the lens author changes category index order
<mhr3> i'd say just provide a method to manually register the categories
<mhall119> what do you mean?
<mhr3> you're not going to get a "safe" way to deal with it
<mhr3> if the categories change, who's to say the filters didn't change
<mhr3> or whatever
<mhall119> I was going to do something similar for filters, actually
<mhall119> I just want to let scope developers say a result belongs in self.lens.teams
<mhall119> rather than a result belongs in 0
<mhr3> what is it good for? the scope won't work properly if it wasn't implemented for the filters that are in the lens *now*
<mhall119> it's strictly for developer convenience and tooling
<mhall119> mhr3: see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~singlet-developers/singlet/trunk/view/head:/test/singlescope line 21
<mhall119> i want to do something similar in a scope that's outside the lens
<mhr3> mhall119, my suggestion is "cat1 = InheritedCategory(3)"
<mhr3> imo that's as far as you can get convenience-wise
<mhr3> scopes can't register categories anyway
<mhall119> yeah, but that still requires the scope developer to know what order the categories are defined in the lens, and to update their scope if the order of categories changes
<mhall119> which is what I was hoping to avid
<mhall119> avoid
<mhr3> to reiterate my point - if the order of categories changes you're screwed no matter what, the lens changed and you need to look at the changes again
<mhall119> why would you be screwed?
<mhall119> if I changed it so cat2 came before cat1
<mhr3> what if the category is now something completely different?
<mhall119> in the code I posted above, as long as cat1 exists, the scope part continues to work as expected
<mhall119> doesn't matter if it comes first or second
<mhall119> because self.cat1 resolves itself to the index number at runtime
<mhall119> so the scope code doesn'tneed to know the index at the time it is written
<mhr3> i agree that the categories show have been looked at, i think it would make sense to create new ones from scopes, but that's not the case, and most likely won't change until unity-6.0
<mhall119> I don't want to create new ones in the scopes, I just want to expose the singlet lens's name->index map
<mhr3> you can't do it cleanly
<mhall119> because of the python-dbus/gdbus problems?
<mhall119> because I woould do it completely outside of libunity
<mhr3> the latter
<mhall119> I'm trying to do this in singlet
<mhall119> I have a singlet Lens object that knows the name->index map
<mhall119> I'm just trying to expose that over dbus, so that my singlet Scopes can query it
<mhr3> so how is it going to deal with l10n?
<mhall119> it's not, there are no user-viewable strings
<mhall119> just a variable name and index number
<mhr3> then it's again not going to work with all lenses
<mhr3> therefore falls into un-clean category
<mhall119> the convenience won't be there
<mhr3> you're adding complexity then
<mhall119> but you  can replace self.lens.cat1 with 0, and it'll work with non-singlet lenses
<mhr3> singlet dev: why is this working here, but not there?
<mhall119> yeah, I guess I'm trying too hard on this
<mhall119> I just hate the idea of a scope author defining lens constants in their code
<mhr3> yea, it kinda sucks... but it's needed atm
<mhall119> hmmm, I somehow have unity3d and unity2d running at the same time...
<thumper> :)
<varikonniemi> hello. There seems to be a problem with unity not being capable of hiding the window decoration when maximizing a windowed spring
<varikonniemi> this is how it looks when maximized: https://imgur.com/Nb5hz
<JanC> varikonniemi: what's a "windowed spring"?
<varikonniemi> spring rts engine running in windowed mode
<JanC> looks like the "title bar" in that screenshot is application drawn, or is that your default theme?
<varikonniemi> yes its my default theme
<varikonniemi> i can trick it to work by repeatedly clicking that maximize button. However immediately after it has drawn one frame properly maximized, spring crashes with sigsegv
<JanC> it could be a bug in either Spring or the graphics driver, I guess...
<varikonniemi> http://springrts.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=27563&p=512643#p512643 here is a thread i posted about the issue, and a stacktrace if that could help you hunt the problem down.
<JanC> varikonniemi: I'm a user myself mostly, but maybe someone can use that info
<JanC> varikonniemi: maybe best to file a bug also
<varikonniemi> yeah, thats why i came here, so the developers could be aware of this problem. And possibly fix it if the problem is on ubuntus side. Spring is probably the best rts engine for opensource at the moment, it would be a shame if something as trivial as this slipped through into precise.
<JanC> well, first thing to determine would be who's "fault" this is  ;)
<JanC> (without blaming anybody personally, of course, but determining where the fix should go)
<varikonniemi> well, reportedly it does work in gnome-shell correctly
<varikonniemi> i think i will install gnome shell on my computer so i can try it out for myself and possibly narrow it down
<JanC> varikonniemi: "it works with ..." is no proof of correctness, of course...
<JanC> and might even depend on hardware/drivers... :-/
<mhall119> mhr3: any idea what this means:   libunity-WARNING **: unity-scope-proxy-remote.vala:104: Unable to connect to Scope (/unity/singlet/lens/community/locoteams @ unity.singlet.lens.community.locoteams): GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such interface `com.canonical.Unity.Scope' on object at path /unity/singlet/lens/community/locoteams
<mhall119> davidcalle: ^^
<mhr3> mhall119, did you call export on the scope?
<mhr3> does the dbus path match?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhr3> the lens doesn't think so
<mhr3> also is the scope running or are you utilizing dbus activation?
<mhall119> my scope's __init__ is calling:
<mhall119> self._scope = Unity.Scope.new ("%s" % self._meta.bus_path)
<mhall119> I'm running the scope as a daemon
<mhr3> so the daemon was running when you started the lens?
<varikonniemi> yeah, in gnome-shell it works perfectly also on my computer, so i really suspect the problem lies with unity
<mhall119> mhr3: I killed the locoteams-scope process and started it again, then got that error
<mhr3> mhall119, so the scope is working properly now?
<mhall119> nothing is quite working yet
<mhr3> cause if you kill the daemon the lens will try to connect to it again
<mhr3> if it can't do that you'll see ^^
<mhr3> but it may also mean that you export the scope too late
<mhr3> it should be up right after dbus connection is acquired
<mhr3> but if you just call export soon enough, that shouldn't be an issue
<mhall119> mhr3: how about GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_dbus_connection_register_object: assertion `object_path != NULL && g_variant_is_object_path (object_path)' failed
<mhall119> from the lens daemon
<mhr3> yea, that's bad
<mhall119> when I start it
<mhr3> make sure you aren't using dashes in the object path
<mhr3> dbus doesn't like that
<mhall119> there shouldn't be
<mhr3> what do you pass as the object path?
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/821946/ is from pdb
<mhall119> I assume it's okay for a lens to be 'unity.singlet.lens.community' and a separate scope to be 'unity.singlet.lens.community.locoteams'
<mhr3> mhall119, you're passing the path to the lens constructor, right?
<mhr3> not the name
<mhall119> well crap
<mhall119> good catch
<davidcalle> mhall119, I've seen this one.
<mhall119> davidcalle: mhr3 got me (mostly) sorted, I was passing the wrong dbus info
<davidcalle> mhall119, yeah, I've just seen it, Xchat wasn't scrolled to the bottom :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: how sould we deal with a lens or scope that uses a separate python file?
<mhall119> for example, I have locodir.py that's a thin client for the LTP json API
<mhall119> I guess these will all go into wherever in /opt the lens executable goes, huh?
<mhall119> mhr3: davidcalle: what signal should I connect to in order to do a search and fill results when the user clicks on the lens, but hasn't entered anything yet?
<mhr3> mhall119, search-changed
<mhall119> mhr3: I have that, but it's not calling my search
<mhall119> can I no longer use http urls for the icon field in the response?
<mhr3> mhall119, it should work fine, you'll get it just once though, not everytime you switch to your lens
<davidcalle> mhall119, sorry, was out. Yes, everything but the .service, .lens or .scope, in /opt/folder
<mhall119> mhr3: passing https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~ubuntu-us-florida/mugshot in the icon's place of the result model doesn't put that image on the item in the dash
<mhall119> it worked in oneiric
<mhr3> that would be an issue inside unity itself
<mhr3> it works with music lens though... and it's using http uris for the icons as well
<davidcalle> I can confirm that I'm using http icons all the time, on Precise. Home Dash & lens view.
<mhall119> mhr3: hmm, it doesn't seem to show cover art for anything but what I have locally on the music lens
<mhr3> mhall119, what can i say... works here :)
<mhall119> dang, I hate "can't reproduce" bugs
<mhr3> same
<mhr3> mhall119, are you behind a proxy by any chance?
<mhall119> nope
<davidcalle> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa/+packages can you try the grooveshark scope for Precise and tell me if you see the icons?
<davidcalle> Ok... I don't see http icons anymore. It was fine 5 minutes ago :)
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> davidcalle: will I need to restart unity to get the grooveshark scope?
<davidcalle> mhall119, killall unity-music-daemon
<davidcalle> mhall119, that should do it. No need to restart Unity.
<mhall119> what should I try searching for
<mhr3> bschaefer, ping?
<davidcalle> anything you want in the Music lens.
<mhall119> no pretty covers
<davidcalle> mhall119, but results?
<mhall119> yes
<davidcalle> Ok
<mhall119> not sure where they're coming from
<mhall119> but I see results
<mhall119> some results have cover art, most do not
 * davidcalle has restarted Unity, http icons are back...
<mhall119> how do you restart unity now, setsid unity, unity --replace, killall -9 compiz?
<davidcalle> mhall119, I've noticed that when I search for the same thing a second time, cover art that wasn't here appears.
<thumper> cover art is loaded asynchronously
<davidcalle> mhall119, I alway do altf2 unity --replace
#ubuntu-unity 2013-01-21
<sabotage> :q
<rperier> Hey, could someone merge https://code.launchpad.net/~rperier/unity/unity/+merge/143961 ?
<sil2100> rperier: let me take a look
<sil2100> rperier: oh, could you also set the commit message for the merge?
<sil2100> rperier: this will be the message that will be essentially used when the branch gets approved
<rperier> I did not set a commit message already ?
<sil2100> rperier: no - there are actually two things, you have set the 'description of change'
<sil2100> rperier: this thing is for explaining in detail what your branch does
<sil2100> Besides this, you can click on "set commit message" and paste there the string that you want to be in trunk after this gets merged ;)
<rperier> ohhh directly from LP ?
<rperier> it rocks :D
<sil2100> Also, what we can do to make this merge more interesting is linking it to a bug
<rperier> mhhh I understand, ok
<sil2100> rperier: yes, since your branch can have more than one commits in it that you want to merge
<rperier> nice :)
<sil2100> rperier: I think #1086276 could be linked to your branch, right?
<sil2100> LP: #1086276
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1086276 in Unity "lp:unity FTBFS on quantal: error: ‘bamf_view_is_user_visible’ was not declared in this scope " [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086276
<sil2100> rperier: once you add a commit message and link the right bug to the branch, I'll approve it globally and LP will merge it automatically
<sil2100> rperier: when we link a branch to a bug and the branch gets merged, LP will automatically add a 'Fixes #bugnumber' to the commit message
<sil2100> rperier: which helps in having it all sorted up
<rperier> sil2100: yeah 1086276 is the right bug
<rperier> mhhh LP does a lot of interesting things for us :)
<rye> Hi, me again. I have connected my laptop (Intel HD 3000) to an external display (1920x1080) and (as I originally complained) dash blurred fading in current raring starts being uncomfortable (bug 1099787). But now I am trying to use previews in the fullscreen dash and the animation for shifting the rows, drawing the overlay, showing some content takes 3 seconds to complete (and feels reeeaaallly slow. In "restored" state - less than 1) - is it known or
<rye>  that's for another bug report. I am fairly sure that the amount of animation done does not change but it feels like it struggles redrawing full screen.
<ubot5> bug 1099787 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash blur is too slow to fade in. Please don't fade it." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099787
<rperier> I don't understand how to link a bug to this merge request :\
<sil2100> rperier: you can do it in two ways
<sil2100> rperier: you can either do it through the bug, e.g. go into the bug and click 'Link a related branch'
<sil2100> rperier: or you can open your branch (not the merge request, but the page for your branch) and click 'Link a bug report' ;)
<rperier> mhhh I see
<rperier> thanks for these details , looking
<rperier> sil2100: done
<sil2100> rperier: approved, thanks!
<rperier> sil2100: thanks !!
<didrocks> hey mmrazik, good flight back?
<MCR1> didrocks: Hi :) I've set a few Severity Compiz bug reports to invalid - they were correctly reporting possible divisions by zero, but CCSM already protected these variables from not becoming 0...
<MCR1> didrocks: But I guess Severity will continue to report them, so I am not sure if it was the ideal solution
<MCR1> *Coverity
<MCR1> not Severity :)
<didrocks> MCR1: not really sure, I think tedg and mmrazik are more up to date than I was ever be on the binding reporting the bugs :)
<didrocks> MCR1: so maybe check with them before invalidating?
<MCR1> mmrazik, was this the right decision or should we better fix those in another way ? ^^
<MCR1> didrocks, thx 4 the fast answer :)
<didrocks> MCR1: yw ;)
<MCR1> The coverity reports are very useful, btw.
<MCR1> Should improve code quality massively once all of them are fixed...
<MCR1> I guess Unity/nux could use such Coverity reports as well, guess those are planned ?
<rperier> sil2100: mhhh so it's approved by the unity team and pushed into lp:unity by a jenkins bot ?
<sil2100> rperier: it should get auto-merged pretty soon
<sil2100> rperier: actually, normally it should have been merged already, but maybe the merging queue is full? Or something is broken? We'll see in a while
<didrocks> sil2100: there is a compiz branch not merging as well
<didrocks> approved since 7am
<didrocks> hence my ping to mmrazik, but he seems not being around
<MCR1> sampo555 fixed a very important grid bug on the weekend, btw
<MCR1> grid is starting to get usable now :)
<sil2100> didrocks: oh, ok, then something indeed is broken
<sil2100> mmrazik: 2x ping
<mmrazik> srry guys
<mmrazik> looking on the compiz branch
<didrocks> sil2100: waow, a 2x ping is more powerful than a 1x ping it seems! :-)
<mmrazik> for some reason all connections to launchpad were stuck this morning
<MCR1> hehe
<mmrazik> didrocks: I've seen the first one but it didn't seem to be urgent ;)
<mmrazik> 2x does indeed sound more urgent :)
<mmrazik> MCR1: I'll come back to you with the coverity stuff later but it should be fine to close as wontfix.
<mmrazik> I'm just wondering if there is a way in coverity to avoid reporting such issues and whitelist them
<MCR1> mmrazik: that would indeed be cool
<MCR1> as otherwise they will come back probably ;)
<rperier> sil2100: It was just a question to know the way it works usually :)
<rperier> there's no hurry :)
<MCR1> but ofc those division by zero ones could be fixed in Compiz also, but as I said those values are already protected by the xml.in definitions
<didrocks> mmrazik: ahah :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: well, it needs to be merged before noon UTC
<didrocks> mmrazik: as long as it's dealt today, it's fine :)
<MCR1> mmrazik: and there might be a lot of other false positives, so it would be cool if we could mark them as such once and for all
<mmrazik> MCR1: yeah.. there is a way. I just need to talk with alesage who knows more about how this sort of stuff is done.
<mmrazik> MCR1: and I just realized there are public holidays in US today
<mmrazik> MCR1: so I guess I'll just drop him an e-mail and ping you tomorrow-ish
<MCR1> ok, cool - no hurry -> just a thought of optimization ;)
<mmrazik> didrocks: btw. is there really a stalled branch?
<mmrazik> I don't see anything
<MCR1> mmrazik: Last q: will unity also get under Coverity testing ?
<mmrazik> MCR1: ack. Its in the process. We need some help from coverity helpdesk.
<MCR1> cool
<mmrazik> sometimes its tricky to get anything out of coverity :-/
<MCR1> +1
<MCR1> the info extracted seems quite useful though ;)
<didrocks> mmrazik: well, not movement from 6h, right?
<didrocks> 5h
<didrocks> I meant
<mmrazik> didrocks: still don't see anything.
<mmrazik> didrocks: it was probably stuck due to the launchpad network issue in the morning
<mmrazik> and then it takes ~3h to build on arm...
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> let's see then
<mmrazik> didrocks: but I still don't see any branch waiting to be merged for compiz
<mmrazik> didrocks: do you refer to a specific MP?
<didrocks> one sec
<didrocks> mmrazik: just finished to merge 10 minutes ago, and just got the email
<mmrazik> ok
<mmrazik> sil2100: pong btw
<didrocks> mmrazik: so everything's fine here, was just long, probably due to this launchpad hickup
<didrocks> thanks for checking
<mmrazik> didrocks: yeah... srry for that.
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<sil2100> mmrazik: ;)
<sil2100> rperier: merged \o/
<rye> bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1055126 , ok, known
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1055126 in Unity 6.0 "dash preview animation is slow on high resolution screens (also fullscreen mode)" [High,Triaged]
<rperier> I think bug 692444 is a good candidate for the next bug, what do you think ?
<ubot5> bug 692444 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Launcher - clicking trash or device icons multiple times opens multiple instances" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692444
<rperier> (it's tagged bitesize)
<sil2100> rperier: so it seems, but hm, not sure if it will be as easy as it seems ;)
<rperier> I could try, no ? what do you think ? except if this bug is really hard to fix for a beginner... :)
<sil2100> rperier: you could look into it, I think it could be done with some workaround quite easily
<sil2100> (I hope so at least!)
<rperier> I will do my best  :)
<rperier> sil2100: If I want to focus a specific window (which is already opened) I need to use bamf or there is a module in unity for this case ?
<sil2100> rperier: I think bamf is the safest bet
<sil2100> rperier: since in the case of the trash, it's a bit more complicated
<sil2100> rperier: you can ask the launcher about the running applications as well, but when the trash is started, it's acutally identified as a normal nautilus window
<rperier> mhhh I see
<rperier> so focus the trash might focus "Documents" for example...
<rperier> it's not possible to detect the title of the window or its location or something ... ?
<sil2100> rperier: depends on what exactly you need - each running application in unity, which has an ApplicationWindow assigned has the title() property which can be used in a way
<davidcalle> mhr3, just so you now, I've fixed the deprecated API issue by pushing a new branch, based on OpenWeatherMap.
<jouzu> Hey, does anyone here know if there's some kind of petition to remove unity or something similar?
<mhr3> davidcalle, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2013-01-22
<Controlsfreek> I'm looking at Bug #1099815, which seems to be a bitesize bug. I'm completely new to unity/nux. Trying to figure out the lifecycle of LauncherOptions. Is there documentation on how the options get populated (aside from their default values in the constructor)?
<ubot5> bug 1099815 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher starts with default size then jumps to configured one on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099815
<Controlsfreek> Was expecting to see a function that loads values from a config file of some sort...
<Controlsfreek> A nudge in the right direction would be much appreciated! Thanks
<jrr> how might I make the top menu bar only display on my primary screen?
<popey> seb128: seems unity in ubuntu-desktop/daily-build is broken today?
<popey> i get no launcher or panel
<popey> (morning btw) ☺
<popey> segfault in libunityshell.so
<popey> [   96.792983] compiz[2973]: segfault at 70 ip 00007f86ac6c291a sp 00007fff37a906a0 error 4 in libunityshell.so[7f86ac4ea000+409000]
<davidcalle> popey, I can confirm
<popey> thanks davidcalle
<sil2100> huh
<duflu> popey: CLI; way of the future [tm]
 * popey gets his VT101 out
<seb128> popey, hey, I'm not running the daily ppa but seems you got people to confirm
 * davidcalle was running trunk via unity-team/staging when it happened yesterday afternoon
<popey> davidcalle: do we have a bug filed for it?
<davidcalle> popey, I wasn't sure if it was a driver or Unity issue, since the move to SNA was done at the same time. No bug yet AFAIK.
<popey> I'm on nVidia
<davidcalle> Intel for me
<sil2100> So maybe the latest commit?
<popey> sil2100: can you take a look pls?
<sil2100> popey: will do
<popey> thanks
<sil2100> davidcalle: you're using staging, right?
<davidcalle> sil2100, not anymore, but I was indeed
 * popey purges the ppa until fixed
<sil2100> popey: what version did you use that was segfaulting?
<sil2100> Was it 6.12.0daily13.01.21-0ubuntu1 for unity?
<popey> one mo
<popey> no
<popey> looks like from http://paste.ubuntu.com/1558044 that I installed 13.01.22 atr ~09:30 today
<sil2100> Oh, ok, so what versions did you use that were crashing? from daily0build?
<popey> oh, no, hang on
<popey> yes, 22 at 9:30
<popey> if I'm reading that grep of /var/log/dpkg right
<popey> so i updated at 9:30 (my time in the logs) and saw the issue at 09:37, yes looks like 13.01.22
<sil2100> Ok, so hm, there's no compiz update this day
<sil2100> Thanks, looking further
<seb128> sil2100, the segfault is in unity
<seb128> so doesn't need to be a compiz update
<sil2100> popey: is it segfaulting every time? Since the difference between 21 and 22 is just one build-related commit
<sil2100> popey: did you try 21 yesterday without any problems?
<popey> yes, 21 was fine
<sil2100> Actually, nux might also be involved
<popey> i had 21 installed and running when 22 was installing
<popey> ran all day with 21 running fine yesterday
<sil2100> If there are some new commits of course...
<sil2100> Ok, testing something
<sil2100> popey: ok, so, try updating nux as well
<popey> to what?
<sil2100> popey: it seems that there was probably some inside ABI break in the last big commit and unity deps didn't get updated
<sil2100> popey: to the one in daily
<sil2100> popey: since from your logs I didn't see nux getting updated
<popey> i specifically grepped for unity
<sil2100> So, nux was 22 as well?
<sil2100> Since I experienced a similar segfault when having upgraded unity and compiz without nux
<popey> one mo..
<sil2100> But this might be a different case
<popey> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1558124
<popey> thats the full log from 20th to now
<sil2100> Ok, so it was there, interesting
<sil2100> popey: is it possible for you to use latest unity but revert nux to the previous daily? (18)
<rperier> what is the module used to ask the Launcher what is the running app ? BamfApplicationManager ?
<rperier> hey btw
<popey> lets see
<popey> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1558193  - that works
<sil2100> popey: ok, so as I thought, nux is the problem - and the reason why I don't get the crash is probably that I'm using staging right now
<sil2100> popey: and it seems that there might have been a difference in what was built before what
<sil2100> hah, indeed!
<sil2100> libnux-4.0-common amd64 4.0.0daily13.01.18-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> So, the problem is:
<sil2100> unity in the daily PPA has been build with nux 4.0.0daily13.01.18-0ubuntu1, which is the old one, after which the 22nd nux has been built - and in nux there seems to be some ABI break that requires unity to be built with the latest nux to work
<sil2100> So, because unity was built using old nux, and the daily PPA has the new nux in it, which is not compatible with unity built with the old nux, there is a crash
<sil2100> In staging there is no such problem because nux has been built there 18 hours ago and unity 5 hours ago, so unity was built using latest nux
<sil2100> How to fix that? Nux probably needs an ABI bump first of all
<MCR1> Hi :) I can confirm staging is still working on raring and the Dash flies with the new blur 8-)
<MCR1> Quality of the blur has somewhat regressed, but functionality and speed are much more important for the Dash
<MCR1> it was quite unusable with free gallium-radeon driver at least...
<sil2100> popey: now, I don't really have a clue how to fix the daily PPA...
<sil2100> popey: since the broken packages are already there, not sure if I can push anything to that place
<seb128> sil2100, you should be able to land an unity rebuild no?
<sil2100> seb128: I don't think I have any permissions for that PPA
<seb128> sil2100, should it autoland rebuilds if there are new commits?
<seb128> where is didrocks today?
<sil2100> seb128: not entirely sure how daily works, but I think it's only rebuilding per-day
<sil2100> seb128: so, since the last build was 6 hours ago, I think it will rebuild tomorrow at soonest
<sil2100> seb128: not sure, I was hoping he'll be around ;p
<seb128> he might still be jetlagged
<MCR1> speaking of the devil ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: my man!
<didrocks> hey sil2100
<sil2100> didrocks: how are you?
<didrocks> jetlag apparently
<didrocks> awaken from 1am to 4am
<sil2100> For everyone interested: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/nux/bump_abi/+merge/144270
<MCR1> didrocks: Hi :) Do you know why Unity is recommending the package "hud", there is no such package anywhere ? Is this some kind of joke ?
<didrocks> MCR1: this package will come soon
<didrocks> why would we put joke in the packaging?
<MCR1> ah, ok
<MCR1> I do not know - I was just wondering
<sil2100> It's an easter egg
<sil2100> We're waiting for easter to release it
<sil2100> It hatches then
<sil2100> ;)
<MCR1> It sounds good: Unity recommends using the hud ;)
<rperier> the bug 692444 is still valid and need to be fixed ? I see  "confirmed->Fix committed" and "fix committed -> confirmed"  a lot of times
<ubot5> bug 692444 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Launcher - clicking trash or device icons multiple times opens multiple instances" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692444
<sil2100> rperier: let me check, but from what I remember it's still an issue
<MCR1> yes it is
<MCR1> rperier: Still valid
<luv> I am planning to alter my unity to show list of windows when i right click an icon in the launcher - that is i can switch to the window I want based on it's windows title without going through the spread
<luv> saves time and all
<rperier> ok, as the trash is "hardcoded" into launcher/TrashLauncherIcon.cpp and executes "xdg-open trash://" directly,  we could ask bamf to focus the window with the title "trash" (or ask the launcher to focus the window), what do you thing ? There is a module to do that easily in unity ? or I need to use bamf directly ?
<luv> anyone would be interested in the patch or should i not bother and just keep it to myself?
<sil2100> rperier: hm, I think the best person to ask is Trevinho ^
<rperier> Trevinho: ping
<luv> or have a look at BamfLauncherIcon.cpp how it is done there
<sil2100> luv: I would be interested in such a patch - what I would recommend is to send this to the design team for comment
<sil2100> luv: for instance, you could file in a bug that's targetting unity as Wishlist and ayatana-design, attach the branch there and wait for comment from the design
<luv> sil2100: well, i'm going to get it done anyone for myself so i dont really need design team's comments i know what i want ;-)
<rperier> lunch time, bbl
<luv> i will put the bug on my github and see you guys link when im done and then you can take it from there
<sil2100> luv: it's not about modifying your approach, but getting to know if the unity design team would find it useful
<luv> sil2100: right, i will do that when im done
<luv> a bit of sarcasm here ... do i have to be subtle about the idea and make it seem they actually came up with it to make them accept it ;-)
<luv> s/bug/patch/
<luv> anyway, im not comfortable just filing a bug (and wishlist for that matter) because in my experience it always leads nowhere (no hard feelings, that's just how it is ... and I have been told bunch of times to use ML or IRC)
<rperier> before trying to solve the above bug, I am trying to install unity-trunk from 12.10 in $HOME/staging (so I need bamf 0.4) . bamf from trunk tries to install Bamf-3.gir into /usr/share/gir-1.0 and does not respect the $PREFIX variable
<Trevinho> rperier: I've already done some nautilus work to get that working properly
<rperier> The problem is the trash launcher does not call nautilus directly but xdg-open
<rperier> so as long as xdg-open is used from the trash launcher, the solution should work for all files managers compatibles with xdg-open and should not be specific to nautilus . Except if you plan to call "nautilus trash://" directly
<rperier> imho
<rperier> however, I am still a beginner, I could be wrong
<Trevinho> rperier: well, caliing that is ok to me... Relying on windows name is not a proper solution, I'd prefer to fix nautilus since it's what we use
<rperier> ok, so that's probably better for me to find another bug in this case, no ? (if the fix is in nautilus and not in unity...)
<seb128> Trevinho, what you mean "fix nautilus"?
<didrocks> seb128: I think he meant "exposing the tabs through a dbus API" or something like that
<didrocks> like location path…
<seb128> didrocks, oh, ok
<rperier> Trevinho: If the problem is mostly on the nautilus side, does unity need to be fixed or not ?
<rperier> well, I will find another bug, because apparently the previous one is still under discussion and I am probably not the good person to work on it ;)
<rye> uhm, i can reproduce flickering in dash on my acer aspire one device
<rye> ah, sorry, ubuntu-x, not here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1100970
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1100970 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "transparent dash background flickers on intel graphics" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<rye> however, it looks like dash blur "overlay" is rendered too low and too to the left here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1100970 - added unity task too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1100970 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Dash background flickers and blur is misplaced on intel graphics" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> sil2100: if you bump abi, you need to have unity deps on the new nux version
<didrocks> otherwise, in the ppa, unity will maybe still build against the previous nux
<didrocks> mterry: nux is always breaking its ABI, we have something similar to compiz to handle that
<didrocks> mterry: basically, this file is stripped down and generate a virtual provides:
<didrocks> see Provides: libnux-abiversion-${nuxabiversion}
<didrocks> and it's using that string in debian/rules to generate the right version
<didrocks> then, when building against nux
<mterry> didrocks, ah, OK thanks
<didrocks> we have a similar thing in debian/rules to see against which nux we built against
<didrocks> and dep against that
<didrocks> not stellar, but no good other way when upstream keeps breaking the ABI
<didrocks> mterry: however, as told to sil2100, to ensure next daily-build is working, we need to ensure unity build-dep until nux is built
<didrocks> mterry: can you ensure we get that dummy merge bumping the version in?
<mterry> didrocks, sure.  sil2100 , have you started working on that?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok!
<sil2100> mterry: I'm working on it right now
<didrocks> sweet
<mterry> sil2100, alright, I'd be happy to do the review when you're done
<sil2100> didrocks: so a dummy empty merge is enough?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum? no, you need to bump the build-dep for the next day ppa build
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, yes yes ;) I wasn't thinking when I was asking that it seems
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> better to ask before anyway ;)
<didrocks> ping me if you have issues to identify what versionning you should put here
<didrocks> mterry: maybe you already know the rule btw ^
<mterry> didrocks, not off the top off my head.  I imagine SONAME gets bumped and the day will be incremented
<mterry> didrocks, so libnux-4.0-1 with a version of the next daily build?
<didrocks> mterry: no, the binary packages statys the same (as we don't version ABI changes thanks to this provides:)
<didrocks> let's see with which version numbers comes in in his MP and then we can discuss :)
<sil2100> My branch is open to discussion ;p
<mterry> didrocks, oh I misunderstood how the magic happened then.  You're saying the magic is on the consumer (unity) side?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, we need to tell unity to build after nux
<didrocks> as both are built at the same time, uploaded to the ppa
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, that was a nice try :)
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/unity_bump_nux_deps/+merge/144324
<didrocks> sil2100: but in fact not!
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> :)
<didrocks> theorically it's fine, for the daily release :)
<didrocks> BUT
<didrocks> we need first to pass the jenkins merger
<didrocks> which doesn't have this version
<didrocks> so we'll get a rejection
<sil2100> uh, right
<didrocks> so we need to use the version which corresponds to that change in the staging ppa
<sil2100> Well, I was thinking we could get this merge in tomorrow, but this would mean a one-day lag that's probably not necessary...
<sil2100> Oh, ok
<sil2100> Ah, indeed, since it's using daily + bzr revision
<didrocks> sil2100: so, the version is not that important, bu you can put: 4.0.0daily13.01.18bzr752
<didrocks> even if it's not exact by one commit :)
<didrocks> anyway, distro won't have that one
<didrocks> it will get 4.0.0daily13.01.23 as you invocated
<mterry> didrocks, I know why we need to bump unity, I meant the magic of calculating which version is which ABI is happening on the unity side?  I guess I'm confused by what you said happened automatically when the ABI was bumped
<didrocks> and 4.0.0daily13.01.18 < 4.0.0daily13.01.18bzr752 < 4.0.0daily13.01.23
<didrocks> so we are good
<sil2100> Yes, but I see compiz anyway has something like that, since they're compatible
<didrocks> mterry: oh, that's separate, yeah, let's finish then and I'll reexplain :)
<didrocks> that*
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, for compiz, it was a day when I just triggered a rebuild
<didrocks> (of unity)
<didrocks> sil2100: mterry: I'm still opened to the discussion on the fact we can avoid that btw
<didrocks> like autobumping automatically everyday the build-dep on what's part of the stack
<mterry> didrocks, but the daily build has 01.22
<mterry> didrocks, not .18
<didrocks> urgh?
<didrocks> mterry: ah, daily ppa you mean
<mterry> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, but this one was never published
<mterry> didrocks, oh...
<didrocks> it failed because of the ABI breakage
<didrocks> mterry: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Unity%20Head/
<didrocks> see this beautiful red :)
<mterry> didrocks, OK
<mterry> didrocks, and if it had gotten released, the staging would have based its bzr suffixes on .22 anyway
<didrocks> mterry: yep
<didrocks> mterry: kenvandine: btw, I was thinking that we can have a google hangout on how to monitor those dailies now that they are working
<kenvandine> didrocks, hey yeah we should
<didrocks> I was thinking like in 45 minutes from now, but on Thursday
<didrocks> does this work for you?
<mterry> sure
<kenvandine> wfm
<didrocks> excellent
<didrocks> let me try to schedule this on our calendars
<didrocks> robru and cyphermox ok'ed that time
<didrocks> mterry: kenvandine: I won't be around next week, so you will have to look closely to the releases ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, tell me once you did the change :)
<didrocks> sil2100: approved
<didrocks> mterry: FYI ^
<didrocks> mterry: so on the nux ABI thingy
<didrocks> mterry: this string is used to generate a virtual package
<mterry> cool
<didrocks> libnux-core-<date>
<didrocks> we extract the date from the file in debian/rules from nux
<mterry> yup like libnux-abiversion-20121204
<mterry> ok
<didrocks> and when generating with dh_gencontrol the control file, we inject it
<mterry> but unity doesn't use it?
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> unity uses it
<didrocks> so this string ends up in a header
<didrocks> that libnux-dev installs
<sil2100> didrocks: thank you!
<didrocks> sil2100: yw, thank to you :)
<didrocks> in unity debian/rules we do something similar
<didrocks> NUX_ABIVERSION := $(shell sed -rn 's/^\#define[[:space:]]+NUX_ABIVERSION[[:space:]]+//p' /usr/include/Nux-4.0/Nux/ABI.h )
<mterry> k..
<didrocks> and in debian/control we dep on libnux-core-<date>
<didrocks> that we inject with     dh_gencontrol -- -Vcoreabiversion=$(CORE_ABIVERSION) -Vnuxabiversion=$(NUX_ABIVERSION)
<didrocks> (coreabiversion is the misnamed compiz one)
<MCR1> \o/ seems we got a working Compiz Firepaint GLES port !
<didrocks> mterry: making more sense?
<mterry> didrocks, so all consumers of nux have to do that?
<didrocks> mterry: right, "all" being one… unity
<mterry> didrocks, (and that would normally mean we don't have to manually bump unity's dep version like we just did -- but we had to because we used the new blur API?)
<didrocks> mterry: all compiz consumers have the same thing too (it was the plugins before)
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, theorically we don't need to bump it, but the new blur API forced us to
<didrocks> mterry: I'm still open to a discussion on autobumping the build-dep automatically everyday for what is part of the stack
<didrocks> it's theorically wrong, but TBH, should we really care?
<mterry> didrocks, not sure.  It's not like we make it possible to backport to previous releases anyway (i.e. we don't need the deps to be accurate to help other people doing a backport)
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, the question is in practice, do we really backport only part of the stack?
<mterry> didrocks, but that means that if part of the stack has a problem (like nux did), it will stop other parts of the stack
<didrocks> mterry: most of the time, we need to backport everything within the stack
<didrocks> mterry: I have no strong opinion TBH, if we have this kind of issues too often, I guess this is a possible workaround
<Trevinho> seb128: any idea why my compiz vsize/hsize parameters are set back to old default values when I change them from ccsm? bschaefer has the smae
<Trevinho> same*
<seb128> Trevinho, no idea no
#ubuntu-unity 2013-01-23
<davidcalle> mhall119, Teester_, hey, sorry for earlier
<mhall119> davidcalle: no worries, will you have a few minutes tommorrow to chat?  I just had a couple questions
<davidcalle> mhall119, sure
<mhall119> great, I'll give you a ping in the morning (my time)
<mhall119> thanks
<davidcalle> mhall119, perfect :)
<Mirv> duflu is successfully burning my CPU via Thunderbird ;)
<duflu> Mirv: Yeah I logged a bug against thunderbird yesterday, but only landed on an existing bug. Mostly ignored
<duflu> That reminds me. I need to check out why one of my "small" folders is using 12GB
<Mirv> I don't know why TB filtering is so slow, but for example if I get 100 bug e-mails it takes a while of 100% CPU burn before they are in the folders
<duflu> Mirv: There are actually separate bugs for "100% CPU during filtering" vs "100% CPU when idle" :P
<Mirv> heh
<duflu> Mirv: And of course if thunderbird is spinning and constantly redrawing part of itself, that forces compiz to comply and update the screen. Constantly.
<Mirv> of course
<rye> join #archlinux
 * rye tries to register on arch bbs to give the link to u1 bugreport. But can't. Please disregard that join msg :)
<rye> erm... my gnome-terminal for some reason maximizes when i click on other windows o_O - raring/unity... has somebody seen that?
<Mirv> rye: haven't seen that, running pure raring (not daily ppa)
<Mirv> and using gnome-terminal all the time
<Mirv> interesting anyway..
<rye> Mirv: well, me too, (and kazam is broken to show how it behaves...)
<rye> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1040885 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1040885 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal auto-restores its size" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mirv> rye: oh! so coming to raring soon, good
<Mirv> would be worth backporting as well to quantal, precise apparently not affected
<rye> Mirv: i think everything is affected, I remember I was given a video a year ago (i guess on precise) where gnome terminal was auto shrinking but this will need to be checked
<Mirv> the size changing when changing font size / opening/closing tabs is another bug that doesn't have a fix I think
<Mirv> anyway, commented on the bug to help if someone wants to propose the SRU
<Mirv> I mean, do the SRU (until asking for sponsoring)
<rye> duflu: if you guys need a device to test https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1100970 on - feel free to ping me (https://launchpad.net/~rye)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1100970 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash background flickers and blur is misplaced on intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<rye> ok, patch definitely works
<mitya57> hi fginther, can I ask you to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/jenkins-launchpad-plugin/no-empty-approved-by/+merge/143025 please?
 * luv started working on the patch to show list of windows when right-clinking an BamfIconLauncher - so far so good!, would say 30% done in one night
<luv> much easier than I expected - most of the work was to backport GetWindowName and few other functions from HEAD to Unity in 12.04 LTS
<mterry> The UTAH config seems broken (daily tests aren't working)
<didrocks> mterry: yep, I opened 2 bugs for that
<mterry> didrocks, cool
<fginther> mitya57, yes, I'll take a look
<mitya57> thanks fginther!
<mterry> What's the story with the libunity-0.7 branch?  It's not the same as trunk, but why not?
<mterry> mhr3, ^
<mhr3> mterry, cause it's being developed
<mterry> mhr3, fair enough.  I'm just used to the brave new world of fresh bits hitting raring moments after landing
<mhr3> some components could break half the desktop though
<bregma> just a warning: I did an apt-get upgrade from the daily PPA and it removed unity and refuses to install it, beware
 * bschaefer was about to upgrade
<didrocks> bschaefer: what do you call the daily PPA?
<didrocks> as for some people it's staging, the other is really daily :)
<bschaefer> yeah, I have both staging and dailing
<bschaefer> daily *
<didrocks> having both is clearly an issue :)
<bschaefer> didrocks, well bregma was having the problem :)
 * bschaefer updates to join in the fun
<didrocks> yeah, let's see what he's having :)
<mterry> What is Pawel Stolowski's IRC nick?
<didrocks> mterry: pstolowski
<mterry> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> he's not online anymore apparently though
<didrocks> yw
<mterry> yar
<bregma> "daily" is ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-unity/daily-build/ubuntu
<didrocks> bregma: ah interesting, do you have the logs?
<bschaefer> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<bschaefer>   unity
<bschaefer> hmm strange
<didrocks> well, the reasons why :)
<didrocks> like apt-get install unity ;)
<didrocks> bregma: because of UTAH failing, I have no idea of the state of the ppa
 * bschaefer updates to see as well
<bschaefer> well there was a recent ABI break in nux...
<didrocks> yep, but normally, unity build-dep against latest nux now
<bschaefer> yeah, well ill have everything upgrade shortly
<bregma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1563762/
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> is the unity build-deps not high enough?
<didrocks> oh I know
<didrocks> it was high enough if we built both at the same time
<didrocks> but we had the cruft in the ppa already due to previous nux not bumping the abi
<didrocks> and so the versionning requirement was enough
<didrocks> and so unity started before nux built
<bregma> right, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1563770/
<didrocks> well, this will be fixed by itself in few hours, when next daily-build is fine
<bschaefer> strange, so do you have to rebuild those again?
<didrocks> I hope that they will fix UTAH by then
<bregma> unity needs rebuilding against the current nux, 'sall
<didrocks> yep
<bschaefer> cool, well hopefully my trunk builds as well :)
<didrocks> heh, ideally, if we didn't get those UTAH issue, you don't need any daily/staging ppa
<didrocks> just have your latest ubuntu + the project you are working on
<bschaefer> i usually try to stay up to date with staging/daily, though I should make sure I only have 1 of those ppas...
<didrocks> bschaefer: well, you will get daily content without it (and validated) soon :)
<bschaefer> I have ubuntu-unity-daily-build-raring.list and unity-team-staging-raring.list
<bschaefer> hmm
<didrocks> so no ppa is even better
<bschaefer> I wonder if I should remove one
<bschaefer> didrocks, o awesome!
<didrocks> bschaefer: both!!! :)
<bschaefer> didrocks, alright, Ill do that right now
<didrocks> :)
<bschaefer> thanks!
<mterry> didrocks, btw, debian/ added to home-scope, but needs unpackages libunity-0.7, so not sure you can do anything interesting like daily-builds yet
<didrocks> yw, thanks for mentionning the issue bschaefer, bregma. It's another argument to automatically bump the build-deps
<didrocks> mterry: I don't think we can do that yet
<fginther> bregma, bschaefer, I've noticed 2 recurring failures in the unity autolanding job that are failing multiple merges. Can either of you take a look? lp:1103487 & lp:1103632
<bschaefer> fginther, yeah, Trevinho mentioned the second one as a problem with /dev/random ...
<bschaefer> fginther, but Iam unable to reproduce that failing :(
<bregma> looks to me more like two processes attempting to open the same socket
 * bregma investigates 
<bschaefer> fginther, does the intel arch always run first?
<fginther> bschaefer, bregma thanks! this are causing about 1/2 of the jobs to fail
<fginther> bschaefer, they typically run simultaneously, but not gauranteed because they are just build jobs being sent to a queue
<bschaefer> fginther, as it could be the intel one isn't getting shut down completely and the amd arc is attempting to open the display when something already owns it...
<bschaefer> dang...
<fginther> they may not always run on the same builder either
<bschaefer> fginther, is there a way to tell from looking at the logs?
<fginther> tell that they ran at the same time?
<bschaefer> fginther, hmm yeah, but they should be running in their own environment anyway...
<bschaefer> fginther, as it always seems to be a problem with the amd64 only
<fginther> bschaefer, the build jobs are just pbuilders running on possibly the same host. I believe sockets are provided by the host, so two jobs could hit a race condition
<fginther> bschaefer, yes, all the failures are on amd64, perhaps it builds just a tick slower?
<bschaefer> fginther, i just find it strange that all of them are failing on amd64
<bschaefer> fginther, hmm possibly,
<bschaefer> as, the error "Could not open X display"  should mean that something else already has the display open
<bschaefer> fginther, is there a hard coding to open display :0 ?
 * bschaefer ins't 100% sure how all the jenkins magic works
<fginther> bschaefer, that would have to be specified in unity tests themselves
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> fginther, :), cool, well off to see what I can find out
<fginther> jenkins isn't doing anything special to provide an X environment
<fginther> bschaefer, do you know of a bug for the /dev/random issue?
<bschaefer> fginther, Trevinho mentioned the /dev/random problem but I wasn't sure how he arrived at that
<fginther> bschaefer, ok, thanks, maybe Trevinho is listening :-)
<bschaefer> hopefully :)
<fginther> bschaefer, by the way, if you want to get more details from jenkins, you can add "/api/xml" to any url. For example: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-mbs-autolanding/335/build=pbuilder,distribution=raring,flavor=amd64/api/xml
<fginther> there you can see the timestamp for the build
<bschaefer> fginther, awesome, thanks!
<bregma> the 'test-unit' test used GDK to perform drawing and get input, it evidently connects to the X server
<bregma> given it's the failing test, I think that's a rational explanation
<bschaefer> yes it is, hmm interesting
<bschaefer> hmm we should just be using the display from Nux though
<bschaefer> display pointer
<bschaefer> bregma, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1563908/
<bschaefer> theres also 4 test that open the the display server...
<bregma> a lot of tests that require X don't get run in the builders, because they break (and they don;t get run by developers, either, evidently)
<bschaefer> soo hows the xorg test suite coming along?
<bschaefer> as that should solve those problems...
<bregma> the failing test uses GTK,
<bregma> xorg-gtest will not solve that problem
<bschaefer> hmm, are you talking about: unit/TestMain.cpp:64:  gtk_init(&argc, &argv);
<bregma> that where it all begins, yes
<bregma> it's required because it's testing panel-service, which is a gtk app
<bschaefer> hmm because we have another main loop going in compiz...
 * bschaefer doesn't think that is related
<bregma> wait a minute, when did we start running all the non-headless tests in jenkins?
<bschaefer> hmm that would explain both the bugs...
<bschaefer> should we only be running the xless test?
<bschaefer> shouldn't*
<fginther> bregma, the jenkins job is only executing the tests triggered by the packaging (debian/rules)
<bregma> debian/rules runs check-headless, which does not include the failing tests
<bregma> unless I'm reading the CMakefiles.txt wrong, it's not my area of expertise yet
<bschaefer> hmm its running the gestures tests
<bschaefer> the make check-headless is
<bregma> yeah, gesture tests are OK AFACT, they don't actually use X
<bschaefer> so thats a different issue, yeah, alright...so why would a test try to open X...hmm
<bschaefer> bregma, how could you tell from the logs that 'unit-test' was causing the problem?
<bschaefer> as I don't see where its failing on jenkins logs, besides it failed...
<bregma> um, the error message
<bregma> FAIL: ./test-unit
<fginther> bschaefer, bregma I think I know what's happening
 * bschaefer only sees the gesture test failing
<fginther> there is a pbuilder hook to fall back to "make check" if "make check-headless" fails
<bschaefer> oo there it is...
<bschaefer> odd
<fginther> the intermittent  GesturalWindowSwitcherTest.NewDragAfterTapAndHoldSelectsNextWindow failures are causing "make check-headless" to fail
<fginther> So, I can fix the  X display issue
<bschaefer> fginther, oo...so the real problem is still that test
<fginther> bschaefer, I believe so.
<bregma> GesturalWindowSwitcherTest.NewDragAfterTapAndHoldSelectsNextWindow is a separate problem (I think)
<bschaefer> well a make check is happening because of that test failure
<bregma> make check shouldn;t be happening
<fginther> The pbuilder hook was a holdover from the time when building the tests were not baked into the packaging. It just never got cleanup
<fginther> bregma, right. I can fix the job to not attempt to run tests outside of what's defined in the package
<bschaefer> yeah, but we still need to fix that gesture test...which I don't see how that is the only gesture test that fails as all the other test use the same logic...
<bregma> OK, we're already investigating the NewDragAfterTapAndHoldSelectsNextWindow problem
<bregma> only fails on amd64, sounds like either an uninitialized variable, a rounding issue, or a timing ssue
<bregma> givem I can;t repro it on my amd64 machine, it's unlikely a rounding issue
<bschaefer> hmm ill did through the switcher controller for an unitit var
<bschaefer> uninited
<fginther> bregma, bschaefer thanks for your help on the X issue, sorry I didn't notice the actual root cause sooner
<bregma> it could be in the gesture stack somewhere since the problem is that a particular gesture is not having an effect
<bschaefer> so it could be in nux as well?
<bregma> coud be anywhere
<bschaefer> I can dig through that stack for an uninited issue as well...as for the timing issue...hm
<bschaefer> it should randomly happen on one of our machines ... and Trevinho can't repro it either
 * bschaefer needs to remove a few CPUs
<bschaefer> and get an amd64 to test it out
<bregma> why it would start showing up after my changes to the switcher controller is unclear
<bregma> I'm trying in my pbuilder, it's slower
<bschaefer> it wasn't only your branch though, Trevinho had a branch that failed a couple times
<bschaefer> but then it went through
<bregma> on the gesture test?
<bschaefer> yup
 * bschaefer goes to dig that up
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/shortcuts-modeller/+merge/144414
<bschaefer> he has some changes to the switcher as well though
<bschaefer> nevermind shortcut not switcher
 * bschaefer wonders when this started
<fginther> bschaefer, it has not gone on for long. the first occurrance I can find is https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-mbs-autolanding/317/ from Jan 18
<bschaefer> yup just saw that one
<bschaefer> fginther, is the branch that run is for in the full log?
<bschaefer> found it
<bschaefer> its in params
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/launchers-resize-new/+merge/135816
<fginther> yes, you can also find it in the "parameter" link on the left side of the jenkins page
<bschaefer> though that branch might just be the first one that failed after the problem got in...
<bregma> OK, so this switcher gesture failure predates my switcher changes
<bregma> I don't feel so bad
<bschaefer> :), I found 1 uninited var in launcher.cpp but i don't think it will cause the problem
<bschaefer> which is something that branch touched but hmm...
<bregma> found some uninit vars in GesturalWindowSwitcher...  that would do it
<bschaefer> o nice, I found just an enum that was uninit in the SwitcherController...
<bschaefer> but it only gets used after being assigned
<bschaefer> the umm index_icon_hit?
<bschaefer> or accumulated_horizontal_drag, which doesn't get assigned until the state is of a gesture type but hmm
<jongleur> Hi. Is there any documentation about (or the possibility to) implementing applications with undecorated, transparent or partly transparent (= freely shaped) windows in Unity? Like a circular window, a flower-shaped one and so on? I search for documentation about that, but wasn't successful up to now
<bregma> bschaefer, https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/unity/initialize_horizontal_drag/+merge/144579 won;t hurt, worth a try
<bschaefer> bregma, very, lets see if it works :)
<bschaefer> approved
<bschaefer> jongleur, from what I know, there is very little documentation doing things like that :(
<jongleur> bschaefer: I guessed so, that's why I hoped to find some hints here ;)
<bschaefer> jongleur, so what are you trying to do? Besides make transparent circular/flower shaped windows?
<jongleur> I would like to develop a framework for multitouch/tangible applications (multitouch should be clear, I think, Tangibles are these physical objects you use as a kind of direct manipulation tool in multitouch environments like the M$ surface or similar devices)
<jongleur> I think about implementing something like that as a master thesis and try to figure out what may be possible and what's not
<bschaefer> hmm so decors are only rendered on windows if it has this state: CompWindowTypeDesktopMask
<jongleur> so in general it would be possible to not set that state flag and that's it...
<bschaefer> yes, but it is going to be a desktop window, but yes you can get around the compiz plugin
<bschaefer> for the decor
<jongleur> okay... using the CompWindowTypeDesktopMask flag fr the windowstate and disabling the compiz plugin should do the trick.
<jongleur> Thanks - will put that into my notes and try it out in the next days
<bschaefer> well if you disable it you wont need to set that flag :), its enabled by default
<bschaefer> jongleur, the glDraw function for the decor: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.9/view/head:/plugins/decor/src/decor.cpp#L155
<bschaefer> so it only paints the decor on windows that are set to CompWindowTypeDesktopMask, but you'll also have to look at when that is getting set for each window
<jongleur> sure
<bschaefer> but you should be able to unset it... :)
<jongleur> but if I disable that flag, there's simply n decoration? then I only have a logical window without anything visible as long as I don't draw anything?
<bschaefer> well really, since you don't want to talk directly to compiz
<bschaefer> is you'll have to look at which X atom is equal to CompWindowTypeDesktopMask
<bschaefer> and make sure that isn't getting set for you application, or worst case you can always set this X atom: _NET_WM_WINDOW_TYPE_DOCK
<jongleur> okay, thanks for your help
<bschaefer> np!
<jongleur> I'll come back if I have new questions ;)
<bschaefer> alright
<fginther> bregma, bschaefer, https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/unity/initialize_horizontal_drag/+merge/144579 merged. I'll monitor the builds to see if that resolves the issue
<bschaefer> fginther, thanks! Looks like the test passed as well, so hopefully that was the correct fix and not one of the random times it doesn't fail :)
<bregma> saw the merge, I re-approved one of the previously failing MPs to see
#ubuntu-unity 2013-01-24
<Kupiakos42> Hello. I'm having trouble getting Wine applications to show their proper icons. When I start up a Windows application (e.g. msword), it shows up in the Unity sidebar as "Wine Windows Program Loader" and has the Wine icon instead of the Microsoft Word icon and title text. This does not occur in other Desktop Environments, such as Gnome Classic. Any Ideas?
<duflu> Kupiakos42: I thought we had a bug resembling your Wine problem but can't find it. Please log one using "ubuntu-bug unity"
<Mirv> duflu: did you see bug #1103475 ?
<ubot5> bug 1103475 in Compiz "compiz fails to start properly after update to 1:0.9.8.6+bzr3432-0ubuntu1~test1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103475
<Mirv> although, fginther already prepared a branch that fixes the issue so we'll just get that
<Mirv> possibly with that commit taken out sil2100 can proceed to doing the new quantal sru
<duflu> Yes, I saw that bug but had no immediate "upstream" explanation. More likely something distro changed ;)
<popey> duflu: fginther has identified the fix for bug 1060327 as the cause of bug 1103475
<ubot5> bug 1060327 in Compiz 0.9.8 "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in compiz::opengl::bindTexImageGLX() from TfpTexture::bindTexImage()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060327
<ubot5> bug 1103475 in Compiz "compiz fails to start properly after update to 1:0.9.8.6+bzr3432-0ubuntu1~test1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103475
<popey> he's built packages which i can test here shortly
<duflu> popey: Yeah that's weird because it's a critical fix which we're using on raring
<popey> duflu: which also crashes in a vm
<popey> (raring that is)
<duflu> popey: You need updates to get the fix for raring I think... ?
<duflu> popey: I meant the offending fix has been verified as working and fixing crashes for lots of VM users, on raring
<duflu> Something must be different for 0.9.8 in quantal
<popey> duflu: I need to verify raring
<popey> need to go afk for 2 hours then will come back to it.
<duflu> popey: Also nvidia has a very similar crash, different bug
<didrocks> hey sil2100!
<sil2100> didrocks: hey! ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: how are you? did you finish the administrative stuff for your car? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes! Finally got my car back, after 2 months of pointlessness - I managed barely in time for the office to close
<didrocks> great ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have time to investigate something weird? see ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing and ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing
<didrocks> we have 110+ failures in one case and 22 in the othe
<didrocks> other*
<didrocks> so, apparently 25% of failures
<didrocks> can you check we have a valid regression from the ppa?
<sil2100> Oh shit
<didrocks> (weird, because the indicator run is just the new indicator, without any new unity)
<didrocks> I really wonder what happens?
<sil2100> Let me fire up apview
<didrocks> thanks
<popey> duflu sil2100 have tested with the package from fginther in virtualbox which has the offending code backed out, and it works
<sil2100> hm, I need to think what could be the reason for all those failures
<didrocks> sil2100: is the video showing a correct behavior?
<duflu> popey: Not just "works", which we know it works, but clearly and immediately resolves the bug?
<popey> well, doesn't crash compiz anymore
<duflu> Ok
<duflu> That's a shame for users of quantal VMs. That was the biggest issue for VM/LLVMpipe users
<sil2100> didrocks: hah, wait one moment - since I wanted to say 'yes', but I just noticed that one of the failures is caused by an apport crash dialog ;p
<sil2100> Let me check all of them
<didrocks> ah :)
<didrocks> ahah!
<didrocks> that can be yeah ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: so, the indicators tests has only the new indicator packages installed, or are there other updates?
<didrocks> sil2100: only the new indicator packages
<didrocks> sil2100: not sure of the last run as I wasn't the one running it, but the run before for sure
<sil2100> duflu: should we revert that fix for now then, or maybe leave it and wait for it to get properly fixed sooner or later?
<sil2100> didrocks: most of the failures look like genuine failures, a mystery why they're so easily reproducible by a second run - some of them are strange, like the hud geometry one, I'm looking into it now
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks, keep me posted! this grows anxiety in me :)
<didrocks> sil2100: if only the unity ones were failing, I would understand because of https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/compiz/default-hsize-vsize/+merge/144464
<didrocks> but the indicator ones don't have unity…
<duflu> sil2100: If it's easy to prove "is broken and now fixed" then back it out of 0.9.8, sure. But I don't think you'll find it's broken at all in trunk
<sil2100> didrocks: indeed, as compiz shouldn't get updated there
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, compiz is 1:0.9.9~daily13.01.21-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> so distro, not ppa
<veebers> sil2100: I notice in the logs that this error (or similar) is repeated a lot: ** (autopilot:2012): WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._g_2dfile_2derror_2dquark.Code4: Failed to create file '/home/jenkins/.config/dconf/user.2Q7IRW': No such file or directory
<veebers> sil2100: (this is re: the autopilot jobs)
<didrocks> so would that be the cause of an apport popup making the test failing?
<sil2100> veebers: hi! In which test's logs?
<sil2100> veebers: since it would be a good explaination of why the HudAlternateKeybinding tests are failing, but I don't see that in the testlogs sadly...
<veebers> sil2100: hello :-) I'm looking at the file 'ap_test_debug_log.txt' which is in the jobs results/artifacts/
<sil2100> Ok, now I see the file
<sil2100> veebers: strange thing, since it's for every application - autopilot, gedit, gcalc
<didrocks> let's look what version of dconf we have
<didrocks> hum 0.15.2-0ubuntu3
<didrocks> it includes   * debian/patches/git_handle_empty_config.patch:
<didrocks>     - include fix to create the config directory when needed as well
<didrocks> I'm wondering if this one really fixed it
<didrocks> veebers: you do have access to the machines, right?
<sil2100> Is that a recent fix?
<didrocks> like being able to log in
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, yesterday evening, after the new version of dconf
<didrocks> sil2100: but it's included
<didrocks> in this iso
<didrocks> so I wonder…
<sil2100> didrocks: since those messages don't appear in previous test-runs
<didrocks> 0.15.2-0ubuntu2 and 0.15.2-0ubuntu3
<didrocks> sil2100: previous being?
<veebers> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> those which run?
<sil2100> didrocks: for instance, in 83 build
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, not sure if it's the real cause, but at least, it's an issue
<sil2100> didrocks: build 83 had only 2 failures
<sil2100> didrocks: who knows - might be related?
<didrocks> veebers: not sure for how long you are still around, but it would be good to check on the machine if you have this .config/dconf directory :)
<sil2100> veebers: good catch!
<veebers> I'll jump on and check it out (if it hasn't been reprovisioned yet)
<sil2100> Since the HUD geometries didn't change really, not sure if anything could have caused a failure there
<didrocks> thanks veebers :)
<veebers> didrocks, sil2100: ls .config/  -> no dconf directory
<didrocks> ahah!
<didrocks> so maybe seb's fix in 0.15.2-0ubuntu3 is still not enough
<didrocks> and then, we are getting an apport dialog which is totally messing our results?
<didrocks> sil2100: wdyt? ^
<didrocks> veebers: btw, those jobs should collect /var/crash if anything, that would be handy
<veebers> sil2100: thanks, I generally take a look at that log file as I find it helpful
<veebers> didrocks: it should use apprt-retrace to grab anything in that folder
<veebers> but lately apport-retrace has been excepting/trackbacking
<didrocks> veebers: apport-retrace is for retracing, isn't it? I meant, just archiving what we have in /var/crash :)
<veebers> I'm considering just grabbing the whole directory instead (like you've just suggested)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> sounds good to me :)
<veebers> didrocks: Ah I see
<veebers> yeah I'll add that first thing in the morning :-)
<didrocks> veebers: meanwhile, what's in this dir?
<didrocks> so that we can maybe debug our today's while you are not around :)
<veebers> on the remote machine? nothing
<didrocks> like putting the .crash file somewhere will be handy (people.canonical.com?)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> that's weird
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> veebers: I guess apport-retrace killed them
<didrocks> that's why we don't get anything anymore
<didrocks> I'll stay on the theory of dconf, and hoping I can reproduce that on a guest session
<veebers> oh they tend to be left there
<veebers> It's just looking right now there is nothing
<didrocks> weird, I thought this would crash
<didrocks> seb128: hey!
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> how are you?
<seb128> good, you?
<didrocks> well, seems everything is against daily release! :-)
<didrocks> YOU in that case ;)
<didrocks> seb128: not sure when you arrive and if you are seeing our dconf discussion?
<seb128> didrocks, just arrived, I forgot to start my IRC before starting on emails
<seb128> what's up?
<sil2100> veebers: good to know a log like that exists ;)
<didrocks> seb128: so, we have 22 failures on the indicators and 110+ on the unity ones
<veebers> didrocks: Right I better leave for the night. Let me know if there is anything else I can do and I'll hit it in the morning
<didrocks> so 25% :)
<didrocks> veebers: yeah, thanks for hint! let's keep in touch tomorrow :)
<didrocks> veebers: thanks again for looking at those :)
<didrocks> seb128: we have a lot of:
<didrocks> failed to commit changes to dconf: GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._g_2dfile_2derror_2dquark.Code4
<didrocks> Failed to create file '/home/jenkins/.config/dconf/user.2Q7IRW': No such file or directory
<didrocks> in the logs
<didrocks> however, we do have your latest dconf
<seb128> ok, talk to desrt :p
<didrocks> 0.15.2-0ubuntu3, including debian/patches/git_handle_empty_config.patch then
<seb128> I backported the fixes he told me to backport
<seb128> that fixes guest session/liveCD for me
<seb128> which were broken before
<seb128> I guess it's just a warning
<seb128> but your tests fail on any output?
<didrocks> seb128: well, tests seem to fail everything this is set
<didrocks> like if the new configuration isn't taken into account
<didrocks> and we don't have a ~/.config/dconf
<seb128> grah
<seb128> of course in 0ubuntu3 I forgot to add the patch to the series
<didrocks> seb128: "working on a guest" hum hum ;)
<veebers> didrocks: no worries, see you guys tomorrow
<didrocks> seb128: I was trusting you!!! :-)
<didrocks> veebers: see you tomorrow! you can go to bed with this light of hope ^
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, well 0ubuntu2 was fixing the issue, 0ubuntu3 is just a follow up update I did quickly at midnight when I was supposed to be off for an hour :p
<didrocks> seb128: revert! :-)
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, btw, I switched to one ws in compiz
<didrocks> sil2100: do you think that some tests will be impacted?
<sil2100> didrocks: in overall?
<didrocks> sil2100: yep :)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, since there are many switcher tests that assume 4 workspaces and switch to them to test the switcher
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, so maybe I shouldn't have switch in advance
<didrocks> switched*
<sil2100> didrocks: let me check how many tests are there with that
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, waiting for you first then :)
<sil2100> didrocks: that's a good occasion to making the tests better
<sil2100> didrocks: since we can simply not execute those tests that assume more than one workspace ;)
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess you'll have to change hsize and vsize
<didrocks> sil2100: any estimate? Should I just revert the change for today?
<sil2100> didrocks: there's a lot of tests with workspaces > 1 requirement, but I'll try fixing that - give me an hour
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, if you can do that in the same run so quickly, this would be awesome and I can include this additional commit :)
<didrocks> sil2100: you do know which keys to change, right? need any help?
<sil2100> Yes, no problem right now
<sil2100> didrocks: anyway, you want the indicator-related tests to be fixed ASAP?
<sil2100> Regarding one workspace?
<didrocks> sil2100: I relaunched the indicator already, just to ensure we have less failures
<didrocks> sil2100: but no, just have one MP with everything if possible
<luv> hi, so Im working on this patch to add list of open windows to GetMenus() ... it's basically based on a for loop for ( auto w: Windows() ) { }
<luv> in the for loop I would like to initialize the callbacks for when a menuitem is activated. What would you recommend? closures?
<rperier> sil2100: I plan to work on bug 1019457 . (The previous one about the trash is still under discussion) What do you think ? Is it easy ?
<ubot5> bug 1019457 in unity (Ubuntu) "The Dash closes when trying to switch to the Command lens (Alt+F2)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019457
<rperier> hi btw
<didrocks> sil2100: if you are interested, I've done a rerun of the indicator tests
<didrocks> it's weird that nvidia just has one failure though, as more tests are failing
<didrocks> (on the others)
<didrocks> which seems to be multiple workspace related
<sil2100> huh
<didrocks> ah, less tests run
<didrocks> on nvidia
<seb128> didrocks, so the dconf issue is resolved?
<didrocks> seb128: we have less failures, so I guess so, the rest seems to be related to hsize and vsize == 1
<didrocks> seb128: I'll keep you posted once we can run the unity ones
<didrocks> (will probably be this afternoon)
<Trevinho> didrocks, seb128: are you referring to the impossibility to change the vsize/hsize values?ù
<didrocks> Trevinho: hum? no, just that the tests were written with in mind that hsize,vsize was > 1
<didrocks> Trevinho: dconf had another issue tonight, but it seems to be now fixed
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh ok... because both me and bschaefer (and others in the unity team) had that issue
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm almost done
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, ok.. I was still upgrading last version
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, it's fixed now... :)
<didrocks> great :)
<Trevinho> :)
<luv> hmm
<luv> other approach I thought about would be to set up the menuitems with an id and store a map which would translate id->Window_number
<luv> though this doesnt seem so smooth
<luv> would be nice if I could send custom data to the menuitem-activated callback
<sil2100> rperier: oh! That seems like a nice bug to start out with indeed!
<sil2100> rperier: if you want to work on it, probably best if you 'assign' yourself to this bug - so that no duplication of work happens
<sil2100> luv: hard to say which one is better..
<MCR1> andyrock, didrocks, Trevinho: Hi :) I noticed we have no default shortcut for Fullscreening/Un-Fullscreening windows... I would like to add Alt+Enter for that (like on win)... What is the procedure to get this approved ?
<didrocks> MCR1: the procedure is to ping JohnLea ^
<andyrock> MCR1, yeah ping John
<didrocks> MCR1: I'm unsure that all applications have a fullscreen feature
<didrocks> and that they are using the same shortcut for it
<MCR1> on windows not, on Linux they have
<andyrock> MCR1, f11
<didrocks> like chrome has something different from totem
<didrocks> and it seems to me this feature is per application
<MCR1> andyrock: F11 just will work 4 some applications
<didrocks> not sure that compiz has anything to deal with that
<MCR1> I want it for all of them
<MCR1> yes it has
<didrocks> MCR1: how compiz can command fullscreen on firefox/chromium?
<andyrock> MCR1, no it's an app shortcut but it's the de-facto standard
<Trevinho> didrocks: it's not command related...
<Trevinho> didrocks: compiz just draw that window fullscreen undecorated
<Trevinho> MCR1: do you meant thtat?
<MCR1> didrocks, andyrock: CCSM-> Extra WM Actions->Toggle Fullscreen
<MCR1> I got that shortcut here since ages and it works for all applications
<MCR1> those that already have F11 defined will also work
<MCR1> then the CCSM shortcut does the same
<MCR1> for example Chromium will enter F11 fullscreen if you hit Alt+Enter
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, that's globally what I mean
<didrocks> MCR1: are you sure it's doing the same? like really entering the fullscreen mode of the app?
<MCR1> and it acts like you would have hit F11
<didrocks> and not just take the window, remove decoration and put it fullscreen?
<didrocks> interesting
<MCR1> didrocks: yes
<Trevinho> didrocks: however trying it both firefox and chrome seem to undestand that command and they behave as you'd press f11
<MCR1> Trevinho: yes, exactly
<didrocks> will worth testing with games and other apps
<Trevinho> didrocks: probably they monitor their wm hints and based on them they change UI as well (nice thing)
<MCR1> but win users used to Alt+Enter will have that for media players for example
<didrocks> Trevinho: possible, yeah
<Trevinho> didrocks: frecell works
<MCR1> I also would like to change Ctrl+Alt+Del to not present the gnome standard (log-out) but the gnome-system-monitor, processes tab...
<MCR1> but that is another story
<Trevinho> didrocks: it seems gtk apps are working as well
<MCR1> Trevinho: As I said - I am using it since ages
<Trevinho> also evince...
<Trevinho> MCR1: yeah, I was using that too at the compiz times, then I forgot about that :)
<MCR1> hehe
<MCR1> I noticed our standard-windows shortcuts have a lot of place left (see the shortcut overlay)
<MCR1> JohnLea: ^^ Please comment on it...
<MCR1> JohnLea: Then you can get it implemented by tomorrow ;)
<Trevinho> MCR1: so, it's nice for me... ask more to JohnLea (or open a bug for ayatana-design);
<MCR1> Trevinho: TBH, I did that a long time ago, but design is not really fast to respond :(
<Trevinho> MCR1: eh, you know we're all busy
<MCR1> sure.
<MCR1> bug 1069165
<ubot5> bug 1069165 in Unity "Unity Standard Shortcuts: Make it easier for Windows users" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069165
<MCR1> Trevinho: Btw, I am not sure which commit caused it, but Icon Edge Illumination is broken...
<luv> well, that's double-sided
<Trevinho> MCR1: mh, I've noticed that...
<Trevinho> MCR1: would you be so kind to give it a look? :)
<MCR1> you mean test your fix ?
<luv> changing current shortcuts is not really a good idea as people are already using them - and you certainly should not annoy current users, that's more important than getting new users
<MCR1> luv: You are right with Ctrl+Alt+Del, but for Fullscreen/Un-Fullscreen there is nothing to change
<MCR1> as it is not there yet (this shortcut)
<luv> well, it might clash with current applications anyway!
<luv> terminator, vim ...
<mitya57> AFAIR windows now uses Ctrl+Shift+Escape for task manager, that's not bound to anything in Ubuntu
<MCR1> mitya57: Really ? I did not know that, hehe - sounds like a funny shortcut
<luv> that's why i like having all shortcuts on Super+key because i can use the rest safely
<luv> without nasty suprises
<MCR1> luv: The most important thing is to not have anything hardcoded...
<luv> so, it's not as simple as it seems .... as is always the case when designing and writing software
<MCR1> luv: I mean hardcoded shortcuts
<MCR1> luv: I've eliminated a few of those already
<MCR1> but a few are still left (TODO)
<luv> well that's certainly nice, but still, I use alt+enter as a terminator shortcut now, I update ubuntu, press alt+enter and it will do something totally different
<mitya57> MCR1: google says I'm right: http://dottech.org/26520/use-ctrl-shift-esc-to-quickly-bring-up-windows-task-manager/
<luv> you can imagine my reaction (-:
<MCR1> luv: sure...
<didrocks> bregma: hey, geis is daily-built, why have you done a manual upload?
<didrocks> cyphermox: FYI ^
<didrocks> and https://code.launchpad.net/~oif-team/geis/trunk doesn't reflect anymore what you uploaded
<MCR1> luv: But I guess it takes only a few seconds 4 you to change it in CCSM, no ?
<didrocks> ok my bad, need coffee
<didrocks> bregma: unping, got tricked by ******* thunderbird
<luv> MCR1: few minutes i would say
<MCR1> (I recommend the CCSM search function -> it is excellent ;))
<luv> well i won't get any results for "alt+enter" though ;)
<MCR1> try fullscreen
<MCR1> (and you can also search for shortcuts in CCSM, btw)
<luv> in my 12.04lts "no matches found" :-)
<MCR1> whoot ?
<luv> oh, i see, advanced search
<MCR1> CCSM->Advanced Search
<luv> that's neat
<MCR1> yep
<MCR1> CCSM is excellent - I still do not understand why it is not in standard-ubuntu
<MCR1> I mean I understand it was unstable
<MCR1> but this is soon history
<MCR1> on raring it hardly crashes nowadays...
<MCR1> (but still some work to do...)
<MCR1> mitya57: Thx 4 the info :)
<rperier> sil2100: ping
<JohnLea> MCR1; the Ctrl Alt Del issue is a duplicate of bug #890747  , will you be able to fix this issue?
<ubot5> bug 890747 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut - Ctrl Alt Del doesn't do what most people typing it would expect" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890747
<MCR1> Not 100% sure, but I guess so...
<MCR1> Would need to change the gnome-compatibility CCSM options I guess - pretty sure I could do it
<JohnLea> MCR1; btw, if there is an important bug you need me to look at, ping me in IRC,
<JohnLea> MCR1; cool ;-)
<JohnLea> MCR1: would be good to get this fixed
<MCR1> ok, will do - Thanks a lot. You are a bit hard to get to ;)
<MCR1> okay - I am on it in the next days
<MCR1> expect it to be fixed next week...
<JohnLea> MCR1; I have been out of the office for a month over christmas, but am back now
<MCR1> cool
<JohnLea> MRC1; great, thx!
<MCR1> good to know
<MCR1> yw
<MCR1> & thanks 4 the approval
<MCR1> JohnLea: If you are here - please also approve this: bug 1104029
<ubot5> bug 1104029 in Unity "Unity Shortcut Overlay: Minor problems remain" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1104029
<MCR1> JohnLea: The last text revision of the shortcut overlay was done by me (with help of bschaefer) - but I guess I missed those last time
<MCR1> JohnLea: I am working on fixing that right now..
<davidcalle> JohnLea, hi, since you are looking at Unity bugs, I would need your thoughts on this one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1098769
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1098769 in unity (Ubuntu) "Previews should not enlarge small images" [Undecided,New]
<JohnLea> MCR1; re. the shortcut that says "Restores or minimises the window", this is the desired behaviour, we should really fix the issue with it not minimising windows rather than change the text ;-)  Re. the spelling issue, "Minimises" is the correct spelling in the UK so this is a internationalisation issue.  Re. "current window" I think this is ok for now, both "selected window" and "focused window" would also work, and "currently selec
<JohnLea> ted window" would be the most accurate but too verbose.  I'm not sure which is better, I'll try to make sure we look at when we do the next round of user testing to try to get some data
<JohnLea> MCR1; any bug that deals with user facing changes should also be maked as 'also affects project'  "ayatana-design"
<JohnLea> MCR1; if this isn't added to bugs we don't see them
<MCR1> JohnLea: ok
<JohnLea> MCR1; If you are interested in taking a look at fixing it, the window minimise issue is bug #966099
<ubot5> bug 966099 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut overlay says Ctrl+Super+Down "minimises" the current window, but it doesn't" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966099
<JohnLea> davidcalle; yes, previews should never upscale images, they should only down scale images.  If a image is too small, it should be rendered at 100% and centred vertically and horizontally in the preview image area
<MCR1> JohnLea: Ok, will do that also. Probably I will find some Compiz shortcut that does minimize, but I will have to change a bit more than just a shortcut to fix this...
<JohnLea> MCR1; the issue with this bug is that the action of the keyboard shortcut depends on the window's state e.g. "restore the window if it is maximised" or "minimise the window if it is restored".  Compiz can't do this at the moment, but if my memory serves me correctly the last time this was discussed it was mentioned that it would not be too hard to fix (but my memory might be wrong).  I think I once discussed this with didrocks , the
<JohnLea> other person to ask about this is smspillaz
<davidcalle> JohnLea, thanks for the confirmation
<MCR1> JohnLea: Yes - that is exactly the problem - it would need quite some changes to work (not sure how to accomplish that best adhoc)...
<MCR1> Thanks - I've contact to Sam and Daniel ;)
<MCR1> JohnLea: Thanks 4 all your time and all the information. Highly appreciated. So thanks alot once again - I've got something to work on now ;)
<JohnLea> davidcalle, do you need me to ack a bug for this or contact anyone to help get this fixed?  If you haven't already, you might want to discuss this with dednick
<JohnLea> MCR1; no thank you ;-)  Improving quality is the most important feature we need in Ubuntu!
<MCR1> That is my playn ;)
<MCR1> *plan
<dednick> JohnLea, davidcalle: I thought we discussed a maximum scaling factor for the images? Was quite some time ago though...
<davidcalle> JohnLea, I haven't contacted anyone yet. Just wanted to make sure you knew about it first.
<mterry> So those failures this morning were just due to the workspace snafu right?
<mterry> (autopilot failures I mean)
<JohnLea> davidcalle; thanks, yes not scaling too small images sounds good to me
<rperier> sil2100: oh sorry I did not see your answer ;)
<rperier> (I did not receive the corresponding notification... strange...)
<sil2100> rperier: did it reach now ;) ?
<rperier> yeah :)
<rperier> I assigned it to me
<rperier> oh btw, if I start unity in this way:  "unity-env; unity --replace" the unity from trunk won't put craps into my existing settings ?
<rperier> (is it really separated ?)
<rperier> (I am talking about .config, .local and so on)
<sil2100> hm, I'm not entirely sure anymore ;)
<rperier> mhhh I should probably export XDG_CONFIG_HOME and XDG_DATA_HOME in unity-env to be sure...
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, it seems we still have a lot of failures…
<didrocks> sil2100: look at ati/nvidia…
<didrocks> unity job
<sil2100> didrocks: in indicators, or in unity autopilot?
<didrocks> sil2100: unity
<sil2100> Build 490?
<didrocks> sil2100: 49 you mean?
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> 48*
<didrocks> ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing
<didrocks> sil2100: ignore intel, it was a provisionning machine issue
<sil2100> Ah, ok, sorry, had the wrong job loaded ;)
<sil2100> Holy
<sil2100> hm, ok, wait, these seem to be some autopilot issues
<didrocks> sil2100: I hope all this mess has just ONE issue :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I think I saw once the "Class 'SwitcherController' has no attribute 'show_desktop_disabled'." issue before somewhere!
<sil2100> btw.
<sil2100> Ah, nevermind
<sil2100> Funny, build 47 has only 6 failures, while suddenly 48 - blam, 183 failures ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, build 47 didn't start at all
<didrocks> see the -326 tests running
<didrocks> sil2100: nothing obvious?
<sil2100> didrocks: uno momento more ;)?
<didrocks> sil2100: evidenza :)
<didrocks> mterry: hangout? :)
<mterry> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> it's linked to the invitation
<mterry> oh
<mterry> hrm
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I see one possible reason for some of the failures ;)
<mterry> didrocks, it stopped working, am trying to reconnect
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm lightning a candle
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so actually, we'll have to fix unity, I'll prepare a merge request - due to some code refactoring, the properties that were normally added for introspection in the switcher's Controller now are actuallty in the pimpl, while the new Controller class doesn't export them
<sil2100> didrocks: so I'll re-add the necessary properties that we would need for the switcher
<didrocks> sil2100: ah interesting, and good catch! :)
<didrocks> sil2100: sure, keep me posted ;)
<bregma> sil2100, I refactoring the Switcher to add the properties back in already, is there a bug number for this failure?
<sil2100> bregma: excellent! No, no bug number yet - we just have a lot of failures due to the missing show_desktop_disabled property
<sil2100> The lack of the rest, like monitor, detail_mode, are possibly also problematic
<didrocks> sil2100: it's not the only property lacking
<didrocks> sil2100: I click and yeah, other properties are lacking
<didrocks> 2 solutions, either reverting the whole factoring (:/) or ensuring we are exposing quickly everything
<sil2100> bregma: is there a branch and a merge proposal already?
<didrocks> bregma: wdyt? ^
<sil2100> bregma: would be good if all properties from ShellController would be accessible through Controller
<sil2100> Possibly as soon as possible ;p
<bregma> some of the properties were in a MP that went in late yesterday, the rest will come today
<sil2100> bregma: excellent! \o
<bregma> some of those things are internal state and do not really belong as publicly introspectable
<bregma> otherwise, we're stuck with bad code because the whitebox tests require it
<didrocks>  bregma: right, but you are stucking the releases right now :)
<sil2100> bregma: if needed, I could try making autopilot not use some of those properties - just tell me which of the existing ones you think shouldn't be introspected
<bregma> sil2100, I'm just going to make all the previously public properties public again, we can worry about the autopilot tests later when the time comes
<sil2100> bregma: ok, thanks
<sil2100> bregma: give us a sign once there's a merge request to review!
<bregma> sil2100, re-added the introspectable properties as a part of https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/unity/refactor-switcher-controller-1/+merge/144743
<bregma> 'cos it was already proposed and is about separating the private and public parts anyway
<Sid_Payton> Hello, could anyone help me with a basic set of rules for creating a GUI? It was wondering what aspects a designer has to consider for whatever (desktop, phone) he is targeting. Are there some golden rules like Miller's magical seven? If this isn't the right place to ask these question please tell me where I should go to. Thanks
<rye> ping people, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/877778 - seems that there is a regression in raring with exactly the same description
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 877778 in unity (Ubuntu) "Showdesktoped window contents invisible in window spread" [High,Fix released]
<rye> Should I re-open the bug or file another one?
<bschaefer> rye, I would open a new once, since that one was fixed in 5.10
<rye> bschaefer: ok
<bschaefer> rye, worst case, someone goes and marks that as a dup, and reopens the other one :)
<rye> :)
<fginther> sil2100, did you create a bug for the unity-autopilot-release failures
<fginther> ?
<rye> also, it looks like alt-tabbing to show desktop broke - now it requires two alt-tabs
<bschaefer> well it depends...show desktop has 2 states, the first time you use it, it hides all windows. If you don't use it again, and restore the windows manually
<bschaefer> then it still thinks all the windows are hidden
<bschaefer> so if you try again, it will attempt to un-hide all the windows, (which makes it look like it doesn't work)
<bregma> wow, doesn;t that sound confusing?
<bschaefer> yes it is...
<rye> bschaefer: uhm... can it...mm check that there are windows to hide?
<rye> and hide them if there are at least one? But then it needs to track what windows were already minimized
<rye> hm
<rye> or clicking one window should display all others too
<bschaefer> yeah, but someone has to do it :)
<rye> but the current perception is that it is broken and requires hitting 2 times to show desktop
<bschaefer> at best, i would think changing the icon to indicate the toggle
<rye> bschaefer: I don't think, that would not help much, "I want to show the desktop? Huh? SHOW ME THE DESKTOP"
<sil2100> fginther: one moment
<bschaefer> well, even if you were to check if all the windows were 'un-hidden' there is that change you have 1 or 2 windows still hidden creating the same confusion
 * rye was quite surprised to see that one friend of mine actually uses that functionality quite often. I "use" that only when I hit it by accident
<bschaefer> so really, do you want hitting show desktop to unhide all the windows?
<rye> bschaefer: uh-huh, tracking windows and that starts to be messy
<bschaefer> yeah, you can remove it from the switcher in CCSM->Unity Plugin
 * bschaefer removes it
<bregma> is there a separate bug for the two-click-to-show-desktop ?  Ayatana design should have some input on whether it's a functionality bug or not.
<bschaefer> yes there is..popy made it a while ago, let me go dig that up
<sil2100> bregma: thanks for the branch!
<rye> bregma: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/966030 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 966030 in Unity ""Show desktop" in alt-tab doesn't always work" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bschaefer> yup
 * bschaefer assigns ayatana
<rye> bregma: aha, it is not seen at all when a window is fullscreen - all other windows are fading in _behind_ (well, i don't know whether they actually fade in there)
<rye> good to know
 * rye marks as affected
<bschaefer> rye, but if you only use it by accident in the switcher you can remove it :)
<rye> bschaefer: I will then never know whether it is fixed :)
<bschaefer> rye, you can subscribe your self to the bug report to get emails!
<bschaefer> lovely emails!
<rye> bschaefer: -ETOOMANYEMAILS
<bschaefer> haha, yeah, there are a lot of generated emails
<bregma> I currently have 1642 unread emails in my Unity Bugs folder
<bregma> I suspect I'm never going to get caught up
 * bschaefer has 4212...
<bschaefer> I should attempt to go through those more
<bschaefer> but thats compiz/unity/nux bugs
<rye> or just browse these on launchpad
<rye> Also, personal "THANK YOU!" to whoever implemented the new blur. It's just so fast I actually started browsing through  unity/nux branches to see what was that :)
<rye> well, to Nicolas but it does not look like he's here
<bregma> it's already pub time in the UK
<didrocks> sil2100: bregma: was on a hangout, thanks you! I think it doesn't worth running a rebuild right now as next daily release will kick in soon enough once your unity branch will get merged
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: once you have more time, could you take a look and push (if ok) the quantal branches for bamf and u-l-f? Thanks in advance ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: will probably be tomorrow morning, but will do :)
<didrocks> you have a tab opened! :)
<sil2100> didrocks: :)
<rperier> bug 1019457 fixed, I proposed a merge request (I can wait until tomorrow, there's no hurry)
<rperier> ;)
<ubot5> bug 1019457 in unity (Ubuntu) "The Dash closes when trying to switch to the Command lens (Alt+F2)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019457
<bschaefer> rperier, make sure you link your branch to that bug
<rperier> bschaefer: I don't remember how to do that
<rperier> let me check
<bschaefer> rperier, go to your branch here: https://code.launchpad.net/~rperier/unity/exec-len
<bschaefer> and under Link Bug Report
<bschaefer> put the # of the bug
<rperier> I found !
<rperier> thanks
<bschaefer> rperier, np, and also one thing you'll need is a test with the fix :)
<rperier> bug linked
<rperier> bschaefer: a unit test or an interactive test ?
<bregma> all you should need to do is make sure the bug number is mentioned in the changelog or commit message (preferrably using the (lp: #NNNNN) format)
<bschaefer> rperier, well from that bug, an interactive test, but always  try a unit test first
<rperier> the bug number will be concatenated to the commit message, as I linked the bug to the branch. no ?
<bschaefer> rperier, so you'll have to take a loot at the autopilot stuff we have (sudo apt-get install unity-autopilot)
<rperier> I can write a test case into an existing unit test, sure
<rperier> bschaefer: looking
<bschaefer> rperier, well I don't think any unit tests are set up for opening exec mode, then going to the dash and asserting that the dash doesn't close
<bschaefer> so in autopilot you can just do "Open the Dash, Attempt to Open exec mode, Assert the dash is still open"
<rperier> mhhh I see
<bschaefer> here is what a test could look like in autopilot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1567001/
<rperier> I can make better, "For all available len open the dash, attempt to open exec mode, assert the dash is still open"
<bschaefer> rperier, which should test what you want (I haven't ran it)
<bschaefer> rperier, really you just need to test that the dash it self can go from the Dash to the Command Lens with out exiting. Make sure you test that the test fails without your fix
<rperier> oh the test is written in python
<bschaefer> yup, look in unity/tests/autopilot/unity/tests/test_dash.py
<rperier> I will write the test tomorrow, I have to go now
<rperier> thanks for your help about the test
<bschaefer> np!
<rperier> ;)
<bschaefer> c ya, and thanks for the fix :)
<rperier> yw :)
<chiluk> not sure if this is the right place, but I love the new unity dash icon in raring that was pushed in recently.  Kudos to whoever did it.
<qengho> Hi all.  I have a machine that unity is unusable on.  I want to help make it better.
<qengho> It's up to date with raring right now.
<popey> qengho: what spec is the machine?
<seb128> qengho, define "unusable"?
<qengho> popey: it's custom-built, somewhat beefy.  The interesting part is that the video card is Nvidia GeForce 7900 GS.  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau=1:1.0.6-0ubuntu1
<popey> 7900 isn't what I'd call "beefy"
<popey> its a 6 year old card
<qengho> Well, not that, but the rest of the machine.
<qengho> Still, six years old should be far far more than enough.
<popey> the card matters though  ☺
<bschaefer> qengho, well what happens when you attempt to start unity?
<qengho> Just started afresh.  First glitch is when dragging a window, I got some harsh flashes of an opaque triangle occupying the NW-SW-NE of the whole display.
<qengho> That's hard to reproduce again. Not sure what triggered it.
<qengho> Next I can reproduce easily. I can point a webcam off this computer (not the one in question) at the display so you can see for yourself.  GOOG Hangout, anyone?
<bschaefer> qengho, well if that is happening you should file a bug about it, along with a video or screenshot if you
<bschaefer> qengho, also getting specs on your machine added to the bug report would be good, using apport-bug
<popey> qengho: have you reproduced the bug with the nvidia binary driver instead of nouveau?
<qengho> popey: no, I haven't tried nvidia's driver.
<popey> please do. i have seen similar issues which only occur on the noueveau driver
<qengho> popey: Okay, I'll try. Is that what we want to tell people to do?
<popey> its what I'd do if I was experiencing what you are seeing
<qengho> I usually just keep nouveau driver and flip to gnome-shell, which doesn't trigger these problems.
<popey> GNOME shell probably isnt as demanding on the 3d card
<qengho> That is probably true.
<qengho> Can I make unity less demanding, then?
<popey> qengho: if you're a developer you could look at the unity and compiz code and see where we can improve performance, or look at existing bugs in that area..
<qengho> popey: right, thanks.
<qengho> Last time I tried to debug my window manager, I got stuck. Couldn't get another "f" in the GDB console because the window didn't have focus.  :)
<popey> i tend to do that remotely via ssh
<qengho> popey: what do you do? Start in session, and then attach from outside?
<popey> yes
<bschaefer> qengho, well there are few things you can disable...
<qengho> What's the equivalent of "unity --reset" now?  Move away some config directory?
<bschaefer> unity
<bschaefer> 'unity'
<Controlsfreek> I'm new to unity development. Is there documentation somewhere the explains how LauncherOptions and nux::Property are stored/loaded?
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, nothing besides the source code :)
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, ha okay.
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, nux::Property stores <Type> and when it gets changes emits a signal
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, yeah im with you so far. what causes it to change though? where/when does the load happen
<bschaefer> say you have a Property a<bool> and a is set to false.
<bschaefer> if you change a = true, then a signal called changed is emited
<bschaefer> which you can point to function to do stuff based on that variable change
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, I follow you- I see how that happens with LauncherOptions. I'm going a step earlier in the process... assuming when Unity starts up, it loads configuration from disk. Cant figure out when that happens
<Controlsfreek> what causes that to happen
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, what causes the variable to change?
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, it acts like a normal variable with side effects
<Controlsfreek> Controlsfreek, when is the configuration loaded from disk
<bschaefer> hmm when Compiz loads unity as a plugin it goes through and does all of that...I would think
<bschaefer> though i haven't dug through that bit of code really, Trevinho could know more about those parts
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, Ah yes, its that process that I'm trying to learn. I'll look at it from that angle. thanks
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, np, it takes a while to get the stack understood (like months)
<bschaefer> so pretty much compiz loads unity as a plugin (just like any old plugin from compiz)
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, Okay, so i'm not the only one who's in over their head :-)
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, yeeah, the stack gets complicated :)
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, no problem, i'll keep digging. Thanks for the nudge in the right direction.
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, good luck, if you get stuck dont' hesitate to ping me :)
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, I'm trying to load the source in an IDE to make things a little easier on myself as far as learning. Do you guys develop in eclipse or something? or are you all hardcore text editor people
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, hmm I just use vim
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, others use Sublime 2, which i've heard good things about
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, ok. I have it compiling from the command line, so im basically just using the IDE to browse/search the code at the moment. Was hoping it would make debugging easier.
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, I put this in my .bashrc which makes searching very easy
<bschaefer> g(){
<bschaefer>   grep -Hnri --color=always "$@"
<bschaefer> }
<bschaefer> which you can go to say unity/dash/ and do g ::Show *
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, so basically that spits the code out with keywords highlighted and such?
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, yup :)
<Controlsfreek> sweet. throw that one in the bag of tricks
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, yeah, I use grep the most, and if you ever need to do use a debugger go to a tty and type unity --advanced-debug
<bschaefer> which will bring you into gdb
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, excellent thanks for the tips
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, np! Have fun :)
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, what is the main entry point for the plugin? Is it in nux or in unity?
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, unity, in unityshell.cpp
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, k. thanks.
<bschaefer> unity/plugin/unityshell/src/unityshell.cpp is the main workhorse of unity (also a huge file that is a bit crazy....)
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, okay, I'll do some homework on it. Hopefully I'll be able to squash a bug or two
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, yeah, there are lots of bugs to fix :)
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, was looking at this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1099815. Seems like its just a timing issue with these options loading after the launcher is drawn
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1099815 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher starts with default size then jumps to configured one on login" [Undecided,New]
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, well if you look at the default size in Launcher.cpp, you'll see the width is set to 65
<bschaefer> which that 65 gets changed in unityshell.cpp when the compiz options get loaded
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, yeah i saw the 65, but didnt see where the options were loading
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, its in unityshell where it sets the options of each controller
<bschaefer> unityshell.cpp line 3150
<bschaefer> its in a lambda function set to trigger when size_changed emits
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, what really needs to happen, is we need to set the launcher width before its created
<bschaefer> which it looks like size_changed is a nux signal for a nux::Area
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, I was thinking it was rendering the launcher before the icon_size was loaded from the settings
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, well I don't think the launcher takes that into account at start up, which is the problem :)
<bschaefer> but I could be mistake, I haven't dug through all of that in a bit
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, It does seem to eventually catch it and then re-renders at the correct size.
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, yeah, but it really seems if the width is set correctly on start up it wouldn't set it to the wrong size :)
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, so in Launcher.cpp::Resize, you see a width in that function, add a print statement to see what value is there when you restart unity, I bet you'll see
<bschaefer> the icon_size being incorrect for 1 draw
#ubuntu-unity 2013-01-25
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, yeah, so I'm thinking draw 1 happens before the options are loaded. Draw >2 is when the option is properly loaded
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, yeah, resize was showing 65 twice for me before it switched to the actual launcher size, but the options are generated xml code that you cant get
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, so we create the launcher controller, and we can grab the current value and set the option
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, the problem is we have some of that logic in the unityshell.cpp....which we shouldnt...
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, look at unityshell.cpp around line 2933, that happens when an options gets changed/or loaded
<bschaefer> and you can see optionGetIconSize(), is what gets the actual icon size in CCSM
<bschaefer> so we should be able to set this right when we create the launcher controller, but that function logic will need to be moved
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, I'
<bschaefer> (switch logic, as its in a huge function)
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, I'll have to dig into this after I get the kids to bed.. Thanks for the help.. Very much appreciated!
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, np! It takes a bit to wrap your head around the compiz options...
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, Stupid Question- How to you revert back to the non-hacked version of Unity when you are done testing?
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, rm -rf ~/.compiz-1
<Controlsfreek> i ran unity --replace, then made the mistake of hitting ctrl-c which of course hosed my desktop
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, haha, I do that all the time, after that you just got to Ctrl+Alt+F<1-6> and just type unity
<Controlsfreek> ah okay. I tried that, but unity never seemed to start properly, so i rebooted
<Controlsfreek> I'll try it again if (when) i end up in the same spot
<bschaefer> yeeah, I still kill my unity a lot with ctrl+z (and then the bg doesn't work sometimes)
<bschaefer> so I have to do that often
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, hard to determine sequence of events when its all event driven!
<bschaefer> Controlsfreek, yeah, thats where print statements come in handy :)
<bschaefer> if you wanna see when those options get set in unityshell.cpp, add a printf there (or cout), and keep one in Resize, then you get your order :)
<Controlsfreek> bschaefer, yeah, i'm peppering the code with debug printf's :-)
<didrocks> thomi: hey, still around?
<didrocks> veebers: I guess you are sleeping by now? :)
<didrocks> hey sil2100
<sil2100> Hello!
<didrocks> sil2100: how are you?
<didrocks> sil2100: i'll again need your help, still a lot of tests are failing
<didrocks> sil2100: if you can't, I propose reverting all the changes in the refactoring, it's been 3 days it's stuck…
<sil2100> didrocks: in a moment I'll fire up the VPN
<didrocks> sil2100: run 49 of unity
<didrocks> sil2100: those are just the result on ati and nvidia, intel didn't run
<thomi> didrocks: I'm around now, for about 2 minutes - what's up?
<didrocks> thomi: see the email I just sent
<didrocks> thomi: a little teaser before your week-end of an issue we are seeing with autopilot :)
<thomi> didrocks: ahhhh. so if the problem is just with the math, we could run something similar to: 'autopilot list unity | wc -l' to work out how many tests there should be.... rather than using the number of tests reported from AP
<didrocks> thomi: I don't really care as long as jenkins is providing the right number of tests it should run :)
<thomi> yeah
<didrocks> thomi: so if you can work this out next week with chris/fginther (I'm on vacations)
<thomi> yup, I'll talk to them next week.
<thomi> didrocks: I commented on my unity MP - not sure if you've had the time to look at it again... but it'll be next week before it gets merged now anyway...
<didrocks> thomi: thanks a lot :) I'll have a look for the unity MP, with the main promotion and so on, I would appreciate the transition only happening once I'm around
<thomi> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> thomi: great, enjoy your week-end!
<thomi> didrocks: I will - the weather is amazing - I just ate dinner outside in 25 degree sunshine!
<thomi> didrocks: enjoy your vacation in the cold :P
<didrocks> thomi: you can't skii in 25 degree, doesn't fit with my plans either way! :p
<thomi> heh
<thomi> ok, let's catch up when you're back. Cheers
<didrocks> sil2100: what do you think? Should we revert?
<sil2100> didrocks: one more moment, firefox does some problems here...
<sil2100> Jesus, my system is broken today, hoho
<didrocks> sil2100: use your phone, you just need a browser! :)
<sil2100> IndexError: list index out of range <- funny
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> sil2100: ValueError: ('No icon found that matches: %r', {'tooltip_text': 'Workspace Switcher'})
<didrocks> sil2100: test_launcher_keynav_expo_focus_Single_Monitor_
<didrocks> sil2100: we don't have a workspace switcher icon anymore if we just have one ws
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, ok, right!
<sil2100> I'll fix that - but for the rest, well, looking into how much work it would be ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: all the rest is the list out of range?
<didrocks> apparently
<didrocks> (apart from the traditional test failing)
<sil2100> didrocks: won't reverting be troublesome?
<didrocks> sil2100: so, I would say grep for the workspace switcher first
<didrocks> sil2100: well, it will be, but it's been 3 days everything is stalled
<didrocks> sil2100: I would have prefer we wouldn't commit something that didn't work at all
<didrocks> sil2100: isn't that the switcherModel children items are just not exposed?
<sil2100> didrocks: most apparently, I just hope that's the last thing that's not exported after the refactoring
<sil2100> No one thinks about autopilot when doing refactoring :(
<didrocks> yeah, that's annoying, I should have reverted within the same day
<sil2100> From now on I think I'll simply review every unity refactoring bug to make sure it doesn't break anything for AP
<didrocks> sil2100: also that one: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/unity.tests.test_panel/PanelWindowButtonsTests/test_window_buttons_dont_show_on_empty_desktop_Single_Monitor_/
<didrocks> sil2100: seems a cleanup issue?
<didrocks> AssertionError: The test left the system in show_desktop mode.
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, and ask on them if people tested with autopilot
<didrocks> sil2100: another out of range: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/unity.tests.test_dash/PreviewInvocationTests/test_files_lens_preview_open_close/
<didrocks> so something is not exposed as well in the lens previews?
<sil2100> didrocks: good catch - the test_window_buttons might be easily fixable
<didrocks> (this one wasn't failing before)
<didrocks> sil2100: as I'm not around next week, I really wish we can release an unity today. Do you feel it's feasable?
<sil2100> didrocks: I think so - I'll do what I can with AP and unity till noon, and if it'll be more work than this we'll simply think about reverting again...
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, thanks a lot dude! :)
<didrocks> doing the SRU round meanwhile
<didrocks> both quantal and precise
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, sponsoring bamf, for unity-lens-files, I wonder if we are going to get yielled at for all the noise is the diff (empty lines)
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, I saw those indeed - I was silently hoping we won't, as those are like 'empty'
<didrocks> sil2100: it's making the reviewing team angry most of the time
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. I just hacked away the IndexError: list index out of range for switcher
<didrocks> sil2100: can you preemptively reach out RAOF next week?
<sil2100> didrocks: will do
<didrocks> sil2100: oh sweet! what was it about? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: during the refactoring, well, Sam moved the switcher controller implementation to a pimpl class - and along with it, the switcher's controllers children were moved to the impl object
<didrocks> ok, as we expected this morning then
<sil2100> didrocks: AP tried accessing those children, but they were moved to the impl, so he couldn't find them
<didrocks> that will fix most of the issues
<didrocks> sil2100: you're now fixing the 2/3 small ones that I signaled before? ^
<didrocks> then, we can rerun a test I guess
<didrocks> sil2100: nice work :)
<sil2100> didrocks: but without the need of modifying unity code, I simply made AP aware of that there's that impl
<didrocks> oh sweet
<didrocks> that's even better :)
<sil2100> didrocks: Trevinho just fixed the small missing-workspace icon fixes ;p
<sil2100> didrocks: I approved and it will be merged
<sil2100> Now I'll take care of the other small thing
<didrocks> great! :)
 * didrocks has again some hope for a new release today
<didrocks> sil2100: both SRU sponsored :)
<didrocks> Mirv: your turn now! :)
<didrocks> Mirv: can you remove the doc/ content from your branch? this is adding some noise for no good reason.
<didrocks> Mirv: also, sil2100's branch had some new .desktop files for the tests, I think you need to include them
<didrocks> Mirv: once done, I'll sponsor, looking good :)
<jibel> didrocks, autopilot test done on intel. 46 failures
<didrocks> jibel: thanks! yeah, still the refactoring that was done… sil2100 is working on fixing it :)
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, and the leave-show-desktop issue, ah, it's also a mistake of mine ;) Due to a known show-desktop bug
<didrocks> ah sweet! :-)
<didrocks> one less
<didrocks> sil2100: while those things are merging, do not hesitate to compare with a last well known state (run on the 18th)
<didrocks> sil2100: but you can propose a branch that we can approve already
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_fix_switcher_controller_model/+merge/144874
<sil2100> Make sure everything is ok ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: hey!
<didrocks> hey Mirv ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: well there were tidifications to the build but they were reverted from the stable branch for not being SRUable
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, the tests are passing without the .desktop files?
<didrocks> sil2100: approved, ping me with the other fixes once you have them ready :)
<Mirv> didrocks: no, the tests pass when the .desktop files are there, but as another reverted commit was the thing of including them in tarball in addition to bzr - so when you run the tests with those .desktop files on top of tarball, tests pass
<Mirv> so the .desktop files are in the bzr 0.2 branch as well, but not in the tarball
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, I would prefer having them in bzr, as we have for quantal (and without the doc/) if possible
<Mirv> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> Mirv: ah, interesting
<didrocks> Mirv: ok for the .desktop files then, just remove the doc/ changes please
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_panel_sdm_placeholder_app/+merge/144878
<sil2100> didrocks: fix for the SDM issue ^
<sil2100> didrocks: will look into the preview things in the dash in a moment
<didrocks> great :)
<Mirv> didrocks: so should I create a new tarball that has manually reverted the doc/ changes that make dist creates?
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I would say, just open the tarball, put back old files
<Mirv> ok...
<didrocks> Mirv: to get the SRU team happy about the diff
<didrocks> Mirv: normally, we don't really do new releases :)
<didrocks> Mirv: another way is just cherry-pick the commit
<didrocks> maybe just easier for you?
<veebers> didrocks: sorry, missed your previous message :-) I've read the back log, will talk w/ thomi
<Mirv> didrocks: one way now here: pull  lp:~timo-jyrinki/bamf/ubuntu.02126 again and use https://launchpad.net/bamf/0.2/0.2.126/+download/bamf-0.2.126-nodoc.tar.gz as the orig.tar.gz
<Mirv> same stuff, just doc/ unchanged from 0.2.124.2
<didrocks> veebers: thanks!
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent, having a look!
<didrocks> Mirv: gorgious, taking your tarball as well :)
<Mirv> didrocks: great! and I agree that this is neater for the SRU team.
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I can understand why they do have this position :)
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks again, good work :)
<Mirv> you're welcome
<didrocks> veebers: I still don't get why the nvidia tests are failing, and not when we run all the tests :/
<sil2100> Ughh
<sil2100> didrocks: I suddenly dont have imternet right now
<didrocks> sil2100: sux :/
<sil2100> Using my phone and some internet packets
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll rerun the release once your branches merged
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm looking what could have changed that the files lens had no results, but no internet doesnt help :/
<didrocks> sil2100: indeed, good luck :/
<sil2100> Ok, I got internet back!
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> sil2100 is back with full powers \o/
<MCR1> Trevinho: Hi. :) Are you here ?
<MCR1> Trevinho:  I did intensive testing regarding the Alt+Enter Fullscreen/Un-Fullscreen shortcut to be sure to not introduce any new issues and found a bug already in Unity trunk:
<Trevinho> MCR1: what's hte problem?
<MCR1> It is currently still possible to invoke the HUD for fullscreened windows
<MCR1> but it is invisible then
<Trevinho> MCR1: one "regression" with that alt+enter I have is that... I used alt+enter to open a new URI in a new tab in ff/chromium and this shourtcut would miss it... .P
<Trevinho> MCR1: yeah, as the menus
<Trevinho> MCR1: we had a problem with that
<MCR1> solution: we should forbid to invoke the HUD and menus -> should be easy
<Trevinho> there's a bug in compiz...
<MCR1> but it should be done
<MCR1> really ?
<MCR1> Trevinho: Don't you think that it would be better to handle this problem in Unity ? I am sorry about your shortcut :-[
<MCR1> Because you can trigger this bug now in trunk.
<MCR1> Simply open a video player with video, double-click it to fullscreen it and then tap ALT to invoke the HUD.
<MCR1> It will still come up, but behind the fullscreened window
<Trevinho> MCR1: well, it depends, for sure we should make unity to draw its window above the fullscreen ones (in certain cases)
<Trevinho> yep
<MCR1> I think the best solution would be forbidding starting the HUD for fullscreen-windows.
<Trevinho> MCR1: the same is for the dash
<Trevinho> MCR1: mh, no... it should above them
<MCR1> uh, did not think about that yet...
<Trevinho> there's a bug available
<Trevinho> MCR1: the HUD is needed also to control apps fullscreen (is one of its most useful cases)
<MCR1> The HUD is a great innovation -> I 100% agree. Who did come up with that ?
<MCR1> Trevinho: Thanks 4 all the info, I am not sure though how to force Unity to draw on top of everything yet, but I'll investigate...
<MCR1> The Panel should already have some code-magic done as On-Top-Windows are still behind it...
<MCR1> The Dash and HUD should probably use the same magic...
<MCR1> It would probably also fix the problem that Docks are on top of Unity's Fullscreen-Dash, making it more or less unusable...
<sil2100> Strange things with the files lens, hm hm
<sil2100> didrocks: I think the test is badly written
<sil2100> didrocks: test_files_lens_preview_open_close <- I'll have to rewrite it, because it works on a broken principle
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I'll try to make a run with the rest meanwhile :)
<luv> last night, I finally got my patch somehow working - so when I right-click a BamfLauncherIcon I get a list of open windows and I can click them to switch between windows quickly - neat
<sil2100> luv: awesome!
<luv> thought there are still bugs in it and one or two memory leaks - I will post the patch (hopefully) next week
<luv> thanks :-)
<sil2100> luv: show it to us once you think it's in good shape ;)
<MCR1> sil2100: bug 627195 is already fixed isn't it ?
<ubot5> bug 627195 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window management - Apps raised from indicators sometimes dont have the focus" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627195
<MCR1> I cannot reproduce it anymore...
<MCR1> sil2100: Please forget it - false alarm...
<andyrock> MCR1, that bug is actually a gtk bug + indicator bug + standard bug
<MCR1> urgh
<MCR1> I am having troubles to reproduce it reliably - sometimes it works, sometimes not
<sil2100> ;)
<andyrock> MCR1, in a nutshell gtk_window_present uses a wrong timestamp
<rye> andyrock: is this the same reason why https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1098753 happens?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1098753 in unity (Ubuntu) "[raring] Launching media files from dash opens them below active window" [Undecided,New]
<andyrock> rye, it's linked but it can be solved on unity-side
<andyrock> rye, unity-lens-* should use startup notification to launch an app
<andyrock> rye, for example try this: open a nautilus window, than try to open another nautilus using the dash
<rye> andyrock: oh
<andyrock> rye, click on another gtk window before opening the dash
<rye> andyrock: this is weird
<andyrock> rye, now try to open do the same thing using the launcher
 * rye found this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/721974 
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 721974 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity should have startup animations for Panel and Launcher" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<andyrock> with the launcher should be fine
<andyrock> ubot5, well the Launcher partially support it
<ubot5> andyrock: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andyrock> lol
<rye> andyrock: yep, launcher is ok
<MCR1> andyrock: I think one of the workarounds is actually working -> CCSM->General Options->Focus Prevention Level->Off (at least for the Indicator Raise issue...)
<andyrock> MCR1, yeah but it's a bad workaround
<andyrock> MCR1, disabling the focus prevention is a bad idea
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm relaunching an unity build + tests now that the switcher branch is merged
<rye> I remember i disabled focus prevention just because nautilus was not playing well (and menus of different app was displayed when nautilus was fullscreen). Now nautilus works properly (for some reason)...
<andyrock> rye, if you use the launcher to launch nautilus yeah it should be fixed
<andyrock> if you want I can tell you how can you fix it for unity-lens-application too
<sil2100> didrocks: ok - will have some more branches/merges ready soon
<didrocks> sil2100: awesome \o/
<rye> andyrock: to fix - look how the launcher handles app startup and do the same for app lens?
<andyrock> rye, yup :) just make sure to think about testing too
<rye> ok, last question - has anybody knows/spotted anything weird with how the panel is rendered in unity - I am still obsessed over https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/723167 and it's definitely not antialiasing settings that break it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 723167 in unity (Ubuntu) "Panel does not use standard GTK/Pango font rendering/antialiasing, causing fuzzy fonts" [Medium,Triaged]
 * rye thinks that title needs to be updated
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_dash_lens_previews_fixed/+merge/144934
<sil2100> didrocks: this should fix 2 dash lens preview tests failing
<sil2100> Let me take a look at some others
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent!
<didrocks> sil2100: ATI doesn't seem in a good shape now :(
<didrocks> Waiting for Unity
<didrocks> Unity seems to be unavailable (for test suite: unity.tests.test_home_lens)
<didrocks> do you think it can be a timeout issue?
<didrocks> (run 51, ATI)
<jibel> il aurait planté?
<didrocks> jibel: seems so…
<jibel> oops, wrong window :)
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: same than with one ws btw on the tests, I think adding some video files for the integration tests will be nice
<didrocks> mterry: hum, needed coffee this morning, I read the message the other way around :)
<didrocks> and blocked on "python" :)
<didrocks> mterry: btw, in addition to what I sent about the crash during the indicator tests on nvidia (I put you on the loop so that you can help them debugging), can you mention as well that it will be good if we can collect in addition to the crash files ~/xsession-errors and /var/log/syslog?
<didrocks> (archived as jenkins artefacts)
<mterry> didrocks, k
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> mterry: my emails were clear enough I hope?
<mterry> didrocks, I think so.  After skimming, I put it on my TODO this morning, haven't read explicitly
<didrocks> mterry: ok, do not hesitate if any question arise before I disconnect
<didrocks> mterry: I still need to relaunch the tests once now that sil2100 fixed most of the issues due to the refactoring
<mterry> didrocks, who's working on the autopilot side of that issue?  (to write empty failed tests before starting any of them)
<didrocks> mterry: it's another issue, nobody right now AFAIK, I just bootstrapped the discussion
<didrocks> mterry: people in CC of this emails should be the right contacts
<sil2100> didrocks, mterry: you can count on me if anything, for now I'll work on reducing the number of failures more - just I'm having lunch right now
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent, I'm sure mterry will abuse of your kindness :)
<mterry> fginther, hello!
<mterry> fginther, in http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-nvidia/90/ there was a test failure caused by a crashing Xorg
<mterry> fginther, but the crash files aren't part of the artifacts.  Is that because crash files aren't picked up yet, or is it some weird bug with this build?
<fginther> mterry, I believe veebers was looking into this issue
<fginther> mterry, the crash files should be saved
<didrocks> fginther: they aren't, we have the same issue on the unity autopilot job
<fginther> we may be able to manually extract them if the machine has been wiped
<didrocks> like here, we have another crash on ati + some dconf crash
<didrocks> they are not archived
<fginther> mterry, didrocks the dconf crash is available on the ati box
<didrocks> fginther: it's not on the artefacts or did I miss anything?
<fginther> didrocks, it's not being copied. it's still sitting on the test machine
<mterry> hm
<didrocks> fginther: jibel reported it manually, but yeah, we need to copy them over jenkins
<fginther> didrocks,  veebers mentioned an issue with apport-retrace which I think is the reason they are not being copies
<fginther> didrocks, I'll investigate a workaround
<mterry> fginther, thanks!
<didrocks> fginther: also, as I was telling tome lines above, we should as well put ~/xsession-errors, /var/log/syslog and Xorg.0.log as artefacts I think
<didrocks> thanks :)
<fginther> didrocks, will do
<didrocks> great ;)
<didrocks> fginther: there are always the 3 jobs to change: indicator/oif/unity
<mterry> didrocks, so I see indicators-head needs manual packaging approval.  Once I review something and llike it, how do I approve it?
<didrocks> mterry: I did it for today to have unity moving, but we can "simulate" what I did
<rperier> hey, could someone look at the merge request 144773 ? I have committed the corresponding autopilot unit test
<didrocks> mterry: so, you did see that the global status was "unstable", isn't it?
<mterry> yeah
<didrocks> clicking on indicators head
<didrocks> the publish job was yellow
<rperier> thanks in advance
<mterry> well, yellow anyway
<didrocks> yeah,  unstable is yellow :)
<didrocks> mterry: look at run 39
<mterry> didrocks, yeah I got as far as reviewing the packaging diff for individual packages
<didrocks> ah good :)
<didrocks> so, then, we need to force the publication
<mterry> didrocks, is this where cu2-run comes in?
<didrocks> yep
<mterry> didrocks, I want a fancy web buttton  :
<didrocks> in jenkins/
<mterry> :)
<didrocks> mterry: well, we need credentials :)
<mterry> didrocks, oauth me!
<didrocks> ahah! :)
<didrocks> ./cu2d-run -P indicators head
<didrocks> for publishing indicators-head
<mterry> didrocks, but OK.  Cool.  Do I have to publish the whole stack or can I specify individual packages on that line too?
<didrocks> I think it's time to share the credentials btw
<didrocks> mterry: no, we validate the integration tests per stack, so the publication is per stack
<sil2100> didrocks: one of the failures *might* be a real regression
<didrocks> sil2100: I can test, I'm on the latest ppa
<sil2100> didrocks: for instance the unity.tests.test_dash.PreviewInvocationTests.test_preview_key sometimes fails, it usually fails on a first start - I noticed it's not 100% reproducible, but I noticed that unity sometimes ignores keystrokes when it's still not loaded completely
<sil2100> didrocks: for instance, I reproduced the problem once on my guest session when trying to run the music lens right after starting
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, interesting, so we need to tests, once after loading, one trying to do that as early as possible :)
<sil2100> didrocks: the Super key got registered, but the 'm' stroke went behind unity and landed on my terminal ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, you're probably right :)
<didrocks> btw, new results for ati/intel, run 52
<didrocks> still waiting on nvidia, crossing fingers
<sil2100> Stressing
<sil2100> I just hope it's enough for a release ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: I hope as well that we won't get Xorg crash this time :)
<fginther> didrocks, hello. if we enable merges to skip the jenkins build process for changelog only updates, can we later run into problems if the changelog contained a version bump?
<didrocks> fginther: not really, because we can't bump build-dep automatically, but if we do that at some point, yeah, it can be
<didrocks> fginther: or you should just add the daily-build ppa as a source
<didrocks> and so we won't have this problem
<fginther> didrocks, ok, that makes sense. thank you
<didrocks> yw :)
<rperier> someone might review a merge request ? (this is a small fix)
<rperier> :)
<bregma> fginther, rumour has it you know where I can find useful test coverage reports for Unity.... is this true?
<didrocks> bregma: ^^
<sil2100> rperier: show us ;)
<fginther> didrocks, the changes to enable this are working, just need some tests, reviews and job config changes...
<rperier> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~rperier/unity/exec-len/+merge/144773
<rperier> ;)
<fginther> bregma, one moment
<didrocks> fginther: oh great! if we have a manual publish in 10/15 minutes, I'll let you know :)
<sil2100> rperier: oh, autopilot test added - nice! Checking it out
<didrocks> fginther: for the unity stack, but then, you'll have to update everyjob
<didrocks> (you really need to automate the job update)
<rperier> sil2100: hehe
<rperier> the fix itself is not *amazing*
<fginther> didrocks, thanks, just give me a heads up on the branch before you push the branch
<rperier> but it does the trick ;)
<fginther> didrocks, I'll try it for real with a branch or two first
<didrocks> fginther: well, if we don't have any packaging change, it will be pushed automatically
<didrocks> fginther: but I can revert approved to needs review
<sil2100> didrocks: can I approve a merge globally, or do you prefer to not merge any new things before the release right now?
<didrocks> if we do that quickly enough, that's fine :)
<fginther> didrocks, ah I see. the revert will work. thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: wait for 15 minutes for safety, but normally, I don't plan to rebuild unity :)
<rperier> sil2100: the bug has been tagged for unity 7.0 ...
<rperier> :)
<sil2100> rperier: it looks good, thanks ;) Get used to google-test and autopilot, since we have a rule that everything that is testable needs to have an automatic test provided in the branch
<sil2100> So you might be writing a lot of tests in the future ;p
<rperier> :p
<rperier> if this is required, np
<bregma> in fact, if all you do is write tests and not change the software, that is a valuable contribution
<mterry> didrocks, et al: I noticed we have a lot of test failures, but that ya'll were working on them.  Where are we on that?
<didrocks> mterry: what do you mean by "a lot"? :)
<sil2100> mterry: what failures do you have in mind ;) ?
<fginther> bregma, does this work? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-mbs-autolanding/357/build=pbuilder,distribution=raring,flavor=amd64/cobertura/?
<didrocks> rperier: I would add to bregma's statement a *very* valuable one :)
<rperier> :)
<didrocks> grrr, game of the day, thanks UTAH, this times, nvidia didn't restart…
<sil2100> huh?
<sil2100> So no nvidia :( ?
<bregma> fginther, that report doesn;t seem very accurate, since it doesn't show about half the code
<alesage> fginther yes it's sneaky b/c it only reports on files *with tests*
<rperier> I might help you fixing/writing tests after this merge if you want :)
<fginther> bregma, yes, there is a problem with one of the coverage tools that causes it to not include files that are not executed during testing. very unfortunate
<mterry> didrocks, sil2100 : Ah nevermind.  I got confused reading the Jenkins page between the 40 unity ones and the indicator (thought we had 40 indicator stack failures)
<bregma> fginther, OK...  do you know how I can build Unity for gcov analysis locally? (I'm  not an expert at cmake)
<rperier> sil2100: thanks to have approved it
<fginther> bregma, I can dig up something
<fginther> bregma, I'll send you mail
<bregma> K, thanks, I need to cross some stuff off my to-do list
<didrocks> mterry: no, it's on the whole unity here ;)
<didrocks> mterry: sil2100: the last run with nvidia, where this time intel UTAH failed was good
<didrocks> mterry: sil2100: I'm powdering just running the publisher job right now and release as it is
<mterry> didrocks, 40 is about normal for unity though right?
<didrocks> mterry: 40/50 yeah
<didrocks> (sum of the 3 configurations)
<didrocks> so 15+ on each
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> \o\
<sil2100> /o/
<didrocks> soooooooo
<sil2100> didrocks: can I globally approve a merge request, or should I wait a moment ;p?
<didrocks> sil2100: you can approve
<sil2100> Ah, I see bregma already did
<didrocks> yeah, seems that he's not really reading IRC :/
<rperier> thanks !
<rperier> :)
<rperier> that's cool ;)
<didrocks> mterry: so, as you can see, arm is still not published
<didrocks> rperier: thanks for your contribution
<rperier> yw
<didrocks> mterry: once, done, as the tests fails and we are going to "bypass/workaround", I'll just run the publisher job
<didrocks> mterry: similar thing than a manual publishing
<didrocks> so ./cu2d-run -P unity
<didrocks> (head is the default release)
<mterry> didrocks, why are we manually publishing this run?  Is 40 tests over the error threshold?  (still not clear at what level those have been set)
<didrocks> mterry: see my discussion above about nvidia not rebooting ^
<didrocks> mterry: so we don't have any nvidia result
<didrocks> because UTAH didn't make it reboot
<rperier> I might help you fixing non-bitesize bugs now, what do you think ? (I try to increase difficulty step by step)
<didrocks> mterry: the previous run, it was UTAH not making intel rebooting :/
<didrocks> mterry: so if one configuration is failing, we are not going to the next step
<mterry> didrocks, sure, OK
<didrocks> but if take this run, and look at the previous one for nvidia
<didrocks> the results are fine
<mterry> didrocks, what is the threshold for errors?
<didrocks> mterry: 8% (but we can get down to 5% in reality) on each configuration
<didrocks> mterry: it's config per config
<didrocks> for unity
<didrocks> for the indicators, it's 2% (meaning, 1 test failing)
<didrocks> per config again
<didrocks> one config being ati, intel or nvidia
<didrocks> if only UTAH was stable…
<mterry> didrocks, and are sil2100 and crew still working on getting to all tests passing, or are we happy with where are and working on features/bugs?
<didrocks> mterry: sil2100 is working on getting the number lower
<mterry> didrocks, cool.  Just trying to get a sense of where we are
<didrocks> mterry: I would be happy to keep the threshold at 3% personnaly, but getting all tests that reliably fails fixed would be a nice improvment
<didrocks> sure sure :)
<mterry> didrocks, oh, gnome-control-center-unity should be added to the unity stack, btw
<mterry> didrocks, any objection?
<didrocks> mterry: not at all :)
<mterry> didrocks, alright, will push to bzr and poke fginther
<didrocks> great! :)
<didrocks> should be in the "misc" stack, maybe?
<didrocks> as no integration tests, and (mostly) independant component
<didrocks> independent*
<mterry> didrocks, it doesn't have tests true
<mterry> didrocks, sure, misc stack
<didrocks> mterry: TBH, I'll just try to release unity and go then, we can see once I'm back and I'll let you add it once you get your creds :)
<mterry> didrocks, add gnome-control-center-unity?  Why wold I need creds for that?
<didrocks> mterry: to the daily release stack
<didrocks> you need to reconfigure the jenkins jobs for the daily release :)
<mterry> didrocks, ah earlier you said fginther did that, but I guess you meant only because I didn't have creds.  OK
<didrocks> mterry: ah no, fginther needs to do the jenkins bot to merge the upstream code
<sil2100> didrocks, mterry: next week the number will be again lower
<didrocks> mterry: this part http://blog.didrocks.fr/public/ubuntu/daily-release/merge-upstream-branch.png
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent!
<didrocks> mterry: we are deploying automatically our jobs for that part: http://blog.didrocks.fr/public/ubuntu/daily-release/daily-release-jenkins-jobs.png
<didrocks> fginther: around for the publication?
<mterry> didrocks, what does this have to do with adding gccu to the misc stack?
<fginther> didrocks, yes
<mterry> didrocks, that's not about landing an upstream branch
<didrocks> mterry: we need to have the facility to land upstream branches
<didrocks> mterry: when we merge back the "latest snapshot"
<didrocks> the branches needs to be merged :)
<didrocks> it's just opening a MP
<didrocks> mterry: <unrelated> so as you can see the check step failed (because of nvidia being stuck) and the rest is green
<didrocks> ("heads" reflect the global status)
<mterry> didrocks, and that's some configuration step above and beyond jenkins being told that this project is part of the misc stack...  OK
<didrocks> mterry: yep :)
<didrocks> so, now, to force the publication, I'm just rerunning the publish job in "force mode"
<mterry> didrocks, alright, will wait until you get back then  :)
<didrocks> mterry: this unfortunately doesn't refresh the "head" job to become green
<didrocks> mterry: so I run  ./cu2d-run -P unity
<didrocks> you can see the publish job running now
<sil2100> Ok everyone, I'll be going for some shopping!
<mterry> didrocks, sure
<sil2100> didrocks: have a nice holiday! ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: have a good week-end! :)
<sil2100> See you
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks, good luck with the tests ;)
<didrocks> fginther: I reverted the status for:
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/unity/latestsnapshot/+merge/144991
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/compiz/latestsnapshot/+merge/144992
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/nux/latestsnapshot/+merge/144993
<didrocks> fginther: so you have 3 to play with :)
<didrocks> fginther: just ensure that they are merged by the EOD :)
<fginther> didrocks, excellent! thanks
<didrocks> fginther: yw :)
<didrocks> mterry: so, as you can see this is the merge back of the snapshot
<didrocks> mterry: the rest is green and the sync file is generated
<didrocks> at 30', a rsync from lillypilly will happen
<didrocks> and sync those 3 components from the ppa
<didrocks> (the cron is running every 15 minutes)
<mterry> didrocks, k
<mterry> didrocks, why does fginther have to do something manual for those snapshot merges?
<didrocks> mterry: oh, he wants to experiment this time to skip rebuilding when merging those snapshot
<mterry> ah
<didrocks> like just taking the MP, recognizing it's this kind of merge and bzr push
<didrocks> will avoid 3 hours of build on compiz for instance
<didrocks> mterry: so, the only thing I don't like is that the global status is showing the "head" one in that case (which can be yellow if there is a manual publish and we rerun the "publish" mode
<didrocks> mterry: I don't want that we rerun all the jobs to skip them (can take time if we have multiple "prepare" packages)
<rperier> I might help you fixing non-bitesize bugs now ?
<rperier> what do you think ?
<mterry> didrocks, I don't follow.  It's red now, but you wish it were yellow if we manually pushed?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, it's read because the "check" step is read
<mterry> right
<didrocks> (because of nvidia failing)
<didrocks> mterry: normally, if UTAH behaves correctly
<didrocks> we can only have red is the build failed
<mterry> didrocks, are UTAH failures like this common usually?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah :(
<didrocks> more than common
<mhr3> davidcalle, ping/
<mterry> Do we understand why/are we working on that?
<davidcalle> mhr3, pong
<didrocks> mterry: I was asked by qa to "open bugs"
<didrocks> and that's what I'm doing
<didrocks> but the poor level of logs makes them generally just closing them
<mterry> hm
<didrocks> without knowing why it failed…
<mterry> open a bug for more logs  :)
<didrocks> it's already there :/
<didrocks> I got the promess that all issues will be fixed in the 2 weeks coming…
<didrocks> if not, I'll escalate…
<didrocks> because it's really creating a pain for us, provisionning a machine isn't the most complexe piece of the process…
<didrocks> mterry: so yellow on the global status happens if:
<didrocks> - we are in manual publishing mode (packaging changes or upstream stack failed/is in manual publishing mode)
<didrocks> - or if one component were skipped because the version in distro is higher than what we have in trunk
<didrocks> green is… well you got it :)
<mterry> :)
<didrocks> mterry: btw, part 4 on stack dependencies published :)
<didrocks> mterry: so right now, the two blockers, to some up are:
<mterry> didrocks, ah more homework  :)
<didrocks> - UTAH and its reliability
<didrocks> - autopilot in case there is a crash stopping its tests (and silently)
<didrocks> mterry: heh, indeed
<jibel> - UTAH and how to ping jibel to relaunch the jobs ;)
<mterry> didrocks, so UTAH team is slowly looking at UTAH issues.  And autopilot work is unscoped?
<didrocks> jibel: I've already given your name and tell them you can be highly bothered :)
<mterry> er, unworked-on right now
<didrocks> mterry: yep, please push the thread I CCed you forward :)
<mterry> didrocks, I imagine Thomi makes sense there
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> mterry: seeing the road we had to ride (like 120+ tests failing, UTAH failing even more…) we are going in the right directions
<didrocks> those 2 are the last baby steps, I hope :)
<didrocks> (I forgot about the "no test on indicators" that we workarounded by stealing the ones from unity which made sense)
<mterry> didrocks, is that so bad?  I assume they exercise them somewhat well.  But we fear gaps I imagine
<didrocks> mterry: we have quite some gap, that's why I'm not that confident and put the failure trigger to 2% for only one test failure
<didrocks> mterry: once we got more, like for the HUD thanks to libcolumbus (so the other email), I hope that it's a starting point
<didrocks> but like, we have none for changing volume, click on the power indicator, and so on…
<didrocks> or changing telepathy presence status
<didrocks> mterry: the team is quite rigorous, but having at some point a safety net will be good
<didrocks> not as high at all as the 2 other points I mentionned though ^
<andyrock> rperier, any contributon is welcome ;)
<andyrock> rperier, so yeah you don't have to ask to fix bitesize bug
<andyrock> *bugs
<rperier> no I am asking for fixing non-bitesize bugs :D
<andyrock> rperier, it's ok too
<andyrock> just make sure there is a bug report
 * mterry hugs rperier 
<rperier> I fixed 2 bitesize bugs, I was just asking if I could help you fixing tests or important blocking bugs in unity :)
<andyrock> rperier, we have a list: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-unity-polish
<andyrock> rperier, but most of them are fixed now
<andyrock> feel free to pick one on bugs.launchpad.com/unity
<andyrock> :)
<mterry> didrocks and I were just talking how we could use more tests written too
<rperier> okay, It's noted ;)
<rperier> thanks
<didrocks> rperier: indicators autopilot tests would be awesome as mterry noted!
<didrocks> fginther: do not forget to have the 3 MP merged before the EOD :)
<didrocks> otherwise, you will give a rough start next week to mterry to understand why some jobs are yellow (even if normally, the logs should be clear ;))
<fginther> bregma, bschaefer unity autolanding jobs have been running without issue (16 total) after https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/unity/initialize_horizontal_drag/+merge/144579
<bschaefer> fginther, \o/
<bregma> we still have out work cut out for us
<bregma> rperier, are you looking for a bug to fix?  there's one that is vexing and irking me daily: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1060887
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1060887 in Unity "Multiple files rebuilt on each run of make" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-unity 2013-01-26
<rawplayer> hello
<rawplayer> how can i disable the top panel with keyboard and network indicator in unity
<rawplayer> i cant find any settings for that with gsettings
<rawplayer> in unity greeter that is
<eff_> hi, excuse me i've been searching for quite a while and can't seem to find an answer on google, how can i make unity display the running applications name/title inside the taskbar instead (or near by) the application icon ?
<krnekhelesh> eff_ that cannot be done unless you want to modify the source code yourself
<eff_> it wouldnt be that much of doing the modification, than setting up the compillation environment for it :/
<eff_> ok, thanks you anyway :)
<krnekhelesh> np :)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-01-27
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi :) Thx 4 the approvals. Are you here ?
<MCR1> Trevinho: Hi. Are you here ?
<rye> Found why unity 2d had jagged edges on the Radiance theme - we are not drawing background for inactive items that's visible by cairo/pango, therefore it tries to antialias with something weird. Adding gtk_render_background before we render the entries makes labels look the way they are supposed to look.
 * rye is talking about the fonts - http://ubuntuone.com/3Du1qgddWLHeHUdxXHY2ND
<rye> Now I only hope that it's the same issue with Unity/Compiz
#ubuntu-unity 2014-01-20
<tsdgeos> otto failures are back ?¿ :(
<tsdgeos> anyone running on i386?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: do you have an i386 chroot with your qt52 packages?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: you there?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, no, why?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: karni was complaining on friday that he could not start unity8 when using demo-stuff PPA
<mhr3_> possible, there were huge changes landing
<Mirv> tsdgeos: no, only amd64
<Guest86298> mhr3_: tsdgeos: good day o/
<mhr3_> karni, hey
<karni> mhr3_: You on holiday/working today?
<mhr3_> wish i was on holiday
<karni> hahah
<karni> mhr3_: Is there any chance you could allocate some cycles to look into why demo-stuff ppa does not run with latest trusty-proposed?
<mhr3_> karni, it should
 * didrocks has a very similar wish than mhr3_
<mhr3_> now :)
<karni> mhr3_: Oh, that'd be neat
<mhr3_> karni, the scope didn't build yet though
<karni> mhr3_: online-music?
<mhr3_> yep
<karni> ack
<mhr3_> karni, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/demo-stuff/+recipebuild/635122
<karni> mhr3_: Thanks Michal!
<mhr3_> karni, something's wrong with saucy builds in that ppa, hope you're on T
<karni> mhr3_: yeah, I'm talking trusty-proposed :)
<karni> cool
<mhr3_> mhall119, ping?
<Gabriel> I have a problem with my duel screens (screen 1: 24 inch - screen 2: 22 inch) on every boot on password entering stage, the screens overlap, after loging in, i have to: monitor settings ->switch off the 22 inch and revert back, is there a fix?
<mhr3_> karni, did you try demo-stuff? does it work now for you?
<karni> mhr3_: flashed trusty, installing now
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey, how is it going?
<dandrader> mzanetti, hi
<mzanetti> dandrader: are you feeling any better?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I'm managing
<mzanetti> :/
<mzanetti> dandrader: I have an issue with an EdgeDragArea you might be able to tell what it is:
<mzanetti> dandrader: for some reason the gesture doesn't seem to be recognized if I'm too fast
<dandrader> mzanetti, maybe too few samples
<mzanetti> but we don't have anything like maxSpeed, do we?
<dandrader> mzanetti, maybe we do. let me check
<mzanetti> dandrader: I'm using the exact same EdgeDragArea code than on the left edge
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, we don't have a maxSpeed or anything like that
<mzanetti> only difference is direction. LeftWards vs RightWards
<mzanetti> the launcher comes in 100% reliable with those fast gestures
<mzanetti> but with the right edge I can make it fail in 80% of the cases if I'm swiping fast
<dandrader> mzanetti, try setting DIRECTIONALDRAGAREA_DEBUG to 1 in DirectionalDragArea.cpp and see if you spot anything suspect
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah... Rejecting gesture because touch point is outside allowed area.
<mzanetti> dandrader: but doesn't this happen on the left edge then?
<dandrader> mzanetti, didn't get your question
<mzanetti> dandrader: this is an example of the left edge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6786044/
<mzanetti> dandrader: you can see that I moved ~150 pixels before the gesture is recognized
<mzanetti> on my screen that is about 7.5 grid units
<mzanetti> the EdgeDragArea is 2 gu in width
<mzanetti> dandrader: now here's the same for the right edge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6786029/
<mzanetti> the movement here is only around 80 pixels (4 gu)
<mzanetti> but still it is rejected because it outside the allowed area
<dandrader> mzanetti, are you sure the DDA here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6786029/ has its direction set to Leftwards?
<mzanetti> awww man
<mzanetti> of course it isn't :D
<dandrader> mzanetti, :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: you don't wanna know how often I read this line and didn't see the issue
<mzanetti> dandrader: thanks a lot
<dandrader> yw
<tsdgeos> man, how did i end up here? :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/6786056/
<mzanetti> much better now
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: that looks just about the right layer to debug some qml
<mzanetti> :P
<mhall119> mhr3_: pong
<mhr3_> mhall119, hey, sent you a mail with updated scopes docs, mind uploading it?
<mhall119> mhr3_: sure
<karni> tsdgeos: Can't attend SU, longer 1-1 with John. my update: looking into scope rendering issues for Scott
<tsdgeos> oki
<mhr3_> Cimi, hey, are you working on the new preview widgets?
<Cimi> mhr3_, yes
<mhr3_> Cimi, how is it looking?
<Cimi> mhr3_, I started friday, was quite sick last week
<Cimi> mhr3_, basically it's abstracting them, right?
<mhr3_> Cimi, yea, i'm wondering if we could try to hook it up with some scope this week
<Cimi> mhr3_, better next week
<Cimi> mhr3_, not in London this week
<mhr3_> Cimi, ah, ok, keep me posted anyways
<Cimi> sure
<karni> thostr_: (Cc mhr3_ (?)) Any chance for some sprint summary notes? :)
<thostr_> karni: no news from backend, from front end point of view I already requested a summary (the cleaned spec) from design
<mhall119> Saviq: can I get an update on those packages needed to build Unity8 on Saucy?
<karni> mhall119: he's on holiday this week
<karni> thostr_: thank you
<mhall119> karni: ah,thanks, anybody else know about those packages?
<mhr3_> mhall119, the recipes are setup to monitor distro branches, once stuff lands in t, it should get build in the ppa
<mhall119> it looks like I'm stuck on a package build that failed
<mhall119> unity-scopes-api
<mhr3_> mhall119, there's landing ask for everything scopes related, should all get updated soon
<mhr3_> which will then trigger the s rebuilds
<mhall119> ok
<mhr3_> mhall119, btw docs updated yet?
<mhall119> mhr3_: in a call and working on it now
<mhr3_> cool
<mhall119> mhr3_: should be updated now
<mhr3_> mhall119, it is indeed, thx
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> mhr3_: is there any way to get structured non-HTML docs from doxygen that I could use to import into the new API Website?
<mhr3_> mhall119, dunno what do you need exactly, but afaik doxygen can generate lots of formats
<bregma> mhall119, Doxygen will produce XML for doing what you want
<mhr3_> mhall119, http://www.stack.nl/~dimitri/doxygen/manual/output.html
<bregma> all you need is an appropriate XSLT to transform it
<mhall119> mhr3_: I can use almost anything, I've been writing simple python scripts to parse and import docs, but structured is better
<mhall119> mhr3_: what branch are the docs generated from?
<mhr3_> mhall119, lp:unity-scopes-api
<tsdgeos> Mirv: shall we remove the 5.2 tag from https://bugs.launchpad.net/libusermetrics/+bug/1268858 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1268858 in libusermetrics "libusermetrics FTBFS - tests fail on armhf" [Critical,New]
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: saviq and i talked about the timeformatter stuff
<tsdgeos> the outcome was
<tsdgeos> we don't care
<tsdgeos> so we documented it as
<tsdgeos> NB: The tests expect the locale to be the C locale, they may fail if run
<tsdgeos> under a different locale, if you get failures others can not reproduce
<tsdgeos> prepend 'LC_ALL=C' to the 'make test' command
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: did you flash your phone today?
<tsdgeos> nope
<mzanetti> hmm... don't do :D
<tsdgeos> ok :D
<mzanetti> didrocks: in which image did that nested mir stuff land?
<mzanetti> trying to get back a device where I can work on
<karni> tsdgeos: Re: my MP - I don't have a better answer than "it's because I followed how ResponsiveGridView was implemented. It did not have bottom margin". Perhaps that needs fixing.
<karni> mhr3_: Any chance you could help me to get this working in unity-scope-tool? I missed a small bit, the scope does not show up, and I was hoping you could help (as saviq is on holiday) https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-vj-integration/+merge/201932
<mhr3_> karni, quick hangout?
<karni> mhr3_: sure, let me quickly fire up laptop, this PC has no mic/cam
<mhr3_> k
<karni> Why do I always have a problem starting a new empty hangout, that should be easier ;P
<karni> mhr3_: mind throwing a link over?
<mhr3_> yep, sec
<karni> mhr3_: http://hangouts.google.com/start
<karni> wait ;D
<karni> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpj4vcqegbshpl3u3msouijs
<karni> that one
<mhr3_> i was faster :P
<karni> mhr3_: lol sry, can you send it again? accidentaly closed window
<mhr3_> nevermind, joining :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ok
<didrocks> mzanetti: you mean, you want to investigate it or not have that issue?
<didrocks> mzanetti: if the latter, the latest image (138) is fine
<mzanetti> didrocks: ah cool, thanks
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, should I mark the filed bug (LP: #1270861) as "Won't fix" then with the remark regarding the C-locale?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1270861 in Unity 8 "TimeFormatterTest fails on non-US locale systems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270861
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i guess yes
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, done
<mhr3_> karni, the good news is that i see the same thing you mentioned - works with make try... but not in scope-tool
<mhr3_> karni, but as for why that is... didn't notice anything obvious
<karni> mhr3_: thank you for giving it a shot
<tsdgeos> karni: if yhe other ones don't have it either maybe you shouldn't have it here either, looks wrong to me but having it behave different is also weird
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: opinions?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: my last comment at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-vj-integration/+merge/201932
 * mzanetti reads
<karni> tsdgeos: The margin at the bottom would be after the last element, so that makes sense.
<karni> tsdgeos: FTR If we end up +1'ing this today, I don't want you to top-approve, before I make this work in unity-scope-tool. mhr3_ didn't find any obvious reasons why wouldn't it work.
<tsdgeos> sure
<karni> The interesting part is that, once you turn on the carousel, and switch back to grid, unity-scope-tool f's up, so that's weird as well.
<mhr3_> karni, Saviq mentioned that issue last week, so it's something he's aware of
<karni> mhr3_: ah, good
<mhr3_> karni, btw since qt doesn't complain about anything, maybe it's an issue with sizing?
<mhr3_> width not set properly
<mhr3_> or something
<karni> mhr3_: yes, that's what I suspect. trying now.
<karni> mhr3_: (FYI thostr_1 ) indeed, seems like height problem. I forced a fixed height, and see stuff appear.
<karni> yay
<karni> Now I need to get it righrt
<tsdgeos> karni: poor's man debugging is adding qml rectangles with color that anchor.fill stuff until you find out what's not showing
<karni> *right
<tsdgeos> oh, you found it already :D
<karni> tsdgeos: but that's a good tip for a future (in case I *need* something like that)
 * mzanetti does that all the time
<karni> tsdgeos: makes me thinkg qmlscene should support something like --view-outlines
<mhr3_> karni, btw do you recall which scope is supposed to be using this?
<mhr3_> cause i wonder how scrolling and cat expansion will work with this
<karni> mhr3_: no, it was just a bit I picked to learn a lot about the code base, and we *could* use that in one of the scopes for MWC.
<karni> mhr3_: yes, that's something I'd like to know as well, don't know as of now as FilterGridView explicitly implements collapsing
<karni> so that bit might be yet missing.
<karni> mhr3_: baby steps :)
<mhr3_> right :)
<myNameIsWho> ping mzanetti  I was wondering if you had some time to talk to me about LauncherModel  for Unity plugin.  I was using it and can not seem to get back anything other then applications://   is there a different model for unity://  ? thanks
<mzanetti> myNameIsWho: what are you trying to do?
<myNameIsWho> lik for 'unity://running-apps', 'unity://expo-icon', 'unity://devices']
<myNameIsWho> mzanetti,  make a launcher
<myNameIsWho> mzanetti,  http://imagebin.org/287811
<mzanetti> myNameIsWho: you want to replace the existing launcher?
<myNameIsWho> mzanetti, not replace add option.  there is other launcher also.  But that is besides that point
<mzanetti> myNameIsWho: in that case you want to replace the launchermodel too
<mzanetti> or well, not use it
<myNameIsWho> mzanetti,  I am not use to using qmlreg singleton type though it is real COOL !
<myNameIsWho> mzanetti,  so you think that I should make different models that read dbus ?
<mzanetti> myNameIsWho: well, depends on what you want to show... you'll get running (recent) applications from the ApplicationManager
<myNameIsWho> cool. mzanetti  yeah What I am doing is porting Ubuntu tv to Unity 8 code so that I can run it on my hdmi stick
<mzanetti> myNameIsWho: you might be able to use the launcherbackend stuff to read the configs
<mzanetti> myNameIsWho: ah, cool
<mzanetti> myNameIsWho: ok, so this is the idea:
<mzanetti> myNameIsWho: the stuff in launcherbackend is intended to be shared between different launchers
<myNameIsWho> using zeroconf to connect to the phone to stream to tv
<mzanetti> and the model should be replaced for each different launcher behavior
<mzanetti> it might not be well enough structured so far tho
<myNameIsWho> I see so like Unity 2d was with bfb trashs applications and devices
<myNameIsWho> each as there own model
<mzanetti> myNameIsWho: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/drawings/d/1AlMDP0VqadG2s0ZdV2lG-5f2SEgpUXjNrfkCq970fDI/edit
<mzanetti> myNameIsWho: actually you should only imeplement a new launcher model. if you stick with the LauncherModelInterface api, the existing UI code will just work fine with a different behavior of the model
<myNameIsWho> mzanetti,  I do not have permission to look at that
<mzanetti> myNameIsWho: http://i.imgur.com/dp3Aj9P.png
<myNameIsWho> mzanetti,  thank you you have been extremely helpful .
<karni> mzanetti: mhr3: You guys mind giving this a quick sanity check? (starting from line 21. everything before line 21 is for reference)
<mhr3> karni, this == ?? (sorry lost scrollback)
<karni> oh sorry
<karni> mzanetti: mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6787158/
 * karni didn't paste the link
 * mzanetti has no idea what this is about :/
<mzanetti> well, I have an idea, but not qualified enough to give constructive feedback
<karni> mzanetti: ack, np
<karni> mhr3: this would basically inject the 'collapse' feature you asked about. The naming is ridiculous, though.
<mhr3> karni, maybe we don't really want it though?
<mhr3> maybe this thing is supposed to be always-expanded?
<mhr3> but that's a design question
<karni> TBH I think "FilterGrid" was a really poor name choice. collapsing is very distant from 'filtering' in my mind. /me stops rambling ;d
<karni> mhr3: let me have a quick look at the spec
<karni> "35 GU - when category is collapsed, cards are cropped at 35 GU"
<karni> mhr3: now that it works extended (just added anchors.fill: parent in 2 places) the next step would be to make it collapsible.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-01-21
<Cimi> tsdgeos, hey dude
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we remove the qmlproject, but now with cmake I think it's just less handy to deal with the qml files
<mzanetti> Cimi: what's the problem?
<Cimi> mzanetti, loses all the integration and highlight with ubuntu components, here
<mzanetti> oh really?
<mzanetti> hmm
<Cimi> mzanetti, might be false
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you point me to an example?
<Cimi> mzanetti, while I was texting you
<Cimi> mzanetti, I realised I should double check I have them installed
<Cimi> might be that apt uninstalled them
<mzanetti> Cimi: if it doesn't work, let me know
 * Cimi upgrades
 * mzanetti is reading the design spec for the tablet right edge
<mzanetti> as a user: \o/
<mzanetti> as a developer: /o\
<tsdgeos> hehe
<Cimi> ahah
<Cimi> mzanetti, yeah I don't have highlight anymore after this qmlproject -> cmake
<mzanetti> Cimi: what doesn't highlight?
<mzanetti> Cimi: everything or just some stuff?
<Cimi> mzanetti, the components
<Cimi> Label, UbuntuShape...
<mzanetti> SDK?
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> mzanetti, thus I don't have auto completion on properties too
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... works here
<Cimi> mzanetti, you have highlight of Label?
 * mzanetti tries
<Cimi> Button
<mzanetti> Cimi: http://i.imgur.com/2P9YKgl.png
<Cimi> mzanetti, with cake??
<Cimi> cmake?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah
<Cimi> mzanetti, how did you open the file?
<Cimi> you open cake, then it asks to build here
<mzanetti> Cimi: opened the cmakelists.txt as project
<Cimi> cake is my cmake
<Cimi> I have autocorrection
<mzanetti> then ctrl + k -> She -> enter
<Cimi> for the recotds
<mzanetti> doesn look like ^ :P
<Cimi> indeed
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> mzanetti, build location of project doesn't affect?
<mzanetti> Cimi: no, it shouldn't... however, I always change that to unity8/builddir
<mzanetti> (where unity8 is the folder of the current branch)
<mzanetti> Cimi: that way ./run and qtcreator share the same builddir
 * Cimi tried
<Cimi> *s
<Cimi> first I'll build with our tool, then I import
<Cimi> let's see
<mzanetti> Cimi: now I have the same issue
<mzanetti> Cimi: not sure what I did tho
<mhr3_> mzanetti, holy ..., what display are you using?
<mhr3_> frickin huge screenshot
<mzanetti> mhr3_: 2880x1900
<mzanetti> on 15"
<mhr3_> 15"? whaaaat?
<mzanetti> they call it Retina screen
<mhr3_> you can like... see something there?
<mzanetti> mhr3_: sure... using 200 dpi fonts
<mzanetti> and "huge" icons everywhere
<mzanetti> some issues here and there
<mzanetti> but KDE does okayish
<mzanetti> not so much unity7
<mzanetti> unit8 is perfect
<mhr3_> i'd like to see you try to hit the search prev and next icons
<mzanetti> yeah... unity7 doesn't really work on this screen
<mzanetti> for unity8 I use GRID_UNIT_PX=18
<Cimi> mzanetti, now every highlight is broken :|
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... same here. I don't know what made it work before...
<mzanetti> Cimi: just tried with some core apps
<mzanetti> Cimi: same issue there
<Cimi> let's google
<Cimi> nah
<Cimi> mzanetti, missing plugins.qmltypes?
<Cimi> mzanetti, from ubuntu components
<mzanetti> Cimi: no, I don't think so
<mzanetti> Cimi: plugins.qmltypes is only there to resolve compiled stuff
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: everything written in QML should appear without it
<mzanetti> Cimi: http://i.imgur.com/nc59df0.png
<mzanetti> Cimi: so the issue is that qtcreator knows only qmake and qmlproject to set this import path
<mzanetti> Cimi: which means, right now there is no chance to load our internal plugins located in the builddir
<Cimi> so why we used cmake?
<mzanetti> Cimi: however, for stuff that is installed system wide (e.g. Ubuntu .Components) it should load it automatically
<Cimi> if it doesn't fully work with our sdk?
<Cimi> ah I see
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... we definitely need to report a bug about this. If the company guideline is to use cmake, we need to fix the qtcreator cmake integration
<mzanetti> but it did load Ubuntu.Components for me
<mzanetti> but then I closed everything and reopened it and now its gone
<Cimi> :P
<mzanetti> I'll report a bug
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1271184 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1271185
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271184 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[QtCreator] When using cmake, QtCreator fails to load Ubuntu.Components" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271185 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[QtCreator] When using cmake, there is no way to set QML_IMPORT_PATH" [Undecided,New]
<karni> Why is it that I have to kill mumble twice before it connects property the third time hah
<Cimi> karni, but in ubuntu, works on osx
<Cimi> ubuntu/linux
<karni> heh ;)
<Cimi> I meant bug
<karni> Right
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you confirm the bugs?
<kgunn> didrocks: moving here :)....but just wanted to ask
<kgunn> can the autopilot test for attempting to join a wifi
<kgunn> actually fail ? (meaning we won't know the passwords when the test may be run anywhere)
<kgunn> and the point is really to prove the unity8-mir stack...correct ?
<didrocks> kgunn: not sure if you can have a mock, the goal is to ensure that I see a wifi access point, click on the shell indicator, and get a WPA/WEP passphrase prompt where I can ack it
<didrocks> (which was what failing, due to the stacking issue)
<kgunn> Cimi: ^ as we were just discussing
<Cimi> didrocks, we can maybe create an access point
<Cimi> local one
<Cimi> but it's rather not-easy
<kgunn> didrocks: i apologize, i'm catching up...what specificaly was failing ? osk reveal ?
<didrocks> kgunn: no WPA snap decision prompt
<didrocks> so basically, clean phone
<didrocks> click on an access point
<didrocks> then, nothing
<didrocks> there were also stacking issues which were mentionned on the ubuntu-phone ML
<kgunn> got it...and this was only with nested mir ?
 * kgunn finds that a little hard to believe
<didrocks> kgunn: it was
<didrocks> kgunn: 3 people confirming
<didrocks> we only reverted ubuntu-touch-session to disable it
<didrocks> kgunn: just read my emails on the phone ML, everything and what we tested/reverted is detailed there
<Cimi> Wellark, hey dude, have you done any autopilot tests for network?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: can this land? https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/extended-snap-decisions-part2/+merge/188851
<MacSlow> mzanetti, as is hardly... it's been idling for months because that special use-case was no longer needed by use-cases from Design
<mzanetti> ok...
<mzanetti> so seems we don't have anything to land just now
<MacSlow> mzanetti, much wasted time :/
<tsdgeos> meh
<tsdgeos> we have non square icons that don't make QIcon happy and thus we end up with blurry icons :-(
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, you sure it isn't a problem with the theme itself?
<mhr3_> last time i checked it didn't specify scalable icons for everything
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: the problem is we are installing a 144x135 png in a 144 folder
<tsdgeos> and the spec is made only for square icons
<mhr3_> can't we just add some margins?
<tsdgeos> so the loader things that if it's inside a 144 folder it means it's 144x144 and then bad things happen when you ask for a 144x135 one
<tsdgeos> we could, but that would probably break something else :D
<mhr3_> sigh
<tsdgeos> that would not be epecting the margins
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, well, it does work for square icons on the desktop
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: i guess if we add margins, then you'd get margins on the rendering too, no?
<tsdgeos> that's surely not what we want i guess
<mhr3_> unless the shader just centers the current icons anyway
 * tsdgeos adds some more debug code and finds weirder stuff
<Wellark> Cimi: ?
<Wellark> haven't got that far
<Wellark> I'm finishing the project I'm currently working this week and then it's all-in for networking
<cwayne> thostr_1, ping
<thostr_1> cwayne: pong
<cwayne> thostr_1, hi, i was wondering if you guys had any status on the scopes-registry being able to query remote scopes?
<tsdgeos> boo, i think i found a bug in Qt (another one) :D
<thostr_1> cwayne:marcus is still working to get remote scopes fully working
<tsdgeos> can anyone see why this would happen?
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6792543/
<thostr_1> cwayne: he estimated to have it done by end of this week
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑↑
<cwayne> thostr_1, done as in having a MR to trunk, or done as in having it in a package in the ppa?
<thostr_1> cwayne: first one, second is often out of our hands unfortunately
<thostr_1> cwayne: we're trying but I cannot promise this
<cwayne> thostr_1, who controls the ppa releasing bits?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: seems to preserve the aspect ratio
<mzanetti> PreserveAspectFit
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure, but look at the last one
<tsdgeos> why do i get QPixmap(QSize(105, 99) ) instead of QPixmap(QSize(144, 135) ) as i did get?
<mzanetti> hmm... interesting
<mzanetti> seems to actually scale down the QImage
<mzanetti> QIcon
<tsdgeos> i'd say the cachine code is confused
<tsdgeos> and returning me the last pixmap for no real reason
<tsdgeos> oh lol
<tsdgeos> huge bug in the qiconloader code
<tsdgeos> i'll fix it tomorrow
<tsdgeos> wonder how noone found this yet :-S
<tsdgeos> it does indeed scale the pixmap down
 * tsdgeos waves
<myNameIsWho> Hello there I was wondering if I could get some help on debugging Unity.  I have ran unity --debug and it shows that "unity-panel-service: no process found"   the shell does not show up at all neither does the launcher,dash nor panel.  Thanks for your time.
<myNameIsWho> I am taking it that it is a glib service that is not found.  I am going to look into that.  I also see where some non-useful gdb and compiz messages.
<myNameIsWho> Ok nevermind I was able to get unity going again after removing ~/.config/compiz-1 and dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
#ubuntu-unity 2014-01-22
<karni> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-fix-grid/+merge/202593
<karni> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-fix-filtergrid/+merge/202594
 * karni eod
<mzanetti> didrocks: hey, just writing the test plan for unity8
<mzanetti> didrocks: "Ensure that all AP tests are passing."
<mzanetti> can't we have that automated?
<didrocks> mzanetti: there is andy's job I mentionned yesterday (ping doanac once he's around on the CI), it's a self-service testing
<didrocks> mzanetti: but for the rest, we need the CI team to provide an automated service for it
<didrocks> so, please write your queries down ;)
<mhr3> Cimi, ping?
<mzanetti> where?
<didrocks> mzanetti: I guess email ev, asac and I
<mzanetti> ok
<didrocks> (well, just CC me, I'm not in the CI team or in that chain of operations ;))
<Trendal> .
<Trendal> yo
<Cimi> mhr3, pong
<mhr3> Cimi, just wondering, you do know about the design spec for the preview components, right?
<Cimi> there is a doc
<Trendal> wondering if anyone can point me in the way of getting 3 monitors going.  I tried and failed again.
<mhr3> paulliu, you saw the doc as well, right?
<tsdgeos> and otto is broken again
 * tsdgeos goes to the crying corner
<mhr3> sil2100, hey, any idea what this is about? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/163037120/buildlog.txt.gz
<sil2100> mhr3: hi! Is it reproducible?
<mhr3> sil2100, yes, retried it now, just got a mail that it failed
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do you know what i need to run the unity-scope-tool ? demo-stuff ppa and some registry stuff i remember?
<mhr3> didrocks, you're bzrlib guru, seen something like that before ^^^?
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, this is bzr-builder itself. I got some in the paste and never got that worked done. That's one of the reason I enforce split mode and so, don't use recipes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, are those common failures that happen on many MPs? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/draghandle_lp1269022/+merge/202484/comments/472332
<paulliu> mhr3: yes.
<tsdgeos> dandrader: otto is silly
<tsdgeos> fails, then works, then fails again
<tsdgeos> noone knows why
<tsdgeos> dandrader: at the moment we are in the fail stage
<mzanetti> Cimi: hi. You have been testing the side stage stuff lately, right?
<mzanetti> Cimi: if you launch a sidestage app on the tablet, does that work properly?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, btw, would you have time to review it? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/draghandle_lp1269022/+merge/202484
<tsdgeos> sure
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes
<Cimi> mzanetti, it works
<Cimi> mzanetti, not 100% fine but runs
<karni> tsdgeos: Added comment - https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-fix-grid/+merge/202593
<mzanetti> Cimi: here, if I have only one side stage app running, the main stage is black, and swiping it to the right keeps the app where it is
<karni> tsdgeos: Any hints how would you unit test that?
<tsdgeos> karni: but compile unity8 trunk
<tsdgeos> and you'll see the bug is not there
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes, mine stage is black
<tsdgeos> karni: someone changed that made stuff be not centered
<karni> tsdgeos: The code was wrong, mathematically. I don't understand how that would be centered in unity8 without that chage :O :S
<karni> *change
<tsdgeos> karni: well, just look at the phone, it is centered
<karni> tsdgeos: Do you mean latest trusty-proposed?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> without demo-stuff
<karni> tsdgeos: It's not. That's where the screenshots came from. I flashed it before applying demo-stuff and applying them.
<karni> oh
<karni> now were getting somewhere
<tsdgeos> that's not what the comment says
<karni> tsdgeos: What did you mean by that last sentence?
<tsdgeos> your comment says
<tsdgeos> "The problem exists in both.
<tsdgeos> Screenshots above show latest trusty-proposed with demo-stuff ppa applied.
<tsdgeos> Screenshots below show same problem in unity-scope-tool:"
<tsdgeos> that is both have demo-stuff applied, no?
<karni> tsdgeos: Correct
<karni> well, if you consider unity-scope-tool having demo-stuff applied (you know what I mean), then yes
<tsdgeos> well, unity-scope-tool is only in new-scopes which is what demo-stuff gives you
<tsdgeos> so yes, i consired it the same
<karni> right
<karni> FTR just confirmed with Katie left alignment wasn't intentional.
<karni> tsdgeos: So you're saying I should flash clean image of trunk, and check it out?
<tsdgeos> yes and no
<tsdgeos> you can't run unity-scope-tool in "plain" unity8
<tsdgeos> but what "yes", if you run unity8 and check the default dash scopes
<tsdgeos> that have 3 columns in the grid
<tsdgeos> they are perfectly aligned
<tsdgeos> karni: no need to flash the phone, just run it on your desktop
 * karni investigates
<tsdgeos> lunch, back later
<Wellark> Cimi: you pinged me yesterday
<Cimi> Wellark, yup
<Cimi> Wellark, I am fine at the moment :)
<Wellark> I assume you are trying to write an AP test for connecting to a wifi network
<Wellark> I would advice against it ATM, it's way too complicated to do properly
<Wellark> connecting to a wifi network requires actual HW to be available
<Wellark> or you have to mock all the relevant network-manager classes
<Wellark> I will get there eventually, but blocking mir merges just for that AP test is IMO unreasonable
<Wellark> Cimi: ^
<Cimi> Wellark, there is a mock
<Cimi> Wellark, python-dbusmock
<Wellark> Cimi: which handles secret agents, etc correctly?
<Cimi> Wellark, don't know
<Cimi> Wellark, let's move to ubuntu-touch
<Cimi> Wellark, ask pitta there
<Cimi> Wellark, pitti
<tsdgeos> karni: did you run trunk unity8 on your desktop?
<karni> tsdgeos: yes. and I think it's related to delegate size, but I haven't confirmed that yet. I'm adding tests for collapsedRowCount in FilterGrid.
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> karni: do you think you could try to do this work directly over trunk instead of over the new-scopes branch?
<karni> tsdgeos: I asked Scott if he has his scope working with the old API. If he doesn't, I'd have to dedicate (significant?) time reproducing the problem on trunk.
<karni> But I understand where your question comes from.
<tsdgeos> karni: but why would this be scope dependant?
<tsdgeos> scopes just give data
<tsdgeos> the grid view layout should be the same for all, no?
<karni> tsdgeos: It should. Let me rephrase that. I think it's actually the delegate size that influences the spacing/marings. Because they're small in trunk, one can't reproduce the issue.
<karni> They're significantly larger in new unity8, thus easily reproducible.
<karni> Yes, grid view should be same in both.
<tsdgeos> karni: but you could still reproduce it in a test
<karni> tsdgeos: I'll try that
<tsdgeos> since there you can set any size for the delegates you want
<karni> perfect
<karni> tsdgeos: Is it legal for me to change API of qml/Component/FilterGrid? i.e. I believe 'collapsedRowCount' (which is settable) should not reflect real collapsedRowCount, when the model.count would simply not fill up the visible rows when collapsed. In other words - either I would introduce "maxCollapsedRowCount" and use collapsedRowCount to indicate *real* value of rows, OR use 'collapsedRowCount' as is (no API change) and internally keep a ...
<karni> ... smaller or equal value to collapsedRowCount elsewhere.
<karni> I hope it was clear what I said.
<tsdgeos> karni: i am not sure :D
<karni> I see.
<tsdgeos> karni: i guess it should be 1 instead of 2 when there's not enough items
<karni> That's right
<tsdgeos> but probably ask katie about it?
<karni> or 2 instead of 3 if there's not enough items
<karni> tsdgeos: Don't get me wrong. It's not a design decision - if we have "collapsedRowCount: 3" (say, 2 columns) and we have 2 items, it's clear we just display 2 items instead of 2 items and 4 blank spaces (2 empty rows)
<karni> What I mean is, the problem appears when there's only 2 elements in a filter grid that specifies collapsedRowCount: 2
<karni> which is more than the model contains, and UI goes nuts
<tsdgeos> i got lost :D
<karni> though - I still need to reproduce that.
<karni> tsdgeos: quick mumble?
<tsdgeos> sure, give me a sec
<karni> thanks. 1 min, be right there
 * karni is there, not sure which room to choose haha
<karni> tsdgeos: small success. FilterGrid goes nuts also in testFilterGrid, when I set maximumNumberOfColumns to 2 instead of 3, the layout goes from 3 columsn to 1 (!). So I guess I'm getting somewhere.
<tsdgeos> cool \o/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: standup?
<karni> tsdgeos: That's regarding the rendering bug (latter MP), not the grid spacing, just yet.
<tsdgeos> one at a time!
<karni> inded
<karni> *indeed :D
<karni> Cimi: can you stay after standup for a moment?
<elopio> can I get a quick review for a one-line change?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/wait_for_category/+merge/202523
<tsdgeos> elopio: want me to add you to the google calendar standup invite?
<elopio> tsdgeos: kevin already added me.
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> okidkoi
<elopio> mzanetti: can't we have autolanding for trunk, and then manual promotion from trunk to the current version?
<mzanetti> elopio: no
<elopio> it sounds terrible that for a branch like mine, your machine will be stuck running for 3 hours.
<mzanetti> elopio: I know
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so you get to dry-run the manual-landing with https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/wait_for_category/+merge/202523 :D
 * tsdgeos hides
 * mzanetti hides too
<elopio> where should I complaint? didrocks?
<mzanetti> elopio: I think asac
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: that commit is for autopilot. we don't need it any more :P
<elopio> I'll find some more townsmen in rage and go to him with torches.
<mzanetti> didrocks: what are the MP guidelines in order to set the "Ready" field to yes?
<mzanetti> ah found it. nvm
<mzanetti> elopio, tsdgeos: does the branch comply with this checklist? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Common
<tsdgeos> it's too long
<tsdgeos> i'm going to say no
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> when it is, set the ready field in here to yes and come back to me: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=0
<elopio> yeah, no. It's not in sync with trunk because it cleanly merges into it.
<elopio> mzanetti: I'm updating...
<tsdgeos> so we need to have an arhmf chroot now?
<tsdgeos> awesome
<tsdgeos> why have automatic testing
<tsdgeos> when you can force everyone to waste his time
<tsdgeos> this is nuts
<karni> mhr3: available for quick hangout?
<elopio> Cimi: I've been reading the autopilot code for indicators. Let me know if you need a hand with that.
<Cimi> elopio, thanks in case
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: ping
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: hi
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: just wanted to make sure i added a comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/libhud-qt/+bug/1271036 in case you were working in a fix
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271036 in libhud Qt "libhud-qt segfault when building on amd64 against Qt 5.2" [Critical,New]
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I hadn't actually noticed that one, thanks for sorting it!
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I presumably would realistically have to wait for some new release of Qt there, though!
<pete-woods> ?
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: you just get Mirv to distro-patch the patch
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: ah, cool, will do that then!
<pete-woods> thanks again!
<tsdgeos> yw
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: just worked out that Mirv = Timo :$
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> nicks and names
<tsdgeos> that big first world problem :D
<pete-woods> :)
<tsdgeos> add faces into the mix
<tsdgeos> and i'm lost
<pete-woods> yes, I know what you mean
<pete-woods> even when you've spoken on a hangout
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: also, thought I'd let you know that progress has been made on the quit action
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: okidoki
<pete-woods> with any luck, the unity8 side should need no changes
<pete-woods> just need to do some patching up inside the uitk to listen to a "quit" signal
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: it will need for sure, the buttons in the hud bar are hardcoded :D
<tsdgeos> and i guess they want the button back
<tsdgeos> not just when you search for quit
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: there should still be a "quit" labelled button in the toolbar
<tsdgeos> no i killed that long time ago
<pete-woods> okay, fair enough
<tsdgeos> so i need to readd it
<tsdgeos> and make sure it calls whatever you need on it
<pete-woods> the API should be exactly the same at any rate
<tsdgeos> cool
<pete-woods> in the new HUD release, I've also included the Qt API, in-case you're interested
<pete-woods> so if you wanted, you could just hook that straight into the QML, instead of using the one in unity8
<pete-woods> I've trimmed off anywhere it exposed dee, and that sorta thing
<mhr3> karni, i am now
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: cool, i'll have a look
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: the plan is really to make the client library simpler / more reliable - I'll probably just made it a pure Qt lib once it's in use
<karni> mhr3: join me? :) https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpi855g63gciccj1rugpifuc
<kgunn> elopio: curious...do you have a bug ref for the new AP test for " install a click app with no u1 account associated"
<mhall119> Saviq: are you going to give an update on Unity8 progress in the UE Live call in an hour?
<mhr3> he's on holiday
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> I'll get him next week then
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<mterry> kgunn, hello
<elopio> kgunn: no, that's just on my whiteboard. Do you need a bug for it?
<kgunn> elopio: no, its ok...was just cross referencing
<kgunn> on some stuff, saying it is dependent that we provide those tests first
<elopio> kgunn: also, you know you can't install an app without u1 account, right?
<elopio> kgunn: let me file the bug...
<kgunn> elopio: ok, " you know you can't install an app without u1 account".... so are you supposed to be ?
<elopio> kgunn: no, you shouldn't.
<elopio> I'm just saying, nevermind.
<elopio> kgunn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1271722
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271722 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "missing autopilot test: try to install an app without u1 account" [High,In progress]
<kgunn> elopio: hey thanks man
#ubuntu-unity 2014-01-23
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu-media/noprivate/+merge/202708 now passes CI
<Mirv> tsdgeos: thanks
<Mirv> funny that it failed only on i386
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> Mirv: should https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu-sensors/+bug/1271034 be marked as done/invalid ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271034 in qtubuntu-sensors "qtubuntu-sensors fails to build against Qt 5.2 (QtQml)" [Critical,In progress]
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it needs that proposed merge included. I just added the note to above since I wrongly linked to that bug in the e-mail and the other bug is now which happens even after my branch would be merged.
<tsdgeos> does it?
<tsdgeos> i can compile it fine without that one
<tsdgeos> with the current qt ppa packages
<tsdgeos> well, can't compile it because of the other bug
<Mirv> tsdgeos: you might have qtdeclarative-dev installed on your computer otherwise, but nothing in the build deps pulls it in so it fails in cleaner oen
<tsdgeos> ahhh
<tsdgeos> right
<Mirv> and again I'm missing links, hmph. adding some
<Mirv> too hasty, too hasty
<Mirv> I'm not sure what has changed regarding the location plugin, but I think I can make a temporary build of qtubuntu-sensors without the ubuntu positioning plugin.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ok, added my comment to https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu-sensors/+bug/1271034 then, not sure i'm really the one to have much opinion on it, but seems logical to me
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271034 in qtubuntu-sensors "qtubuntu-sensors fails to build against Qt 5.2 (QtQml)" [Critical,In progress]
<tsdgeos> Mirv: they added a new virtual you have to implement, i can try returning null in that new virtual, actually we aare already doing that in one of the virtuals so it should "be fine"
<tsdgeos> let me make a quick MR
<Mirv> tsdgeos: you're probably right. I think Debian started even removing some references from CMake files.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ah just that kind of stuff, I fixed a similar thing somewhere once even.
<Mirv> returning null was enough in that some other case too :)
<Mirv> thank you
<Mirv> tsdgeos: does it need to be #ifdef 5.2/5.0:d?
<tsdgeos> i'd say so
<tsdgeos> but let me check
<tsdgeos> yep it does
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu-sensors/newvirtual/+merge/202811 should be it
<Mirv> tsdgeos: \o/ in a hangout, will test soonish
<seb128> MacSlow, hey, how are you? Could you have a look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/1092905 when you have some spare cycle (that's an old bug but it's quite visible since we change the default focus config)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1092905 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "incorrect placement on multimonitor systems with focus-follow on" [High,Confirmed]
<MacSlow> seb128, taking a look
<seb128> MacSlow, thanks
<MacSlow> seb128, updated the bug with my estimation on what's possibly causing the issue.
<seb128> MacSlow, danke
<seb128> MacSlow, but the panel has the same size on all screens no?
<MacSlow> seb128, sometimes the strut is initially calculated before the panel is visible right after login... best solution would be to always calculate the strut per screen before each notification is put on screen.
<MacSlow> seb128, since I'm out of that kind of stuff for some cycles now, I can't easily predict how much effort this is to fix... I want to say maybe have a half a day... but there's something I'm missing I'm sure. Otherwise I would have implemented it back then.
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: ping
<seb128> MacSlow, can't we just hardcode the high of the panel under Unity sessions? it's a hack but should just work...
<MacSlow> seb128, well then we'll get bug-reports from people using non-default font-sizes and people who place their panel not on top etc.
<MacSlow> seb128, but despite that... hard-coding would of course work to some extend
<seb128> MacSlow, well, I said "in Unity sessions"
<MacSlow> seb128, I know :)
<seb128> there is no way to changing the panel position there
<seb128> well, in any case, do you think you can look at it this cycle?
<seb128> if not maybe bregma's team can help?
<seb128> MacSlow, but there is probably another bug than the one you describe there
<MacSlow> seb128, I'll ask kgunn when he let's me slot this in... hard-coding should not take that much time... compared to the full/robust solution
<seb128> MacSlow, I'm using my laptop atm, booted it this morning undocked (so 1 screen) and the volume bubbles go over the panel
<seb128> MacSlow, so it's not a "by screen strut" issue
<MacSlow> seb128, the desktop-strut is determined upon notify-osd startup... and if notify-osd is started before the panel was visible... that causes the overlap
<MacSlow> seb128, and that's the partly-related other bug with desktop-struts
<seb128> MacSlow, no, I just restarted notify-osd in my session, still behaving buggy
<seb128> so it's not a start order issue
<seb128> unity is well in place for some hours and didn't move there :p
<MacSlow> seb128, hm... that's new then... odd
<seb128> MacSlow, it also works fine if "gsettings set com.canonical.notify-osd multihead-mode no-focus-follow
<seb128> "
<seb128> MacSlow, it bugs only if I set "focus-follow"
<seb128> MacSlow, so seems a bug in the "focus-follow" codepath
<seb128> the strut doesn't change by changing the key
<seb128> (I'm with 1 screen atm, both config should be equivalent)
<MacSlow> seb128, the strut needs to be grabbed dynamically, which is not the case right now iirc
<seb128> MacSlow, why?
<seb128> that case is "start notify-osd in a started session, with 1 screen"
<seb128> the 2 focus cases shouldn't behave differently
<MacSlow> seb128, I need to look at the code... I really can't recall the details
<seb128> MacSlow, ok, anyway we need to fix it this cycle, we can't release the LTS with the bubbles displayed over the panel
<karni> tsdgeos: regarding this [1] - I have no clue, I branched clean and still segfault. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-vj-integration/+merge/201932
<karni> tsdgeos: No other changes, no uncommited changes.
<tsdgeos> :S
<tsdgeos> karni: what's the backtrace?
<karni> tsdgeos: I change to "vertical-journal", click apply, and unity-scope-tool says good bye
<karni> tsdgeos: I don't have it. The terminal just spits "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<karni> where are the core dumps?
<tsdgeos> run -g
<karni> tsdgeos: excuse me?
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> that's the scope-tool
<tsdgeos> not unity8 that is crashing, no?
<tsdgeos> or?
<karni> unity-scope-tool, yes
<tsdgeos> just run it with gdb then
<karni> tsdgeos: I can try, but I haven't used it much in my life haha
<tsdgeos> just
<tsdgeos> gdb binary
<tsdgeos> run
<tsdgeos> bt
<tsdgeos> once it crashes
<karni> ok
<karni> tsdgeos: hrm. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6802371/
<tsdgeos> that is veeeeeeeery weird
<karni> tsdgeos: indeed. line 38 of qlimitproxymodelqml.cpp looks fine to me
<tsdgeos> karni: do you have a LimitProxyModel whose inner model is itself?
<tsdgeos> karni: can you continue the bactkrace to see what's below #13
<karni> wtf.. now it doesn't segfault?
 * karni retries
<karni> to answer your question - no, I don't have limitproxymodel whose inner model is itself
<karni> tsdgeos: Well. This is very strange indeed. It no longer segfaults...
<tsdgeos> that's the only reason i can find of that the limit model was calling itself
<karni> and that's the first time I've seen it _not_ seg fault
<karni> tsdgeos: maybe the reason it doesn't segfault is it doesn't seem to be trying to switch to vertical-journal in fact any more.
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: hi
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: has your branch for the hud stuff landed?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: the changes will actually be to the unity-action-api project, but no, they've not landed yet
<didrocks> mzanetti: FYI, I'm going to disable the automerger for unity8 (didn't have a chance to do it before)
<didrocks> mzanetti: you will still get feedback on the MP
<mzanetti> ah ok
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: do you have a link so i can have a look? or still not ready?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: it's all being track here https://bugs.launchpad.net/hud/+bug/1269409
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1269409 in Unity HUD "Reenable closing apps from HUD" [Undecided,In progress]
<pete-woods> *ed
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: so i won't get something like HUD_CLIENT_QUERY_TOOLBAR_UNDO: ?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: it should add the quit entry, just like it used to
<didrocks> mzanetti: do not forget to file https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdC05a2ZQSmgwU2NFYnJQOE9qMDRYa3c#gid=1 btw :)
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: but what i do for the rest of toolbar icons
<tsdgeos> is call hud_client_query_execute_toolbar_item
<didrocks> mzanetti: so that I know which components you are looking at
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: hmm, it looks like quit was never in that list..
<didrocks> (and disable the merge job)
<tsdgeos> so i need something like pete-woods: so i won't get something like HUD_CLIENT_QUERY_TOOLBAR_QUIT, no ?
<tsdgeos> you sure?
 * tsdgeos logs the file
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I will add it, as that's a mistake
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/hud/trunk.14.04/view/head:/libhud-client/toolbar-items.h and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/hud/trunk.14.04/view/head:/libhud-client/HudToolbarModel.cpp
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: sure, but maybe it was removed?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> see https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/hud_remove_quit_button/+merge/162220
<tsdgeos> there used to be a  HUD_CLIENT_QUERY_TOOLBAR_QUIT
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: okay, that makes sense
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I've re-added the quit stuff into the HUD client library now, will add an MR to that bug
<tsdgeos> oki
<karni> tsdgeos: I'm not feeling well, Cc'ed you on an e-mail to my manager.
<tsdgeos> karni: take care then :-)
<karni> thanks, tsdgeos
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok qtsensors-ubuntu built now in the PPA with the tests disabled, otherwise trunk. the tests failing has a new number bug #1271886
<ubot5> bug 1271886 in qtubuntu-sensors "qtubuntu-sensors & Qt 5.2 - part 3, tests failing" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271886
<tsdgeos> Mirv: okidoki
<tsdgeos> Mirv: fwiw i think i may have a fix for those intel only crashers at https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,76374 but don't add it to our code yet, want to get more feedback from upstream
<Mirv> zsombi also had progress with fixing UI Toolkit problems (I think this, not sure if everything there https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/singletonFix) but had to leave before submitting a merge proposal
<Mirv> ok, interesting
<Mirv> or well, there is a merge proposal but I guess it's not final one from the looks of it https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/singletonFix/+merge/202610
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> lots of commented out stuff :D
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: if you want you can upgrade the device to Qt 5.2 using these simple instructions ;) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6802938/ (and get a unity8 crasher I think)
<Mirv> unity8 seemed to respawning so I stopped it with initctl and saw it crashing when started with 'unity8' as phablet user
<Mirv> but that's starting to be it for me for today. lots of nice progress.
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> "simple"
<mzanetti> elopio: this is the notes document btw: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1fbGNXRQ_tpiprdz2qe3Fk9L_zR-D1SEMCU3rcD-D70U/edit#
<cwayne> davidcalle, bon anniversaire!
<davidcalle> cwayne, hey, merci ! :)
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<mterry> kgunn, hi
<karni> Mirv: FYI Saviq is on holiday this week.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i tried following those instructions
<tsdgeos> died
<mhr3> mhall119, btw unity deps finally built in the ppa
<mhr3> mhall119, not sure if you noticed
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> thanks mhr3
<kgunn> Cimi: ping
<Cimi> kgunn, pong
<mhall119> mhr3: is everything needed in the ~unity-team PPA now?
<mhr3> mhall119, needed for what?
<mhall119> to build Unity8 on Saucy
<mhr3> should be
<mhr3> try :)
<mhall119> thanks, I'll update the instructions on unity.u.c
 * mhall119 is 70% done with the build already
<mhall119> but I have a lot of PPAs too, so I'm not sure if the SDK team PPA is needed or not, for example
<mhr3> yea, sdk is needed too
<mhr3> unity8 uses components that weren't in saucy
<mhall119> ah ha, see, that's the kind of thing that I wouldn't have discovered since I already had it
<mhr3> i know only cause i couldn't run unity8 and that was the reason :)
<mhall119> works!
<mhall119> well, mostly
<mhall119> but it builds and runs, and that's what matters most :)
<mhall119> now I can finally upgrade to trust :)
<mhall119> mhr3: I assume the packages in this PPA will continue getting updated when new revs land in trunk?
<mhr3> mhall119, when stuff lands in distro, yes
<sil2100> jamesh: hi!
<sil2100> jamesh: are you still around?
<sil2100> mhr3: hi!
<sil2100> mhr3: how can I check through the console if a scope is running?
<mhr3> sil2100, which scope?
<mhr3> sil2100, but simple answer - query it
<sil2100> mhr3: in this case the mediascanner scope
<sil2100> mhr3: since again I try releasing it, but after updating the unity-scope-mediascanner, I don't see it working on the dash...
<mhr3> sil2100, ls /usr/share/unity/scopes/music/ ?
<sil2100> hm, don't see it there
<sil2100> mhr3: there's /usr/share/unity/scopes/mediascanner-music
<mhr3> sil2100, what extension does it have?
<sil2100> mhr3: it's a directory, two files are in there: libmediascanner-music.so  mediascanner-music.ini
<mhr3> sil2100, wait, can you do listing of the scope pkg?
<mhr3> sil2100, yea, that's "new" scope, that won't show up in the dash now
<sil2100> mhr3: but like, it won't work at all?
<sil2100> mhr3: since it doesn't seem to work anymore now
<mhr3> sil2100, no, the pkg is supposed to have both
<mhr3> but maybe something got lost somewhere
<mhr3> i'll bring it up on the standup tomorrow
<sil2100> mhr3: here it only has the new one, i.e I only see mediascanner-music/ and mediascanner-video/ installed in the package
<mhr3> sil2100, proclaim it not working then
<sil2100> mhr3: boo... I thought that with the new unity-scopes-api and unity-scopes-shell, the new ones will work fine
<sil2100> mhr3: at least that's what I understood when talking with Jussi and Thomas?
 * sil2100 could have misunderstood
<mhr3> sil2100, they do work fine probably, but we can't switch to new scopes yet... no apps scope etc
<sil2100> mhr3: ah, then hm... I wonder why this got marked as 'ready for release'
<mhr3> that's why we need to keep the old ones too for now
<mhr3> because it was supposed to have both the old and the new
<mhr3> i was specifically asking if they are parallely installable and got told that they are
<honeybuntu> If I am running ubuntu 12.04.3LTS should I downgrade from 0.9? Compiz keeps crashing inadvertently right after a clean install (3 re-installs generates same scenario; Compiz closed unexpectedly due to error)?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-01-24
<Mirv> karni: oh, right, thanks (regarding savi_q)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: does http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2242/testReport/junit/unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications/InteractiveNotificationBase/test_sd_incoming_call_Desktop_Nexus_4_/ make any sense to you?
<sil2100> jamesh, thostr_: morning! https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-mediascanner/+bug/1272218
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1272218 in Unity Media Scanner Scope "Latest lp:unity-scope-mediascanner scope does not work" [High,New]
<jamesh> sil2100: hi.  I discovered a problem while testing the scope today: I missed one location when fixing the scope for the API renaming
<jamesh> sil2100: trunk is now working with the new scopes API version of unity-scope-tool for me
<sil2100> jamesh: will it now work even with the old scopes API?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hm... looks like the tap/click on the button didn't happen.
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: can you try seeing if you can repro it? it's the only failure in autopiloot we are having now (now that otto decided not to crash every other run again)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'm in NotifyOSD bug-fixing land atm... I'll give it a deeper look laster today.
<tsdgeos> oki
<jamesh> sil2100: sorry, was finishing off a meeting.  If I branch the mediascanner scope from before the updates to the new API, how difficult would it be to have packages for both?
<jamesh> sil2100: so, the  lp:unity-scope-mediascanner/saucy branch looks like what we'd want to parallel install with the new binding.  Would updating the package name of the new scope to unity-scope-mediascanner2 be enough?
<sil2100> jamesh: hmmm, I think that maybe we should just wait for the switch to the new scopes API in overall?
<jamesh> well, we want to be able to test out the new code.  I know thostr_ is very keen to see this land, since it has taken longer than expected.
<mzanetti> Cimi: if the test launches an app etc, I'd put it into the app lifecycle tests
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, or upstart?+
<mzanetti> Cimi: not sure why the app lifecycle and upstart tests are not groupes
<mzanetti> grouped
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah ok. no. thats different
<mzanetti> Cimi: test_upstart  tests if unity8 communicates correctly with upstart when unity8 is starting
<Cimi> so app lyfecycle
<Cimi> lifecycle
<mzanetti> Cimi: the app lifecycle tests are the ones, yeah
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, same check in upstart file works, not in app lifecycle
<Cimi> I'm debugging
<Cimi> with works I mean, it fails when it is expected to fail
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... dunno... actually imho the lifecycle tests should be in the unity8 directory too
<mzanetti> not sure why we have a separate directory for that
<Cimi> let me create a separate dir
<Cimi> dir/file
<seb128> where is the unity8 default/user configuration stored?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> default *launcher* configuration
<Cimi> mzanetti, ^
<Cimi> seb128, I think in the source code, might be wrong
<mzanetti> seb128: in dconf
<seb128> mzanetti, where is the schemas? is that the one from unity7?
<mzanetti> seb128: yes
<seb128> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> seb128: not that this is only the default config
<mzanetti> seb128: if you change the launchers config it won't be stored in there any more
<seb128> mzanetti, accountsservice then right?
<mzanetti> seb128: yep
<seb128> mzanetti, how do I reset it?
<mzanetti> seb128: gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set com.canonical.unity.AccountsService launcher-items "<[{'defaults' : <true>}]>"
<seb128> mzanetti, in fact my question is "is ubuntu-system-settings in the default launcher config nowadays"
<seb128> mzanetti, let me try that, thanks
<karni> tsdgeos: "fun" fact. while qml/Components/FilterGrid.qml and tests/qmltests/Components/tst_FilterGrid.qml are same in my branch (any seen changes would not affect that behavior), if you set maximumNumberOfColumns on the FilterGrid to 2 instead of 3 (tests contain value of 3), trunk code shows them in 2 columns, while new-scopes shows them in... *1* column, even though it should show *2* columns.
<karni> tsdgeos: I yet have to understand why that happens. testFilterGrid with maximumNumberOfColumns set to 2 in tst_FilterGrid.qml in unity trunk and new-scopes trunk shows the problem.
<karni> tsdgeos: oh, sorry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6808249/
<karni> These changes would not affect the behavior of FilterGrid for models with the test default number of items. And I did try to manually set "1" for collapsedRowCount, did not help.
<karni> tsdgeos: I guess that would mean my previous change to ResponsiveGridView spacing/margins could break that. There's no other resonable reason.
 * karni reviews code
<Mirv> tsdgeos: today's recipe got a bit easier and I might have missed the rm -rf from yesterday's: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6808352/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: correction, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6808355/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: and I got http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6808345/
<karni> Yes. With maximumNumberOfColumns set to 2, it looks like ResponsiveGridView changes are to blame.
<tsdgeos> karni: i got lost to be honest :D
<karni> tsdgeos: Looks like grid spacing fixes badly affect number of columns when maximumNumberOfColums < 3 (specifically, 2).
<karni> tsdgeos: I'm looking into it, I just wanted to share. I found out more while I was messaging you. Sorry for the confusion.
<karni> I must have sounded bit random.
<tsdgeos> karni: no worries, good you're on track :-)
<karni> :)
<karni> tsdgeos: I have one question though. This snippet [1] comes from ResponsiveGridView. If the last column does not contain spacing to it's right, can you tell me why would we be dividing by (delegateWidth + spacing)? [1] http://paste.ubuntu.com/6808495/
<tsdgeos> karni: because it's probably having spacing to its right
<tsdgeos> and yes that may be a difference to how the vJournal is coded
<karni> tsdgeos: I talked to Katie. If all columns have spacing to it's right, and same margin on both sides, then the free space at the right edge of the screen is larger than at left side.
<karni> tsdgeos: I think that formula is fundamentally wrong, even if the rendering was right. Following that, spacingForColumns() would also require adjustment.
<tsdgeos> yes
<karni> tsdgeos: I showed her two screenshots, with and without my fix
<tsdgeos> the formula may be wrong
<tsdgeos> but it's rendering right
<tsdgeos> if you fix the formula
<tsdgeos> is rendering wrong
<tsdgeos> so you'll need to fix the other stuff too
<karni> tsdgeos: Right. I was just asking for sanity check if you consider the formula *could* be wrong. I think it is.
<tsdgeos> let me read it
<karni> Sure. qml/Components/ResponsiveGridView.qml
<karni> columnsForSpacing function
<karni> tsdgeos: Limiting our conversation for sake of sanity to this function only, that's what I suggest: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6808514/
<karni> tsdgeos: basically, columnsForSpacing should return: (parent.width - bothMargins - delegateWidth) / (delegateWidth+spacing) + 1 (the last column without spacing)
<karni> Been a while I tried to convey mathematical reasoning over IRC.
<tsdgeos> he he
<karni> Do you think what I said makes sense?
<tsdgeos> doing my math
<karni> great
<karni> tsdgeos: I just sent you a drawing ;)
<tsdgeos> karni: (parent.width) / (delegateWidth + spacing) makes more sense to me
<tsdgeos> but let me read your drawing
<karni> tsdgeos: I agree
<tsdgeos> i wonder who originally did that code
<karni> tsdgeos: bzr blame qml/Components/ResponsiveGridView.qml (I dislike the command, FWIW)
<tsdgeos> karni: nah that's a lie
<tsdgeos> we moved the code
<karni> tsdgeos: Michal, but shows you could have touched that line.
<tsdgeos> so it's going to say saviq
<tsdgeos> but he did not do it
<karni> I see. I don't care :) as long as we can understand it.
<tsdgeos> gerry is more acurate
<tsdgeos> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/changes?filter_file_id=responsivegrid.qml-20121121162541-qc48wqyt6pxgw0ib-1
<tsdgeos> columnsForSpacing has been the same since revision1
<tsdgeos> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/revision/106
<karni> yes
<karni> I just looked, you're right.
<tsdgeos> i'd say that what i said makes more sense that what gerry coded
<tsdgeos> but then he has a math phd
<tsdgeos> so i won't say he's wrong :D
<karni> hahahahah
<karni> You made me laugh.. thank you. I had some hard time recently heh.
<karni> :)
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> what i suggest still works on trunk
<tsdgeos> so if it helps with your usecase
<karni> yes, thank you
<tsdgeos> i don't see any problem in getting it merged
<karni> let me see if that helps
<tsdgeos> we could even probably find out a width for the test that it breaks
<tsdgeos> in current trunk
<karni> Yes. I want to check if that works for 2 columns though.
<karni> tsdgeos: but it's a good finding. our both formulas where equivalent, yours was cleaner.
<karni> (using the fact that spacing = 2*margin)
<karni> tsdgeos: wohoo it works for 2 columns. Now I'll get the spacing sorted, and we should be good.
<tsdgeos> nice
<tsdgeos> karni: that columns fix, you're doing it over trunk or over new-scopes?
<karni> tsdgeos: I am over new-scopes, but I understand it applies to trunk, so once I have it ready, we can do it over trunk :) Don't want to be moving the party over in the middle.
<tsdgeos> oki
<karni> tsdgeos: So, yeah.. I'm actually working with trunk already. If you $ tryFilterGrid, you'll see these 3 columns are not center aligned.
<karni> And that's because margins always evaluate to zero width, because "allocatable horizontal space" is spread over column spacings
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> Mirv: those upgrade instructions work better
<tsdgeos> Mirv: and yes, stuff is asserting in the qtubuntu QPA plugin :/
<tsdgeos> Mirv: after recompiling qtubuntu all works for me
<tsdgeos> Mirv: which is weird since you seem to recompile it :_S
<tsdgeos> well, all works until you blank the screen
<tsdgeos> that is
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> then you can't unblank it anymore
<karni> mhr3: Hey man, you around? Do you think you could check my math?
<mhr3> karni, only if you use integrals
<mhr3> karni, or at least some derivations
<karni> mhr3: I wish ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6809314/
<karni> mhr3: I had to comment the code for sanity
<mhr3> pff, addition and division.. boring :P
<karni> I know, right..
<karni> mhr3: problem is, margins are still too large. if you set maximumNumberOfColumns to 2, it's always 1 column. problem does not show for 3+ columns.
<karni> literally, if you set it to 2 (and ResponsiveGridView has leftMargin and rightMargin = margin/2 (as in code)), it renders stuff in one column.
<karni> The math is sound to me.
<mhr3> so what's the inputs?
<karni> mhr3: for the record, I confirmed with Albert that formula for columnsForSpacing() is correct
<karni> mhr3: maximumNumberOfColumns.
<karni> mhr3: for 3 and above, it's correct. for value of 2, it becomes 1 column instead.
<karni> mhr3: I assume margins for a GridView define the padding on the outside of the view?
<karni> actually, that wouldn't even manner. parent.width doesn't change, the total width should match anyway.
<mhr3> karni, could you console.log all the params for columnsForSpacing when max == 2?
<karni> mhr3: in onCompleted of the gridview?
<mhr3> karni, just print it every time the func is called
<karni> ah sure
<mhr3> preferably when there aren't dozens of categories :)
<karni> mhr3: spacing 8 parent.width 240 delegateWidth 48 spacing 8 columns 4 - but they're limited by Math.max(4, maxvalue=2)
<karni> I also know the number of columns is 2, because when filtered to one collapsedRowCount (even though showing in 1 column), there's 2 items.
<karni> So, the number of columns is 2, and it is correct that max of 4 columns would fit.
<karni> let me do the same with spacing, which is where the problem seems to be
<mhr3> now i lost track of what is actually wrong...
<mhr3> cause it sounds like it works how it's supposed to
<karni> mhr3: collapsedRowCount: 1, maximumNumberOfColumns: 2 ---> results in single column of 2 items.
<karni> if I manually lower the margins (that's where the math is), these two items fit in one row.
<karni> Tests didn't catch it because the formula for column count was wrong, and tests are implemented for 3 columns.
<karni> mhr3: Anyway, I'll print stuff out and see if it adds up.
<mhr3> but collapsedRowCount doesn't come into play here at all
<karni> mhr3: but ResponsiveGridView is part of FilterGrid, and testFilterGrid shows that problem.
<karni> The formula for calculating column count was fundamentally wrong.
<karni> It rendered fine, because the spacing also had a wrong formula.
<karni> all columns had spacing (and the last one shouldn't), that's why stuff was left-aligned
<karni> if you tryFilterGrid in unity8 trunk, you'll notice they're left aligned
<karni> That's because margins always evaluate to zero width, and last column of the grid also has spacing.
<karni> FilterGrid should work independently of ResponsiveGridView margins, and it does not :)
<mhr3> i don't get this:
<mhr3> +            // Margin is half of the spacing, thus L + R margin = spacing.
<mhr3> +            return Math.max(1, Math.floor(parent.width / (delegateWidth + spacing)));
<mhr3> you say that margins == spacing, but it's not accounted for in the formula
<karni> mhr3: check your mail for picture
<mhr3> didn't get anythin
<mhr3> g
<karni> then check now :)
<karni> mhr3: it is, because far right delegateWidth+spacing is actually delegateWidth+(2 x (spacing/2) )
<karni> where spacing/2 = one margin
<karni> That's where the comment came from.
<mhr3> ah, right
<mhr3> a sec, need to find a pen
<karni> sure :)
<mhr3> and some paper :)
<karni> mhr3: I enjoyed drawing a little.
<mhr3> btw does parent.width include the margins?
<karni> mhr3: yes, in my understanding.
<karni> mhr3: if I do: left/rightMargin: margin/2.4 (instead of margin/2), it works fine. which means, sum of both margins is still to large :/
<karni> or I'm missing a detail in the layout
<karni> parent.width is the width we have available, I assume that means: [ Lmargin | grid grid grid | Rmargin ]
<mhr3> doesn't that just mean that spacing != 2*margin
<mhr3> ?
<karni> wait. let me set left margin 0, right margin = spacing. if it fits, the spacing/2 should as well.
<karni> pff.. no, stil 2 items don't fit in one row, although visually they would, with large spacing.
<karni> mhr3: I need to grab lunch (lol), back in a sec, in case you'll still here. If not, no worries, catch you on Monday :)
<mhr3> hm, lunch, that's a good idea...
<karni> mhr3: heh, I seem I'm not the only one eating at weird hours ;)
<karni> *it seems
<mhr3> i hate myself when i do this :P
<karni> mhr3: I think there's more of us in this company hahah
<karni> by the way, parent with 240 = 36 margin + delegate(48) + spacing(72) + delegate(48) + 36 margin --- margin := spacing/2.0
<karni> wtf..
<karni> something here has thick borders lol
<karni> I sense a problem around cellWidth: delegateWidth + horizontalSpacing
<karni> mhr3: Well. If the margins (as it is) has always evaluated to value 0, and it didn't bother anyone, I guess I should fix the code to just tell the truth, and assume there are no margins. That's already how tryResponsiveGridView renders.
<mhr3> karni, well if cellWidth is calculated that way, margin has to be 0 indeed
<karni> mhr3: I think I need to consult this with design. Margins make little sense there.
<karni> mhr3: In any case, I'll calling this a wrap. Have a good weekend, buddy :)
<mterry> So I have this unity8 autopilot test that fails in jenkins but works for me on the device.  How can I make my test env more like jenkins?
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti ^ ?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-01-25
<AlanBell> I was following these instructions http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<AlanBell> morning all, I am trying to run unity 8 in a window on 13.10, but it only displays a tiny (1px wide) window and throws up the following errors
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6813203/
#ubuntu-unity 2014-01-26
<an0n432O> hi
<verwilst> Hello! I was wondering if there was an effort to make sure all package to libs etc are being upstreamed?
<verwilst> So it make Unity a more cross-distro friendly beast :)
<verwilst> You can't install unity somewhere else without replacing half your gnome setup currently so :)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-01-19
<liuxg> how are we going to call today?
<Bex> Hi!
<Bex> I'm trying to set up a development environment for unity 8, but I get some trouble with the dependencies.
<Bex> Is 14.04 supported for development?
<tsdgeos> i'm not sure, most probably not
<tsdgeos> maybe not even 14.10 is
<Cimi> tsdgeos, morning!
<tsdgeos> hi ho
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you know a bit on how we open scopes/close them in the dash?
<tsdgeos> a bit
<Cimi> if we open the cinema scope from the store, then we should close the store in background, right?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am not sure we are doing that at the moment, not that I can see many closeScope in Dash.qml
<Cimi> tsdgeos, then fake_scope.ccp at line 211 seems to expect sth else
<tsdgeos> we're opening a temp scope from a temp scope?
<Cimi> m_openScope that is never updated
<Cimi> tsdgeos, from the app store yes...
<tsdgeos> i don't think that was ever tested
<tsdgeos> nor specified what it should do
<tsdgeos> so it's probably not working yes
<tsdgeos> reading the code i see something wrong already
<tsdgeos> and don't trust fake_scope either
<tsdgeos> it's just a fake scope :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: do we know what has to happen when you open a temp scope from a temp scope interaction wise?
<Cimi> Cimi, I believe replacing the temp scope with the opened scope?
<tsdgeos> sure, but no animation or anything at all
<tsdgeos> just plain straight replace?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I don't know...
<tsdgeos> and back will skip the store and bring you to dash?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well we need to know before coding anything
<Cimi> no idea for that
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1410337
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1410337 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Launching a scope once installed is broken" [High,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> Cimi: let's ask jounih then
<tsdgeos> what, why does my phone keep rebooting itself!
<tsdgeos> again
<tsdgeos> this is nuts
<tsdgeos> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<tsdgeos> stopit!
<Wellark> hey, I'm trying to build unity8 trunk on vivid desktop and the build fails with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9783989/
<Wellark> tsdgeos: --^
 * tsdgeos clicks
<tsdgeos> Wellark: how are you building? is it a clean build?
<Wellark> tsdgeos: yep. with the build.sh
<Wellark> first build.sh -s
<Wellark> and then build.sh
<Wellark> tsdgeos: debian rules has an interesting note
<Wellark> # libMockLightDM-qml.so links against liblightdm-qt5-2.so which doesn't exist
<Wellark> override_dh_shlibdeps: dh_shlibdeps -XlibMockLightDM-qml.so
<tsdgeos> i never had this issue
<Wellark> Saviq: --^
<Wellark> someone...
<Wellark> :(
<tsdgeos> i just cleaned and built from scratch just fine
<Wellark> tsdgeos: could you run dpkg-query -S lightdm-qt5-2
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9784026/
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> give me a sec
<Cimi> Wellark, hey :) we would like to update https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1363400 with what we needed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1363400 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "[wizard] allows to "Continue" without connecting to network" [High,Triaged]
<Cimi> ideally something that tells us when a connection is established with an AP
<Wellark> Cimi: you need to write a plugin that talks directly with NM to get that information
<tsdgeos> Wellark: the dpkg -S returns empty
<tsdgeos> Wellark: ccache playing tricks on you?
<tsdgeos> Wellark: do you have the result of http://paste.ubuntu.com/9784026/ ?
<Wellark> tsdgeos: nope
<Wellark> seems they are not being built
<tsdgeos> try to find out why
<tsdgeos> they should
<Wellark> tsdgeos: hmm.. the targets don't seem to build bydefault on my system
<Wellark> manual invokation works
<Wellark> $ ninja MockLightDM-single
<Wellark> [4/4] Linking CXX shared library tests/mocks/LightDM/single/liblightdm-qt5-2.so
<tsdgeos> ah you're nijaing?
<tsdgeos> don't do that :D
<tsdgeos> does proper make work?
<Wellark> tsdgeos: build.sh picked ninja on it's own
<tsdgeos> that may be
<tsdgeos> i don't know
<tsdgeos> don't use ninja
<tsdgeos> it works for me
<tsdgeos> i can see how ninja might build stuff diferently
<Wellark> tsdgeos: well, it _should not_
<Wellark> but sometimes there are differencies
<tsdgeos> it should not
<tsdgeos> but i can see how it can happen
<Wellark> which usually are bugs in cmake :)
<Wellark> ok.. I will modify build.sh
<tsdgeos> see if that helps
<tsdgeos> if it does open a bug and say ninja build fails
<Wellark> tsdgeos: you should try ninja
<Wellark> it makes compilation a lot faster
<tsdgeos> but doesn't work ^_^
<Wellark> tsdgeos: ok. forcing a build without ninja worked
<tsdgeos> Wellark: can you report a bug?
<tsdgeos> or wait a bit
<Wellark> tsdgeos: yep. will file it
<tsdgeos> i'll see if i can fix it
<tsdgeos> in between compiles
<Wellark> tsdgeos: one thing that might cause ninja to "misbehave"
<Wellark> is the fact
<Wellark> that for example in tests/mocks/LightDM/single/CMakeLists.txt
<Wellark> a library target is created
<Wellark> add_library(MockLightDM-single SHARED ${LibLightDM_SOURCES})
<Wellark> but on the very same file
<Wellark> there is qt5_use_modules(MockLightDM-single Gui)
<Wellark> oh, wait no
<Wellark> sorry. disregard that
<Wellark> tsdgeos: actually it might be one level up
<Wellark> tests/mocks/LightDM/CMakeLists.txt
<mzanetti> dednick: ping
<Wellark> tsdgeos: add_library(MockLightDM-qml MODULE ${QMLPLUGIN_SRC} )
<dednick> mzanetti: plop
<mzanetti> dednick: hey. I'm testing silo 6 which contains this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/rtm-1385331/+merge/246403
<mzanetti> dednick: seems the indicators are invisible
<Wellark> tsdgeos: target_link_libraries(MockLightDM-qml -L${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/full -llightdm-qt5-2
<Wellark> there is no dependency specified to the single, single-pin, single-passphase targets
<Wellark> so ninja might just go ahead and have a different build order as it does not know that -llightdm-qt5-2 actually requires some additional targets to run
<mzanetti> dednick: http://i.imgur.com/8ASuvJE.png?1
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. opening doesnt show anything?
<dednick> mzanetti: is there anything in the log?
<mzanetti> dednick: I get this repeatedly in the logs: file:///usr/share/unity8/Panel/Indicators/IndicatorDelegate.qml:23:46: Unable to assign [undefined] to bool
<dandrader> mzanetti, just read www.rpadovani.com/ubuntu-calculator-app-reboot-store
<dandrader> mzanetti, so, will the calculator app now gracefully handle rotations (as in the shellRotation branch)?
<mzanetti> dednick: this is when I pull them down
<mzanetti> http://i.imgur.com/5828NBx.png
<mzanetti> so seems ok, but the animation is somehow broken as they're invisible in the starting position
<mzanetti> dandrader: heh
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes
<mzanetti> dandrader: I've reworked the calculator keyboard to deal with that
<dandrader> mzanetti, awesome
<tsdgeos> greyback: ping
<greyback> tsdgeos: pong
<greyback> just pushing fix for qtmir conflict
<tsdgeos> greyback: i'm trying the https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-api/surfaceSizerCallback/+merge/231698 and friends
<tsdgeos> i don't knwo what i should look at
<mzanetti> dandrader: http://i.imgur.com/tQVNgLF.png
<mzanetti> (on a non-rotating shell still)
<mzanetti> hence the panel at top
<greyback> tsdgeos: launch webbrowser - and watch the URL bar closely. Without that patch, you'll see the url bar reposition a few frames after it appears. With this patch, that reposition stops
<greyback> tsdgeos: the main issue I'm fixing is this: when an app creates a surface, it asks mir/qtmir is the size for hte surface it wants is ok. Currently qtmir always overrides the size to be a default of "the size of the display"
<tsdgeos> sure i understand the code
<tsdgeos> i just didn't know what to look at
<greyback> tsdgeos: once the app draws its first frame, the surface is added the QML scene, which causes the surface to resize to fit - i.e. under the panel
<greyback> I'm removing that initial surface resize
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. ok, that's weird. dont suppose that branch contains shell rotation stuff as well?
<dandrader> mzanetti, nice
<greyback> tsdgeos: does that make sense?
<mzanetti> dednick: no, it doesn't
<dednick> weird. i dont think i touched anything visual
<tsdgeos> greyback: yes
<mzanetti> dednick: this is the silo: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-006
<tsdgeos> greyback: i've been trying the gallery though
<tsdgeos> and it's ugly
<dednick> mzanetti: thanks. i need to flash.
<tsdgeos> i can see it grow
<tsdgeos> not sure if it was already there without the patch
<greyback> tsdgeos: I think that was there before, there's something really slowing down that app->fullscreen animation
<greyback> but don't trust me on that
<greyback> tsdgeos: one way I really notice that is, have gallery open, lock screen, unlock and enter PIN. The animation to restore the view to the gallery is terribly slow
<tsdgeos> may be
<tsdgeos> let me revert the change and see if i can still see it
<tsdgeos> Wellark: can you onfirm that http://paste.ubuntu.com/9784367/ fixes the ninja build for you?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Wellark: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/buildWithNinja/+merge/246883
<Wellark> tsdgeos: it does!
<Wellark> tsdgeos: so yes. there was a target dependency missing
<Wellark> plain cmake just happens to build the targets in an order that the .so files just happened to be available
<Wellark> but ninja reordered the build because it didn't know about the dependency
<dandrader> mzanetti, is this new calculator a different application from the pre-loaded one? Or is the pre-loaded one just outdated?
<mzanetti> dandrader: it's one of those core app "reboots"
<mzanetti> dandrader: meaning they start from scratch, trying to avoid the mistakes from the first round
<mzanetti> some code might be still the same, other isn't
<mzanetti> in this case they only kept the calculator engine the same and redid the ui completely
<mzanetti> at some point it will replace the original calc app
<dandrader> mzanetti, so will the pre-loaded calculator be replaced with this "rebooted" one?
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> yes, when the rebooted one is considered better than the old
<tsdgeos> something from https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/+activereviews i should take?
<tsdgeos> i'm a bit work-less at the moment
<dandrader> mzanetti, did you happen get the "can't do gestures" bug since last Friday?
<dandrader> (ie, since you enabled the touch and gestures logging)
<mzanetti> dandrader: nope, haven't
<dandrader> mzanetti, it's both good and bad news :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah, haven't really had the phone in my pocket since
<dandrader> ah
<mzanetti> going for a run soon, that should increase chances
<dandrader> greyback, so rotation lock is broken on latest devel-proposed. do you have any idea since when it has been like that (or even better, the cause of it)?
<greyback> dandrader: no idea, sorry
<dandrader> hmmm... the indicator switch to lock the orientation has no effect but locking using the system-settings app works
<Cimi> tsdgeos, for the scope bug, design ideally wants animation when opening the scope, plus getting back will go to store
<tsdgeos> right
<dandrader> dednick, any ideas on what would be causing this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1412430
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1412430 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Locking rotation via the indicators panel switch does not work" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> so you basically need to create an infinite number of temp GenericScopeView and stack them on top of eachother
<tsdgeos> lunchtime
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yeah...
<Wellark> Cimi: wanna hangout?
<greyback> tsdgeos: slightly related fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/lockscreen-height-constant/+merge/246892
 * tsdgeos clicks
<tsdgeos> greyback: hmmmm
<tsdgeos> is that only needed with your patches?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what's your plan for implementing that?
<tsdgeos> greyback: ah no needed in trunk too
<greyback> tsdgeos: that fixes the bug in trunk - just while I was profiling I saw the problem and shipped up the patch
<greyback> no fix for the issue you spotted yet
<tsdgeos> interestingly the bug doesn't seem to be in rtm
<greyback> no? huh
<tsdgeos> or at least i don't get the gallery to be ultra slow on unlock screen
<tsdgeos> is this what it's fixing?
<tsdgeos> maybe i need more phtos on the rtm phone
<greyback> yes, that is what it fixes. I get it on my kryllin with devel-proposed. Having Gallery open, I lock & unlock the phone. After PIN+Enter, the animation jutters badly
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> do you have many photos?
<tsdgeos> or just empty?
<greyback> couple of photos, but that should not matter
<greyback> it's unity8's animation that is slow
<greyback> the fade from Lockscreen to app surface
<greyback> plus the panel sliding up
<tsdgeos> i know
<tsdgeos> but my krillin rtm is silky smooth
<greyback> I'm running devel-proposed
<greyback> so maybe that's a factor
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> devel proposed is just uglier
<tsdgeos> it's broken :D
<tsdgeos> with your patch
<tsdgeos> it doesn't look good
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I need to think about how
<tsdgeos> when you unlock
<tsdgeos> the locker fades in place and the indicator bar scrolls up
<tsdgeos> leaving a part of the screen that's already totally transparent while the other part is fading
<tsdgeos> on rtm it's not like that
<tsdgeos> it's better
<tsdgeos> greyback: do you have an rtm phone at hand?
<greyback> tsdgeos: would need to flash
<tsdgeos> if you're not losing much stuff i'd suggest you to try
<tsdgeos> so you see the diference
<tsdgeos> i can't be sure how to describe it
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah I see what you mean
<greyback> well spotted
<greyback> means I have to refactor things a bit more :(
<tsdgeos> interesting thing is that this didn't happen
<tsdgeos> so how did it happen?
<greyback> tsdgeos: rev 1438
<greyback> the sourceSize lines were added
<tsdgeos> i see
<dednick> dandrader: it's probably not hooked up correctly in the indicator
<dednick> dandrader: indicator-rotation or whatever
<dandrader> dednick, did it ever work?
<dednick> dandrader: don't think so
<dednick> dandrader: i've never seen it working anyway
<dandrader> dednick, is it a unity8 bug? I have no idea what mechanism is used to populate those indicators
<dednick> dandrader: i think it's a backend bug. indicator-rotation or something
<dednick> no idea what it's called.
<dednick> dandrader: indicator-display i think
<dednick> dandrader: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-display/+bug/1410915
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1410915 in indicator-display (Ubuntu) "com.ubuntu.touch.system rotation-lock can't be changed by the checkbox in indicators" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dandrader> dednick, ah, so I made a duplicate. thanks for finding it
<seb128> dednick, dandrader, rotation lock seems to work fine on current krillin rtm for me
<dandrader> seb128, might be, I'm using devel-proposed
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: do you need help with your branch?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, nope... I've solved the issue and an on othe final stretch... thanks
<MacSlow> s/an/am
<tsdgeos> awesome
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so shall we use a pagestack for that stack of genericscopeview?
<tsdgeos> hmm
<tsdgeos> i'd say no
<tsdgeos> probably you won't get the right to left animation like we want and stuff
<tsdgeos> just instantiate new elements as we go?
<tsdgeos> actually even the first one should be instantiated when needed probably
<tsdgeos> save some memory when we don't have a temp scope around
<Cimi> tsdgeos, stackview?
<tsdgeos> what's the benefit of stackview?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, animations and stuff?
<tsdgeos> are they the ones we want?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how do I add infinite elements?
<tsdgeos> you create them
<Cimi> mmm how?
<Cimi> from qml?
<Cimi> like we do for crad?
<Cimi> card
<Cimi> ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-javascript-dynamicobjectcreation.html
<tsdgeos> component = Qt.createComponent("Sprite.qml");
<tsdgeos>     sprite = component.createObject(appWindow, {"x": 100, "y": 100});
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok as I imagined...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, thanks
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I might also want to keep a list of the scopes opened, right?
<tsdgeos> there goes the magic
<tsdgeos> can you get an openScope for a temporary scope?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm wondering if for now we should just land a fix for this, then add this dynamic creation
<tsdgeos> how are you going to land a fix for this?
<om26er> Saviq, Hi!
<om26er> Saviq, while the logs for this crash look useless, can you see if anything else hints it to be an old bug ? https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/e9a80d32-9fee-11e4-a3ec-fa163e373683
<greyback> om26er: Saviq is on holidays this week
<om26er> greyback, oh, can you have a peek at that then ?
<greyback> om26er: it appears to be a null pointer dereference somewhere from libdbus-cpp, but there's no other information in that report I can use
<dandrader> mzanetti, did you figure out that issue about building packages for RTM on a PPA?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I know why, but no solution
<dandrader> :(
<mzanetti> dandrader: so this is a ubuntu ppa, it can't build rtm packages
<dednick> mzanetti: just pushed some changes; seems to fix the issue
<mzanetti> dandrader: in the end I just compiled the plugin on my phone
<mzanetti> dednick: cool, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2015-01-20
<tsdgeos> this is very confusing
<tsdgeos> why can people add bugs to unity8 project
<tsdgeos> but then i can't list them
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> this is crazyness
<seb128> tsdgeos, how so can't list them?
<tsdgeos> seb128: do you get a list at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8 ?
<seb128> tsdgeos, no, because the project bug tracking is closed and you guys use the ubuntu package
<seb128> that's written on this page you pointed
<tsdgeos> yes
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8
<tsdgeos> but people still manage somehow to create bugs against it
<seb128> is the url you want
<tsdgeos> is what i am complaining about
<seb128> they shouldn't :/
<tsdgeos> i just moved one from unity8 project to unity8 package
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+filebug
<tsdgeos> and wanted to check if someone else made that mistake
<tsdgeos> seb128: it was a reassigned one
<seb128> seems like a launchpad bug
<seb128> you should ask about it on #launchpad maybe
<seb128> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/34343
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 34343 in Launchpad itself "Shouldn't allow task or blueprint reassignment to an upstream that doesn't use Launchpad" [Low,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> known
<tsdgeos> don't care
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> well let's hope there's not too many lots bugs in there
<tsdgeos> lost i mean :D
<tsdgeos> guys should we go with http://i.imgur.com/XfBFvA7.png or http://i.imgur.com/n0u3vx1.png for when a value in a previewwidget is too long?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: mzanetti: ↑
<mzanetti> I guess the first,
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll push that and let's see if the design people ever answer the bug :D
<tsdgeos> and my TAB key seems to be fixed at the moment
<tsdgeos> this is ultra weird :/
<tsdgeos> and here i spoke too soon
<tsdgeos> broke again :D
<tsdgeos> greyback: pass me that tubuntu MR if you want
<tsdgeos> i'll have a look at it while my computer with the non broken TAB and q gets configured (almost there)
<greyback> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtubuntu/port-to-mirclient/+merge/245164
<greyback> the aim is for qtubuntu to use mirclient apis directly where possible
<dandrader> greyback, awesome! haven't noticed this MR before
<tsdgeos> greyback: instead what? patfrom apis?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep. platform-apis loosely wrapped mirclient too
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> doesn't build :D
<greyback> d'oh
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: is there a scope out there that lets me reproduce the bug you fixed?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the wrap one?
<mzanetti> yes
<tsdgeos> if you're able to figure out which scope the screenshot from kyle is
<tsdgeos> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/194759679/preview-table-runs-off-side.png
<mzanetti> no, I can't
<tsdgeos> me neihter
<tsdgeos> i guess you'll have to be happy enough with make tryPreviewTable
<tsdgeos> back in a sec, switching PC to the one with non broken TAB
<mzanetti> :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/tablePreviewFixes/+merge/246986 I said that we should try to use PreviewTable in the test
<Cimi> mzanetti, instead using the widget container
<mzanetti> Cimi: oh... I missed that you claimed the review
<mzanetti> sorry
<Cimi> mzanetti, nevermind, tsdgeos is happy that you approved
<Cimi> mzanetti, btw what you think? you are more QA than me :)
<tsdgeos> ^_^
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: why did you change that? was there a reason?
<mzanetti> if I just change it back to be a PreviewTable the test still works
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah but use the "try"
<tsdgeos> you'll see the title cut
<tsdgeos> instead of elide
<tsdgeos> because of how the whole thing is setup
<tsdgeos> differently from real life that is using the Factory
<tsdgeos> so instead of worrying to make it look good just for the test i used the Factory
<mzanetti> right...
<tsdgeos> Cimi is unhappy about that
<tsdgeos> if you are too
<tsdgeos> i can make it work standalone
<tsdgeos> though i don't really see the need
<mzanetti> yeah, me neither...
<mzanetti> well I guess the theory would agree with Cimi, but in practiceI guess we're fine
<mzanetti> so just fight with Cimi over it :D I'm with it as it is
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'll wait CI to approve
<mzanetti> kk
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the smaller the review the pickier we are :P
<Cimi> tsdgeos, give me a bigger review I will approve immediately :)
<mzanetti> :D
<davmor2> mzanetti: don't trust him it's a trap
<mzanetti> davmor2: huh?
<davmor2> mzanetti: Cimi is trying to get everyone else to write more code so he doesn't have too ;)
<mzanetti> aha!
<mzanetti> yeah, sounds like you're right
<mzanetti> greyback: hey, I'm having issues with rtm silo 6
<mzanetti> greyback: seems qtmir is built against the wrong deps or something
<mzanetti> greyback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9793884/
<greyback> mzanetti: the control file still depends on mir 0.8.1, no?
<mzanetti> greyback: strange, it does, yes
<greyback> mzanetti: where is it finding mir 0.8.2 then? /me goes repo diving
<tsdgeos> sil2100: any idea why 71 is missing from http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu/vivid/ ?
<mzanetti> greyback: this is the ppa that builds it: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-006
<tsdgeos> aaaaaaaaaaand that said, i'm going for food
<sil2100> tsdgeos: looking, but it might mean it was just a tarball upload
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Ok, wait
<sil2100> tsdgeos: ok, it's in now, my cronjob was disabled
<mzanetti> dednick: confirming your panel fix seems to work
<sil2100> tsdgeos: it should be all there
<tsdgeos> sil2100: tx
<greyback> mzanetti: sorry to sound stupid, but the PPA looks happy to me (I don't see a failed build report).
<greyback> are you building against the PPA locally?
<mzanetti> greyback: I'm trying to install packages from that ppa on my device
<greyback> mzanetti: ah, ok
<greyback> mzanetti: my guess is mir bumped to 0.8.2, in which case qtmir needs a rebuild
<mzanetti> greyback: ah, I might have been stupid... I used the citrain tool
<greyback> yeah mir 0.8.2 appeared Jan15
<mzanetti> meh... indeed. upgrading manually does the trick
<mzanetti> so seems the citrain tool is broken in some certain circumstances
<mzanetti> sorry for the noise greyback
<greyback> :(
<greyback> np
<dandrader> greyback, do you recall what's that env var to get debug logging about the QML modules being loaded?
<greyback> dandrader: QT_DEBUG_PLUGINS=1
<greyback> that what you mean?
<dandrader> greyback, yeah, that's the one. thanks
<dandrader> dednick, ping
<dednick> dandrader: YO
<dandrader> dednick, I've a branch where "./run.sh -f" has unity8 without any indicators
<dandrader> dednick, can't seem to figure out why
<dandrader> dednick, as it seems to be pointing to the fake indicators module just the same
<dandrader> dednick, any ideas what could be wrong or where to look at?
<dednick> dandrader: and when you pull down the menu?
<dednick> dandrader: fakes? i though run uses proper stuff
<dandrader> dednick, can't interact with anything, as if there's an invisible item blocking the events :/
<dednick> ah. run -f
<dandrader> dednick, "./run.sh" uses the proper stuff, but not "./run.sh -f"
<dandrader> dednick, as nothing is responding to input, maybe this is a sign that qml or javascript broke somewhere without giving out any warnings in the logs
<dednick> dandrader: which branch? rtm or trunk?
<dandrader> dednick, lp:~dandrader/unity8/unifyLightDMMocks/
<dandrader> dednick, trunk works
<dandrader> dednick, so is qml/Panel/Indicators/VisibleIndicators the place I should be looking at?
<dandrader> dednick, seems to be where the model is loaded, right?
<dednick> dandrader: ya
<dednick> dandrader: building now
<dednick> dandrader: file:///home/nick/Work/phablet/unifyLightDMMocks/builddir/tests/mocks/Unity/Indicators/ModelActionRootState.qml:33:5: QML Connections: Cannot assign to non-existent property "onModelDataChanged"
<dednick> would most likely be the problem
<dandrader> hmm
<dednick> not sure why. will need to look into it.
<dednick> just about to have lunch though.
<dednick> or rather, i am attempting to type and eat at the same time ;)
<dandrader> :)
<Encrypt> Hello there o/
<dandrader> dednick, so the UnitySortFilterProxyModel in VisibleIndicators seems to be filtering out all items from Indicators.IndicatorsModel
<Encrypt> I'm trying to use libindicate
<Encrypt> I downloaded the necessary packages to get started, and found examples in the doc package
<Encrypt> However, I can't get the examples working...
<Encrypt> I really don't understadn why
<Encrypt> Here is what I have: http://pastebin.com/umqBCVMN
<Encrypt> Has anyone an idea?
<Encrypt> libnotify seems strange :x
<seb128> Encrypt, try talking to tedg
<Encrypt> Oh, yeah
<Encrypt> He's here :D
<Encrypt> seb128, Thanks
<seb128> Encrypt, but you probably want to use libmessaging-menu
<Encrypt> I found his nickname on the internet
<seb128> libindicate is deprecated iirc
<Encrypt> Hum
<tedg> Yeah, listen to seb128 :-)
<dandrader> dednick, yeah, if I bypass the UnitySortFilterProxyModel in VisibleIndicators I get all the fake indicators normally
<Encrypt> tedg, Do you know any C example?
<Encrypt> Working on it? :p
<Encrypt> Actually, there is a very poor documentation on the internet about how to use indicator in Ubuntu
<seb128> Encrypt, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/113236687/simple.c
<Encrypt> The same is for DBus
<dandrader> tsdgeos, are those known failures? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/323/?#showFailuresLink
<Encrypt> Seems to be underground stuff for geeks actually x)
<Encrypt> seb128, Thanks :]
<seb128> yw
<Encrypt> I'll have a look
<Encrypt> it looks good! :)
<tedg> Encrypt, Hmm, I thought there was a wiki page, but can't find it. larsu might know.
<Encrypt> Ok :]
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yeah
<tsdgeos> somehow we have much slower CI now
<tsdgeos> and DashContent doesn't settle
<tsdgeos> i have patches thta help by creating less cards on startup
<tsdgeos> waiting for someone that wants to review them :D
<larsu> Encrypt: devhelp has docs for libmessaging-menu
<Encrypt> Ok!
<larsu> need to install libmessaging-menu-dev
<Encrypt> Yeah
<Encrypt> I did it ;)
<Encrypt> All glory to apt-file search !
<Encrypt> :D
<Encrypt> Hum
<Encrypt> It seems very easy to work with actually
<Encrypt> Best example ever :D
<Encrypt> And it works once compiled :p
<Encrypt> tedg, larsu, Thanks for your help o/
<Encrypt> BTW, since I'm here
<Encrypt> You might know how to work with DBus
<Encrypt> Do you know if I can give it directly a picture?
<Encrypt> And not the path to a picture?
<Encrypt> With a picture, it works
<Encrypt> path*
<Encrypt> Now, I'd like to directly give it an array
<larsu> Encrypt: you'll have to serialize the image into an array, but it won't be fast
<larsu> (until we have kdbus)
<larsu> (or the image is small)
<Encrypt> Yeah, very small
<Encrypt> larsu, I'm developing Tox if you know it
<larsu> no..
<Encrypt> Working on a better integration for Ubuntu
<Encrypt> larsu, It's an instant messaging software
<Encrypt> Peer2Peer, encrypted with text, audio and video supported
<larsu> cool. Do you want to pass the image to libmesaging-menu?
<Encrypt> As well as file transfers
<larsu> neat!
<Encrypt> larsu, They are using DBus for notifications
<Encrypt> Right now, there is no avatar
<Encrypt> (no avatar displayed when the software is minimized in the dock)
<Encrypt> So, I did add the avatar thanks to the path to the image
<Encrypt> But the problem is that the images aren't "squared", they are rectangles most of the time
<larsu> libmessaging-menu accepts anything that implements the GIcon interface
<Encrypt> But they become squares after going into a function
<larsu> including GdkPixbufs
<larsu> so you can directly transfer image data like that
<Encrypt> So, I would retrieve this picture and give it to DBus directly
<Encrypt> Tox is multiplatforms, that's why they chose DBus
<Encrypt> BTW, the pictures are small
<Encrypt> Maximum size allowed is 16ko right now
<larsu> you don't talk to dbus directly when you use libmessaging-menu
<Encrypt> Yeah
<larsu> I'm afraid we're talking about different things :)
<Encrypt> It's tricky to understand actually
<Encrypt> But I mean, right now, notifications are using DBus
<Encrypt> And I have to deal with it :p
<Encrypt> https://tox.im/ & https://wiki.tox.im/Clients (<-- I'm working on µTox)
<dednick> dandrader|lunch: did you get it working then?
<dednick> dandrader|lunch: for that error message at least, there's a missing LD_LIBRARY_PATH in the run -f for the fake qmenumodel library
<mterry> dandrader|lunch, I tried your latest unifyLightDMMocks branch, and when running ./run.sh -f, I can't swipe away the greeter?  Are you seeing that?
<dednick> mterry: he is
<dednick> and there's no indicators
<mterry> dednick, right
<mterry> dednick, ok good!
<mterry> My lappy isn't crazy then
<dednick> mterry: nope, only you ;)
<mterry> :)
<greyback> hmm qt 5.4 would make my life easier right now
<Cimi> mterry, do you know how to test the wizard on the desktop?
<mterry> Cimi, I haven't done that in forever.  I think with the new unity8 one, you can edit the mocks to set the wizard to come up, and then just use ./run.sh -f
<Cimi> mterry, or even make tryWizard
<mterry> Cimi, sure
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> mterry, wifi page still says  no available networks
<dandrader> mterry, greeter is not setting Shell.enable back to true
<dandrader> (in "run.sh -f")
<mterry> dandrader, that means that the lightdm mocks never issued a prompt or authorization complete signal
<mterry> dandrader, we block interacting with the shell until we know whether we need to show the lockscreen or not
<dednick> dandrader: not sure why it's working in trunk. changes to fix. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9795266/
<dednick> dandrader: that fixes the indicators, not sure why can't use touch
<dednick> dandrader: eh. not sure that fixes the issue. think it creates another one :/
<dandrader> dednick, the touch issue is because the greeter mock is not setting Shell.enable back to "true" (because it starts as "false"). it's a separate issue from the indicators one
<dednick> dandrader: ya.
<dandrader> mterry, fixed the freeze
<mterry> dandrader, sweet
<dandrader> mterry, but the indicators issue seems to be unrelated to this patch
<mterry> oh ok
<dandrader> dednick, right!?
<dandrader> dednick, this is what "fixes" the indicators for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/9795517/
<dandrader> dednick, it at least gives a clue
<mterry> dandrader, so how do I use ./run.sh -f but get a pin code or a passphrase?
<dandrader> mterry, after this patch, you don't. do you still need it? I was thinking that the "make tryFoo" targets would replace this use case
<dednick> dandrader: working on a branch to fix
<dednick> dandrader: we dont need to filter visible indicators anymore
<dandrader> dednick, hmmm, so your branch will just nuke that UnitySortFilterProxyModel in VisibleIndicators.qml?
<dednick> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/remove-indicator-visibility-filter/+merge/247039
<dednick> dandrader: somewhat.
<dednick> dandrader: remove VisibleIndicators all together
<dandrader> dednick, nie
<dandrader> nice
<dednick> doesnt actually do anything. not sure why it was getting different results in trunk and your branch though :/
 * dednick goes into feeding mode.
<dandrader> dednick, well, my branch is now getting indicators in "run.sh -f" without any changes to the model (ie, just like trunk). don't ask me why
<mterry> dandrader, well I suppose make tryFoo cases do cover similar territory.  By that logic though, we don't really need run.sh at all
<mterry> dandrader, or at least the -f variant
<dandrader> mterry, I agree
<dandrader> mterry, ./run.sh predates the "make tryFoo" stuff
<dandrader> s/run.sh/run.sh -f
<mterry> dandrader, well.. ok
<mterry> dandrader, but I don't like relearning things  ;)
<Encrypt> Hello again here!
<Encrypt> I'll be using libmessaging-menu to integrate tox in the messaging menu
<Encrypt> However, I'm surprised that there is no doc? (O.o)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-01-21
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> who has an idea what's planned for unity.ubuntu.com?
<dholbach> we're looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1317065
<dholbach> and it appears like those api docs are still needed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1317065 in Unity Website "Move old indicator docs to unity.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dholbach> seb128, bregma, ^ do you know what want to do there? or which info might be accurate and up to date?
<seb128> dholbach, dunno
<dholbach> davidcalle said that the stuff which is on archive.org looks outdated
<davidcalle> Only the "resources" page links are outdated, the rest seems OK
<dandrader> tsdgeos, are you familiar with running unity8 autopilot tests (from a branch) on the device?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so I went do myUnity8Branch/tests/autopilot and run "autopilot3 list unity8"
<dandrader> tsdgeos, but I got many instances of this error  "ImportError: No module named 'ubuntuuitoolkit'"
 * dandrader thinks a bit more and looks into installing the package that has ubuntu-ui-tookit AP tests
<dandrader> yeah, seems to be ok now
<mterry> Saviq, I remember an MP going by a while ago that unfocused the top app when in the greeter.  Did that land?  I couldn't find it in bzr log
<tsdgeos> dandrader: solved it?
<tsdgeos> mterry: he's away
<tsdgeos> mterry: which branch?
<mterry> tsdgeos, oh right!
<mterry> hah
<mterry> tsdgeos, that's the problem, I'm trying to find the branch/bug
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes. sorry for the noise :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, I just remember seeing something about it go by in the changelog or something, but I can't find it now
<dandrader> mterry, fixed the autopilot tests in https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/unifyLightDMMocks/+merge/244593
<tsdgeos> mterry: was it yours? or by someone else?
<mterry> tsdgeos, not mine
<mterry> mzanetti, did you make an MP recently that unfocused the top app when in the greeter?
<mzanetti> mterry: nope
<dandrader> mzanetti, what happened with yesterday's landing?
<mterry> greyback_, I'm doing some bzr digging, and I see that the mirCompositor branch had some focus changes.  Is there any way it could be involved in bug 1413065? (which involves dialer losing and gaining focus when in emergency mode)
<ubot5> bug 1413065 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Call]The call interface sometimes disappears when making emergency call" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413065
<mzanetti> dandrader: what up with it?
<dandrader> mzanetti, it hasn't landed yet, right? I thought it was uncommon for a landing to take that long...
<mzanetti> dandrader: it should have landed
<mzanetti> rtm you mean
<dandrader> mzanetti, ah.... I thought it was also for lp:unity8
<mzanetti> nope, only rtm
<mzanetti> prepping a unity8 silo atm
<greyback_> mterry: mirCompositor branch? That's an old one. What revision are you referring to? Note that qtmir doesn't give/remove focus, it is unity8 which does that . qtmir is only a conduit
<mterry> greyback_, I'm not sure which revision.  This bug may have been sitting around for a while, so I figured even an older merge might be relevant.  I'm just clutching at straws, trying to help bfiller track down a weird focus bug with the dialer and greeter
<mterry> greyback_, was curious if the unity8 mirCompositor focus changes seemed like they would be relevant to a dialer/greeter situation
<greyback_> mterry: how is dialer launched? Does it run as the user?
<mterry> greyback_, yes, this is normal phone mode where everything is in the user session
<mterry> the dialer is launched by greeter's emergency dialer button
<greyback_> mterry: note focus and being visible are 2 different things too.
<greyback_> I was more wondering if dialer was launched outside of the user account, but no I see it's not
<mterry> greyback_, they are watching Qt.application.active and it is flip-flopping for them
<greyback_> mterry: ok, so that means the MirSurfaceItem for the dialer surface has focus flip flopping too.
<greyback_> focus is set by unity8, so you need to start there
<mterry> greyback_, yup, that's why I was asking about the unity8 mirCompositor branch, but I'll dig more
<greyback_> mterry: that's ancient work, and things have moved on a lot since
<mterry> greyback_, fair.  It was just the most recent thing in bzr log that looked promising  :(
<mterry> greyback_, this bug involves actually dialing an emergency number which we rarely do during testing I think, so I don't know how old it is
<mterry> It also doesn't always happen
<greyback_> mterry: where I'd start is butting a breakpoint on qtmir::Application::setFocused and see if you can figure out what calls it
<mterry> greyback_, would that catch "unfocuses" too?
<greyback_> mterry: sorry, not correct place. qtmir::MirSurfaceItem::activeFocusChanged
<greyback_> mterry: yes
<kgunn> mterry: can you merge trunk on ~mterry/unity8/no-shutdown-dialog-while-suspended
<kgunn> please and thank you :)
<mterry> kgunn, one moment
<mterry> kgunn, merged, no conflicts...  Why'd you want the merge then?
<mterry> oh for mzanetti's branch?
<kgunn> mterry: hmmm...its in a vivid silo and complained
<Cimi> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1363400/+merge/247129 and https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1363400/+merge/247131
<kgunn> mterry: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-1-build/30/console
<Cimi> however qmltests looks like they failed on CI, don't know why
<mzanetti> kgunn: I already merged
<kgunn> oops
<mzanetti> kgunn: it was conflicting with my branch
<kgunn> i should keep my nose out :)
<mzanetti> both touch the Key handler code
<mzanetti> no worries
<mterry> Cimi, I'm a bit busy today, I can look at them later but if you want quicker turnaround maybe ask another person today
<seb128> greyback_, hey, did you hear back from bregma about qtmir/gtk? Still not having that in a silo I guess? is it useful if I try it (I'm about to start, checking before)
<greyback_> seb128: nothing from him no.
<greyback_> seb128: I think at this stage, let's just stick it in a silo :)
<seb128> greyback_, wfm! can you do it or do you need somebody to do it for you?
<greyback_> seb128: I can do it
<greyback_> will ping you when it's ready
<seb128> thanks
<bregma> greyback_, sorry, I had to repurpose my vivid test machine to do the testing and something else emerged in the mean time
<greyback_> bregma: no biggie
<seb128> bregma, hey, do you know if there is a bug about loggin not actually doing what it's supposed to do on desktop/unity8? it seems to exit unity8 which respawn but not exit the session to the greeter
<seb128> oh,and what component to blame for that
<bregma> seb128, log in or log out?
<seb128> sorry, logging out
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1360316
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1360316 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Logging out the desktop session just goes back to the Greeter" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, thanks, that title is misleading, going to the greeter is what you want
<seb128> or you mean the unity8 lockscreen/insession greeter?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Umm, yeah, maybe it should say Unity 8 Greeter/Lockscreen.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, yeah, or "session greater"
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, thanks ;-)
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I'll change it.  Still trying to learn the correct names of all the different parts:)
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I'm also tasked to look at that issue as well.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, oh, great, let me know if I can help
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Cool, thanks
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, I tagged it unity8-desktop ... trying to build a list of desktop specific issues (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bugs?field.tag=unity8-desktop)
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Great, very helpful.  If I see others, I'll tag as well.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, thanks!
<dholbach> bregma, do you know who could have any plans wrt unity.ubuntu.com? I'm asking because bug 1317065 suggested to move some of the API docs over there
<ubot5> bug 1317065 in Unity Website "Move old indicator docs to unity.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317065
<bregma> dholbach, I don't know what the plans are for that stuff, most of the docs for currently supported Ubuntu development have already disappeared :(
<greyback_> seb128: our main issue with that bug, is that we've no idea how to quit unity8 in such a way that you return to the lightdm greeter (i.e. that unity8 isn't respawned)
<dholbach> bregma, yeah, I guess they weren't on the radar for the move - but we should be able to retrieve them from archive.org or from one of mhall119's backups :)
<dholbach> bregma, I just wasn't sure what plans were or who was involved with unity.u.c
<dholbach> davidcalle also said that some of the docs were out of date
<bregma> dholbach, I'd like to see all the docs for developing for 14.04 LTS still available somewhere and easily found until LTS support ends
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> mhall119, do you know who can edit unity.u.c? can that team be easily extended?
<mhall119> dholbach: let me check
<dholbach> <3
<mhall119> dholbach: it seems I'm only an editor there,not an admin, but ~canonical-community is the membership I used to login
<mhall119> we'll need to ask possibly IS if there's an admin team, or to get some of us promoted to admin to change team settings
<dholbach> can't really find a team with that name: https://launchpad.net/people/?name=unity+&searchfor=teamsonly
<dholbach> mhall119, jcastro also doesn't know - I think he was in charge ages ago
<seb128> greyback_, ChrisTownsend, how to close properly a session is a good question, maybe robert_ancell knows about that. I think under unity7 gnome-session does the logout
<dholbach> so we might have to set up a team and ask IS to make use of it
<dholbach> I'll set up the team
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Is Robert going to be at the sprint?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, unfortunately no, but I'm sure others who are can help you on that (between desrt, larsu, didrocks, Laney and I we have enough people knowing a bit about those things)
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ok, good.  Let's try to hash this out then.
<dholbach> bregma, mhall119, davidcalle: I added us to https://launchpad.net/~unity-website-editors - anyone else you'd like to see in there?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, yeah
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Also, Unity 7 tries with gnome-session first, then failing that it tries logind, and failing that, it tries ConsoleKit...at least that how it looks to me.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, yeah, I think logind is the right interface, unity8 should probably do that
<mhall119> dholbach: willcooke should be in there
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: That's what I was thinking too and was going to go down that route first.
 * willcooke reads
<seb128> +1
<willcooke> dholbach, mhall119, sounds good to me, thanks
<dholbach> will do
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok
<dholbach> willcooke, davidcalle, mhall119, bregma: I'll let you know once IS moved ownership to the team
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ping
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you changed something with backgrounds in some cards recently, right?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<willcooke> thx dholbach
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can it cause this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1411748 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1411748 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Arale] News aggregator scope has a white scope background in cards" [Critical,New]
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what was the changeset?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1393008/+merge/246138
<Cimi> tsdgeos, all cards with summary can have bg
<Cimi> sth like that
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: do you know who's the devel of the news scope?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we should probably re-read the specs and see if we implemented correctly
<tsdgeos> well the specs say that it was implemented fine before
<tsdgeos> and i don't think they updated the specs :D
<tsdgeos> it's most probably that those guys were defining a background "incorrectly" all the time
<tsdgeos> but we just ignored it before and we don't anymore
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i think it's cwayne?
<tsdgeos> and now it's seems is "our" bug
<tsdgeos> when it may have been there forever
<tsdgeos> (or not)
<cwayne> its someone on my team, and we don't set background at all
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> can you comment on the bug?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yeah i see the bug on your code
<tsdgeos>  var hasBackground = (hasSummary || !isHorizontal) && (template["card-background"] || components["background"] || artAndSummary);
<tsdgeos> should be something more like
<tsdgeos> var hasBackground = (!isHorizontal && (template["card-background"] || components["background"] || artAndSummary)) || hasSummary && (template["card-background"] || components["background"])
<tsdgeos> well i probably missed some ()
<tsdgeos> but see what i mean?
<tsdgeos> you're adding background to all cards with art and summary
<tsdgeos> which i doubt is what we wanted
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you do https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1411748 then? or want me to?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1411748 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Arale] News aggregator scope has a white scope background in cards" [Critical,New]
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I can
<tsdgeos> Cimi: cool
<Cimi> tsdgeos, why we have that artAndSummary?
<tsdgeos> because on vertical cards it's speced that cards with art and summary get a background by default
<tsdgeos> but i guess we don't want that on horizontal ones
<tsdgeos> since we didn't want a background at all
<tsdgeos> in horizontal cards
<tsdgeos> and the bug you fixed was to allow having one
<tsdgeos> am i making sense?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so I can change to
<Cimi> tsdgeos, || (!isHorizontal && artAndSummary)
<tsdgeos> yeah that'd work too
<mhall119> dholbach: deej set https://launchpad.net/~unity-website-editors to be the editors team on unity.u.c
<dholbach> mhall119, brilliant!
<dholbach> mhall119, ok, I'll let him know that rt#25972 can be closed
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle, willcooke, bregma: you should all be able to edit now, by going to unity.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/
<dholbach> we should probably discuss in https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1317065 how we want to set things up
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1317065 in Unity Website "Move old indicator docs to unity.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bregma> dholbach, thanks for taking care of this
<dholbach> bregma, in developer.u.c we can also set up redirects
<dholbach> like very easily
<sterns> hello all, I have an application that behaves properly with the unity launcher when I am using a single screen.  That is, the shortcut and the running icons are the same (stacked).  However, when I plug a second display into my laptop, this stops functioning properly.  The shortcut and running are two separate icons on the launcher.  Ubuntu 14.10
<davidcalle> dholbach, since unity.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to support code highlighting, maybe we could use snippets.ubuntu.com for code samples in the pages we will revive? Old project meets new :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, I don't think snippets is up yet, is it?
<davidcalle> dholbach, no it's not, but it looks "finished", right?
<dholbach> yeah... I don't know in which state it is
<davidcalle> dholbach, anyway, are you fine with me adding the content in draft pages ? To have it somewhere else than on web archive.
<dholbach> sure, definitely
<davidcalle> ok
<dholbach> we probably just nee to decide on a IA
<dholbach> or shall we just re-use the old structure?
<dandrader> mterry, I believe you're the best person to review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/launcherOverGreeter-lp1393447/+merge/247183
<dandrader> mterry,  (luckily it's a one-liner)
<dandrader> do I still have to do anything special to connect a bluetooth mouse to the N7?
<dandrader> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes
<mzanetti> dandrader: well, depends on how new the devices are
<mzanetti> dandrader:  we only support pairing method "enterpin"
<mzanetti> newer ones want "displaykey"
<mzanetti> dandrader: so what you do is:
<mzanetti> set the device in inquiry scan mode (longpress the button or similar)
<mzanetti> then on the phone do:
<mzanetti> hcitool scan
<mzanetti> it should print the mac addresses
<dandrader> mzanetti, but at least there's no need to install a PPA anymore, right?
<mzanetti> then: bluez-simple-agent hci0 <mac-address>
<mzanetti> and then follow the pin entry procedure
<mzanetti> and then you need to call:
<mzanetti> qdbus --system org.bluez /org/bluez/hci0/AA_BB_CC_DD_EE_00_11 org.bluez.Input.Connect()
<mzanetti> or something like that
<mzanetti> where those letters/numbers are the target device's mac address
<dandrader> mzanetti, I turned bluetooth on in the system-sesstings app but "hcitool scan" says "Device is not available: No such device"
<dandrader> s/sesstings/settings
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... that's odd.. should work
<mzanetti> dandrader: what does hciconfig say?
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah, I guess you need to sudo it
<dandrader> mzanetti, hciconfig says nothing
<dandrader> mzanetti, just like hcitool dev
<mzanetti> dandrader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9808050/
<mzanetti> if this isn't working, something's wrong with your device and/or image
<dandrader> mzanetti, check what ogra is saying on #phablet
<dandrader> mzanetti, hciconfig gives me no output at all
<dandrader> mzanetti, I think I will stick with the N4 then...
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok, hciconfig shows up something on my N4
<mzanetti> then it's probably indeed your n7 hardare
<mzanetti> dandrader: just to make sure, you haven't flight mode enabled, do you?
<mzanetti> that would turn on the rfkill for BT and shut the hci interface down
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, I even have with on the N7
<dandrader> mzanetti, but the N4 is not looking great either
<dandrader> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9808201/
<mzanetti> hciconfig hci0 up
<mzanetti> sudo bviously
<mzanetti> and you want: hciconfig hci0 pscan
<dandrader> mzanetti, interesting, switching it on via system-settings up doesnt seem to work
<dandrader> mzanetti, "hciconfig hci0 up" did the trick
<dandrader> mzanetti, wow, was able to connect to my bt mouse via the system-settings GUI
<mzanetti> dandrader: the mouse probably either does legacy pairing, just asking you to enter 0000 or 1234
<mzanetti> or does a SSP of type "justworks"
<mzanetti> both are supported by the ui
<mzanetti> but none of the other types
<mzanetti> new keyboards use unsupported types
<dandrader> mzanetti, so what mouse events are missing again? I see that I can already move around and click and drag stuff (despite the lack of a visual pointer)
<greyback_> dandrader: middle & right click. scroll wheel
<mzanetti> dandrader: most important, mouse hover
<mzanetti> dandrader: create MouseArea, set "hoverEnabled: true"
<mzanetti> and make sure it genertes onMouseXChanged without clicking
<dandrader> mzanetti, btw, did you do any work to get a provisional mouse pointer on screen?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I mean, as an item inside unity8's qml scene
<mzanetti> dandrader: nope, I didn't
<mzanetti> dandrader: that would be required too, yes. not sure how to realize that. you might want to talk to gerry and racarr for that
<greyback_> dandrader: well with mouse hover support, it wouldn't be that hard to add an event filter for mouse events and use that to track mouse position
<dandrader> greyback_, exactly.
<greyback_> dandrader: but I mir got software cursor support too, which maybe we can use
<dandrader> greyback_, being a software cursos, I don't see the benefit
<dandrader> cursor
<greyback_> dandrader: sorry, I didn't follow you
<dandrader> greyback_, you said that mir got support for a software cursor. If it were a hardware cursor I would see the performance benefit. as opposed to a qml cursor
<greyback_> dandrader: not all platforms have proper hardware cursor support. But software cursor drawn on top of qml could be done. It could save us work
 * greyback_ dropping out for a sec
<dandrader> mzanetti, looking at qtmir I don't think we have any proper QMouseEvents at all yet
<mzanetti> dandrader: might well be, yes
<dandrader> mzanetti, what we have is the physical mouse entering unity8 as QTouchEvents
<mzanetti> I only quickly looked into it and couldn't really find a place to "just add" it. seemed there was more missing
 * dandrader is excited to work on mouse support
 * greyback thanks God there are people like dandrader in this world ;D
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> +1
<mzanetti> dandrader: actually, now comes to my mind. lpotter pinged me yesterday about issues with bluetooth on his nexus 4. might be the same as on your nexus 7. do you have the same software versions running on both?
<dandrader> mzanetti,  hmmm, probably not
<mzanetti> dandrader: there might be an issue upcoming with the very latest images
<dandrader> mzanetti, cannot use image number as a comparison as they differ between devices
<mzanetti> yeah, that's odd
<muser>  /part
<Encrypt> Hello there o/
<Encrypt> I'm looking for the libmessaging documentation
<Encrypt> I've found no doc on the web
<Encrypt> A user here gave me an example however
<Encrypt> But I'd really need the doc to be able to use it well
<Encrypt> Oh, ok
<Encrypt> Google finally showed me the doc page
<kgunn> josharenson: ping
<josharenson> kgunn: pong
<kgunn> josharenson: hey, so got unity8 on my desktop...doing the build, but how do you run the qml ui tests suite?
<kgunn> crap
<kgunn> nvmd
<kgunn> i see it now
<josharenson> haha ok
<josharenson> make qmltest
<josharenson> yeah?
<kgunn> at the bottom of the CODING file
<kgunn> yeah...to be precise "make qmluitests"
<josharenson> ah yeah
<kgunn> sorry to bother...
<josharenson> oh no problem
<kgunn> mzanetti: fyi, silo21 approved...waiting on migration, i'll check back in a bit and create an rtm staging branch
#ubuntu-unity 2015-01-22
<rion> Hi. I have an app which has tray icon with context menu. When I choose something from menu, windows open in background. It's expected to open them in foreground by user input. I can't find any api for that
<rion> It qt app. With sni-qt in Ubuntu 14.04.
<rion> I guess I have to call some X11 functions directly but I believe there should be better way
<rion> Hm I knew it's useless to ask something in irc.. Gotta review unity sources..
<tsdgeos> Cimi: mzanetti: what's the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-left-edge-on-spread/+merge/243400 ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: is this what we use https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1363400/+merge/247129 in rtm or there's a corresponding rtm branch for systemsettings?
<tsdgeos> or is the bug for vivid only atm?
<tsdgeos> dednick: you seem the most indicate to review this one liner https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity8/set-inline-reply-hint/+merge/240766
<tsdgeos> dednick: i looks good to me, but i'd appreciate you having a quick look
<tsdgeos> dednick: morning btw :D
<dednick> tsdgeos: :) good morning to you as well
<dednick> tsdgeos: i'll take a look
<tsdgeos> cool :)
<dednick> tsdgeos, seb128: nearly there
<dednick> just update pot file.
<tsdgeos> trueth
<seb128> dednick, you do that in individual mps? don't that make difficult to avoid merge conflicts when trying to land several branches?
<seb128> tsdgeos, ^
<dednick> i dont actually know. maybe not
<tsdgeos> seb128: we actually do, don't have that many strings (new or changes) so it's not really an issue
<seb128> k
<seb128> we stopped doing that in settings because we kept having conflicts
<dednick> yeah, i guess all of our strings come from third party
<tsdgeos> you probably have much more changes there than us
<seb128> right
<seb128> anyway, going to update the pot
<seb128> thanks for the review :-)
<seb128> dednick, tsdgeos, updated with the pot update (rebased on trunk as well)
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> dednick: do you do the honors?
<dednick> tsdgeos: seb128: approved
<tsdgeos> one more down!
<seb128> dednick, thanks
<tsdgeos> Cimi: how busy are you. Since https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1411748 is quite critical, want me to take it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1411748 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Arale] News aggregator scope has a white scope background in cards" [Critical,New]
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I started 5 mins ago
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: is this what we use https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1363400/+merge/247129 in rtm or there's a corresponding rtm branch for systemsettings?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, there is another one, but is for ubuntu system settings
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am trying to see if it works with the binding
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you cross link them?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I tried with the binding before, It didn't work, trying again
<tsdgeos> since they're basically "the same" review probably, no?
<tsdgeos> so once we get one don't the other should be good too?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I didn't cross link them
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I added both to the bugreport
<tsdgeos> oki, so some links in the description or something would be useful
<tsdgeos> ah that makes sense, but can you do the link in the description for lazy people as me ? :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it doesn't work with the binding
<Cimi> tsdgeos, because it needs onNetworkNameChanged
<Cimi> tsdgeos, which isn't a property
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you get it through a binding
<tsdgeos> it isn't?
<Cimi> binding/methos
<Cimi> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9817316/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, currentNetworkMode is the only property, but it doesn't change when you switch wifi
<tsdgeos> that's weird
<tsdgeos> and contradicts http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qt-mobility/qml-networkinfo.html
<tsdgeos> Cimi: where you got that paste from?
<dandrader> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> dandrader: pong
<dandrader> mzanetti, did you go running yesterday?
<mzanetti> dandrader: nope... weather doesn't play nice these days
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but yeah you're right it's not a property
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok then, can you explain so in the MR?
<mzanetti> dandrader: fyi, yesterday I saw the issue with a vivid device
<mzanetti> dandrader: just for having it in my pocket for a minute or two
<mzanetti> obviously not logging
<dandrader> mzanetti, this is actually good news
<dandrader> (that is also happens in devel-proposed)
<dandrader> it
<dandrader> mzanetti, I think the problem is your pocket :D
<mzanetti> probably :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, doing
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i did
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, was replying to phablet :)
<tsdgeos> seb128: since https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1363400/+merge/247131 has both a u.s.s and a unity8 MR i guess only one of us should review it? You guys do or we do?
<greyback> seb128: hey, the gtk fix is in silo 12, can I ask you to test?
<dandrader> mzanetti, why it didn't build for arm? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/+recipe/unity8-debug-edges
<tsdgeos> i think only some special ppa's build on arm
<tsdgeos> that's why we use the right-edge ppa
<tsdgeos> even it's not about the right-edge anymore
<tsdgeos> or that's my understanding
<tsdgeos> could be wrong
<dandrader> dammit
<mzanetti> dandrader: you have to ping someone to enable arm builds, however you still only get a qemu builder then
<mzanetti> which won't work because of a bug that it crashes when running tests
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1411748/+merge/247278
 * tsdgeos clicks
 * tsdgeos reviews
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'd change the commit message
<tsdgeos> to "Background is no longer visible for horizontal cards with art and summary that don't specify a background"
<tsdgeos> or something like that
<tsdgeos> i mean it'll be visible if specified, no?
<seb128> greyback_, hey, sure can, doing that in a bit
<seb128> tsdgeos, whoever has free slots first, if you want to do it please do
<dandrader> mterry, hey, all fixed in https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/unifyLightDMMocks/+merge/244593
<mterry> dandrader, yar ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i changed the commit message of https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1411748/+merge/247278
<tsdgeos> what do you think?
<mterry> dandrader, the unity8.application_lifecycle.tests.test_application_lifecycle.ApplicationLifecycleTests.test_greeter_hides_on_app_focus test fails...
<mterry> dandrader, it doesn't on trunk for me
<tsdgeos> Cimi: also added some comments
<paulliu> hi. https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical/unity8/pair_with_paul/+merge/246330
<paulliu> Can anyone please review this for me? I think I'm not good for review because I wrote some code.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok pushing now
<tsdgeos> paulliu: who wrote it? you and allan?
<tsdgeos> you and leo?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yes. Leo and me.
<dandrader> mterry, it passed here
<dandrader> mterry, did you run it more than once?
<dandrader> mterry, maybe this test is unstable
<mterry> dandrader, it failed in jenkins
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1411748/+merge/247278 looks good, let's wait for jenkins to finish
<dandrader> mterry, many other AP tests failed there. And the very same set also failed for this other, unrelated, MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1363400/+merge/247129
<dandrader> mterry, so to me there AP failures seem unrelated to the MP changes
<mterry> dandrader, I just see one failure there?
<mterry> and it's not the same one
<dandrader> mterry, click on "Test Result"
<dandrader> mterry, and you will get the full set
<mterry> dandrader, still see one?
<mterry> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/793/testReport/?
<dandrader> mterry, ah, I misread the page. it has "All failed tests" and "all tests"
<dandrader> mterry, so the common failure is unity8.indicators.tests.test_indicators.IndicatorPageTitleMatchesWidgetTestCase.test_indicator_page_title_matches_widget(Messaging,Native Device)
<mterry> dandrader, right.  I don't think that's related to your changes
 * dandrader clicks on "rebuild" and hopes for the best
<mterry> dandrader, but there is a greeter failure that might be
<dandrader> oh, my VPN seems to be broken :/
<dandrader> the underlying cause of the failure there is a dbus connection error in the code introspection
<tsdgeos> what
<tsdgeos> we have 36 qmltests failing?¿?¿?¿?¿
<tsdgeos> how did that happen :D
<mzanetti> err
<mzanetti> really?
 * mzanetti hides
<tsdgeos> paulliu's branch has that many and has autopilot only changes so it would seem
<tsdgeos> i'm building mster to test atm
<seb128> greyback_, silo 012 fixes gtk apps for me (well, gedit doesn't run but that's probably another issue, gnome-calculator and a small test program I had to test click events work)
<greyback_> seb128: yay
<greyback_> seb128: tho strange, gedit worked for me >1 week ago.
<greyback_> seb128: did you test phome/emulator by any chance?
<seb128> greyback_, not yet, looking at gedit
<greyback_> ok
<kgunn> bug 1411748
<ubot5> bug 1411748 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Arale] News aggregator scope has a white scope background in cards" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1411748
<mzanetti> mterry: hey, in testShell, the greeter shows up in tablet mode
<mzanetti> any idea what could have happened?
<mterry> mzanetti, huh...
<mterry> mzanetti, that's based on width/height I think
<mterry> mzanetti, in short no, I'm not sure why that would have changed
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> looking
<mzanetti> mterry: seems "multiUser" is true
<mterry> ah that would do it too
<mzanetti> mterry: so probably the wrong LightDM mock is loaded?
<mterry> mzanetti, sounds like it
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1363400/+merge/247129 is failing
<Cimi> maybe I need qml-module-qtsysteminfo for build?
<Cimi> in debian/control ?
<Cimi> mterry, ^
<Cimi> because it is used in tests I believe, since we load qml components that need qml-module-qtsysteminfo
<mterry> Cimi, yeah, I'm not sure how jenkins runs the qmluitests, whether it installs the packages or just the build-deps
<mterry> Cimi, but you are clearly getting "module "QtSystemInfo" is not installed" errors
<mterry> Cimi, so I'd guess it just installs build-deps and you should add it
<Cimi> mterry, thanks, pushed
<seb128> greyback_, reading the upstart log, it seems gedit/gtk-mir calls regularly gdk_mir_display_request_selection_notification, that's not the case when running under the mir test server (where gedit runs without issue)
<seb128> not sure if that's where it goes wrong though
<greyback_> seb128: I've no clue why that might be. Sounds like separate issue to the rendering bug though. Think it worth a separate bug
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> the rendering issue is fixed
<josharenson> Saviq: can you review this if you have time? It should resolve the issue you found in my screenshot branch. https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity-system-compositor/handle_screenshot_button
<greyback_> josharenson: Saviq on hols this week
<josharenson> greyback_: explains why he isn't on any other channel :-)
<greyback_> josharenson: only time he is marked away from IRC is if he's half-way up a mountain
<josharenson> greyback_: haha ok
<rion4ik> Can someone tell me what api I should use to force activate/bring to front window in unity?
<larsu> rion4ik: depends on the toolkit you're using
<larsu> rion4ik: in gtk, it's gtk_window_present()
<rion4ik> I use qt
<rion4ik> But it's not a problem to link with anything
<larsu> don't link with gtk if you're writing a qt app. There's probably some api on QWindow that does this
<rion4ik> Actual problem is that my app can't still focus from another focused app.
<larsu> that is a window manager feature - your app shouldn't do that
<greyback_> rion4ik: that's something the window manager is designed to prevent you from doing
<rion4ik> My app has context menu in tray. When user wants to open options for example he chooses corresponding item from context menu but sees nothing since options were opened in background
<rion4ik> Quite annoying to click again to activate window
<larsu> that's probably a bug in compiz :/
<rion4ik> Probably when user clicks on tray compiz should mark current focused window as to be able to transfer focus to another app
<rion4ik> Sorry for my English. Not native)
<rion4ik> Should I report it?
<greyback_> rion4ik: yes please do
<greyback_> rion4ik: this is a workaround, but use it with care: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/trunk/view/head:/libunity-2d-private/src/unity2ddeclarativeview.cpp#L249
<rion4ik> Thanks
<mzanetti> paulliu: hey, you guys forgot the checklist here: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical/unity8/pair_with_paul/+merge/246330
<paulliu> mzanetti: yeah. indeed. Let me paste the checklist.
<mzanetti> paulliu: thanks
<mterry> How can I tell if a qml object has been deleted out from under me?
<mterry> er, scratch that, I have to go afk, but am interested in answers sitting on irc in meanwhile...
<rion> greyback_: the workaround works perfect! 😃
<greyback_> rion: happy to hear it. Use with care though, bringing random windows to the front will annoy users! :)
<rion> greyback_: sure. Thanks 😃
<Wellark> hey, who is the current unity7 guru ?
<Wellark> I have very weird graphical glitches on vivid desktop with fglrx driver which makes working on the machine almost impossible or highly irritating at least
<Wellark> basically the gl textures for different windows are wrong
<Wellark> if one window updates, part of it's contents are filling the window on top of it
<Wellark> and now I have qmlscene running as the bottom window
<Wellark> and on top of it there are multiple terminals and what not
<kgunn> Wellark: best bet is prolly mlankhorst for graphical stuff on unity7
<Wellark> but the surface of the qmlscene window keeps popping up on top of the different windows constantly when something in it changes
<Wellark> kgunn: is he on irc?
<kgunn> unless bregma has an opinion
<Wellark> it's like the z-ordering is totally off
<kgunn> Wellark: yeah...might check ubuntu-devel
<kgunn> or ubuntu-desktop
<kgunn> he's somewhere in europe iirc
<Wellark> I know sam was constantly battling these issues on proprietary drivers
<Wellark> but it's the fglrx.. so I would kinda hope that unity7 on 15.04 would still be usable :)
<Wellark> kgunn: or you could switch on your slave driver hat and get unity8 for the desktop ready by 15.04 so that I could switch over ;)
<kgunn> :)
 * kgunn cracks whip
<kgunn> & sings Rawhide
<bregma> Wellark, can you possibly revert to a previous version of Compiz?
<bregma> sounds like a buffer problem, either fglrx (likely) or a recent change to Compiz to fix a problem seen with nVidia drivers
 * davmor2 pictures kgunn like this now https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdR6MN2jKYs
<Wellark> bregma: I can.. if you tell me how :)
<Wellark> bregma: I so do not envy the fact that you guys have to battle these issues
<Wellark> so hat off and free pints for the whole team! :)
<Wellark> bregma: I now manually got a new driver from AMD
<Wellark> I will first try it
<Wellark> fglrx-14.301.1010
<kgunn> bug 1390393
<ubot5> bug 1390393 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "It's too easy to trigger a volume notification when taking a screenshot" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390393
<kgunn> josharenson:  wrt ^
<kgunn> so i got your usc branch reviewed
<josharenson> kgunn: cool
<kgunn> is that going to need to be landed along with the unity8 branch?
<josharenson> kgunn: no the USC branch shouldn't affect anything
<josharenson> until the unity branch is mergec
<josharenson> merged*
<kgunn> josharenson: getting a little pressure on trying to land that one for rtm too :-/
<kgunn> josharenson: is there any benefit to landing them seperately ?
<josharenson> kgunn: It should be good to go, I ported mzanetti's earpiece changes into it already
<josharenson> kgunn: no, the USC branch is less risky
<kgunn> josharenson: ok, i'm gonna put a vivid silo together then for those 2
<kgunn> josharenson: i think tsdgeos indicated a merge conflict tho...if you don't mind addressing
<josharenson> kgunn: I haven't tested the most recent changes thoroughly yet (to the unity one)
<josharenson> kgunn: yeah that was expected, working on it now
<mzanetti> josharenson1: ping
<josharenson1> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> josharenson1: hey, just had a look at your input branch. one small thing:
<josharenson1> sure
<Wellark> bregma: if you could give me the instructions how to downgrade the compiz version, that would be great :)
<Wellark> the new fglrx from amd hosed X.org
<Wellark> so I reverted back to whatever is in the restricted repo
<mzanetti> josharenson1: could you please change the PhysicalKeyMapper.onKeyPressed() to return a bool if the key has been handled or not
<Wellark> reboot seems to have reduced the problem
<mzanetti> josharenson1: instead if then re-comparing the keys in shell.qml
<Wellark> but I suspect it gets worse over time
<mzanetti> josharenson1: otherwise that'll drift over time and we return event.accepted = false while instead it has been handled or vice versa
<mzanetti> so that shell only has a event.accepted = physicalKeysMapper.onKeyPressed(event.key);
<josharenson1> mzanetti: someone told me a while back to do the exact opposite... it makes more sense the way you are saying
<mzanetti> oh
<mzanetti> really?
<mzanetti> oh well then
<josharenson1> mzanetti: I could even move the media keys into PhysicalKeyMapper
<josharenson1> if PhysicalKeyMapper returned a bool
<mzanetti> yeah, I'd say that would make sense
<josharenson1> mzanetti: I'm for doing it your way
<mzanetti> who told you to do it the other way round?
<mzanetti> if it was Saviq, it takes precedence :)
<josharenson1> mzanetti: it was a while ago, so I'm not sure...
 * mzanetti wouldn't think saviq would do that...
<mzanetti> if you agree too, let's change it...
<josharenson1> mzanetti: no it was either dandrader or tsdgeos
<josharenson1> mzanetti: ok I'm changing it.. Do you think I should move the media keys too? Have to get the CallManager into the PhysicalKeysMapper
<mzanetti> if that opens a can of worms, no, if its simple to do, works and looks cleaner, yes
<josharenson1> mzanetti: ack
<mzanetti> sorry... I should have reviewed this earlier... but LP somehow doesn't show your commits between the comments, so I thought it was still WIP
<mzanetti> i.e. not responded to the last comment yet
<bregma> Wellark, try checking to see if you have an older version of *compiz*.deb in /var/cache/apt/archives -- you might get lucky
<bregma> Wellark, are you on vivid?
<Wellark> bregma: yes, on vivid
<Wellark> bregma: I should be able to install older version by forcing it with apt-get
<Wellark> the older version is still available in the archives, right?
<Wellark> just tell me what version number I nee
<Wellark> *need
<Wellark> although I'm not seeing much of problems right now after a reboot, but they tend to manifest after the system has been running for a while
<Wellark> bregma: btw, totally unrelated question
<Wellark> if I grab unity7 source code
<Wellark> am I able to run the local build inside a window for testing purposes
<Wellark> I have one crazy prototype I want to try
<Wellark> if it's not possible, then I guess I can set up a virtual machine where I can actually install and restart unity7 when needed
<rion> Wellark: I have the same issue on VirtualBox.
<rion> Not sure if gl related. Start screen of qt creator partially overlaps windows on top of it
#ubuntu-unity 2015-01-23
<tsdgeos> seb128: so will you coordinate the landing of the reply MR? both in uss and unity8? or should mzanetti do it?
<seb128> tsdgeos, I can do it if you want, I'm just not following unity8 enough to know if organizing a landing for it is stepping on somebody else toes
<tsdgeos> i guess it's the same the other way around :D
<tsdgeos> i think mzanetti is organizing a landing for today
<seb128> he can include settings
<seb128> that would be nice
<seb128> well it's ubuntu-settings-components
<seb128> that doesn't change much
<tsdgeos> you mean including https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-settings-components/define-text-hint-property ?
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> let's wait for him to be around :)
<seb128> yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: seb128: hey ho
<mzanetti> which one is the unity branch?
<seb128> hey mzanetti
<mzanetti> ah, set-inline-reply-hint
<seb128> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-settings-components/define-text-hint-property/+merge/240706 and https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity8/set-inline-reply-hint/+merge/240766
<mzanetti> seb128: ack. we just finished rebuilding a silo... ok to go with the next one or is this critical?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ^
<seb128> mzanetti, next one is ok
<mzanetti> ack
<seb128> that bug is "only" a translation one and is not new
<seb128> we workarounded it in rtm
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i thought you were including the reply hint in this one wanted to make sure we landed everything correctly
<tsdgeos> if not it's fine
<mzanetti> oh right... yes, it's there
<mzanetti> so I should not have ignored the absense of the checklist :D
<mzanetti> hmm... tsdgeos, seb128: testing the silo it seems that the "call back" button doesn't work
<seb128> mzanetti, define "doesn't work"?
<mzanetti> doesn't do anything
<seb128> urg
<mzanetti> think this can be introduced by those branches?
<seb128> I guess it could
<seb128> do you get any error on the stdout/err?
<mzanetti> let me look
<mzanetti> nope... nothing
<seb128> :-/
<mzanetti> interesting thing though, that clicking the phone icon doesn't launch the dialer too
<mzanetti> I guess I need to reflash and compare with trunk
<MacSlow> How can a button, which is visible, be of size 0x0 at the time Component.onCompleted of said button is executed?
<tsdgeos> it can be resized later on
<tsdgeos> no?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I would have thought that the layout, thus any potential resize, happens _before_
<tsdgeos> how can it happen before if the element doesn0t exist?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I always understood the onCompleted to be at the time the eventloop for said item is ready to spin
<tsdgeos> onCompleted is that, when the element has just been completed creation
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, but I've to look into this later... focus isn't shifted away, which creates problems earlier in the test.
<mzanetti> seb128: good (or bad?) news is: it's already broken in trunk
<seb128> mzanetti, seems like we need a test for those actions
<mzanetti> yeah
<bregma> Wellark, around?
<Wellark> bregma: pretty much
<bregma> Wellark, about the newer version of Compiz in Vivid:  you can disable the new xsync functionality through CCSM (in the OpenGL plugin configuration) -- try that and see if it fixes your redraw troubles
<Wellark> bregma: what package contains ccsm these days?
<Wellark> btw, I have not seen the corruptions since I rebooted yesterday
<Wellark> there was a minor problem with Qt-creators
<Wellark> 's "run target" selection window initially but it's gone now alo
<Wellark> but I will see what happens when the uptime accumulates
<Wellark> bregma: btw, is unity7/compiz double or triple buffered?
<Wellark> sometimes I see tearing with games and videos which don't seem to relate to the actual settings of the games/players
<Wellark> just wondering if the tearing could be caused by compiz textures or something
<dandrader> mterry, another one for you to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/keepGreeterPwdUncovered/+merge/247475
<dandrader> mterry, not high-priority though
<mterry> dandrader, k
<Encrypt> Hello there o/
<Encrypt> larsu, Hi o/
<Encrypt> I just found an "backlog" on the internet where you were quoted :p
<Encrypt> I'm trying to play with the Messaging Menu
<Encrypt> And the GMainLoop is confusing :/
<Encrypt> Hum
<Encrypt> Anyone familiar with the messaging menu in C?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-01-24
<Encrypt> Hello there o/
<Encrypt> ted, o/
<Encrypt> ted, May I ask you something about the Messaging Menu?
<Encrypt> Anyone familiar with the messaging menu?
<Encrypt> How I should use the GMainLoop is unclear to me :/
<Encrypt> Nobody? :/
<sil2100> Not too many people around during the weekend sadly
<ted> Not really around, but if someone sees Encrypt come back this might help him/her: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-messages/trunk.15.04/view/head:/libmessaging-menu/client-example.py
#ubuntu-unity 2016-01-25
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! You mentioned that you guys were looking into the unity8 security-bugfix and checking if the deployed fix is enough - all good in regards to that?
<sil2100> No follow up fix needed?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: there's a follow up fix needed
<sil2100> tsdgeos: hmm... this won't make it for OTA-9 then, we'll have to get that into OTA-9.5
<tsdgeos> sil2100: saviq is on usa still, visiting friends, not sure if he said he'd be working or not though
<tsdgeos> sil2100: yes, 9.5 is like "next week" anyway, right?
<sil2100> Yeah
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hey, yeah, I'm working
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> morning
<tsdgeos> Saviq: was wondering, the few last MRs failed on xenial jenkass
<tsdgeos> would it make sense like "wait 5 min and try again before failing"
<tsdgeos> if the apt-get step fails?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, assuming I'm getting a meaningful exit code out of it, I might do that, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, better than that I'll try to switch to the internal archive cache, which should have less trouble like that
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> Saviq: where's the autopkg test run in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/877 ? can't see it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they only run when it's approved by the lander
<tsdgeos> ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and since it got rebuilt, they got cleared
 * Saviq rebuilds
<alan_g> Saviq: does API this work for you? https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/mir/add-mir_surface_spec_set_shell_chrome/+merge/283818
<Saviq> alan_g, looks good here, dednick, can you have a look ↑
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, added that test. was harder that I thought. but should make us more bulletproof for the future
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: cool, checking
<dednick> alan_g, Saviq: is that dynamic?
<Saviq> IIUC, yes
<dednick> Saviq: or doesnt it need to be?
<Saviq> it does need to be
<dednick> i'm not familiar with the surface spec, but it doesnt look like it to me.
<alan_g> dednick: yes. It can be set on creation, or applied later
<Saviq> dednick, the second test is "apply..."
<dednick> ah. ok. mir::options = cool.
<dednick> then looks all good.
<dednick> ahh. theres mir_surface_apply_spec. got it.
<oSoMoN> hey, is https://launchpad.net/bugs/1537782 a known issue?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1537782 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "Modifier ignored when pressing a key if TextInput has active focus" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> dandrader, does that ring a bell ↑?
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah... it might be possible that the modifiers get lost in translation in the "mir server interface -> unity8 qml scnene -> mir server-client wire procotol -> qtubuntu" road
<Saviq> dandrader, think you could have a look?
<dandrader> Saviq, once I get back home preferably. no bluetooth kbd or test machine to play with
<Saviq> dandrader, ack
<mzanetti> @unity: whoever is not jetlagged, standup :)
<cimi> mzanetti, wrong irc server :P
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> cimi, ^
<cimi> mzanetti, we usually ping for standup in canonical irc
<mzanetti> ah... didn't know that was intentionally
<cimi> mzanetti, was taking piss that you are probably jetlagged too :)
<mzanetti> I kinda am, yes
<mzanetti> feels like 4am, rather than 4pm right now
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is there a bug for https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/edgebarrier-click-transparent/+merge/283735 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, don't think so, but it's easy to repro and quite annoying when typing messages
 * mzanetti searches
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm just trying to know what i need to do to test it :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, type something with the OSK. the q key is quite nasty to press
<mzanetti> depending on the layout, the a and shift key too
<mzanetti> the ones that touch the left edge
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, you'll notice the difference immediately if you try to press the osk very close to the edge.
<dandrader> tsdgeos, also have to ensure that the edge push to show spread & launcher are no affected
<dandrader> *not
<mzanetti> if you just type a normal message, you'd notice the q key often just doesn't react
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you mean with the mouse?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: dandrader: about the push to show launcher, can you guys confirm that if you exit the launcher form the unity icon it won't autohide?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, confirm if it happens or if it's the expected behavior?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: happens
<tsdgeos> i guess it's not the expected behaviour
<tsdgeos> but if it is, that also helps :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, by clicking with a mouse?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I don't think it should autohide while the mouse is still hovering over it....
<tsdgeos> dandrader: "exit the launcher"
<tsdgeos> i have a typo
<tsdgeos> form -> from
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ah, so you mean the mouse if hovering over the dash icon and then you move it away from the launcher?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I confirm it happens and that's a bug in trunk it seems
<dandrader> tsdgeos, doesn't happen all the time though...
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ok, so do i file a bug, correct?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes.to safely reproduce it you have to perform the edge push already at the y position where the dash button will show up
<tsdgeos> that may be, yes
<mzanetti> hmm, haven't managed to hit it yet
<dandrader> tsdgeos, if you do the edge push from elsewhere, move the pointer to the dash button, then exit the launcher. it will still autohide
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> so it's not hide from
<mzanetti> ah now it did
<tsdgeos> but show and exit from
<mzanetti> yeah, bug
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
<mzanetti> nice catch :D
<dandrader> I hope we can catch this with a tst_Shell.qml test...
<tsdgeos> dandrader: mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1537817 makes sense?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1537817 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Launcher autohide fails if opening and exiting the launcher via mouse push in the "unity" icon" [Undecided,New]
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, it's also called BFB :)
<mzanetti> but yeah, this works
<mzanetti> and it's the ubuntu icon, not unity :D
<tsdgeos> someone was confused about the BFB terminology the other day
<dandrader> mzanetti, BFB?
<mzanetti> big fat button
<mzanetti> designers call it that way
<dandrader> mzanetti, was searching for BFB and all kinds of stuff showed up :)
<Jemand_> Hallo
<davmor2> mzanetti: Oh Fat yeah not the version I heard
<gnukarabatak> Hello everybody.  I am using Ubuntu 15.10 unity. Work areas are not working isolated from each other. I am writing this post to report it. Maybe the solution can be found.
<gnukarabatak>  work areas "workspace" :)
<Saviq> gnukarabatak, can you please file a bug by running Alt+F2, "apport-bug unity"?
<Saviq> or via https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+filebug, but the former is preferable as it will add some details about your setup
<gnukarabatak> thanks.
<mterry> tedg, I'm debugging why my qtmir branch doesn't work on top of your app-object branch -- it looks like I'm no longer seeing callbacks from ubuntu_app_launch_observer_add_app_starting
<mterry> tedg, you said to keep using the old callbacks, right?
<tedg> mterry: Hmm, not sure of a good reason that would happen. Yeah, use the old callbacks.
<mterry> (rather than the new-style object callbacks)
<tedg> mterry: I've tried to keep it as mostly a wrapper on the old code to reduce risk...
<mterry> tedg, I could still be doing something dumb...
<tedg> mterry: Hmm, okay, you can start a ubuntu-app-watch to see the signals in the CLI.
<tedg> mterry: That might help to see if they're getting setn.
<tedg> sent
<mterry> tedg, ok...  so what would cause Application::info() to return a null ptr?  Seems I'm getting that for "ubuntu-system-settings"
<mterry> tedg, line 61 in application-impl-legacy?
<mterry> .cpp
<mterry> tedg, and line 60 needs an "applications" in it
<tedg> mterry: Fixed and pushed, need to still write tests for that code.
<tedg> mterry: Does U8 have tests for all the desktop keys?
 * tedg will have to look
<mterry> tedg, I don't think u8 does...  qtmir might test some of them
<mterry> tedg, but it would mock out u-a-l in that case
<tedg> mterry: I mean, from before when it read the desktop file itself.
<dandrader> tedg, fwiw qtmir has some tests for its desktop file reader I think
<mterry> tedg, oh yeah, qtmir had some tests yeah
<mterry> tedg, now I'm seeing why click apps aren't launching either  :-P  but ubuntu-system-settings does!
 * tedg prefers to steal rather than write
<tedg> mterry: Heh, are you saying the real world is different than the one that exists inside my head? ;-)
<mterry> tedg, who's to say we're not all figments of your imagination?  But please tell your imagination to let click apps work
<mterry> tedg, ...
<mterry> tedg, so if I give parse() "com.ubuntu.camera_camera" what should I expect?
<mterry> AppID::parse that is
<tedg> mterry: I think you need the full appid today.
<tedg> mterry: Yeah, it'll error.
<mterry> tedg, hrm.  So I have an appid input from an API, there's no easy way to get a proper AppID object...  I don't know whether I have package or appname or version or what, so I can't use the discover API
<tedg> So we need it to be smart enough to handle legacy AppIDs as well.
<tedg> legacy/short/full
<mterry> tedg, yeah I hoped parse() would parse what it could and use discover() behind the scenes if it wasn't enough
<mterry> tedg, maybe that behavior should be a third call.  But it would be a useful api call
<tedg> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. I can't think of a good name though.
<tedg> "figure it out"
<tedg> fromWTF
<tedg> interpet?
<tedg> applyHuristics()
<mterry> tedg, an overloaded parse call?  or another discover call?
<tedg> Forgot the "e", knew that didn't look right.
<tedg> Yeah, kinda thinking I want it a different name to just say "this might be doing more than you want"
<tedg> stringSolver()
<mterry> tedg, "discover" already implies that
<mterry> tedg, "find" ?
<tedg> Ah, I like find(), let's go with that.
<mterry> tedg, also I don't think parse() does throw any errors
<mterry> tedg, but if you try to use the result in other places, you might get errors yeah
<tedg> mterry: No, it returns an empty() AppID.
<mterry> tedg, only if the input is empty
<tedg> mterry: Sure, otherwise it returns a legacy AppID.
<mterry> tedg, otherwise it looks like it will have a valid package/appname but empty version
<tedg> I think package is empty as well.
<mterry> in the com.ubuntu.camera_camera case
<mterry> tedg, that's in the legacy case
<tedg> Yeah, so when you're going back to string it's not putting anymore '_' in.
<mterry> tedg, but in any case, those aren't errors
<tedg> We probably shouldn't let legacy appid's include a '_' — wonder if that'd break anything.
<mterry> tedg, I'm not talking about legacy apps right now.   com.ubuntu.camera_camera is a click id without a version
<mterry> tedg, which AppID::parse correctly parses as an appId without a version
<mterry> tedg, but it doesn't give an error.  You implied you expected it to
<tedg> Yeah, what it's doing is returning the tuple { '', 'com.ubuntu.camera_camera', '' } which is a legacy appid.
<mterry> tedg, ah I see.  weird behavior, yeah
<tedg> mterry: Cool, I need to head out now, but I should get to this tomorrow.
#ubuntu-unity 2016-01-26
<mterry> tedg, for tuesday: Icon=/usr/share/unity8/Dash/unity8-dash.png results in iconPath() of /usr/share/icons/usr/share/unity8/Dash/unity8-dash.png
<mterry> tedg, also for tomorrow: line 189 of desktop-exec.c: should be FALSE instead of 1
<faenil> Saviq: mzanetti "unity8 can't run apps" bug fixed!
<faenil> turns out libpam-cgm was not installed!
<faenil> How do we proceed? who should install it? should it be a dependency of unity8-desktop-session-mir? or should it be seeded in XeniaL?
<tsdgeos> faenil: do we have a bug? can you comment on it with the solution?
<tsdgeos> so we don't forget i mean
<tsdgeos> mzanetti is probably jet lagged and Saviq is in the US so didn't wake up yet
<faenil> tsdgeos: I comment it
<faenil> commented*
<tsdgeos> oki
<faenil> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1535058
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1535058 in upstart (Ubuntu) "applications close instantly when launched from the launcher or dash" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> I'm here... xchat crashed on me :/
<mzanetti> faenil, hmm... seems it should be a dependency of who needs it, no?
<mzanetti> upstart I guess
<faenil> mzanetti: yeah, I don't know who needs it :) probably upstart, yeah...should I ping someone?
<faenil> after a week, it was just a missing package :D well, good to know it's nothing werse
<faenil> worse*
<davmor2> mzanetti: change over to hexchat, same interface just better and supported :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: since you're one of the few people with tablets can you do https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1517830 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1517830 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "In landscape mode the music listing jumps when touched" [High,In progress]
<tsdgeos> i mean review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/playButtonFocus/+merge/282990
<mzanetti> davmor2, notifications not working with hexchat
<mzanetti> well, not that gnome-xchat would be 100% reliable with that... but hexchat doesn't alert at all when you get a PM
<davmor2> mzanetti: did you install the plugin
<mzanetti> plugin?
<mzanetti> no
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ack
<davmor2> mzanetti: hexchat-indicator then in hexchat set the alerts you want by default I think they are all off
<mzanetti> davmor2, ok... lets see how that goes
<davmor2> mzanetti: \o\ \o/ /o/
<mzanetti> pstolowski, hey, intentional that the reviews are in the first column?
<mzanetti> would've expected them in the second
<pstolowski> mzanetti, yes, me too, but patricia insisted on 1st. 2nd should only have tabular data
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> pstolowski, want me to send you some screenshots?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, yeah, that would be nice, thanks!
<mzanetti> kk
<mzanetti> telegram
<mzanetti> oh noes
<mzanetti> they're still black here :D
 * mzanetti takes pics with the camera
<pstolowski> mzanetti, ok, note i left the austin sprint group
<mzanetti> yeah, I saw
<Saviq> mzanetti, faenil, I'd venture it's ubuntu-app-launch
<Saviq> ah but I can see people have already sorted it out
<mzanetti> pstolowski, have a video in your telegram. there is an issue with installing apps
<pstolowski> mzanetti, oh, ok, thanks for catching
<mzanetti> pstolowski, uninstalling seems ok
<pstolowski> mzanetti, ok. prolly overlooked something..
<mzanetti> pstolowski, let me know if you need logs. but it's reproducible reliably
<pstolowski> mzanetti, okay, let me look at the code
<mterry> mzanetti, what would cause an app to be anchored to the top of the screen (behind the indicators)?
<mzanetti> mterry, covered by the panel?
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah.  But not the launcher
<mzanetti> mterry, the topMostApp.fullscreen property not reaching the panel.fullscreen property
<mterry> mzanetti, I'm testing a qtmir branch that uses Ubuntu App Launch for various bits of app metadata and I'm seeing this behavior.  Wondered how I got it
<pstolowski> mzanetti, ok, spotted the bug, fixing
<mzanetti> mterry, so the stage exports a "topMostApp" or so. each app has a "fullscreen" property. that needs to be wired up to panel.fullscreen in Shell.qml
<mterry> mzanetti, hrm.  OK.  Could supportedOrientations screw with sizing like that too?
<mzanetti> mterry, unlikely... it was working in both orientations... but sure... depending on what your branch changes...
<mzanetti> mterry, broken with all stages?
<mterry> mzanetti, good question, haven't tried anything else yet
<mterry> mzanetti, I don't have unity8 changes though so I'm figuring it's just something qtmir is exporting somehow
<mzanetti> mterry, well, it could also be that qtmir doesn't properly export the fullscreen property any more... although I figure the stage would not make it fullscreen either in that case
<mterry> mzanetti, in this case, the fullscreen property shouldn't be affected by my code.  So that might not be it
<mterry> mzanetti, I'll keep digging
<mterry> mzanetti, but thanks for some pointers
<faenil> Saviq: yeah I just need to know who should pull that in, but maybe Serge already knows
<faenil> (once he wakes up)
<faenil> oh I think he won't be online today
<mterry> tedg, also can you bump the debian/changelog version in your branch, so I can depend on the bumped value?
<mterry> bregma, I believe my lp:~mterry/qtmir/use-ual-info branch should mostly work for your use case.  Any oddities are possibly now due to info that u-a-l itself exposes.  There is an odd bug with app content appearing underneath the top panel.  Working on that, but it's usable besides
<bregma> mterry, sweet, I'll check it out
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any reason you did not top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_shell_tests_greeter_ddas/+merge/282626 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, prolly forgot
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/tryCompareFunctionInsteadOfWhile/+merge/283012 too?
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> been going through them all and probably waiting for Britney results on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/877
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we seem to be looking good on amd64 and i386, armhf has some 50+ failures still, but that's fine
<Saviq> we'll get there
<Saviq> also https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/unity8/job/test-0-autopkgtest/93/ is happy so :)
<tsdgeos> :)
<tedg> mterry: Sorry, rebooted, forgot to turn on IRC this morning :-)
<tedg> mterry: Sure
<mterry> tedg, :)
<mterry> tedg, I sent a couple notes last night too, did you get those?
<tedg> mterry: Yes, just now though. Will do.
<mterry> greyback_, I somehow have changed qtmir such that apps render below the top panel.  Do you know what bits I may have managed to toggle to do that?
<greyback_> mterry: is it actually drawing under the panel, or drawing too tall & being clipped? (set panel opacity 0.5 to check)
<mterry> greyback_, it's drawing under the panel (just checked)
<mterry> greyback_, I made some changes to qtmir to pull app info from UAL instead of desktop files.  But I didn't expect I could break things this way
<greyback_> mterry: sounds like fullscreen property broke somehow. it is unity8 which decides the size of the surface, and should only size one fullscreen, if the app asked for a fullscreen surface
<mterry> humph.  I don't know how I could have changed that. But will inspect what qtmir is reporting for fullscreen
<greyback_> nor do I. unity8 log reporting any breakages?
<Saviq> @unity I'm prepping OTA9.5 silo for unity8+friends, if there's something beyond this list https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww04-2016 and not in this req https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/877 that you think should be in there, please let me know
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/createQmlObjectDifferentFile/+merge/283528 would be nice
<Saviq> ack
<tsdgeos> and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/playButtonFocus/+merge/282990 should improve the music scope on tablets too
<tsdgeos> both should be relatively low risk
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑
<Saviq> ack
<tsdgeos> just need people to review them :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll do those two
<tsdgeos> k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like there's new API in 5.5 for object creation btw? http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtqml-component.html#createObject-method
<Saviq> oh hmm
<Saviq> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtqml-qt.html#createQmlObject-method is there, too, we're creating the object to get a component out of it or something?
 * Saviq recalls doing something weird like that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes we get a component not an object directly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, QTBUG for the filepath, btw?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i didn't create one, i'll dig up a testcase and report it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have a minute to confirm the createQmlObject testcase i have also fails on your phone too?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hit me
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14672603/
<tsdgeos> qmlscene main.qml --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/unity8-dash.desktop
<Saviq> tsdgeos, COMPONENT1
<tsdgeos> Saviq: read the code, what should it say?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, COMPONENT2
<tsdgeos> correct
<tsdgeos> only happens on the phone though
<tsdgeos> which is confusing
<tsdgeos> tried my vividchroot on the desktop
<tsdgeos> also get COMPNENT1
<tsdgeos> going to try xenial on the phone
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is the .arg() important, could simplify without it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not, i had it without but this way seemed more easy to prove it was the same code just changing on thing
<tsdgeos> do you think it hinders the readability?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, meh, probably fine, if that had impact on anything would be a problem in itself, too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14672623/ is the other option
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, maybe better with arg
<mterry> tsdgeos, you are deep into Qt right?  Can you look at bug 1537782 real quick?  Particularly my latest comment
<ubot5> bug 1537782 in Canonical System Image "Modifier ignored when pressing a key if TextInput has active focus" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1537782
<tsdgeos> mterry: "deep" for some definition of "deep" :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, from the kiddy pool, it all looks deep  :)
<Saviq> dandrader, dednick, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/16/console looks like either useless class or test refactor got conflicts, can you please merge
<tsdgeos> mterry: seems relatively reasonable yes
<mterry> tsdgeos, I can't think of a case where you're holding down alt or ctrl and want a key press to hit the text input ...
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<mterry> tsdgeos, I guess we shouldn't check for NoModifier, we want to allow shift...
<tsdgeos> the code is from 2011 though, weird noone complained before
<mterry> tsdgeos, do you know if TextInput is used in other contexts, ones where they expect the modifiers to be ignored like that?
<tsdgeos> mterry: can't think of any, no
<mterry> tsdgeos, I'm thinking my sequence should be: file an upstream bug/patch and see what they say.  But this bug is targetted for ota 9.5.  I wonder how risky cowboying the patch could be
<tsdgeos> Saviq: funny on xenial+phone i get COMPONENT1 half of the times and COMPONENT2 the other half
 * mterry takes lunch
<tsdgeos> mterry: patch better than bug, it has 99% more chances of being looked at
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you base windowed-by-kbd-only off of lp:~dandrader/unity8/dontRotateDesktop-lp1515977 please
<tsdgeos> mterry: i'd say that the risk is "low" since we don't "care" much for keyboard on the phone so if it broke it wouldnt' be terrible i guess
<tsdgeos> but yeah
<dandrader> Saviq, done
<mzanetti> Saviq, ack
<Saviq> dandrader, dednick, ugh, it's criss-cross, you might need to replay some of the history :/ https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/18/console
<Saviq> /food, biab
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-50677
<dandrader> Saviq, is that before or after my qtmir/removeUselessClass update?
<dednick> dandrader: it is that branch
<dandrader> Saviq, hmmm, seems post my update. but criss-cross by itself doesn't cause merge failures
<mzanetti> sometimes it does :)
<dandrader> it's just a warning
<dandrader> the problem is that this piece of !$!$!$ is still complaining about the merge conflict I just solved *again*
<dednick> lol
<mzanetti> Saviq, resubmitted to https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/windowed-by-kbd-only/+merge/284011
<dednick> having a day like mine!
<dednick> although stuck in a hotel in austin...
<dednick> they have better bbq
 * dandrader tries the same steps locally
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah fair (about low risk)
 * tsdgeos eods
<dandrader> had my fair share of bbq for the month. went to a vegan texmex yesterday :)
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, now it must merge smoothly
<syeh> Hi, I'm debugging an issue where Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't resize the background image properly.  Does any one know how Unity sets the background image, e.g with XsetRoot?
<faenil> Saviq: can you take https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1535058 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1535058 in upstart (Ubuntu) "applications close instantly when launched from the launcher or dash" [Undecided,New]
<faenil> as in, Serge wants info I can't provide
<faenil> maybe you can help
<faenil> it's about cgroups
<Saviq> faenil, tedg, so should upstart itself pull in cgm, or should ual?
<faenil> from what Serge says, it seems I should not even need cgroups on a laptop
<faenil> he said currently it's a Recommend on lxc
<tedg> Saviq: seems like it should be unity8-desktop seed?
<tedg> Or metapackage or whatever that is.
<Saviq> tedg, shouldn't it be whatever puts cgroups in the upstart job config?
<Saviq> dumping everything in the metapkg is meh
<tedg> Saviq: So I guess the UAL, but it seems like an odd dep there.
<Saviq> tedg, well, if it it doesn't work without them...
<Saviq> which seems to be the case
<tedg> Sure, but the dependency would be on libpam-cgm, which is a long chain of deps.
<tedg> But that's fine. I don't care really.
<faenil> Serge also said he will replace libpam-cgm with  ibpam-cgfs soon
<faenil> (just fyi)
<tedg> Saviq: So installing that package will work for user testing? Can I put the fix through with other UAL changes?
<Saviq> tedg, not sure what you mean by "work for user testing", it's not critical, though, as it only affects unity8-desktop-session-mir it seems
<tedg> Saviq: My understanding was that not working was blocking some user testing in design.
<Saviq> tedg, well, yeah, but I imagine they can work off of a silo
<faenil> tedg: I installed the package manually :P
<faenil> a silo to install a package is wasted effort :D
<faenil> I discovered that the reason was the missing package only 10h ago, then I installed the pkg and got apps running
<faenil> but still, good to fix the actually bug in the cleanest possible way
<tedg> faenil: You see, Saviq is a manager now, he has people install packages for him now.
<faenil> tedg: lol
<faenil> so that's what happened!
 * faenil dinner, bbl
<mterry> mzanetti, how do I link an upstream qt bug?  the "qt" project doesn't recognize https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-XXXX
<mterry> Saviq, so I've got a patch for that TextInput bug -- but it's on qtdeclarative.  Once I've finished testing on phone, do you want to try to squeeze it into the 9.5 silo?  I can upload to that silo directly for vivid&xenial
<mterry> Saviq, OK.  After testing and assuming that you want to squeeze it in (since you set the milestone), I've uploaded qtdeclarative(-gles) to the landing-019 PPA for vivid and xenial
<mterry> Mirv, ^ I have a patch for qtdeclarative in landing-019.  I did the -gles dance, so I think I did it right.  But do you have any conflicting updates in flight?
<mterry> tedg, btw "ubuntu-app-launch unity8-dash" doesn't work because it sets NoDisplay.  But I feel like it probably should still launch in that case?
<tedg> Ah, no, he got eaten by the ether!
<tedg> No, it shouldn't work though. The dash is started by upstart.
#ubuntu-unity 2016-01-27
<mterry> tsdgeos, "patches in the bug tracker have an history of not being seen"  :(
<mterry> tsdgeos, thanks for tip.  You say "add some reviewers" -- do I have to know names?
<tsdgeos> mterry: git log/blame
<mterry> tsdgeos, heh fair
<mterry> tsdgeos, where do I push my changes to to create a new review ticket?
<tsdgeos> git push ssh://YOUR_GERRIT_USER@codereview.qt-project.org:29418/qt/qtdeclarative HEAD:refs/for/BRANCH
<tsdgeos> BRANCH being 5.6 probably
<tsdgeos> i don't think they'll accept any fix for 5.5 atm
<mterry> tsdgeos, makes sense.  OK thanks!
<mterry> tsdgeos, see!  This is what I meant about being deep into Qt  :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, does anyone have push rights?
<tsdgeos> mterry: "yes"
<tsdgeos> that only creates a merge request
<tsdgeos> not push to the branch itself
<mterry> tsdgeos, but I presumably don't have ssh rights, in order to grab the commit-msg hook?   Something like: scp -p -P 29418 codereview.qt-project.org:hooks/commit-msg .git/hooks/
<mterry> I guess I can find a copy on my disk from some other gerrit instance
<tsdgeos> mterry: you setup https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/settings/ssh-keys ?
<mterry> tsdgeos, yes apparently in the past I did
<tsdgeos> then the scp should work
<tsdgeos> if the correct key is getting used for that server
<mterry> humph.  I get permission denied
<tsdgeos> otherwise you may not get to push either i guess
<mterry> the key in my account matches my id_rsa.pub
<tsdgeos> mterry: did you also agree to the agreement in https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/settings/agreements ?
<mterry> tsdgeos, "Verified	Corporate	Corporate contributor agreement"
<tsdgeos> looks good
<tsdgeos> then no idea
<tsdgeos> i can give you the hook if you want
<mterry> tsdgeos, but no good if I can't push either.  Is there gerrit documentation so I can go over the steps I need to do?
<tsdgeos> mterry: https://wiki.qt.io/Setting_up_Gerrit
<davmor2> mterry: wow it has two Corporates in there that is a very Corporate Corporation then :)
<mterry> davmor2, spared no expense
<mterry> tsdgeos, ok well figured out commit-msg I guess (by downloading separately).  But still hit the push "permission denied" problem.  According to wiki too, I seem to have everything in order
<tsdgeos> i'd say it's the key
<tsdgeos> try stracing to make sure the proper key is being tried
<mterry> tsdgeos, aha!
<tsdgeos> or i guess there's some SSH envvar that will tell you that too
<mterry> tsdgeos, I figured it out.  it was the key.  I was tricked
<mterry> tsdgeos, https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/147556/
<mterry> tsdgeos, so it's not rude to just volunteer people to review this?
<tsdgeos> mterry: it's how it works
<tsdgeos> otherwise people won't really have a look at it
<mterry> tsdgeos, another gerrit question: if I make a change, how do I get it to update my ongoing review?
<tsdgeos> mterry: git commit -a --amend
<tsdgeos> basically make it be the same thing
<tsdgeos> and then push again
<tsdgeos> the change-id thing will make it update
<tsdgeos> mterry: did i make sense?
<tsdgeos> i guess i did since you reuploaded the change :D
<mterry> tedg, your symbols file is out of date again
<tedg> :-(
<tedg> Oh, because I added the find and valid functions.
<tedg> mterry: Fixed, also bregma says there are lttng building issues on armhf
<mterry> tedg, I haven't noticed failures when building on arm
<mterry> dednick, your turn
<tedg> mterry: I assume that's because you live somewhere warmer than bregma and he's using build failures to warm his house.
<mterry> :)
<faenil> Saviq: fresh Vivid setup on LAPTOP, added overlay PPA, then installed unity8-desktop-session-mir
<faenil> unity8 doesn't boot, turns out mir-client-platform-mesa3 is not installed
<faenil> and neither is mir-platform-graphics-mesa-km7
<faenil> also missing mir-platform-input-evdev4
<greyback_> faenil: I guess the ubuntu8-desktop-session-mir metapackage should depend on those
<faenil> greyback_: I agree
<faenil> greyback_: still can't get unity8 to boot on vivid+overlay, even after installing those
<faenil> usc now runs
<faenil> unity8-dash says it can't connect to mir server
<greyback_> faenil: does unity8 start?
<faenil> greyback_: yeah "using nested cursor" is the last line
<faenil> using kms7, evdev4, mesa-kms 0.18.1
<greyback_> faenil: can you move the cursor? Does log-in work?
<faenil> greyback_: yes I can move the cursor, just no UI
<faenil> no unity8 login
<greyback_> faenil: can you pastebin the whole unity8.log please?
<tsdgeos> faenil: can you also gdb attach to unity8 and past the trace?
<faenil> one thing at a time :D
<faenil> I can't finish debugging something that I find other bugs, it's a recursive bitch XD
<flux__> lol(lol)
<faenil> XD
<faenil> greyback_: tsdgeos unity8 is not running :|
<faenil> crashed, though I can move cursor
<greyback_> faenil: USC drawing the cursor
<faenil> let's see if apport-cli can help
<faenil> greyback_: ah ok
<faenil> tsdgeos: mmm crash has a not very useful bt, except last call is XGetXCBConnection
<faenil> which could still be a nice hint
<tsdgeos> faenil: yeah wrong qpa
<faenil> tsdgeos: missing config pkg?
<tsdgeos> faenil: no idea, why are you trying vivid+unity8-desktop?
<tsdgeos> is that a config we care about?
<faenil> to debug text rendering issues
<faenil> we have issues on xenial
<tsdgeos> then fix xenial :)
<faenil> so I was setting up vivid to see if it's a regression
<faenil> tsdgeos: you fix it? :)
<faenil> tsdgeos: we're trying to understand what's wrong...
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> faenil: just make sure unity8 is using the correct qpa
<tsdgeos> you can probably just force it somewhere
<faenil> tsdgeos: sounds like a workaround :)
<tsdgeos> faenil: you're just tryuing to see the rendering, aren't you?
<faenil> who sets the QPA usually? it's not in unity8.conf is it?
<tsdgeos> why would you care it's a workaround?
<faenil> tsdgeos: yeah, well, if we fix it for everyone, that's even better isn't it :D
<tsdgeos> faenil: as said, i don't think we care for the vivid+unity8-desktop scenario
<tsdgeos> i can be wrong though
<faenil> okay
<Saviq> faenil, if unity8 stuck, might be the gst clutter thing again
<Saviq> bug #1525285
<ubot5> bug 1525285 in clutter-gst-3.0 (Ubuntu) "inspecting clutter plugin hangs outside X11" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525285
<faenil> Saviq: not stuck, crashes
<Saviq> faenil, ah, that's "easier" ;P
<faenil> org.gnome.ScreenSaver and org.freedesktop.Notifications say they can't connect to Mir
<faenil> Saviq: do you know who's supposed to set the QPA plugin
<tsdgeos> Saviq: he's on vivid, the clutter thing is xenial only? or both?
<faenil> vivid+ overlay ppa
<Saviq> tsdgeos, never tried on vivid
<faenil> tsdgeos: thanks for picking up the "crash on logout" bug
<tsdgeos> faenil: was just some ldd'ing
<faenil> tsdgeos: I reported already who was using what
<faenil> they just didn't believe me :D
<faenil> After inspection with ldd, I found out that
<faenil> - unity8 doesn't explicitly load libprotobuf
<faenil> - /usr/bin/telephony-service* (-handler, -indicator, -approver) all link to libprotobuf.so.9
<faenil> maybe they'll believe you :D
<tsdgeos> yeah well you missed the important one
<faenil> telephony-service without any suffix? alright...
<tsdgeos> libtelephonyservice-qml.so
<tsdgeos> i.e. not an app but a plugin we load
<tsdgeos> i probably should write that in the bug somewhere
<faenil> but it's loaded through telephony-service isn't it?
<tsdgeos> n
<tsdgeos> o
<tsdgeos> it's loaded though import Ubuntu.Telephony 0.1
<faenil> telephony-service (though libphonenumber) uses libprotobuf
<faenil> alright
<faenil> then I misunderstood that
<bregma> here's a quickie:  what's the best way to force the Unity 8 scaling factor on my desktop?  I've been forcing GRID_UNIT_PX in unity.desktop, but is there a better way?
<faenil> then what ldd option did you use? or did you recursively ldd the so loaded by unity8?
<Saviq> bregma, /etc/environment, really
<tsdgeos> faenil: basically yeah
<faenil> ok
<faenil> tsdgeos: I added "initctl set-env --global QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirclient" to unity8.conf, no joy
<tsdgeos> faenil: i may be wrong, but i think you may need mirserver there
<faenil> tsdgeos: how does usc run without it?
<tsdgeos> faenil: no idea, you're really talking to the one that has less ideas about this whole stuff
<tsdgeos>  :D
<faenil> libmirserver36 already at the latest version
<faenil> tsdgeos: hehe alright :D sorry for bothering then! :)
<faenil> I'll resume pestering my dear greyback_ then :D
<faenil> he doesn't mind
<faenil> :D
<greyback_> faenil: let's start at the top, unity8 log please
<faenil> greyback_: yessir, rebooting already ;)
<faenil> although it only shows "loading module" blablabla
<faenil> and then "using nested cursor"
<faenil> greyback_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14680527/
<faenil> Saviq: do you want me to create a bug about the missing dependencies?
<greyback_> faenil: Saviq travelling atm. I think you should
<Saviq> nope
<Saviq> faenil, yes please, we need to find out if unity8-desktop-session-mir is the right place, though
<faenil> Saviq: okay, I'll report it as desktop-session-mir and then we'll go from there
<greyback_> faenil: ok, that implies mir at fault.
<faenil> greyback_: always your fault, I knew it
<greyback_> faenil: I'm not mir ;) Can you attach gdb and see where the crash is?
<faenil> greyback_: no time, unity8 dies before I can attach
<greyback_> faenil: I usually do "sudo gdb -p `pidof unity8`"
<greyback_> ok, then need manual launch.
<greyback_> DESKTOP_SESSION=unity8-mir \
<greyback_> MIR_SOCKET=$XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/mir_socket \
<greyback_> MIR_SERVER_PROMPT_FILE=1 \
<greyback_> MIR_SERVER_HOST_SOCKET=/run/lightdm-mir-0 \
<greyback_> MIR_SERVER_FILE=$XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/mir_socket \
<greyback_> MIR_SERVER_NAME=session-0 \
<greyback_> UNITY_INDICATOR_PROFILE=desktop \
<greyback_> QT_QPA_PLATFORM=mirserver  /usr/bin/unity8
<greyback_> oops, sorry
<greyback_> faenil: first, do "stop unity8" to stop it relaunching continually
<faenil> it doesn't seem to be relaunching
<greyback_> faenil: then, run that command, pasted here again: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14680565/
<greyback_> upstart might have given up on it
<faenil> ok, can I do that from unity7? or do I need tty?
<greyback_> faenil: should work from unity7
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtmir/use-qstandardpaths-cache/+merge/282394/comments/721971
<greyback_> faenil: as long as usc running
<faenil> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1538659
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1538659 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8-desktop-session-mir is missing mir-platform-* and mir-client-* dependencies" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> faenil, thx
<faenil> Saviq: just noticed the version of desktop-sessio-mir is really old
<faenil> greyback_: and do I need special args to run usc?
<faenil> ok, I'll just do from tty
<greyback_> faenil: yeah. I think you need this: /usr/sbin/unity-system-compositor --disable-inactivity-policy=true --on-fatal-error-abort --file /run/lightdm-mir-0 --from-dm-fd 12 --to-dm-fd 21 --vt 8 --enable-hardware-cursor=true
<greyback_> faenil: but that can depend on the hardware you've got. You might be better off letting lightdm execute it for you
<mterry> tedg, supported orientations parsing isn't quite right
<faenil> yeah
<faenil> I'll just copy
<faenil> your cmd
<greyback_> faenil: typically in this situation, I let unity8 crash, then "stop unity8" and then run the unity8 command I gave you above
<mterry> tedg, if the value is empty, we should return "all".  Only if there's exactly one string and it's "primary" should we treat the orientation as primary (which I'm guessing is what none of the flags being set implies)
<faenil> ok, yeah I should have just put it in a file
<greyback_> dednick: hey, have pushed changes to lp:~unity-team/qtubuntu/screen-info/ - I hope it'll make your automatic visibility hack easier (UbuntuWindow has its own formFactor property)
<faenil> greyback_: cannot open display
<faenil> (unity8:3689) Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<greyback_> faenil: is there more output that just that?
<faenil> nope
<faenil> greyback_: sorry, as in, no other error
<greyback_> faenil: QT_QPA_PLATFORM=mirserver definitely set?
<faenil> I have Found driver mesa-x11, found mesa-kms, Mir server created
<faenil> before that
<faenil> I'm doing "source cmd" where cmd is a file with a copypaste of your pastebin
<greyback_> faenil: is "qtmir-desktop" installed?
<faenil> so it should be correct
<faenil> yes
<greyback_> faenil: please run previous with QT_DEBUG_PLUGINS=1 and look for it trying to load "mirserver"
<greyback_> if in a VT, you'll need to pipe into a file
<faenil> oki
<dednick> greyback_: ta. i'll take a look
<greyback_> dednick: FYI I don't anticipate any more major changes to that branch now
<faenil> greyback_: loaded library libqpa-mirserver, then unload succeeded on the same file
<faenil> (grep)
<greyback_> faenil: it usually says why it unloaded it
<faenil> greyback_: there's cannot open display before it unloads
<tedg> mterry: K, actually looking at those tests now. Do you think there should be an explicit primary?
<tedg> mterry: Or I guess we could do a member function that was primary() that checked the null.
<mterry> tedg, I don't think we *need* one -- primary should only be used when no other is set.  So it's a reasonable fallback if none are set
<greyback_> faenil: hmmm. Could you please do: "unset QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME"
<greyback_> faenil: the appmenu-qt5 plugin could be to blame. It is responsible for exporting menus over dbus, but does assume X11 is there. Might explain your error
<faenil> greyback_: went further this time...blabla loading module, found drivers--- ERROR: QMirServer  ;or faoòed tp start
<greyback_> QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=appmenu-qt5 <- definitely caused me trouble in the past.
<faenil> oops
<faenil> Mir failed to start
<faenil> ERROR: QMirServer - Mir failed to start
<greyback_> any reason why printed above?
<faenil> that's after unsetting that envvar
<faenil> nope
<greyback_> ok, good. that env var a problem, please elave it unset
<faenil> just "loaded module blalba, found driver blabla, Selected driver mesa-kms, then ERROR"
<greyback_> unusual
<greyback_> mir usually says why it failed to start
<faenil> can give you the log, let me reboot
<faenil> isn't there anything to create pastebins from tty? :D
<greyback_> faenil: can you remove the appmenu-qt5 package before you do?
<faenil> greyback_: ok
<greyback_> faenil: probably, but working in a VT is a pain. I use second machine to SSH into problem machine
<faenil> hehe
<faenil> yeah I should do the same
<dednick> try setting "DISPLAY= "
<dednick> as an env var in command line
<faenil> greyback_: pastebin 14680756
<faenil> dednick: will try
<dednick> meh. it's not complaining about display anymore. so probably not
<dednick> faenil: does it take about 10 seconds to give that error?
<faenil> dednick: yep
<greyback_> faenil: when you run unity8, try switching to the VT USC is on
<dednick> it's possibly mir timing out waiting for random bits. try moving your mouse around/keyboard mashing while starting.
<greyback_> when USC not on the active VT, I suspect it hangs and refuses to allow new clients (like u8 here) to connect
<faenil> greyback_: tried
<faenil> greyback_: segfault now
<bregma> mterry, if I install your use-ual-info branch, Unity 8 won't start (it appears to terminate with "what():  AppID is empty")
<dednick> mterry, josharenson ^ you had this issue?
<faenil> I have 10 secs to gdb attach should be doable
<faenil> :D
<mterry> bregma, dednick: make sure you have the latest of both use-ual-info and tedg's app-object branch -- they're moving targets
<greyback_> faenil: ok. Do you really want to spend time investigating?
<faenil> greyback_: I have 15mins left, I'll give it that much
<greyback_> ok
<bregma> mterry, build both from a fresh checkout within the last 3 hours
<dednick> mterry: huh?
<faenil> dednick: tried DISPLAY= , no change
<bregma> app-object is fine, as long as LXD is installed (?!?)
<mterry> bregma, my statement stands  :)  tedg changed API recently and I updated to match this morning, I'm not sure when exactly you grabbed it
<mterry> dednick, thought you were talking about the other statement above you
<bregma> mterry, I grabbed it at 09:46 EST
<mterry> bregma, grab again is what I'm saying
<dednick> mterry: unity8 stopping because of "QMirServer - Mir failed to start"
<dednick> mterry: you and josharenson were getting it at sprint.
<dednick> something to do with random data?
<mterry> dednick, yes we saw that at the sprint...  josharenson may remember how to get out of it
<mterry> dednick, oh we did hit that issue...  yes we were seeing that error when that happened
<bregma> mterry, dednick, that problem can be worked around by generating enough entropy before logging in
<mterry> dednick, move your mouse around during boot
<josharenson> dednick: mterry: I don't remember getting that issue.. I remember display id being empty
<dednick> was only on boot?
<mterry> josharenson, this error came up due to internal timeouts (30s)
<josharenson> dednick: Yes, but display id and app id would be different things
<flux__> faenil, apt-get install pastebinit
<mterry> dednick, we only saw it on boot, but just because we were booting a lot.   Could happen anytime
<josharenson> ah, I actually caught up reading...
<dednick> faenil: you tried moving mouse around when starting?
<faenil> dednick: yep
<faenil> flux__: thanks!
<faenil> greyback_: mm I attached to unity8, but when I "continue" I get get thread exits
<faenil> no segfaults..
<faenil> could it be something else segfaulting?
<dednick> erm. could be something to do with u8 not finding the usc socket.
<greyback_> faenil: hard to say without being able to try myself
<greyback_> dednick: mir usually reports an error in that case
<faenil> well, otherwise gdb would trap the segfault
<faenil> and it doesn't, so it's not unity8
<greyback_> faenil: does /run/lightdm-mir-0 exist?
<greyback_> that USC's socket that unity8 is trying to connect to
<faenil> yup, it's there
<dednick> i got to run.
<greyback_> faenil: it may be that since mir fails to start in 10 seconds, qtmir shuts everything down cleanly
<faenil> cleanly with a segfault :D
<josharenson> Ah yes, we only hit the entropy issue because we changed that timeout
<dednick> greyback_: yeah, that is where the error comes from.
<greyback_> faenil: I've also noticed that gdb can delay mir startup so much 10 seconds is not enough
<dednick> i saw the code a few days ago
<faenil> Unity8's bt is showing MirServerThread::waitForMirStartup
<faenil> (before I type "continue")
<greyback_> "t a a bt" please
<dednick> it's not crashing. get the full thread trace
<faenil> that's thread 1
<faenil> yeah, it's not crashing yet at this point
<greyback_> faenil: thread 1 is waiting for a mir thread
<greyback_> I want to know what all threads are doing
<dednick> "gdb$ thread apply all bt"
 * dednick out.
<greyback_> o/
<faenil> there's a mir_connect_sync
<faenil> then start_thread, another start_thread
<faenil> a poll
<faenil> and that waitForMirStartup
<faenil> the one with mir_connect_sync is on a cond_wait
<faenil> the other 2 start_thread I don't know, missing debug info of liblttng-ust
<faenil> 3 start_thread actually
<faenil> one from libmircommon, but again missing dbg info
<faenil> I'll have to install symbols first
<greyback_> mir_connect_sync would be the cluprit
<faenil> the last lines there are cond_wait <-- condition_variable::wait <-- ?? in libmirclient <-- mir_connect_sync
<greyback_> faenil: I think you should try from a second machine, I suspect VT launching might be hurting you.
<greyback_> faenil: yeah, that command should be super-fast, not blocking
<faenil> ok
<greyback_> that is unity8 trying to connect to USC
<greyback_> some reason that's blocking, as if USC not responding
<faenil> greyback_: segfault in a couple of secs
<faenil> (machine is on USC VT)
<greyback_> faenil: I presume because of qtmir timing out aiting for mir server
<greyback_> waiting
<greyback_> so need to see why USC not accepting unity8's connection
<greyback_> can you watch /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log - it should print when a client tries to connect & disconnect
<faenil> sure
<faenil> Opening session session-0
<faenil> Closing session session-0
<faenil> that's what happens
<faenil> greyback_: ps my laptop is on vivid + overlay ppa as well, and it can run unity8
<faenil> so it's not "impossible" :D
<greyback_> faenil: curious. Perhaps I've a wrong MIR_SERVER_NAME set
<greyback_> faenil: that env var is how USC identifies clients who connect to it. A poor way of ensuring only unity8 connects to it, by USC only allowing a session with a particular name
<greyback_> "session-0" used to work
<faenil> I see..
<faenil> greyback_: Opening session session-0
<greyback_> right
<faenil> I have the same on my working laptop
<greyback_> ok, so that seems ok
<faenil> so it should be fine
 * greyback_ scratches head
<greyback_> I'm not really sure what's wrong so
<faenil> I installed it on my laptop using ubuntu-desktop-next
<faenil> which is outdated
<faenil> but maybe it has some key pkg whcih I'm missing?
<faenil> greyback_: Jan 27 18:05:57 usertesting-Vostro-3550 kernel: MirServerThread[1946]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f0049fbb6e7 sp 00007f0040c91558 error 4 in libX11-xcb.so.1.0.0[7f0049fbb000+1
<greyback_> faenil: we should never see X11. So check QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME is definitely unset (or appmenu-qt5 removed) and try to get a backtrace which might tell us where it comes from
<greyback_> but that's a different complaint to above
<faenil> it's a segfault
<greyback_> sure, but you can get segfault in many different ways
<greyback_> can only fix one at a time
<faenil> heh :
<faenil> :)
<faenil> I unset the var
<faenil> but now it says /run/user/1000/mir-socket doesn't exist
<faenil> ah nvm
<faenil> bash error
<faenil> greyback_: still same segfault as above
<faenil> that env var is unset
<greyback_> faenil: backtrace will help show why
<faenil> greyback_: right I haven't tried again since using ssh
<faenil> greyback_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14681213/
<faenil> good I get the segfault in gdb now \o/
<faenil> let me grab bt
<greyback_> faenil: yay!
<faenil> nooooooo ssh dropped
<faenil> :'(
<faenil> ok back
<faenil> phew
<greyback_> faenil: one tip, if you get a SIGILL while starting a mir server (like unity8, it's normal. To skip, do "handle SIGILL nostop"
<faenil> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14681229/
<faenil> greyback_: ok, thanks
<greyback_> hmm, so it's via EGL
<faenil> I used to "kill -SIGCONT unity8" :)
<faenil> to make unity8 boot
<greyback_> ok, that means the version of MESA installed on your machine is missing mir specific patches
<faenil>   Installed: 10.5.9-2ubuntu1~vivid2
<greyback_> faenil: possible the mir patches are not in vivid+o at all
<greyback_> you'd need to ask the mir guys
<faenil> greyback_: how comes it runs on my laptop then...
<greyback_> dunno
<faenil> greyback_: my laptop has the same version
<greyback_> faenil: can you set "EGL_PLATFORM=mir EGL_LOG_LEVEL=debug" and try unity8 once more
<greyback_> we're getting into territory where I'm not an expert, you'd need mir team to help here
<faenil> greyback_: UI! \o/
<faenil> omg, phone wizard UI, alright...better than nothing :D
<faenil> your phone is now ready to use!
<greyback_> faenil: ok, so seems EGL is unable to correctly guess you want the "mir" platform on that machine
<greyback_> mir folk are the culprits there
<faenil> mm and keyboard doesn't work :D
<faenil> okay, but thanks a lot, we got to ui! :)
<greyback_> faenil: lol, keyboard we can look at tomorrow
<greyback_> go home
<faenil> hahaah
<faenil> yeah :)
<faenil> o/
<faenil> thanks ;)
<greyback_> welcome, thanks for your patience
<bregma> mterry, I still get Xmir rejected by qtmir when launching apps through the libertine-scope with the latest use-ual-info branch, message "ApplicationManager REJECTED connection from app with pid NNNN as it was not launched by upstart"
<mterry> bregma, interesting...  tedg ^
 * tedg back
<mterry> tedg, do you know how to set up the whole libertine environment?
<tedg> bregma: What is the AppID in that case?
<tedg> mterry: I haven't recently, is ChrisTownsend here?
<bregma> ted, for your gratification, the unity8.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14681725/
<bregma> mterry, you could try apt-get install libertine, that might work
<mterry> bregma, I've got my environment set up I believe.  I was able to launch xchat yesterday
<tedg> bregma: Is sakura your app?
<tedg> bregma: it should be $container_$app_0.0
<bregma> tedg, yes, my test mule is sakura
<tedg> bregma: What is the name of your container?
<bregma> tedg the appId I send to url_dispatch_send() is "appid://" + container.id() + "/" + app.id() + "/0.0"
<bregma> and the log file is "application-legacy-smw2_sakura_0.0-.log" so I think that's the right appId
<mterry> tedg, (unrelated to this current issue -- but X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations=primary returns all flags on, because "primary" isn't recognized as a valid orientation)
<mterry> tedg, (when it should return no flags on)
<tedg> bregma: It seems that isn't what qtmir is getting for the ID though :-/
<bregma> it's all a black box to me...  string goes in, app comes out
<tedg> Actually, now looking at the file it seems to be in some places.
<tedg> bregma: Does a click run?
<bregma> tedg, the gallery-app runs
<mterry> tedg, looks like we strip the smw2_ prefix between starting and application creation..  let me see if my changes might do that
<bregma> and the Libertine app, in all its glory
<bregma> my cinatiner's name is smw2_
<bregma> er, without the underscore
<bregma> and with container spelled correctly
<bregma> technically, the container's id is smw2, its name is "Chroot test" but that's irrelevant to anyone but a pedantic jerk
<bregma> your welcome
<tedg> mterry: Yeah, that's what I was wondering, but it would seem that a click app would have a similar problem.
<tedg> mterry: Though, perhaps a parse that should be a find.
<mterry> tedg, here's what we do to the app's id: toShortAppIdIfPossible(QString::fromStdString(std::string(app->appId())))
<mterry> tedg, where toShortAppIdIfPossible basically checks ubuntu_app_launch_app_id_parse.  If it parses, we take package_appname else we return appId unchanged
<mterry> tedg, in this case, IF app->appId() returns smw2_sakura, I'd expect us to use it unchanged
<mterry> tedg, but I'm wondering if app->appId() is returning an appid that gives "sakura" as its string?
<tedg> mterry: No, we'll never return the short appId()
<tedg> mterry: It would probably return {'smw2', 'sakura', '0.0'}
<mterry> tedg, but then we'd recreate smw2_sakura...
<mterry> tedg, we always return something with either an underscore or exactly what appId() gave
<mterry> tedg, so I think that somehow, appId() is returning the short name
<tedg> Hmm, okay.
<mterry> tedg, or...  rather a very short name
<mterry> tedg, could it be confused and think it's a legacy app?
<tedg> That's what I was thinking, but I'm not sure how we'd get there.
<mterry> tedg, the log file used by upstart has legacy in it
<tedg> Yeah, it uses the same upstart job.
<mterry> application-legacy-smw2_sakura_0.0-.log
<mterry> tedg, ok, so that's expected?
<tedg> Yup
<mterry> ah well
<bregma> well, technically, it *is* a legacy app
<mterry> bregma, yeah, but Ubuntu App Launch treats legacy and libertine different internally.  Except for job names I guess
<tedg> And that should be the same AppID that is passed to the xmir-helper
<bregma> so, much as I'd really love to hang around and get this solved before I get a plane tomorrow to go and demo it in front of the international press, I have to run my kid in to the dentist before I forfeit a chunk of cash
<bregma> I'll be back in a couple hours to test any solutions yous come up with
<tedg> bregma: Can you pastebin the log file real quick?
<tedg> App log file
<bregma> hmm, app log file is stale, it doesn't get that far
<bregma> I intercepted Xmit, here's a log of it:
<bregma> -displayfd 3 -mir puritine_libreoffice-startcenter_0.0
<bregma> (EE)
<bregma> Fatal server error:
<bregma> (EE) Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to send message to server: Broken pipe
<bregma> (EE)
<bregma> (first line is "echo $@")
<tedg> K
<bregma> hmm, Dash is all messed up, can't navigate properly any more
<bregma> there may be other bugs in the softwarte
 * bregma runs to the car
<tedg> Software with bugs, seems unlikely.
<davmor2> tedg: close bugs with software, next they'll be irradiating themselves and becoming super bugs, I for one welcome our SuperBug overlords ;)
<mterry> tedg, also, the default for rotatesWindowContents should be false, not true
<tedg> davmor2: I think we need more time in the sauna, I hear that kills bugs.
<tedg> mterry: K
<mterry> tedg, that and the orientations parsing should fix all bugs I'm seeing with legacy and click apps
<davmor2> tedg: :)
<mterry> tedg, setting up libertine environment to help with the libertine side of things
<tedg> mterry: Cool, just pushed that and the orientation tests. If nothing else the tests the way I think it should work :-)
<mterry> tedg, I'm still seeing symbols file complaints
<mterry> maybe that's because I'm not doing a clean build?
 * tedg tries again, but tested that earlier
<tedg> mterry: Are you doing "bzr bd" ?
<mterry> tedg, no I'm just debuilding in a bzr checkout
<tedg> mterry: Are you on gcc 5.x?
<tedg> Oh, I bet you're on vivid.
<tedg> Apparently the C++ symbols are different on gcc 4/5
<tedg> Need to disable them for vivid.
<mterry> tedg, I'm building in vivid yeah on the phone
<mterry> tedg, ah makes sense
<tedg> mterry: Do you know how to make a symbols file only apply to certain series?
<tedg> I was told it was possible, but can't figure out how.
<mterry> tedg, um...  you could override the dh_ helper that checks and only do it if the distro is correct?
<tedg> Ah, makes sense
<mterry> tedg, I don't know a more elegant solution
<mterry> tedg, you could pass different strictness values so that it would warn instead of error maybe.  That's probably the lightest touch for vivid
<mterry> tedg, hrmph.  I thought I set up the libertine scope all fine.  But I don't see any apps in it
<tedg> mterry: You should still be able to launch things with the url dispatcher
<tedg> mterry: Shouldn't need the scope
<mterry> tedg, does "Unable to dispatch url 'appid://puritine/xchat-gnome/0.0':GDBus.Error:com.canonical.URLDispatcher.BadURL: URL 'appid://puritine/xchat-gnome/0.0' is not handleable by the URL Dispatcher" mean that it didn't find it, or that it is a malformed url?
<tedg> mterry: Could be either, most likely it couldn't launch in that case.
<tedg> mterry: I think to see the difference you'll have to turn on glib debug messages.
<mterry> tedg, G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all didn't add anything
<tedg> mterry: To URL dispatcher? The service.
<mterry> ah
<tedg> mterry: Do you know a variable that has the series? I can't seem to find one...
<mterry> tedg, ugh... no not off the top
<mterry> tedg, OK.  Did the debug thing.  All I see is "Dispatching URL: appid://puritine/xchat-gnome/0.0"
<tedg> Huh, I'd expect at least an emitting message after that.
<mterry> tedg, I dunno.  I must have a screwed up env somehow.  This was working for me the other day
<mterry> tedg, I'll just focus on tests for my branch.  Maybe you can get the libertine env going?
<tedg> mterry: Hmm, yeah. Let me try that.
 * bregma is back for just a few minutes
#ubuntu-unity 2016-01-28
<faenil> Saviq: so, turns out this vivid+overlayppa laptop doesn't boot into Unity8 because it was missing EGL_PLATFORM=mir
<faenil> which seems to not be usually needed
<faenil> so either some hw requires that env var, or there's another miissing pkg
<faenil> that makes that env var useless
<Saviq> faenil, interesting, still a #ubuntu-mir topic, though :)
 * Saviq has no idea what EGL_PLATFORM=mir means :P
<faenil> Saviq: pfff, being pushed over here and there :D
<Saviq> faenil, you're a hot potato, what can I say ;)
<Saviq> faenil, but the thing says "mir", that must be a hint :D
<faenil> Saviq: that I am indeed
<faenil> Saviq: I didn't know about ubuntu-mir, sorry
<Saviq> faenil, nw
<Saviq> faenil, so you got it working after all?
<faenil> Saviq: yes, it was just that damn env var...well now, I have the problem that the dash doesn't show apps with newer frameworks because the system doesn't have new frameworks
<faenil> even more fun on the horizon!
<Saviq> faenil, why wouldn't it have new frameworks? vivid+overlay == rc-proposed?
<faenil> Saviq: because they're seeded in the ubuntu-touch seed
<faenil> so desktop doesn't get them :(
<faenil> which makes me wonder how people are supposed to test unity8 on desktop without them...
<Saviq> faenil, oh well, looks like it's time for ubuntu-converged...
<Saviq> seed
<faenil> Saviq: it is indeed...
<faenil> I'm puzzled :|
<faenil> Saviq: do you if unity dash filters apps if the system doesn't have one framework?
<Saviq> faenil, click scope does
<faenil> well, click scope yeah
<faenil> ok, so it's that...
<Saviq> faenil, it sends the available framework to the store when querying
<Saviq> faenil, but
<faenil> I see..
<faenil> makes sense, just breaks my plans :)
<Saviq> what about the packagekit deb vs. click backend? did you manage to solve that?
<faenil> I'll just install the frameworks stuff
<faenil> no I'm using click install --user=<user> --allow-unauthenticated
<faenil> works ok on xenial
<Saviq> faenil, right, so why do you care about the store? to download into ~/.cache/*
<Saviq> ?
<faenil> no I don't care about the store, I care that I installed dekko with --force-missing-frameworks
<faenil> and now it doesn't show in the apps scope
<Saviq> faenil, aah, right :)
<faenil> :P
<Saviq> faenil, that I don't know if it does, but anyway, yes, frameworks should be installed
<faenil> (although I think Calendar shows on Xenial even if xenial doesn't have 15.04.3)
<faenil> so I don't know if it's a bug or a feature :D
<faenil> Saviq: my simple qml app doesn't run, says "qmlscene: failed to check version of file 'share/qml/blabla/Main.qml", could not open...
<faenil> any idea?
<faenil> I just took a working app
<faenil> and downgraded the framework
<faenil> so that it would show on vivid apps scope
<faenil> can that break it?
<faenil> (in that way)
<Saviq> faenil, doubt it, pastebin full output?
<faenil> there's also QIBusPlatformInputContext: invalid bus
<faenil> Saviq: nothing interesting oherwise, the usual stuff..
<faenil> oh also "QSocketNotified: Can only be used with threads started with QThread"
<faenil> notifier*
<faenil> UbuntuKeyboardInfo - socket error
<faenil> I wonder if that can cause a qml file error though, I don't think so :/
<Saviq> faenil, that last one is from unity8.log 'innit?
<faenil> yeah
<faenil> was having a look there as well
<Saviq> faenil, did it actually say "share/qml/blabla/Main.qml"? ;)
<faenil> I've never seen "failed to check version of file" before...
<faenil> well s/blabla/nameoftheproject
<Saviq> faenil, check if the file it mentions exists?
<faenil> it does
<faenil> if the path is relative to app's folder, that is
<Saviq> faenil, and if you run qmlscene yourself?
<faenil> Saviq: what did I need aside from desktop file hint?
<Saviq> faenil, just that
<Saviq> faenil, assuming you're doing that from the terminal
<Saviq> faenil, if from VT or something, a bit more
<faenil> I don't have terminal, it requires newer framework :P
<faenil> so it doesn't show in apps scope
<Saviq> faenil, well just install it
<Saviq> why wouldn't you
<Saviq> I mean newer framework
<faenil> yeah, let's do it
<faenil> I think I just forgot in the chaos
<faenil> do you know the pkgname already?
<core_t> faenil, https://launchpad.net/~vthompson/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<faenil> core_t: ?
<core_t> you can install the terminal from there
<faenil> core_t: the frameworks pkg
<core_t> oh
<faenil> core_t: terminal requires 15.04.3 fw
<faenil> it won't show if I don't install new fw
<tsdgeos> mterry: see my comment on your MR
<tsdgeos> in gerrit
<tsdgeos> your code may need adapting
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah I'm noticing
<tsdgeos> but i think the comment from Tor is mostly bogus
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah that code snippet you posted seems like a more conservative version of my patch
<mterry> tsdgeos, I had forgotten about keyboard layouts that use Alt
<Saviq> also Alt != AltGr
<Saviq> mterry, tsdgeos ↑
<tsdgeos> yes
<Saviq> you won't get Alt at all on the event IIUC
<tsdgeos> but still if they are arguing for "logic is wrong"
<tsdgeos> i think using the same code that has been deployed for a long time makes snese
<tsdgeos> less battles to fight
<Saviq> ;)
<mterry> tsdgeos, naw now they just want to change that old code
<tsdgeos> no words
<mterry> tsdgeos, Saviq: but...  I can change my patch in the silo to be the more conservative version.  At least that way we get our fix in a way that doesn't break any other layouts.  And we can see what Qt wants to do in the general case?
<Saviq> mterry, let's fix proper, use shortcuts for shortcuts
<tsdgeos> that's bullshit btw
<tsdgeos> if they change that code in qwdiget
<tsdgeos> 95.67% of the people is going to get their code broken
<Saviq> meh, ours won't :P
<Saviq> because we'll be using shortcuts
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we may argue on the upcoming change for that, then
<mterry> Saviq, ok...  so drop the qtdeclarative stuff from the silo then.  I can look at what it would take to switch webbrowser-app, but that's not likely to be an ota9.5 thing
<Saviq> mterry, I'm punting to oSoMoN as we speak ;)
<mterry> Saviq, great
<Saviq> oSoMoN, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1537782/comments/10
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1537782 in Canonical System Image "Modifier ignored when pressing a key if TextInput has active focus" [High,In progress]
<oSoMoN> Saviq, seen your comment, thanks. I’ll look into this new Shortcut thing, but not an OTA9.5 thing anyway
<Saviq> oSoMoN, you'll need to go QShortcut for vivid, though
<Saviq> oSoMoN, yeah, sry about that, we only just got feedback today
<oSoMoN> no worries
<tedg> mterry: So I have a full libertine setup now, but still don't have apps launching.
<tedg> mterry: The only error I'm seeing right now is an incorrect icon.
<tedg> mterry: Will qtmir/unity reject an app for a bad icon?
<mterry> tedg, no
<mterry> tedg, same error with busted appId?
<tedg> mterry, no, it looks pretty clean there  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/CtsHvTEc/
<mterry> tedg, qtmir.applications: Application::Application - appId= "test-xenial_sakura"
<mterry> tedg, that's the line that yesterday had only sakura
<mterry> So that's better...
<mterry> tedg, do clicks and legacy apps work?
<tedg> mterry, yeah, still getting xmir rejected though  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/wYiYpnxI/
<tedg> Legacy apps do, I don't have any clicks installed.
<mterry> tedg, no clicks?!  camera-app?
<tedg> No, this is on my laptop
<mterry> tedg, ah
 * tedg isn't *that* into selfies ;-)
<mterry> tedg, no one believes you  :)
<mterry> tedg, well...  I would expect to see a REJECTED message in unity8.log if we were doing the normal rejection of a surface request
<mterry> tedg, although, I don't see ApplicationManager::authorizeSession in that lo
<mterry> *log
<tedg> Hmm, I might know what it is. I think we might be not readding the 0.0 in the case of short ids going to long ids on libertine apps.
<mterry> tedg, you might need the whole USC / phone infrastructure for this to work as expected
<mterry> ok
<tedg> Only checking click for getting version numbers.
#ubuntu-unity 2016-01-29
<benonsoftware> \
<m000gle> [Ubuntu 15.04 64-bit, i7-2700k CPU, 16GB DDR3, Dual GeForce GTX 760 /w nvidia- proprietary drivers]
<oSoMoN> lpotter, I’m embedding the InputInfo code copied from unity8 in webbrowser-app to do mouse detection, and it works OK but the trackpoint on my bluetooth keyboard is not detected as a mouse/touchpad, is that expected, or a bug? note that the trackpoint actually works as a mouse, I can use it to move the cursor around and click on my arale
<lpotter> hmm
<lpotter> I suppose it should be detected as a mouse I think. need to check on my thinkpad
<oSoMoN> lpotter, it seems to be registered as a mouse under /sys/class/input, however InputInfo doesn’t see it
<oSoMoN> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ cat /sys/class/input/mouse1/device/name
<oSoMoN> ThinkPad Compact Bluetooth Keyboard with TrackPoint
<oSoMoN> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ cat /sys/class/input/event6/device/name
<oSoMoN> ThinkPad Compact Bluetooth Keyboard with TrackPoint
<oSoMoN> I’m guessing event6 is the keyboard, and mouse1 is the trackpoint
<oSoMoN> lpotter, ok, the same keyboard/trackpoint combo works when paired to my laptop, so there must be something else
<oSoMoN> maybe apparmor permissions
<lpotter> ahh ya, part of it needs to be root ;/ libevdev
<lpotter> but just for # buttons, switches, etc
<lpotter> still doesnt mean apparmor isnt stopping something though
<oSoMoN> I am seeing denials, let me see if they are related
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> pong
<tsdgeos> Mirv: what would i do to propose a patch for the qtmultimedia we ship on the vivid overlay?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: get a silo, give a patch to trainguard.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: we'll dget the current overlay, add the patch, upload. that is, manually, there's no branches for the old Qt versions
<Mirv> you can get the current one with dget https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/qtmultimedia-opensource-src_5.4.1-1ubuntu19~overlay2.dsc
<lpotter> oSoMoN: on my thinkpad, the trackpoint comes up as a mouse
<oSoMoN> lpotter, yes, same here, I’ve confirmed that it’s apparmor denying access to udev, if I add read permissions for /run/udev/data/** to the browser’s profile, my trackpoint is detected as a mouse too
<lpotter> ok
<pete-woods> mzanetti: hey. what was the name of that signal you mentioned that is fired when either the user hits return or changes focus from a TextField?
<pete-woods> I've looked at onAccepted, but that is only fired on key enter
<pete-woods> (maybe it behaves differently on the phone?)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: did you get the silo for qtmultimedia like I asked? as I said, the way to get it into silo is via trainguards
<tsdgeos> Mirv: no i didn't because there's a need for media-hub patch too
<tsdgeos> so i was waiting for jim
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it's useful to have a silo anyway, but I can create a ticket for you too (because I'm now online and could push the qtmultimedia test package)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: however, the patch does not apply if replacing the old patch with your pastebin patch
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it does here
<tsdgeos> patch -p1 -R < oldpatch
<tsdgeos> patch -p1 < newpath
<tsdgeos> works
<Mirv> tsdgeos: quilt would probably be more strict, maybe it's about that. I'll put instructions on how to reproduce.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: all the debian packaging strictness scapes my knownledge
<Mirv> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1534776/comments/14
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1534776 in Canonical System Image "Notification sounds cause multimedia to pause" [Critical,In progress]
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it's often simply about doing it from a clean room that reveals problems. the only additional strictness is that if patch says "with fuzz" then that's not allowed.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: and indeed if you do quilt push instead of debuild in those instructions, it shows that it guesses the applying of the patch in two places
<Mirv> tsdgeos: also, I wonder how you get dos lineendings in linux o_O
<Mirv> tsdgeos: there's at least some additional qDebug in your patch that is not there
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the second is that your patch claims upstream would have "Q_REVISION(1) void playlistChanged();" while it has "void sourceChanged();" in a _p.h. that might be worth a look
<tsdgeos> there = where?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: in the Hunk #4 FAILED at 209.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ↑
<tsdgeos> i don't know what hunk #4 failed is
<Mirv> tsdgeos: after that is fixes then the add_qdeclarative_playlist.patch would need fixing since it doesn't apply anymore after the role patch changed
<tsdgeos> as said if i start with qtmultimedia-opensource-src-5.4.1 and remove one patch and apply the other it works fine
<tsdgeos> it's not replacing the patches
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it's the part 4 of that qdeclarativeaudio_p.h diff in your patch
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes, I simply moved the new patch over to the old one, essentially removing one patch and applying another
<tsdgeos> so you replaced the patches
<Mirv> tsdgeos: maybe you meant adding the new patch to the end of the queue?
<tsdgeos> that's not what i did/said
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yes that would be probably closed to what i did
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok let's see
<tsdgeos> but i guess the subsequent patches may fail to apply
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, that solved it, only dos2unix was required then. there's a ticket and a silo now from where you and jhodapp can continue on it
<tsdgeos> yeah no idea where the dos endings came from
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks for picking this up!
<Mirv> np
#ubuntu-unity 2016-01-30
<paramnesi> ciao a tutti! ho un problema con unity8 installata come sessione mie..in pratica le app non mi si aprono,  meglio appeno ci clicco sopra si aprono e spariscono dopo meno di un secondo.
<paramnesi> su unity7 invece funzionano..il problema è relativo a tutte le core apps come ad esempio music-app browser-app weather-app ecc...
#ubuntu-unity 2017-01-23
<mterry> Saviq: I'm not on my usual computer -- can you link me the CI bot's account that holds the silo merged bzr branches?
<Saviq> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/
<mterry> Saviq: cheers!
 * mterry bookmarks
<Saviq> mterry, not sure you saw - there's a greeter issue in 2272 - on boot, the first user's selected session is wrong
<mterry> Saviq: fixed in my top branch -- looking for the test failure you noted now
<Saviq> ack!
<mterry> Doesn't appear in my top branch, so must be an integration issue
<mterry> Hence why I need the merged bzr branch  :P
<Saviq> :)
<davmor2> mterry: what did you do to your other computer?
<mterry> davmor2: it's fine, but I have both a xenial & a zesty computer -- finding myself on the xenial one more these days because of snap work and it isn't as well-used as the zesty one with all my bookmarks and such.  Should probably get a sync plugin for that
<davmor2> mterry: probably :)
<davmor2> mterry: although I'm all bored now was expecting a small explosion to be involved at least :(
<mterry> Yeah I should punch that story up a bit
<mterry> Turns out a zesty kernel bug overheated my motherboard and the CPU glue came off
<mterry> So I'm on my xenial backup comp
<davmor2> mterry: see way more exciting :)
<mterry> :)
<davmor2> of course now I'm trying to find the damn zesty bug I hate developer it's all or nothing with them ;)
<mterry> I DON'T KNOW HOW TO MAKE YOU HAPPY DAVMOR2
<davmor2> mterry: hahahaha
<mterry> :)
<davmor2> that'll do it the sound of defeat \o/
<mterry> heh
<Saviq> mterry, it didn't show up in CI either, so might need stress & co to reproduce
<Saviq> but it happened at least twice in britney
<mterry> Saviq: yeah haven't reproduced locally yet either  :(
<mterry> Saviq: it's not 100% in britney, right?  Sounds like a flaky test that is exacerbated by brtiney
<mterry> Looks like the test is trying to click on a name in the login list and ends up missing it, hitting the next name, according to the failure you posted
<mterry> Can't reproduce the failure, even using stress-ng on my laptop   :(
<Saviq> mterry, reproduced after a few seconds with stress and parallel
<mterry> Saviq: oh nice!  I didn't use parallel, just ran the test over again in series
<mterry> maybe that's my missing stress
<Saviq> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23853449/
<Saviq> not sure if there's a better way of feeding parallel
<mterry> Saviq: unless you made your own changes, I'm guessing you ran into a test init issue that is separate from what britney would have seen -- I fixed the test problem in my own branch a little bit ago, but haven't yet reproduced britney's failure
<mterry> The problem appaeared when you tried to run a specific test, not the whole suite
<Saviq> mterry, right, lemme run the whole thing then
<Saviq> mterry, got it to fail exactly how it did in britney
<mterry> Saviq: yay!  just doing the same thing you passed before?
<Saviq> mterry, yes
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23853717/
<mterry> Saviq: comforting...  I will continue to try to reproduce
<Saviq> mterry, if you need, get me a more verbose version of the test and I can try and get you more data
<Saviq> robert_ancell, hey, could you have a look at bug #1654365 please - Laney tried to fix dbus behaviour of the unity8 session, but for some reason the daemon dies straight away, leaving a bogus DBUS_SESSION_ADDRESS lying around
<ubot5> bug 1654365 in ubuntu-touch-session (Ubuntu) "Session dbus lauched by /etc/X11/Xsession.d/75dbus_dbus-launch dies immediately" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654365
<robert_ancell> Saviq, I'll have a look but I don't know a lot about the D-Bus daemons
<mterry> The problem with a verbose version of the test is that it would affect the timing.
<mterry> Saviq: instead of a verbose version, I think it makes sense to just try a fix and see how much better that makes it -- here's an attempt to settle things before the test starts: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23853952/ -- add that to end of of init() in tst_WideView.qml.  I still haven't been able to reproduce  :(
<Saviq> mterry, that does seem to help, been running 10mins now without fail
<mterry> Saviq: alright, they are harmless lines, might as well commit it and see what britney thinks
<mterry> thx!
<Saviq> mterry, yup
<mterry> Saviq: done, rebuild at your leisure
<Saviq> mterry, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2017-01-24
<tsdgeos> Mirv: do you know anything about this?
<tsdgeos> 21:18:10 The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tsdgeos> 21:18:11  sbuild-build-depends-unity8-dummy : Depends: qml-module-qtmultimedia (>= 5.6) but it is not going to be installed
<tsdgeos> 21:18:11                                      Depends: qml-module-ubuntu-web but it is not going to be installed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, some proposed migration, seems it's fine now again
<Mirv> tsdgeos: nope
<Mirv> there is no new qtmultimedia upload recently either though, maybe that web related
<tsdgeos> Saviq: cool, did you retrigger the other failed jobs or should i?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: doing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: doing
<tsdgeos> wops, wrong ↑ + Enter
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: I'm about to put Qt 5.6.2 towards QA this week. anything special I should now, bad timing or such? and, please test! silo 2072, remember to remove QML cache. I'm running it on my M10 without problems.
<tsdgeos> should be good afaics
<Saviq> Mirv, 2072 should be going under QA any minute now
<Saviq> is that going to be a conflict?
<Saviq> only waiting for a few more britney results
<Mirv> Saviq: you're putting my 2072 to QA?-) conflict mostly in that will need rebuild etc., but I won't run the autopkgtests more than once anyway and will ask for QA special treatment.
<Saviq> Mirv, duh
<Saviq> 2272
<Mirv> (since KDE autopkgtest will never pass, but I want to know U8 etc)
<Saviq> that's our silo with unity8 and qtmir
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, let's have yours first then, probably
<Mirv> and rebuild qtmir, qtubuntu unity8 afterwards
<Saviq> Mirv, can you please recycle the two regressions in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2272/xenial.html - we're looking into the failures there, likely flakes :/
<Saviq> weren't able to reproduce yet
<Mirv> Saviq: done
<Saviq> tx
<dmj_s76> Trevinho: So thoughts on merging the hidpi scaling defaults for xenial?
<dmj_s76> I don't have hardware presently to confirm, but for systems with hidpi screens and intel graphics the installer is probably very tiny and unpleasant to use without the default scaling patch.  (NVIDIA is only exempt due to Nouveau's limitations)
#ubuntu-unity 2017-01-25
<josharenson> Are there different indicators on touch devices? I'm looking at an indicator-keyboard bug and the screenshot from the bug doesn't match my desktop session.
 * josharenson heads home to get a touch screen
#ubuntu-unity 2017-01-26
<Saviq> josharenson, they should be the same, more or less
#ubuntu-unity 2017-01-27
<superextra_> muhahaha!
<superextra_> i'm using hexchat snap on unity8 snap session
<superextra_> how cool is that?
<davmor2> superextra_: It's like using it normally right
<superextra_> except for the matchbox stuff yes
<superextra_> the sound indicator doesn't show, u-a-l only launch a couple of snaps
<superextra_> etc.. there are many bugs to be fixed
<superextra_> but for now i have chrome and hexchat
<superextra_> snaps working
#ubuntu-unity 2019-01-22
<racun> guys, someone has submitted a patch for the bug [Login screen showing Authentication Failure Switch to greeter...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1733557)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1733557 in unity (Ubuntu) "Login screen showing Authentication Failure Switch to greeter..." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<racun> dumb question: is required that someone from Canonical takes any action on this?
<racun> is there anyone that I can contact to help on this?
<racun> I already tested the patch for 3 days, it's working fine.
<racun> Ok, guys. Thanks, have a good day.
